# CONNECTIONS 4 #69



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Weve got a covering of the white stuff. Not a lot but enough to make me feel cold. I may watch the snooker and knit today.


Same here, but we do have to go out this evening as DD and SIL are going to the theatre and we are 'in charge' of the gks.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like me, get everything done in the mornings and then the rest of the day is mine. :thumbup:


Good morning Barny, hope you slept well. Snow down here in the south this morning. I think you are in the right place. What have you planned for today? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I really like simple meals, sometimes the fancy meals are just a bit too much to have all of the time! 😟


Yes I find that as well, there are never just basic meals on a menu, sometimes beans on toast with a fried egg on top suits me fine.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have never been able to use them and the only thing I put in my hair is shampoo and a brush
> :-D
> 
> I have depth perception issues and looking in the mirror trying to put hair in the darn thing was always interesting, I always managed to miss the first few times.


You sound the same as me, I am direction impaired, and also have problems with depth, and distance, perception. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Weve got a covering of the white stuff. Not a lot but enough to make me feel cold. I may watch the snooker and knit today.


What's happening in the snooker please? we are missing out on it.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> The big rig trucks that haul goods to stores, we call them all kind of things, semi's, big rigs, tractor trailer, peterbilts, Mac trucks........


That's a whole lot of names to use, just to confuse those from other countries😂😂😂😂😂

We just call them semitrailers, and when they tow more than one trailer, they are road trains.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Barny, hope you slept well. Snow down here in the south this morning. I think you are in the right place. What have you planned for today? xx


Morning PurpleFi yes thank you slept quite well, up at 6.30 went to check the beach was still there and see what the weather looked like. Black clouds on the horizon so might have some rain today but it's still warm enough just for bathers. So not sure what we will do today though it will clear up sometime, the rain doesn't last for long. Nice to see the snow is falling while we are away, hopefully it will get it out of its system before we get home. Barny


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> What's happening in the snooker please? we are missing out on it.


Ronnie o'sullivan and ( cant rememnber who) some help eh? Anyway its the finals tonight. Judd and ronnie played yesterday and the pressure was ridiculous. ?It was close call.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> No it's his idea we have it now!( only taken me 37 years). We have even had a quote!!


Is it just the upheaval you can't face? I quite understand that but it will be worth it!! x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That's a whole lot of names to use, just to confuse those from other countries😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> We just call them semitrailers, and when they tow more than one trailer, they are road trains.


We met quite a few road trains when we were in Australia, there are some big boys on the road out there.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It looks inviting. Thank you for the photos. Nice to see good weather there. We had 2 inches of snow. Kind of cold but not bad. I know you are enjoying it. I'd enjoy sitting there with you.


We had a little snow here overnight Polly, with more threatened for tonight! I don't like it and I'm cold!!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> WOW! It's a beauty. The colors are great. Good choices. She will love it.


Thank you, I just need to get it finished for her birthday, don't work well under pressure!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> What's happening in the snooker please? we are missing out on it.


Mr P says Sullivan is through, but he can't remember against who!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I looked up the pattern but I don't understand it a bit. And the yarn is so pricey. I thought yours was grand right on seeing it but now I've seen the pattern I'm sure you are a genius!


Well, thank you again! I didn't buy the kit, just used my stash and the pattern _is_ difficult to follow at first. However, there is a video tutorial which helped a lot. I have winged it in places but the designer makes a point of saying that freewheeling is good and will make an original!!


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Same here, but we do have to go out this evening as DD and SIL are going to the theatre and we are 'in charge' of the gks.


Just looked it up, Hawkins. xx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I can hold it in my right hand and do my left side of my hair but I have bad results doing the left hand to the right hair side. And I fear burning my ear when my hair is short. Yesterday I washed and blew it wild with the drier. I looked like I should be walking alleys collecting bottles. A disaster but I was too tired to try the curling iron. Probably another item to move and dust. I noticed in church most of the ladies had short hair. And few were grey tho their gents were. . I get a wave on both sides of my forehead with just washing it. My outfit was nice and I wore my new coat but the lady behind me just gave me a finger twiddle not a shake at the sign of peace. Met a nice lady 90 years old on my way out. I couldn't hear what the priest said about the church being closed and she coukdnt either. She didnt mind my flying hairdo. I think the one behind me was snobbish. I could tell by the way she said the prayers. Gent who sang was outside and he said they are closed for Martin
> Luther King Day.


Isn't it sad that people have to be that way, especially those that go to church!!?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, thank you again! I didn't buy the kit, just used my stash and the pattern _is_ difficult to follow at first. However, there is a video tutorial which helped a lot. I have winged it in places but the designer makes a point of saying that freewheeling is good and will make an original!!


Morning Honey, I freewheel all the time xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I am so pleased with the jacket, it's nearly dry now so I imagine she will be wearing it by the end of the day.
> 
> I will try again next week with even more stuff to donate...they will wish they had taken the smaller bag this week :XD:


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Your quilt sounds beautiful, I hope you will be able to post a photo of it, when it is finished, or even as you complete each block; and then a final one of the completed quilt.
> 
> My quilt is Japanese styled, and each block uses beautiful Japanese fabrics, which includes black fabric with gold printed designs on them. That is why I am so nervous about starting it. The shop I bought it from is in another state, and much too far away, to drive there to get some help; so I am reading, and re-reading, until I feel comfortable in cutting the fabrics, and putting the blocks together.


Wow, that is fabulous, I'm sure you will make a wonderful job of it!!


----------



## grandma susan

BARNY........ bARRY hawkins is the finalist too.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> BARNY........ bARRY hawkins is the finalist too.


Well done, at least we both put the same person, so it must be him. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, so cold! My DD was up with the baby at 4am & it was a blizzard, so pleased it has disappeared now! Got them here for another Christmas dinner today. Felix stayed up to watch Patriots play. His dad is a great fan from afar! His tummy looks as though he has been eating hot dogs!!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, so cold! My DD was up with the baby at 4am & it was a blizzard, so pleased it has disappeared now! Got them here for another Christmas dinner today. Felix stayed up to watch Patriots play. His dad is a great fan from afar!


Morning Chris, enjoy your Christmas lunch and stay warm. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Message to Barny. Sullivan is playing Hawkins in the final, according to my SIL


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Chris, enjoy your Christmas lunch and stay warm. xx


Thank you, you have fun too today, stay warm. We have so many fires on in the house it's getting too warm, can't win here!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am not allowed to cook anything much, anymore - but DH is having a hernia re-repair, so I might have to do some cooking, for a little while anyway. There are some meals that I can make in my crock pot, that won't cause DH to worry too much, so I will be trying them out. If we like them, I might have to get a smaller one as well, so that I can make some desserts also! I haven't had dessert since I stopped cooking, and I like my desserts! 😊😊


Judi, thank you so much for mentioning your crock pot, you reminded me that I was supposed to put mine on about an hour ago!! Oh well, dinner may be a little late tonight!!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, you have fun too today, stay warm. We have so many fires on in the house it's getting too warm, can't win here!!


It was like that when we had our woodburner in France. I would stoke it up and then be reduced to wearing shorts and tee shirt and having the door open at Christmas!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Same here, but we do have to go out this evening as DD and SIL are going to the theatre and we are 'in charge' of the gks.


What a shame they can't come to you!!


----------



## PurpleFi

OK off to tackle the cushion covers. I am still enjoying doing them, but my brain is getting full of ideas of other thing I also want to do. Have a good day, catch you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> What a shame they can't come to you!!


It is, but they have school tomorrow, so hopefully they will go to bed and Mr P can watch the snooker while I crochet. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That's a whole lot of names to use, just to confuse those from other countries😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> We just call them semitrailers, and when they tow more than one trailer, they are road trains.


We don't have them as big here, the roads aren't big enough but we get a few from the continent and because of the often dreadful way they are driven, we call them a b****y nuisance! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning PurpleFi yes thank you slept quite well, up at 6.30 went to check the beach was still there and see what the weather looked like. Black clouds on the horizon so might have some rain today but it's still warm enough just for bathers. So not sure what we will do today though it will clear up sometime, the rain doesn't last for long. Nice to see the snow is falling while we are away, hopefully it will get it out of its system before we get home. Barny


But then your barn looks so pretty in the snow!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, I freewheel all the time xxxx


That's how I learned to do it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, so cold! My DD was up with the baby at 4am & it was a blizzard, so pleased it has disappeared now! Got them here for another Christmas dinner today. Felix stayed up to watch Patriots play. His dad is a great fan from afar! His tummy looks as though he has been eating hot dogs!!


He's cuddly!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It is, but they have school tomorrow, so hopefully they will go to bed and Mr P can watch the snooker while I crochet. xx


Well, I hope their house is nice and warm for you and it isn't snowing when you drive home!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> BARNY........ bARRY hawkins is the finalist too.


Thanks both, wasn't expecting his name to come up.😮


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> But then your barn looks so pretty in the snow!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


How about in the ice. And this was one April


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> How about in the ice. And this was one April


Ooh, scary, you wouldn't want one of those to fall on your head!!!  :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks both, wasn't expecting his name to come up.😮


They have now finished the afternoon session, with OSullivan in the lead by 7 - 1.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good girl, you keep your head down!!


I should learn that trick!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> If you are wondering who the lady in my avatar is, it's me, of course! Was having a laugh with the kids about my horrible short haircut and just to make them laugh, I put this old wig on! It's an improvement but not very comfortable!!


I missed it.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I am so pleased with the jacket, it's nearly dry now so I imagine she will be wearing it by the end of the day.
> 
> I will try again next week with even more stuff to donate...they will wish they had taken the smaller bag this week :XD:


That is so great, Rebecca, that you found such a good deal and that MM really likes it.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> So do l!
> 
> Morning Rebecca, how are you? Xx


Good morning from me! We've got rain and lots of it! Not much on today other than watching our Seahawks play football this morning (it's the playoffs, so hopefully they'll win and move on). 

Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you lots!  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I know you think it is too short, but it will grow and you are right you are lovely whatever your hair length xxxxxxxxx


I agree with that. It's you, so it's beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Your quilt sounds beautiful, I hope you will be able to post a photo of it, when it is finished, or even as you complete each block; and then a final one of the completed quilt.
> 
> My quilt is Japanese styled, and each block uses beautiful Japanese fabrics, which includes black fabric with gold printed designs on them. That is why I am so nervous about starting it. The shop I bought it from is in another state, and much too far away, to drive there to get some help; so I am reading, and re-reading, until I feel comfortable in cutting the fabrics, and putting the blocks together.


What a beautiful quilt to make!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Fank you everyone, you are far too nice to me!!!! xxx


not nice enough actually, but we do our best especially as you are so nice to us.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I am veing sooo good at the moment. I am desperate to dtart some needle felting but I am making myself finish the cushion covers first. Only three more to go!


You'll be finished in no time and on to another project!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> The main artery in her leg was blocked so they made small incisions all the way down and equal intervals and bypassed it, she will be in the hospital for three days I think, you didn't miss it I am so scatter brained lately that I don't think I mentioned it. :roll:


That would explain how we missed it. I hope all went well. Do give her our love and best wishes.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like me, get everything done in the mornings and then the rest of the day is mine. :thumbup:


I'm much the same. I want it out of the way first thing!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, so cold! My DD was up with the baby at 4am & it was a blizzard, so pleased it has disappeared now! Got them here for another Christmas dinner today. Felix stayed up to watch Patriots play. His dad is a great fan from afar! His tummy looks as though he has been eating hot dogs!!


He is adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ooh, scary, you wouldn't want one of those to fall on your head!!!  :lol:


Definitely not!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I treated myself to 3 bunches of daffodils $1....!!!!!. no expense spared. IO love daffodils and maybe spring wont be long. My snowdrops are out in the back garden.


we have daffodils popping out in the beds along our main roads. But now we have icy nights I hope they don't die off.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> No, I am having a horrible day!!


I hope yesterday was better, and today is great.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> And he says thank you to you, too!


I'm sorry to have missed it. It's been a hectic few days and I haven't been near Connections.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Sorry my button got stuck!!


I'm not sure why but that had me laughing our loud.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't keep mine away from them.


mine nearly lives in one. He has three buildings just for himself, and not an aircraft in any one! They're only small.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks to everyone who encouraged me to put some of my knitted and sewn items for sale in the classified section of KP. I finally put the knitted cowls on there and have just sold two of them!!! Going to put some scissor cases on there now!!!


well done. I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Just having my morning coffee and this is what is going on outside my bedroom window. ..


OMG. Too close for comfort!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Barny, hope you slept well. Snow down here in the south this morning. I think you are in the right place. What have you planned for today? xx


not this far south. There was ice at the edge of puddles, but NO SNOW. It's not allowed.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I find that as well, there are never just basic meals on a menu, sometimes beans on toast with a fried egg on top suits me fine.


cheese toasted on toast, with spaghetti from a tin on top.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I should learn that trick!


Yes indeed!!! Where have you been, I missed you?!xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, I freewheel all the time xxxx


and you do it so well. It doesn't always work for me. I do however frequently change patterns to my liking.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, so cold! My DD was up with the baby at 4am & it was a blizzard, so pleased it has disappeared now! Got them here for another Christmas dinner today. Felix stayed up to watch Patriots play. His dad is a great fan from afar! His tummy looks as though he has been eating hot dogs!!


Little podge! How gorgeous.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I missed it.


You didn't miss much! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I agree with that. It's you, so it's beautiful.


Oh stoppit!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Judi, thank you so much for mentioning your crock pot, you reminded me that I was supposed to put mine on about an hour ago!! Oh well, dinner may be a little late tonight!!


Such useful things, crockpots. You can do so many different things in them.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> cheese toasted on toast, with spaghetti from a tin on top.


Yep, Marmite spread on toast with baked beans on top sprinkles with grated cheese!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed!!! Where have you been, I missed you?!xxx


Thursday I went out to a special birthday lunch...and stayed out; Friday I was involved in organising a meeting with several important people at a Nicola Benedetti concert in the evening. It went extremely well, but we got home at half past midnight. Yesterday morning I had a phone call from Merlin's ex to say she had the boys for the day and all they wanted to do was see their Nan, so could she come and kidnap me. Had a wonderful day with them then, after we took them home my day went all wrong, so I spent the evening losing myself in the telly and a book.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Thursday I went out to a special birthday lunch...and stayed out; Friday I was involved in organising a meeting with several important people at a Nicola Benedetti concert in the evening. It went extremely well, but we got home at half past midnight. Yesterday morning I had a phone call from Merlin's ex to say she had the boys for the day and all they wanted to do was see their Nan, so could she come and kidnap me. Had a wonderful day with them then, after we took them home my day went all wrong, so I spent the evening losing myself in the telly and a book.


Well, we're glad you're back safely! xxx


----------



## London Girl

This is what I have been making this afternoon! Intended to make these to send out with Christmas cards but the voile curtains got in the way, so to speak! They are made by embroidering on the foil lining of a Cadbury's Highlights Bag!!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Just having my morning coffee and this is what is going on outside my bedroom window. ..


It's snowing here too!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Your quilt sounds beautiful, I hope you will be able to post a photo of it, when it is finished, or even as you complete each block; and then a final one of the completed quilt.
> 
> My quilt is Japanese styled, and each block uses beautiful Japanese fabrics, which includes black fabric with gold printed designs on them. That is why I am so nervous about starting it. The shop I bought it from is in another state, and much too far away, to drive there to get some help; so I am reading, and re-reading, until I feel comfortable in cutting the fabrics, and putting the blocks together.


I love that it is so pretty!


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, so cold! My DD was up with the baby at 4am & it was a blizzard, so pleased it has disappeared now! Got them here for another Christmas dinner today. Felix stayed up to watch Patriots play. His dad is a great fan from afar! His tummy looks as though he has been eating hot dogs!!


Oh he is so cute!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> This is what I have been making this afternoon! Intended to make these to send out with Christmas cards but the voile curtains got in the way, so to speak! They are made by embroidering on the foil lining of a Cadbury's Highlights Bag!!


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## binkbrice

Well it is freezing and snowing here, mom got to go home today, and last night I made two more rings will post a picture later, going to make dinner, watch football, and work on finishing a project and make another ring.

Hope you all are enjoying your day!

Love and Hugs 

Binky


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is what I have been making this afternoon! Intended to make these to send out with Christmas cards but the voile curtains got in the way, so to speak! They are made by embroidering on the foil lining of a Cadbury's Highlights Bag!!


Wow, those are beautiful! Clever you!  xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> They have now finished the afternoon session, with OSullivan in the lead by 7 - 1.


Didn't think it would be a close match. Have actually braved the elements and been in the water a couple of times today, so had a swim for me and one for you. It was b. cold when I first went in but after my body got used to it (i.e. went numb) it was quite pleasant.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, those are beautiful! Clever you!  xxxooo


Nah, clever designers and clever machine!! Xxx


----------



## pearlone

Hello dear friends. Been reading the chatter and trying to keep up.I a very slowly getting a bit stronger. Not fast enough for me though. I finally drove the car last week. First time in 6 months. Felt good. GH gave me hiscold, so trying to get over it. Numerous doctor appts the next two weeks. Scheduling cataract surgery for both eyes.Hope everyg well. Love to all. Purly


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not sure why but that had me laughing our loud.


No comment!!!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not sure why but that had me laughing our loud.


No comment!!


----------



## LondonChris

pearlone said:


> Hello dear friends. Been reading the chatter and trying to keep up.I a very slowly getting a bit stronger. Not fast enough for me though. I finally drove the car last week. First time in 6 months. Felt good. GH gave me hiscold, so trying to get over it. Numerous doctor appts the next two weeks. Scheduling cataract surgery for both eyes.Hope everyg well. Love to all. Purly


Good to hear from you. Great that you are driving again, take it easy. Good luck with your Appts & the cataract op. I am so pleased I had both mine done, the world is a lot brighter! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Good to hear from you. Great that you are driving again, take it easy. Good luck with your Appts & the cataract op. I am so pleased I had both mine done, the world is a lot brighter! Xx


I've had one done the next one due when I get home sometime.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't think it would be a close match. Have actually braved the elements and been in the water a couple of times today, so had a swim for me and one for you. It was b. cold when I first went in but after my body got used to it (i.e. went numb) it was quite pleasant.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Nah, clever designers and clever machine!! Xxx


Well, you get all the credit for doing it!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

pearlone said:


> Hello dear friends. Been reading the chatter and trying to keep up.I a very slowly getting a bit stronger. Not fast enough for me though. I finally drove the car last week. First time in 6 months. Felt good. GH gave me hiscold, so trying to get over it. Numerous doctor appts the next two weeks. Scheduling cataract surgery for both eyes.Hope everyg well. Love to all. Purly


Great to hear from you, Purly. Be patient and keep taking it slow and easy. Love you!! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Judi, that quiĺt looks fabulous. I find it hard working with dark colours. Xx


I just hope that I can make mine look as good as the one in the picture! 😕


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We met quite a few road trains when we were in Australia, there are some big boys on the road out there.


We have a lot of empty space that they can drive in! 😊😊


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wow, that is fabulous, I'm sure you will make a wonderful job of it!!


Thanks Londy, I really hope so! xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Judi, thank you so much for mentioning your crock pot, you reminded me that I was supposed to put mine on about an hour ago!! Oh well, dinner may be a little late tonight!!


That's totally ok, I have been told that I tend to bring thoughts back on track; even when I don't have a lot to say in conversations. 😆😆😆


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We don't have them as big here, the roads aren't big enough but we get a few from the continent and because of the often dreadful way they are driven, we call them a b****y nuisance! :lol: :lol: :lol:


😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> How about in the ice. And this was one April


That looks a little dangerous, but it might be prettier from a distance! 😁😁


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is what I have been making this afternoon! Intended to make these to send out with Christmas cards but the voile curtains got in the way, so to speak! They are made by embroidering on the foil lining of a Cadbury's Highlights Bag!!


Wow .... that is very effective, and they look good also. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Purly it was great hearing from you!

Ok I have got to go to bed but here is a picture first.....


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Purly it was great hearing from you!
> 
> Ok I have got to go to bed but here is a picture first.....


Lovely, Lisa!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Purly it was great hearing from you!
> 
> Ok I have got to go to bed but here is a picture first.....


They are beautiful, I think you are very clever. My 2nd DD is clever with beads, she is very artistic, but she won't believe me! I have said to her often, that she would be able to sell her creations, but she doesn't believe me. 😯😟😦


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning froma grey but not quite so cold Surrey. Had fun with the gks last night. LM decided to wake up at 10.30 and wait for Mummy and Daddy to come in. Hope she went back to sleep quickly and was able to get up at 6 this morning for school!!

Creative Chaos here this morning and then I will probably do some crochet. I am determined to get these cushions finished. I am very pleased with the results so far.

Lisa, love those rings, you are cleaver.

Hi Pearlie, don't you go rushing things, glad you are feeling better though.

Everyone else I will catch up with you all later.

Love you all loads. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. I am at S and b today. I watched the snooker last night then went to bed. Ive just got up now and I have to ring the dentists. Just found out I was supposed to be there on Friday. stupid me thought it was next friday.....I shall have to grovel.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I've had one done the next one due when I get home sometime.


So glad I had mine done, DD had his done too last year, he doesn't need to wear glasses now, except for reading


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Purly it was great hearing from you!
> 
> Ok I have got to go to bed but here is a picture first.....


They are really pretty, you must have so much patience!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I am at S and b today. I watched the snooker last night then went to bed. Ive just got up now and I have to ring the dentists. Just found out I was supposed to be there on Friday. stupid me thought it was next friday.....I shall have to grovel.


Tell them you are tired because you have 'mouth ache'. Hope you manage to get another appt soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am ET and -13'C (9'F). It snowed all weekend. We're white now.
I couldn't finish my wooly cowl because I ran out of yarn. I need it today. I'll have to bundle up with scarves instead.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I am at S and b today. I watched the snooker last night then went to bed. Ive just got up now and I have to ring the dentists. Just found out I was supposed to be there on Friday. stupid me thought it was next friday.....I shall have to grovel.


I hope you can get in to have your tooth looked at.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma grey but not quite so cold Surrey. Had fun with the gks last night. LM decided to wake up at 10.30 and wait for Mummy and Daddy to come in. Hope she went back to sleep quickly and was able to get up at 6 this morning for school!!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and then I will probably do some crochet. I am determined to get these cushions finished. I am very pleased with the results so far.
> 
> Lisa, love those rings, you are cleaver.
> 
> Hi Pearlie, don't you go rushing things, glad you are feeling better though.
> 
> Everyone else I will catch up with you all later.
> 
> Love you all loads. xxx


Have fun with the Chaos group. Have you posted a picture of the cushions. I'll have to search back.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Purly it was great hearing from you!
> 
> Ok I have got to go to bed but here is a picture first.....


Very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> Hello dear friends. Been reading the chatter and trying to keep up.I a very slowly getting a bit stronger. Not fast enough for me though. I finally drove the car last week. First time in 6 months. Felt good. GH gave me hiscold, so trying to get over it. Numerous doctor appts the next two weeks. Scheduling cataract surgery for both eyes.Hope everyg well. Love to all. Purly


Hello Purley. Be patient. You are getting better. I hope you get over your cold quickly. It's good to see you on here again.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well it is freezing and snowing here, mom got to go home today, and last night I made two more rings will post a picture later, going to make dinner, watch football, and work on finishing a project and make another ring.
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying your day!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> 
> Binky


Stay warm. I hope your mom heals quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This is what I have been making this afternoon! Intended to make these to send out with Christmas cards but the voile curtains got in the way, so to speak! They are made by embroidering on the foil lining of a Cadbury's Highlights Bag!!


That's a great way to recycle.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yep, Marmite spread on toast with baked beans on top sprinkles with grated cheese!!


That one is an acquired taste.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> we have daffodils popping out in the beds along our main roads. But now we have icy nights I hope they don't die off.


I hope your daffodils survive. Our bulbs all have a nice thick blanket of snow now, so they are somewhat insulated from the freezing temperatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from me! We've got rain and lots of it! Not much on today other than watching our Seahawks play football this morning (it's the playoffs, so hopefully they'll win and move on).
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you lots!  xxxooo


I hope you get a break from the rain soon. Our west coast is supposed to be getting a series of storms this week.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> How about in the ice. And this was one April


We had that happen once when the downspout got clogged by a birdsnest. Very dangerous icicles.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go now.
Today is supposed to be Blue Monday. The saddest day of the year. I'm hoping it will be blue sky Monday. It would be nice to see a sky without snow clouds.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go now.
> Today is supposed to be Blue Monday. The saddest day of the year. I'm hoping it will be blue sky Monday. It would be nice to see a sky without snow clouds.
> Everyone have a good day.


Have a good day, hope it's happy. Wrap up warm!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Purly it was great hearing from you!
> 
> Ok I have got to go to bed but here is a picture first.....


They are just gorgeous, aren't we a creative bunch?!!


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from London! A bit grey and cold here today, it was 1'C when I went out to Zumba this morning!! Went for a coffee at the house of one of my Zumba friends who has some knee trouble and so can't dance at the moment. I may have mentioned her before, she is a big fan of the Art Deco movement and her whole house is in that style, it's like being in an extremely beautiful and comfortable museum!!


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to S and b and Im making the tea now so I'm intermittant. S and b was noisy again, but I got some buttons and some baby wool. I went without my purse so Marg loaned me some. I wont get there next week because I'm at the dentists and hosp app.

I'm having cumberland sausage and chips for tea......


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and b and Im making the tea now so I'm intermittant. S and b was noisy again, but I got some buttons and some baby wool. I went without my purse so Marg loaned me some. I wont get there next week because I'm at the dentists and hosp app.
> 
> I'm having cumberland sausage and chips for tea......


That sounds good, no idea what we're having yet!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Afternoon, Mr P is going to have sausages. I'll have something green.

Had fun this morning, doing some needle felting, others doing mosaic, knitting and crochet. We were a very industrious bunch. Now going to get on with my cushions.

Nitzi, haven't posted any photos yet as going to have the big reveal when they are all finished ..... don't hold your breath, I've still about another 4 to go. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

pearlone said:


> Hello dear friends. Been reading the chatter and trying to keep up.I a very slowly getting a bit stronger. Not fast enough for me though. I finally drove the car last week. First time in 6 months. Felt good. GH gave me hiscold, so trying to get over it. Numerous doctor appts the next two weeks. Scheduling cataract surgery for both eyes.Hope everyg well. Love to all. Purly


Keep on reading and keep on getting better, lovely to see you again xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Purly it was great hearing from you!
> 
> Ok I have got to go to bed but here is a picture first.....


Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am ET and -13'C (9'F). It snowed all weekend. We're white now.
> I couldn't finish my wooly cowl because I ran out of yarn. I need it today. I'll have to bundle up with scarves instead.


Bundle up well and keep warm :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and b and Im making the tea now so I'm intermittant. S and b was noisy again, but I got some buttons and some baby wool. I went without my purse so Marg loaned me some. I wont get there next week because I'm at the dentists and hosp app.
> 
> I'm having cumberland sausage and chips for tea......


Yum


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from London! A bit grey and cold here today, it was 1'C when I went out to Zumba this morning!! Went for a coffee at the house of one of my Zumba friends who has some knee trouble and so can't dance at the moment. I may have mentioned her before, she is a big fan of the Art Deco movement and her whole house is in that style, it's like being in an extremely beautiful and comfortable museum!!


Oooooh I like Art Deco....


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get a break from the rain soon. Our west coast is supposed to be getting a series of storms this week.


A bit of a break here and there. Pretty typical January weather and at least it's rain and not snow!  Stay warm and safe out there, Nitzi!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Oooooh I like Art Deco....


So do I, have you been to Eltham Palace? It's full of Art Deco.
How are you doing? Hope school is easier this year for you?


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> So do I, have you been to Eltham Palace? It's full of Art Deco.
> How are you doing? Hope school is easier this year for you?


Yes I have been to Eltham Palace and would love to go again sometime.

And yes school is so much better this year for many reasons :-D


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Afternoon, Mr P is going to have sausages. I'll have something green.
> 
> Had fun this morning, doing some needle felting, others doing mosaic, knitting and crochet. We were a very industrious bunch. Now going to get on with my cushions.
> 
> Nitzi, haven't posted any photos yet as going to have the big reveal when they are all finished ..... don't hold your breath, I've still about another 4 to go. xxxx


Look forward to seeing your cushions!
Mr B is having sausages too tonight. I'm having the remains of our Turkey from our 'Christmas dinner' yesterday, going to turn it into a curry.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Yes I have been to Eltham Palace and would love to go again sometime.
> 
> And yes school is so much better this year for many reasons :-D


That's good!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Yes I have been to Eltham Palace and would love to go again sometime.
> 
> And yes school is so much better this year for many reasons :-D


That's really good to hear, Rebecca!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> They are really pretty, you must have so much patience!


Oh trust me I wanted to give up when I was trying to make the last pass back through the little beads but common sense kicked in and I persevered my ottlight helps to shine light right where I needed it :roll:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am ET and -13'C (9'F). It snowed all weekend. We're white now.
> I couldn't finish my wooly cowl because I ran out of yarn. I need it today. I'll have to bundle up with scarves instead.


We were a little colder than that this morning when I was out at 7:45 it's not much warmer now, it snowed a lot yesterday but not one bit stuck to the ground.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Stay warm. I hope your mom heals quickly.


Thank you! We are all worried about mom she is showing signs of demintia and it is really worrying us!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> They are just gorgeous, aren't we a creative bunch?!!


I think we are!! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Yes I have been to Eltham Palace and would love to go again sometime.
> 
> And yes school is so much better this year for many reasons :-D


That's great to hear!


----------



## binkbrice

I think I am going to make a different ring as I now have all the materials for it wish me luck with it and then I want to pick up some knitting needles have not touched a pair since just after Christmas, it's time.

Hope you all have enjoyed your day stayed warm or cool whichever applies&#128522;

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! We are all worried about mom she is showing signs of demintia and it is really worrying us!


Sending you hugs.... :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! We are all worried about mom she is showing signs of demintia and it is really worrying us!


It's hard when this happens. Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That one is an acquired taste.


I could acquire that quite easily, love the sound of it. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! We are all worried about mom she is showing signs of demintia and it is really worrying us!


Thinking of you all and sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you all and sending lots of love xxxx


Thank you we are hoping it is one of her meds. But she has been doing it for a little while.


----------



## binkbrice

Ok I made this ring today it's a little wonky on the right don't know what happened I do know that I won't be making many of these I just got a pack of 25 needles and broke 4 just trying to thread the darn things......


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Thank you we are hoping it is one of her meds. But she has been doing it for a little while.


If she's just had an operation it could be the effects of the anasthetic.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Ok I made this ring today it's a little wonky on the right don't know what happened I do know that I won't be making many of these I just got a pack of 25 needles and broke 4 just trying to thread the darn things......


Very glamorous xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> If she's just had an operation it could be the effects of the anasthetic.


I think that is a big part of it and I don't think she is sleeping enough so that mixed with meds she can be a little out of sorts, I just talked to her and other than loosing her train of thought a couple of times she seemed much better.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I think that is a big part of it and I don't think she is sleeping enough so that mixed with meds she can be a little out of sorts, I just talked to her and other than loosing her train of thought a couple of times she seemed much better.


Hope she continues to improve, do give her my love. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's hard when this happens. Thinking of you xxxxxx


Me, too, Lisa. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Very glamorous xx


Ditto!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi Pam, see you are still with us, we seem to be on a similar timeline. Hope all is OK and Ric has started his physio have you got a date for his op yet. Hope he doesn't do more damage.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, see you are still with us, we seem to be on a similar timeline. Hope all is OK and Ric has started his physio have you got a date for his op yet. Hope he doesn't do more damage.


Yes, you're about 4 hours earlier than me I think, so likely we'll overlap a bit more.  . No op date until he completes the physical therapy, which he has begun and I think will go until about mid-March. As you say, hopefully it won't do more damage. I hope you're having a wonderful time. Can't believe it's already been a week since your vacation began!.  xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, you're about 4 hours earlier than me I think, so likely we'll overlap a bit more.  . No op date until he completes the physical therapy, which he has begun and I think will go until about mid-March. As you say, hopefully it won't do more damage. I hope you're having a wonderful time. Can't believe it's already been a week since your vacation began!.  xxxooo


If you are still with me it is 10.25 here.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> If you are still with me it is 10.25 here.


And me being way over in the Northwest part of the States, it's 6:33 here right now.


----------



## jollypolly

I see I had many replies. I'm sorry to go on so,much.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Your quilt sounds beautiful, I hope you will be able to post a photo of it, when it is finished, or even as you complete each block; and then a final one of the completed quilt.
> 
> My quilt is Japanese styled, and each block uses beautiful Japanese fabrics, which includes black fabric with gold printed designs on them. That is why I am so nervous about starting it. The shop I bought it from is in another state, and much too far away, to drive there to get some help; so I am reading, and re-reading, until I feel comfortable in cutting the fabrics, and putting the blocks together.


It is lovely!!!! I've never seen a quilt done this way. Beautiful! Mine is very plain but pretty. I'm in a jam because the machine I'd like to use this week while she has the other is in a case but not the plug and floor pedal. Oops! I think I brought it here but haven't found it yet. Really haven't looked. It's snowing and I've been reading for the book club. I think I just would rather use the machine at the shop. I will pick it up Thursday. The fabric you are using is lovely. Looks expensive but worth it. I don't know how to post photos but maybe I can take a picture and mail it to you when it's done.it will be a while...I work slowly and hop,from one project to another. I had a slippery drive home but the hill was not slippery. The vet found a paw print plaster from my mini pincher who died but it was so snowy I couldn't pick it up. Maybe tomorrow. I also wanted to go to Joanne fabric for a size 2 circular needle but didn't want to risk it.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> It really sounds like some of the doctors still think they are "Gods", and they can behave anyway they want to.😕😬


And not much the patient can do about it. I must add I've had some excellent doctors. The one for my knee had a great sense of humor which put me at ease. 
I just watched a rerun of the miss universe pageant where Steve Harvey announced the wrong winner. Poor loser, poor Steve Harvey. At least she didn't clobber him. 
I picked up dinner and a slice of pie. Decided to get a second piece. The fellow at the register is so nice. He said it was on him. His family owns the business so its ok. I think when I finish son's afghan I will make him a scarf. He's 
always so nice.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> What I do, if I have given myself too many projects to do, I try to have a set time for each project. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't, when it doesn't work, well that doesn't matter, because it is my timetable and it only has a bad effect, if a project is for a gift for a particular date!
> So just take a step back, take a deep breath, and a couple of minutes ...... then choose one of the projects, and do some work on that project. On the next day, do a bit of housework, then choose a project that you didn't work on the previous day, and work on that one. Continue doing that each day, and you will find that you have been able to keep up with your housework, your filing and your Craft Projects.
> It looks like it should work anyway ...... Hhmmmm ..... I might have to try this method for myself - I have never actually worked within a strict routine, myself ....... even when I was still working as a nurse - I always worked to my own rhythm, but managed to get everything completed in the time I had for each shift. I am not very good at working to a time-line! 😕😉


I knid of do the alternating sd you fo but havent completed projects yet. 
For 42 years I had a book where every minute of the school day was pre-planned and I had an after work routine but it's all gone out the window since I retired and family died. Having to get my life in order but best I can do is take half an envelop, make 4 boxes and note 3 things I need to do that day and ong thing I would enjoy. Might help if I made a schedule but I don't think I could follow one. I'm kind of in a lay back attitude not depressed but not peppy. Knee pain just adds to my slow speed.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> hahahaha haha ........Polly ...... you are wicked ..... hahahahahaha


I watched a clothing designer on tv "fit2stitch"program this week who was talking how to draw the eye where you want. Like a long necklace makes the eye go low where a short one draws the eye to the face. Things like that. but I do know cleavage works ...Also I worked with a handsome man who had red chest hair peaking at his shirt collar and my eyes always went there. I was embarrassed once when he noticed where my eyes went.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Some days are diamonds, some days are stone! xxxxx


Yes they are!


----------



## jollypolly

lifeline said:


> During holidays I try to do housework type jobs in the morning which includes food shopping etc, then that leaves the afternoon free for me to do my own thing. It does work :thumbup:


I try to have a block of afternoon time for important things and evening for things I enjoy. But today and some days I just sit and knit or read and sleep and nothing important gets done. I signed up for,a sewing group in march and a class showing how to make psanky eggs in march. When it came time I thought I'd do important things it snowed and was so icy I came home. Tomorrow I will try again. It was Martin Luther King day so places were closed. I did phone a man who advertised he does small jobs maybe my broke cabinet or solar light but he hasn't called back yet.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> We had a little snow here overnight Polly, with more threatened for tonight! I don't like it and I'm cold!!!


Last night I was cold. Had a small electric heater going near me. This morning son said the thermostat went down to. 67 degrees. Even 72 feels cold to me. The thermostat came with the house and can be set to go on or off as set for every day early and later...too complicated! 2 years and I still don't get it and son does best he can. I'm thinking to get a simple one.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I just need to get it finished for her birthday, don't work well under pressure!!!


She will understand if it's a bit late but you may get it done on time. Do best you can is all you can do. It's a lovely gift. I've heard of putting a photo with an IOU in a box but that would spoil the surprise of opening and seeing this 
Lovely piece.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Well, thank you again! I didn't buy the kit, just used my stash and the pattern _is_ difficult to follow at first. However, there is a video tutorial which helped a lot. I have winged it in places but the designer makes a point of saying that freewheeling is good and will make an original!!


It came out beautiful and I still say you are a genius. I tried to watch the video but couldn't get it to play. I'm sure it's beyond my skill level. Something to work toward and do someday.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, so cold! My DD was up with the baby at 4am & it was a blizzard, so pleased it has disappeared now! Got them here for another Christmas dinner today. Felix stayed up to watch Patriots play. His dad is a great fan from afar! His tummy looks as though he has been eating hot dogs!!


He's soooo cute.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> It is, but they have school tomorrow, so hopefully they will go to bed and Mr P can watch the snooker while I crochet. xx


You are so lucky to have them and mrP...and they lucky to have you. And youngsters like to be in their own beds, yes?


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> We don't have them as big here, the roads aren't big enough but we get a few from the continent and because of the often dreadful way they are driven, we call them a b****y nuisance! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Here truck drivers are the most courteous, safe drivers on the road. My opinion.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny but very cold Surrey. Off to the coven this morning, will have to use my fur lined broomstick!

Hope everyone is well and I will catch up later. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> If she's just had an operation it could be the effects of the anasthetic.


That's what I was thinking also make sure she is drinking lots. My friends dad suddenly showed all the signs of Dimentia & it was a kidney infection. Just thought I would say.


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> We were a little colder than that this morning when I was out at 7:45 it's not much warmer now, it snowed a lot yesterday but not one bit stuck to the ground.


That's the only kind of snow I like!


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, its raining for a change. Ovrer 60's this afternoon.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Ok I made this ring today it's a little wonky on the right don't know what happened I do know that I won't be making many of these I just got a pack of 25 needles and broke 4 just trying to thread the darn things......


Youve done very well lisa. I must say though, that I adore your wedding ring, so unusual. Ive never seen one like it.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, we are on nursery pick-up today. I have had one of my GSs every Tuesday since I retired. Now DH is around I am redundant. I can't make lunch as good as GD & certainly not good at Lego. I'll continue knitting my little hand-warmers for nursery, made 6 pairs so far. Have a good day everyone wherever you are. Xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! We are all worried about mom she is showing signs of demintia and it is really worrying us!


May be a urine infection, that can cause those symptoms, keeping every thing crossed that she shows improvement soon, hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Ok I made this ring today it's a little wonky on the right don't know what happened I do know that I won't be making many of these I just got a pack of 25 needles and broke 4 just trying to thread the darn things......


That's fabulous, look out, Tiffany's!!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It is lovely!!!! I've never seen a quilt done this way. Beautiful! Mine is very plain but pretty. I'm in a jam because the machine I'd like to use this week while she has the other is in a case but not the plug and floor pedal. Oops! I think I brought it here but haven't found it yet. Really haven't looked. It's snowing and I've been reading for the book club. I think I just would rather use the machine at the shop. I will pick it up Thursday. The fabric you are using is lovely. Looks expensive but worth it. I don't know how to post photos but maybe I can take a picture and mail it to you when it's done.it will be a while...I work slowly and hop,from one project to another. I had a slippery drive home but the hill was not slippery. The vet found a paw print plaster from my mini pincher who died but it was so snowy I couldn't pick it up. Maybe tomorrow. I also wanted to go to Joanne fabric for a size 2 circular needle but didn't want to risk it.


Don't go out in the snow unless you absolutely have to, it's too dangerous for many reasons!!


----------



## London Girl

Good very cold morning from London! I have six knitting bags to go and make so I won't hang around, if you don't mind!! Lots of love to you all and stay warm - except for Judi and Barny who should stay just right!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cool St. Martins, the sun hasn't risen much yet so not a lot of warmth in it yet, but looks as though it will be another hard day on the beach. Hope you are all keeping warm. It absolutely poured down with rain in the night, the hammering on the roof was horrendous I thought it was trying to get in. It's only 7 a.m. so will catch up later. Barny


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am ET and -18'C (0'F) Another dusting of snow last night. Knit Night tonight. I need yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good very cold morning from London! I have six knitting bags to go and make so I won't hang around, if you don't mind!! Lots of love to you all and stay warm - except for Judi and Barny who should stay just right!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope your knitting bags go together quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its raining for a change. Ovrer 60's this afternoon.


The only rain I'd get at this time of year is freezing, so I'll keep the snow. Have fun at "Over 60's"


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Here truck drivers are the most courteous, safe drivers on the road. My opinion.


Send them up here. I had one, night before last, that kept putting the high beam lights up on me. I wasn't going fast enough for him.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Last night I was cold. Had a small electric heater going near me. This morning son said the thermostat went down to. 67 degrees. Even 72 feels cold to me. The thermostat came with the house and can be set to go on or off as set for every day early and later...too complicated! 2 years and I still don't get it and son does best he can. I'm thinking to get a simple one.


Our's is programmable too. It starts at 72'F in the morning and gradually works down to 69'F at night when we are under our duvets.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I see I had many replies. I'm sorry to go on so,much.


Don't worry about it polly, I do the same thing. I catch up and reply to everything, then I disappear during the work day. One day Security's evil server is going to crash, then I'll be on here all day.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I think that is a big part of it and I don't think she is sleeping enough so that mixed with meds she can be a little out of sorts, I just talked to her and other than loosing her train of thought a couple of times she seemed much better.


I lose my train of thought and am easily distracted. Watch her for another week and see if there is any improvement.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Ok I made this ring today it's a little wonky on the right don't know what happened I do know that I won't be making many of these I just got a pack of 25 needles and broke 4 just trying to thread the darn things......


Just in time for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am ET and -13'C (9'F). It snowed all weekend. We're white now.
> I couldn't finish my wooly cowl because I ran out of yarn. I need it today. I'll have to bundle up with scarves instead.


Aawww, So sorry that you couldn't finish your cowl. Are you able to get any more of the yarn you used?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We were a little colder than that this morning when I was out at 7:45 it's not much warmer now, it snowed a lot yesterday but not one bit stuck to the ground.


I've got a white blanket of snow. It's about 6" deep now. More snow coming Monday. It'll protect my bulbs from the cold temperatures.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Look forward to seeing your cushions!
> Mr B is having sausages too tonight. I'm having the remains of our Turkey from our 'Christmas dinner' yesterday, going to turn it into a curry.


I had some bison sausages. There is a bison farm in Peterborough. They were good, but bison doesn't have much fat so you need to put bacon around them or they are too dry.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Yes I have been to Eltham Palace and would love to go again sometime.
> 
> And yes school is so much better this year for many reasons :-D


That's great and I hope it continues for the rest of the year.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> A bit of a break here and there. Pretty typical January weather and at least it's rain and not snow!  Stay warm and safe out there, Nitzi!  xxxooo


I bought a new coat during the Boxing Day sales. It has a metallic liner that is awesomely warm (HOT) I can't wear the liner if it is close to the freezing mark, my body heat would roast me. But I have additional liners that I can switch out.
I hope you get to see blue sky soon. This time of year is dreary.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Aawww, So sorry that you couldn't finish your cowl. Are you able to get any more of the yarn you used?


The yarn store in Peterborough has lots of it in my dye lot. It's Galway by Diamond Yarns (Canadian). I just need to get to the store because that's the only place that has it. I have about 10 rows to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

Are you staying cool Judi?


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Hello dear friends. Been reading the chatter and trying to keep up.I a very slowly getting a bit stronger. Not fast enough for me though. I finally drove the car last week. First time in 6 months. Felt good. GH gave me hiscold, so trying to get over it. Numerous doctor appts the next two weeks. Scheduling cataract surgery for both eyes.Hope everyg well. Love to all. Purly


Oh .. I am so glad you are beginning to get better, and that you can now drive again. Just remember to continue to give your body time to heal properly, so that everything goes the right way. We will still be here! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
It looks like I need to scrape the windows off. That's what happens when the car is warm and it snows on top of it.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cool St. Martins, the sun hasn't risen much yet so not a lot of warmth in it yet, but looks as though it will be another hard day on the beach. Hope you are all keeping warm. It absolutely poured down with rain in the night, the hammering on the roof was horrendous I thought it was trying to get in. It's only 7 a.m. so will catch up later. Barny

Sorry this has come through twice, the internet is a bit weird here :!:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your knitting bags go together quickly.


Well thanks but the embroidery always takes at least an hour, that's after 20 minutes of dithering while I'm setting it all up, then I have to make the bag, about another 45 minutes!! However, the machine is chugging away now on the first design so I am having a teeny tiny break!! :lol:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't think it would be a close match. Have actually braved the elements and been in the water a couple of times today, so had a swim for me and one for you. It was b. cold when I first went in but after my body got used to it (i.e. went numb) it was quite pleasant.


I think the swimming numbers might be down a little in my country, unless people are idiots. There have been quite a large number of shark sightings around our beautiful coast. Some people still go swimming, and a few of those have felt a nibble, or more, but have been fortunate enough to have survived.

Sharks aren't the only water creatures that have had a nibble at people playing in the water! There have also been a couple of women nibbled at by crocodiles. One nibble was a huge salt water Croc, and the other was nibbled at by a freshwater croc; which is not a very common occurrence, and far less common than saltwater croc encounters! 😲😲


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I've had one done the next one due when I get home sometime.


I have got a long time to wait yet, as my cateracts are apperntly in the very early stages of development. I have noticed that things I need clear sight for, are gradually getting harder to do, without using a Stott lamp shining on my work. Da**ed annoying!! 😠😠😔


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Well, you get all the credit for doing it!!!


Exactly!!!!!😊😊


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma grey but not quite so cold Surrey. Had fun with the gks last night. LM decided to wake up at 10.30 and wait for Mummy and Daddy to come in. Hope she went back to sleep quickly and was able to get up at 6 this morning for school!!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and then I will probably do some crochet. I am determined to get these cushions finished. I am very pleased with the results so far.
> 
> Lisa, love those rings, you are cleaver.
> 
> Hi Pearlie, don't you go rushing things, glad you are feeling better though.
> 
> Everyone else I will catch up with you all later.
> 
> Love you all loads. xxx


And we love you straight back xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think the swimming numbers might be down a little in my country, unless people are idiots. There have been quite a large number of shark sightings around our beautiful coast. Some people still go swimming, and a few of those have felt a nibble, or more, but have been fortunate enough to have survived.
> 
> Sharks aren't the only water creatures that have had a nibble at people playing in the water! There have also been a couple of women nibbled at by crocodiles. One nibble was a huge salt water Croc, and the other was nibbled at by a freshwater croc; which is not a very common occurrence, and far less common than saltwater croc encounters! 😲😲


I used to go swimming in a netted off area of Sydney Harbour!! Invigorating, exciting and scary!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I am at S and b today. I watched the snooker last night then went to bed. Ive just got up now and I have to ring the dentists. Just found out I was supposed to be there on Friday. stupid me thought it was next friday.....I shall have to grovel.


I think they would have understood, but I also hope that an appointment could be made on the closest date possible! xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That one is an acquired taste.


I agree Nitzi, a Great Aunt of mine, used to have marmite instead of vegemite, and a large number of people say that these 2 culinary wonders taste exactly the same, but to me, they taste absolutely different, and the marmite (to me anyway) is one taste that I could not get used to, and to all of those who love this spread, I do apologise, taste is something that is influenced by the foods we all grew up with. 😀😀


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I agree Nitzi, a Great Aunt of mine, used to have marmite instead of vegemite, and a large number of people say that these 2 culinary wonders taste exactly the same, but to me, they taste absolutely different, and the marmite (to me anyway) is one taste that I could not get used to, and to all of those who love this spread, I do apologise, taste is something that is influenced by the foods we all grew up with. 😀😀


I have had Vegimite and to me the taste is not so 'sharp' as Marmite and the texture is floury to me, so my apologies to the Vegimite lovers!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your daffodils survive. Our bulbs all have a nice thick blanket of snow now, so they are somewhat insulated from the freezing temperatures.


I love daffodils, but it has been too hot here, over the last few years, and I haven't been able to get any new plants establishe. I have begun looking for the succulents that used to grow wold in one of my dad's paddocks, they had the most incredibly intense colours, on incredibly fragile looking plants.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get a break from the rain soon. Our west coast is supposed to be getting a series of storms this week.


We have had about 29, or 30 drops of rain throughout the day, and about 20 drops tonight, I am hoping that we get more tonight and tomorrow; then we might get some relief from the heat.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! We are all worried about mom she is showing signs of demintia and it is really worrying us!


Is there anyway that an assessment can be arranged, so that you can find out for sure?


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I agree Nitzi, a Great Aunt of mine, used to have marmite instead of vegemite, and a large number of people say that these 2 culinary wonders taste exactly the same, but to me, they taste absolutely different, and the marmite (to me anyway) is one taste that I could not get used to, and to all of those who love this spread, I do apologise, taste is something that is influenced by the foods we all grew up with. 😀😀


I quite agree they do taste different, I'm sorry but I prefer Marmite, probably because I had so much of that first!


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> That's what I was thinking also make sure she is drinking lots. My friends dad suddenly showed all the signs of Dimentia & it was a kidney infection. Just thought I would say.


We get on her all the time because of this very thing she had never drank as much as she should as long as I can remember and she still insists that she drinks when she is thirsty and I tell her that is to late you need to drink all the time.(have it close not constantly be drinking  )


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I quite agree they do taste different, I'm sorry but I prefer Marmite, probably because I had so much of that first!


Marmite on toast made over an open fire, nothing like it xx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Youve done very well lisa. I must say though, that I adore your wedding ring, so unusual. Ive never seen one like it.


Thank you!!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Is there anyway that an assessment can be arranged, so that you can find out for sure?


I don't know is she would be willing to have a test she doesn't think there is a problem.


----------



## binkbrice

I started some knitting last night...well technically I started it twice because the first time I did k2p2 and the pattern is k1p1..oops


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I started some knitting last night...well technically I started it twice because the first time I did k2p2 and the pattern is k1p1..oops


Oh bless you, not surprised you are a bit distracted. Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> That's great and I hope it continues for the rest of the year.


It's looking like it will :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

Hi all, it's been cold here again today. Keeping busy at work, but a nice kind of busy.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and we did nothing but laugh. I've been thinking for a while that my little friend margaret has been losing the plot. Today it was proved. THAT I'm losing the plot with her too....I cant believe the laughter we had today. Especially when our friend who died was buried this morning. She would have laughed with us. 

DH decided in his infinite wisdom to buy me a cappucino /espresso machine. because it only cost $10. I sometimes wish he wouldnt use his inititive, its not healthy. A bunch of flowers will do. Anyway it makes pretty good cappucino but every button, knob and screw is so stiff, that I'm letting him make it for me!!!!!!!. He only wanted to please me, bless him. A bit like a puppy really.

I won $1 at the over 60's today so it wasnt such a profitable afternoon. But the laughing, and the big hug a lady whos husband has just died wanted made up for it.

I shall catch up now.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and we did nothing but laugh. I've been thinking for a while that my little friend margaret has been losing the plot. Today it was proved. THAT I'm losing the plot with her too....I cant believe the laughter we had today. Especially when our friend who died was buried this morning. She would have laughed with us.
> 
> DH decided in his infinite wisdom to buy me a cappucino /espresso machine. because it only cost $10. I sometimes wish he wouldnt use his inititive, its not healthy. A bunch of flowers will do. Anyway it makes pretty good cappucino but every button, knob and screw is so stiff, that I'm letting him make it for me!!!!!!!. He only wanted to please me, bless him. A bit like a puppy really.
> 
> I won $1 at the over 60's today so it wasnt such a profitable afternoon. But the laughing, and the big hug a lady whos husband has just died wanted made up for it.
> 
> I shall catch up now.


There's not much that does you as much good as a day filled with laughter. Enjoy being waited on with all the cappuccino you can manage :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and we did nothing but laugh. I've been thinking for a while that my little friend margaret has been losing the plot. Today it was proved. THAT I'm losing the plot with her too....I cant believe the laughter we had today. Especially when our friend who died was buried this morning. She would have laughed with us.
> 
> DH decided in his infinite wisdom to buy me a cappucino /espresso machine. because it only cost $10. I sometimes wish he wouldnt use his inititive, its not healthy. A bunch of flowers will do. Anyway it makes pretty good cappucino but every button, knob and screw is so stiff, that I'm letting him make it for me!!!!!!!. He only wanted to please me, bless him. A bit like a puppy really.
> Sounds like a good day for you!
> I won $1 at the over 60's today so it wasnt such a profitable afternoon. But the laughing, and the big hug a lady whos husband has just died wanted made up for it.
> 
> I shall catch up now.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Marmite on toast made over an open fire, nothing like it xx


I love Marmite on toast with boiled egg, yummy!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, not surprised you are a bit distracted. Hugs xxxxxxx


It's getting worse the closer it gets and I have really bad butterfly's in my stomach already, I am going to be a nervous wreck come Monday!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I think the swimming numbers might be down a little in my country, unless people are idiots. There have been quite a large number of shark sightings around our beautiful coast. Some people still go swimming, and a few of those have felt a nibble, or more, but have been fortunate enough to have survived.
> 
> Sharks aren't the only water creatures that have had a nibble at people playing in the water! There have also been a couple of women nibbled at by crocodiles. One nibble was a huge salt water Croc, and the other was nibbled at by a freshwater croc; which is not a very common occurrence, and far less common than saltwater croc encounters! 😲😲


I've not heard of attacking fresh water crocs but have noticed over the last 10 years there have been a lot more shark attacks all around Australia and that the salties are spreading.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I don't know is she would be willing to have a test she doesn't think there is a problem.


Oh God this sounds so familiar. Went through all this with my mother. She swore there was nothing wrong and wouldn't go near the doctor, who eventually came to her as we were having such a bad time with her. We knew things were definitely wrong when the classic symptoms of being obsessed about money and not being able to cope with it and not having any recognition between day and night "Some one has changed them around" was the stock answer when she was up at 3 in the morning ready to go shopping or looking in our wardrobe for her bed. If things are going that way you have my deepest sympathy and forwarned is forearmed a hard time ahead. Sorry but we were thrown in the deep end and would have loved to have someone to talk to about it.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I bought a new coat during the Boxing Day sales. It has a metallic liner that is awesomely warm (HOT) I can't wear the liner if it is close to the freezing mark, my body heat would roast me. But I have additional liners that I can switch out.
> I hope you get to see blue sky soon. This time of year is dreary.


It's very dreary this time of the year! Today started out dry, so was able to get out for my morning walk, but is now raining again. Spent the morning doing some housework and now I'm finally on here. Will finish up and then knit the rest of the day away!  Love you all lots!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The yarn store in Peterborough has lots of it in my dye lot. It's Galway by Diamond Yarns (Canadian). I just need to get to the store because that's the only place that has it. I have about 10 rows to go.


At least you can get it, but what a hassle to have to wait!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> We get on her all the time because of this very thing she had never drank as much as she should as long as I can remember and she still insists that she drinks when she is thirsty and I tell her that is to late you need to drink all the time.(have it close not constantly be drinking  )


My mother is the same way. We just can't get her to drink enough water and I'm sure it's causing a bit of the confusion we're seeing in her.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> There's not much that does you as much good as a day filled with laughter. Enjoy being waited on with all the cappuccino you can manage :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Susan!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I am off to make dinner and try a cookie recipe I found on here somewhere it is a banana bread cookie and sounds good so I will let you know how it turns out...

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and we did nothing but laugh. I've been thinking for a while that my little friend margaret has been losing the plot. Today it was proved. THAT I'm losing the plot with her too....I cant believe the laughter we had today. Especially when our friend who died was buried this morning. She would have laughed with us.
> 
> DH decided in his infinite wisdom to buy me a cappucino /espresso machine. because it only cost $10. I sometimes wish he wouldnt use his inititive, its not healthy. A bunch of flowers will do. Anyway it makes pretty good cappucino but every button, knob and screw is so stiff, that I'm letting him make it for me!!!!!!!. He only wanted to please me, bless him. A bit like a puppy really.
> 
> I won $1 at the over 60's today so it wasnt such a profitable afternoon. But the laughing, and the big hug a lady whos husband has just died wanted made up for it.
> 
> I shall catch up now.


You can't put a price on a good laugh, can you? Sounds like a good meeting, enjoy your coffee!!! x


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. DH fancy;s going to scarborough for fish and chips. We shall see how I feel when I wake up properley. Its quite dull but not raining.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> It's getting worse the closer it gets and I have really bad butterfly's in my stomach already, I am going to be a nervous wreck come Monday!


Whats happening on monday? Have I missed something?


----------



## PurpleFi

A very late good morning from sunny but freezing Surrey. Spent the whole day doing crochet yesterday and now decided to do a few more cushions as well as those waiting to be done. Have found lots of bits of wool, so these will be a real mish mash of colours. I am really enjoying my crochet.

Had difficulty doing it at coven yesterday cos I had a very large ginger cat giving me kisses while sitting on my crochet, but I didn't complain, he is lovely, even when he took my wool away and hid it.

Lisa sending you and your Mum and hugs, do get her to dring plenty cos she may just have a UTI and I know that can affect the memory and stuff. xxx

Susan I would come to Scarborough for fish and chips, but I have to be back for Singing tonight, our teacher is going to test our ranges and that mean singing solo!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is keeping well, love you all loads and loads xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. DH fancy;s going to scarborough for fish and chips. We shall see how I feel when I wake up properley. Its quite dull but not raining.


Whitby's nearer and the fish & chips better but wrap up well and enjoy the sea air!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Whats happening on monday? Have I missed something?


I think I must have missed it too, is it something to do with little Michael, Lisa?x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from sunny but freezing Surrey. Spent the whole day doing crochet yesterday and now decided to do a few more cushions as well as those waiting to be done. Have found lots of bits of wool, so these will be a real mish mash of colours. I am really enjoying my crochet.
> 
> Had difficulty doing it at coven yesterday cos I had a very large ginger cat giving me kisses while sitting on my crochet, but I didn't complain, he is lovely, even when he took my wool away and hid it.
> 
> Lisa sending you and your Mum and hugs, do get her to dring plenty cos she may just have a UTI and I know that can affect the memory and stuff. xxx
> 
> Susan I would come to Scarborough for fish and chips, but I have to be back for Singing tonight, our teacher is going to test our ranges and that mean singing solo!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well, love you all loads and loads xx


Can't wait to see your beautiful cushions! I would defo come to Scarborough with you, is it too far for a day trip?! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am ET and -8'c (18'F). Warming up.
Knit Night was wonderful last night. As usual the conversation was going strong just when it was time to go home. I got my yarn and finished off the last 10 rows of the pattern. Just have to do the ribbing and it will be done. And I have enough to try fingerless mitts in the same pattern,.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Can't wait to see your beautiful cushions! I would defo come to Scarborough with you, is it too far for a day trip?! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


I can get to Scarborough here in a hour. They don't have the nice fish and chips though.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Whitby's nearer and the fish & chips better but wrap up well and enjoy the sea air!! xxx


Our Whitby's fish and chips are better too. Now I want fish and chips for lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from sunny but freezing Surrey. Spent the whole day doing crochet yesterday and now decided to do a few more cushions as well as those waiting to be done. Have found lots of bits of wool, so these will be a real mish mash of colours. I am really enjoying my crochet.
> 
> Had difficulty doing it at coven yesterday cos I had a very large ginger cat giving me kisses while sitting on my crochet, but I didn't complain, he is lovely, even when he took my wool away and hid it.
> 
> Lisa sending you and your Mum and hugs, do get her to dring plenty cos she may just have a UTI and I know that can affect the memory and stuff. xxx
> 
> Susan I would come to Scarborough for fish and chips, but I have to be back for Singing tonight, our teacher is going to test our ranges and that mean singing solo!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well, love you all loads and loads xx


Fluffy and Princess took off with my yarn the other day. All I could do was hold onto the needles and hope that they didn't pull all my work off the needles. They pulled about 30 feet off the ball. (And they didn't tangle it !!! )
If the teacher is testing your range, will that mean additional singing parts for you?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I am off to make dinner and try a cookie recipe I found on here somewhere it is a banana bread cookie and sounds good so I will let you know how it turns out...
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Banana bread cookie sounds good.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> My mother is the same way. We just can't get her to drink enough water and I'm sure it's causing a bit of the confusion we're seeing in her.


Mum repeats herself a lot. She doesn't drink water, only coffee with lots of milk and sweeter (think cafe au lait) or tea.
Last summer we took her to a provincial park that she has been to twice before and she couldn't remember it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> At least you can get it, but what a hassle to have to wait!


I even got the same dye lot. :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It's getting worse the closer it gets and I have really bad butterfly's in my stomach already, I am going to be a nervous wreck come Monday!


<Hugs> to you Lisa. Crossing my fingers too.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went to the over 60's today and we did nothing but laugh. I've been thinking for a while that my little friend margaret has been losing the plot. Today it was proved. THAT I'm losing the plot with her too....I cant believe the laughter we had today. Especially when our friend who died was buried this morning. She would have laughed with us.
> 
> DH decided in his infinite wisdom to buy me a cappucino /espresso machine. because it only cost $10. I sometimes wish he wouldnt use his inititive, its not healthy. A bunch of flowers will do. Anyway it makes pretty good cappucino but every button, knob and screw is so stiff, that I'm letting him make it for me!!!!!!!. He only wanted to please me, bless him. A bit like a puppy really.
> 
> I won $1 at the over 60's today so it wasnt such a profitable afternoon. But the laughing, and the big hug a lady whos husband has just died wanted made up for it.
> 
> I shall catch up now.


Let him make the cappucino. At least until the machine is broken in.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Can't wait to see your beautiful cushions! I would defo come to Scarborough with you, is it too far for a day trip?! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


Just a bit especially if we left now!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
I need to drag the bins to the curb. There is an orange kitty on the porch eating the cat food that was left outside. I'll have to go around him.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Fluffy and Princess took off with my yarn the other day. All I could do was hold onto the needles and hope that they didn't pull all my work off the needles. They pulled about 30 feet off the ball. (And they didn't tangle it !!! )
> If the teacher is testing your range, will that mean additional singing parts for you?


Well done Fluffy and Princess. She is just testing our range as we are going to learn some harmonies as at the moment we all sing in unison. xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I can get to Scarborough here in a hour. They don't have the nice fish and chips though.


 :lol:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Mum repeats herself a lot. She doesn't drink water, only coffee with lots of milk and sweeter (think cafe au lait) or tea.
> Last summer we took her to a provincial park that she has been to twice before and she couldn't remember it.


Hmm the trouble with coffee is that it is of course a diuretic and makes you lose more water than you are taking on board!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> This is what I have been making this afternoon! Intended to make these to send out with Christmas cards but the voile curtains got in the way, so to speak! They are made by embroidering on the foil lining of a Cadbury's Highlights Bag!!


How clever is that!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Purly it was great hearing from you!
> 
> Ok I have got to go to bed but here is a picture first.....


I love them, and the colours.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your daffodils survive. Our bulbs all have a nice thick blanket of snow now, so they are somewhat insulated from the freezing temperatures.


We have had three days of sunshine, but the nights are cold enough to freeze them. -2 last night. We actually need more cloud to keep the warmth in!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go now.
> Today is supposed to be Blue Monday. The saddest day of the year. I'm hoping it will be blue sky Monday. It would be nice to see a sky without snow clouds.
> Everyone have a good day.


I feel bluer today than yesterday. Even with the sun shining outside.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I agree Nitzi, a Great Aunt of mine, used to have marmite instead of vegemite, and a large number of people say that these 2 culinary wonders taste exactly the same, but to me, they taste absolutely different, and the marmite (to me anyway) is one taste that I could not get used to, and to all of those who love this spread, I do apologise, taste is something that is influenced by the foods we all grew up with. 😀😀


They are totally different. I have both and which I chose is pretty much down to which takes my fancy at the time. A bit like dark or milk chocolate.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. DH fancy;s going to scarborough for fish and chips. We shall see how I feel when I wake up properley. Its quite dull but not raining.


I fancy going to Scarborough for fish and chips as well. Oh well.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Can't wait to see your beautiful cushions! I would defo come to Scarborough with you, is it too far for a day trip?! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


It is for me, but it would be wonderful.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I feel bluer today than yesterday. Even with the sun shining outside.


Aww, big hugs to take the blues away!Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Yesterday was a good day. I persuaded the High Sheriff to join our Society, and yesterday I received her membership form with a £500 cheque, gift aided, so it is worth £627 to us. 
Today is not so good. DH woke me as he wanted me to go to the Airport with him. As I was up earlier than usual I tried phoning for a doctor's appointment. Of course there are none available in the next fortnight, so I was asked to try again tomorrow at 8 am. Fat chance! I explained that my main problem is that I cannot get to sleep at night, and cannot wake in the morning. I must have sounded distressed as she said she would get a doctor to contact me sometime today. I'm still waiting, so missed the airport. 
We have finally been told that there will be no airshow this year.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Aww, big hugs to take the blues away!Xxxx


Thanks, I shouldn't need them, but I do. I had lunch with my Army ladies yesterday, so had lots of hugs, but today I feel down - must be being woken up!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> They are totally different. I have both and which I chose is pretty much down to which takes my fancy at the time. A bit like dark or milk chocolate.


A couple of winters ago, Jill and I had been doing a guided London Walk around Marylebone and were freezing so we found a pub and they boasted 40 flavours of vodka, including Marmite. The bar tender let me try a little- it was vile!!!
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday was a good day. I persuaded the High Sheriff to join our Society, and yesterday I received her membership form with a £500 cheque, gift aided, so it is worth £627 to us.
> Today is not so good. DH woke me as he wanted me to go to the Airport with him. As I was up earlier than usual I tried phoning for a doctor's appointment. Of course there are none available in the next fortnight, so I was asked to try again tomorrow at 8 am. Fat chance! I explained that my main problem is that I cannot get to sleep at night, and cannot wake in the morning. I must have sounded distressed as she said she would get a doctor to contact me sometime today. I'm still waiting, so missed the airport.
> We have finally been told that there will be no airshow this year.


I'm not surprised at that, it would have been a bit insensitive. 
Hope the doc can help you to sleep, I take an occasional Amitriptyline, which is actually an anti-depressant, if I have had a few bad sleep nights. The only thing is, I have to remember to take them about 9.00pm or I am groggy all the next morning!!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Whats happening on monday? Have I missed something?


We have court Monday this is the final one and I hope it doesn't get canceled as we woke this morning to almost 2 inches of snow and still snowing!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I think I must have missed it too, is it something to do with little Michael, Lisa?x


Yes!!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Banana bread cookie sounds good.


They were good and easy I actually had all of the ingredients to make them!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I'm not surprised at that, it would have been a bit insensitive.
> Hope the doc can help you to sleep, I take an occasional Amitriptyline, which is actually an anti-depressant, if I have had a few bad sleep nights. The only thing is, I have to remember to take them about 9.00pm or I am groggy all the next morning!!


That's the way I am and if I go ahead and take them I can't drag myself out of bed before 11:00 a.m. :shock:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> We have court Monday this is the final one and I hope it doesn't get canceled as we woke this morning to almost 2 inches of snow and still snowing!


Oh, Lisa, I have so many things crossed for you, I can't see or walk straight! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh, Lisa, I have so many things crossed for you, I can't see or walk straight! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxx


Praying very hard that everything turns out for you and the little one.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh, Lisa, I have so many things crossed for you, I can't see or walk straight! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxx


Oh June!! Thank you so much I had to read this twice and it finally dawned on me why you couldn't see or walk straight and I had to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:

I still have my sense of humor so maybe I am not to far gone....


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Oh June!! Thank you so much I had to read this twice and it finally dawned on me why you couldn't see or walk straight and I had to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I still have my sense of humor so maybe I am not to far gone....


If I made you smile sweetie, then my work here is done! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Weve just come home from Scarborough. We hsad fish and chips but I thought they were a little bit greasy. The usual place we go to (Winking Willys )! was getting painted ready for the season. Then we had a walk in the town centre and had a coffee, one of us had a cream cake and it wasnt me!. Ive enjoyed the day.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Can't wait to see your beautiful cushions! I would defo come to Scarborough with you, is it too far for a day trip?! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


I wish you could have come also...I thought of you and purple as we walked near the Grand Hotel. The bay was like a mill pond. So calm. Never got a look in the wool shop, but went upstairs in that cafe which sells allsorts..Can you remember?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Well done Fluffy and Princess. She is just testing our range as we are going to learn some harmonies as at the moment we all sing in unison. xx


 :roll: :roll: bet thats a novelty :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Oh June!! Thank you so much I had to read this twice and it finally dawned on me why you couldn't see or walk straight and I had to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I still have my sense of humor so maybe I am not to far gone....


Ive got everything crossed too.....


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am ET and -8'c (18'F). Warming up.
> Knit Night was wonderful last night. As usual the conversation was going strong just when it was time to go home. I got my yarn and finished off the last 10 rows of the pattern. Just have to do the ribbing and it will be done. And I have enough to try fingerless mitts in the same pattern,.


Well done, Nitzi!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I even got the same dye lot. :thumbup:


And that's a bonus!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> to you Lisa. Crossing my fingers too.


Me, too, Lisa!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks, I shouldn't need them, but I do. I had lunch with my Army ladies yesterday, so had lots of hugs, but today I feel down - must be being woken up!


Many hugs coming your way from me, too, Saxy!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying very hard that everything turns out for you and the little one.


Me, too, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Weve just come home from Scarborough. We hsad fish and chips but I thought they were a little bit greasy. The usual place we go to (Winking Willys )! was getting painted ready for the season. Then we had a walk in the town centre and had a coffee, one of us had a cream cake and it wasnt me!. Ive enjoyed the day.


Sounds like a wonderful day. Mine is just getting started and not sure what's on the schedule today. Maybe nothing but knitting or a little housework and then knitting.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I wish you could have come also...I thought of you and purple as we walked near the Grand Hotel. The bay was like a mill pond. So calm. Never got a look in the wool shop, but went upstairs in that cafe which sells allsorts..Can you remember?


Yes, I remember, love Scarborough, happy memories!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Well I have spent most of the day sewing again, I had orders for 12 of my personalised knitting bags, two down, ten to follow!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well I have spent most of the day sewing again, I had orders for 12 of my personalised knitting bags, two down, ten to follow!!!


That's awesome you received so many orders and good progress you're making, too!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Well I have spent most of the day sewing again, I had orders for 12 of my personalised knitting bags, two down, ten to follow!!!


That is awesome, glad you found a spot to sell them, I love mine!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm not surprised at that, it would have been a bit insensitive.
> Hope the doc can help you to sleep, I take an occasional Amitriptyline, which is actually an anti-depressant, if I have had a few bad sleep nights. The only thing is, I have to remember to take them about 9.00pm or I am groggy all the next morning!!


I have been given some tablets which I also have to take 3 hours before I want to sleep. If I sleep well tonight I don't take one tomorrow; if I don't sleep well tonight I try again tomorrow, and can take 2 if necessary. Sounds a bit hit and miss. Doc is hoping it will 'kickstart' a better sleeping pattern and let me sleep all night and wake at a normal time.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> We have court Monday this is the final one and I hope it doesn't get canceled as we woke this morning to almost 2 inches of snow and still snowing!


Binky I wish you all the justice in the world. I don't say luck because luck shouldn't come into it. You MUST win this battle.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh, Lisa, I have so many things crossed for you, I can't see or walk straight! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxx


I can't walk straight anyway!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Weve just come home from Scarborough. We hsad fish and chips but I thought they were a little bit greasy. The usual place we go to (Winking Willys )! was getting painted ready for the season. Then we had a walk in the town centre and had a coffee, one of us had a cream cake and it wasnt me!. Ive enjoyed the day.


Why didn't you have a cream cake?


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Many hugs coming your way from me, too, Saxy!  xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Received with gratitude!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well I have spent most of the day sewing again, I had orders for 12 of my personalised knitting bags, two down, ten to follow!!!


I hope you are making lots of money.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have been given some tablets which I also have to take 3 hours before I want to sleep. If I sleep well tonight I don't take one tomorrow; if I don't sleep well tonight I try again tomorrow, and can take 2 if necessary. Sounds a bit hit and miss. Doc is hoping it will 'kickstart' a better sleeping pattern and let me sleep all night and wake at a normal time.


Good luck with that, and I mean that sincerely!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I hope you are making lots of money.


Well, a bit!!


----------



## lifeline

Hello Saxy sorry you are feeling down, I can empathise


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, and I mean that sincerely!! xxx


Thanks friend. I'm not holding my breath. They always make everything sound so easy.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Well, a bit!!


That's good, every little helps :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Hello Saxy sorry you are feeling down, I can empathise


It's January.


----------



## lifeline

Lisa, thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> It's January.


Well......that says it all xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Oh June!! Thank you so much I had to read this twice and it finally dawned on me why you couldn't see or walk straight and I had to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I still have my sense of humor so maybe I am not to far gone....


Will be thinking of you on Monday and sending lots of positive vibes xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> :roll: :roll: bet thats a novelty :roll: :roll: :roll:


Haahaa, yes I remember xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well I have spent most of the day sewing again, I had orders for 12 of my personalised knitting bags, two down, ten to follow!!!


Well done on the orders xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hope you get on ok with your tablets Saxy. You will feel better if you can get back into a sleep routine. I do take a very small dose of sleeping tablet and it makes such a differenc . X


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good luck with that, and I mean that sincerely!! xxx


I hope so, too, Saxy!  xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. Mine is just getting started and not sure what's on the schedule today. Maybe nothing but knitting or a little housework and then knitting.


What's housework?????? :lol: At the moment we have a cleaner.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday was a good day. I persuaded the High Sheriff to join our Society, and yesterday I received her membership form with a £500 cheque, gift aided, so it is worth £627 to us.
> Today is not so good. DH woke me as he wanted me to go to the Airport with him. As I was up earlier than usual I tried phoning for a doctor's appointment. Of course there are none available in the next fortnight, so I was asked to try again tomorrow at 8 am. Fat chance! I explained that my main problem is that I cannot get to sleep at night, and cannot wake in the morning. I must have sounded distressed as she said she would get a doctor to contact me sometime today. I'm still waiting, so missed the airport.
> We have finally been told that there will be no airshow this year.


Can't you arrange for a Dr to call you? We have a very busy practice but for an hour a day we can ring & eventually the Dr rings back. If they think we need to see someone we usually get an apt for that evening. I hope you feel much better soon. 
Good news about the donation, that will help the kitty! Do you this they will have the air show next year?


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> We have court Monday this is the final one and I hope it doesn't get canceled as we woke this morning to almost 2 inches of snow and still snowing!


I shall be thinking of you & hoping the snow disappears, they don't need anymore excuses.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Well I have spent most of the day sewing again, I had orders for 12 of my personalised knitting bags, two down, ten to follow!!!


Well done on the orders, you will have to take pictures of your goods.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Many hugs coming your way from me, too, Saxy!  xxxooo


From me too Saxy, soon be the summer!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> What's housework?????? :lol: At the moment we have a cleaner.


That would be lovely!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> From me too Saxy, soon be the summer!


And we can all come to Worthing for a paddle xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> And we can all come to Worthing for a paddle xx


Yeh, happy memories, we shall have to do it again this year. I'll leave the wheel chair at home .!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, I'm up early for a change! Going to my 'job' today, I expect it will be busy as its cold. We always notice the amount of people who need coffee when it's cold, great for our charity. Got knitting this afternoon, hope it's ok, I used to love going but it's not very friendly now, I shall have to liven them up, probably get thrown out!


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls.Ive slept in later than normal. So has DH. I'll just drink my fruit juice and catch up. We are on school pick up tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning, not so cold today and no frost overnight.

Had a brilliant singing session lat night. We all had our voices and ranges tested. Apparently I have a very good range. We are learning a new piece, we all struggled to start but by the end of the session were making a reasonable sound.

Must go and do some shopping and Mr P wants to get on with decorating the guest room so it is all ready for Nitzi's visit.

Hope you are all having a good day. Love you lots. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am ET and -7'C (19'F). I've got the sniffles. I'm not surprised. Everyone has been trapped inside with the cold temperatures. 
I've started binding off my cowl. I couldn't finish as my eyelids were starting to droop. I'll have it done tomorrow. Except blocking. Nothing in this house gets blocked because of the cats. But we were talking at Knit Night about suspending blocking items from the ceiling and I might try that in the basement. My luck, one of the cats would try to jump on it hanging from the ceiling


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, not so cold today and no frost overnight.
> 
> Had a brilliant singing session lat night. We all had our voices and ranges tested. Apparently I have a very good range. We are learning a new piece, we all struggled to start but by the end of the session were making a reasonable sound.
> 
> Must go and do some shopping and Mr P wants to get on with decorating the guest room so it is all ready for Nitzi's visit.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day. Love you lots. xxx


I'm not surprised that you have a good range. You have a lovely voice.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I'm up early for a change! Going to my 'job' today, I expect it will be busy as its cold. We always notice the amount of people who need coffee when it's cold, great for our charity. Got knitting this afternoon, hope it's ok, I used to love going but it's not very friendly now, I shall have to liven them up, probably get thrown out!


The Canadian prairies drink the most Timmy's coffee. They say it's because they are so cold there.
I'm sorry that it is not so friendly anymore. People seem to be in such a rush.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you get on ok with your tablets Saxy. You will feel better if you can get back into a sleep routine. I do take a very small dose of sleeping tablet and it makes such a differenc . X


I take a cat. As soon as one of them climbs on me and starts purring, I fall asleep.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not surprised that you have a good range. You have a lovely voice.


Thankyou Nitzi xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It's January.


Can you get UV lights over there. They are popular here for people with the midwinter blahs.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I take a cat. As soon as one of them climbs on me and starts purring, I fall asleep.


Perhaps I can persuade Mr P to let me try that xx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I can't walk straight anyway!


So long as you get from point A to point B, does it matter how you got there?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps I can persuade Mr P to let me try that xx


I'll go looking for kitties with you. I think it makes a shelter kitty's day to go and pet them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well I have spent most of the day sewing again, I had orders for 12 of my personalised knitting bags, two down, ten to follow!!!


Congratulations on your sales. So long as you enjoy the process and it doesn't become a chore.


----------



## nitz8catz

My sniffling is getting worse. argg
I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> My sniffling is getting worse. argg
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a good day.


Take lots of Vit C, lemon and honey washed down with a liberal dose of wine. Take care xxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I don't know is she would be willing to have a test she doesn't think there is a problem.


I think that when my dad had mum tested, he told her that she was just going to have a thorough checkup, just as he was going to do, and mum accepted that, and they both attended the appointment, and mum was assessed for Alzheimer's at the same time, without knowing. Your mum might not be at that level yet and if that is the case, then that tactic won't work :?


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Will be thinking of you on Monday and sending lots of positive vibes xxxx


Thank you!! This is so hard because today is his 3rd birthday!!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Binky I wish you all the justice in the world. I don't say luck because luck shouldn't come into it. You MUST win this battle.


Yes it is and as of right now mom says she will be with us in court so that is one more plus on our side......if she goes...


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> I shall be thinking of you & hoping the snow disappears, they don't need anymore excuses.


Exactly, now they are saying that we are expecting up to 12 inches tomorrow. :shock: :roll: any other time I would be fine with it but just not this weekend.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> My sniffling is getting worse. argg
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a good day.


I hope you feel better soon!!! You have a great day!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Thank you!! This is so hard because today is his 3rd birthday!!


Sending you lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

I fell asleep yesterday at 1:00 in the afternoon and slept till 5:30 my tooth is causing my ear to hurt, as long as there is no snow tomorrow or even if there is and I can get out I am having a root canal done, but because I slept I didn't go back to bed till 5 a.m.

Hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you get on ok with your tablets Saxy. You will feel better if you can get back into a sleep routine. I do take a very small dose of sleeping tablet and it makes such a differenc . X


I took one last night at 9 pm, went to bed at midnight and fell into an immediate deep sleep. Got woken up by DH at 9 am and went back to sleep until nearly 11. But I am not feeling tired today as I have done for some time. I shall not take one tonight , as advised.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Can't you arrange for a Dr to call you? We have a very busy practice but for an hour a day we can ring & eventually the Dr rings back. If they think we need to see someone we usually get an apt for that evening. I hope you feel much better soon.
> Good news about the donation, that will help the kitty! Do you this they will have the air show next year?


The DR phoned and left a prescription at the chemists within the same building as the surgery. The donation is for the Symphony Society. I have too many hats still.
There will not be an Airshow this year. It was announced yesterday. There will likely be one next year.


----------



## SaxonLady

Not doing much today. Had a quick visit from Son and grandson, which was nice. Now to pay some bills.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Well done on the orders, you will have to take pictures of your goods.


This is the first two!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Yeh, happy memories, we shall have to do it again this year. I'll leave the wheel chair at home .!


Hehehe, yeh, I think we'll get you motorised next time!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am ET and -7'C (19'F). I've got the sniffles. I'm not surprised. Everyone has been trapped inside with the cold temperatures.
> I've started binding off my cowl. I couldn't finish as my eyelids were starting to droop. I'll have it done tomorrow. Except blocking. Nothing in this house gets blocked because of the cats. But we were talking at Knit Night about suspending blocking items from the ceiling and I might try that in the basement. My luck, one of the cats would try to jump on it hanging from the ceiling


....or learn to levitate!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not surprised that you have a good range. You have a lovely voice.


OMG, were we singing in Canada??!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I take a cat. As soon as one of them climbs on me and starts purring, I fall asleep.


 :lol:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps I can persuade Mr P to let me try that xx


See if you can get your doc to prescribe one instead of your pills!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on your sales. So long as you enjoy the process and it doesn't become a chore.


When my machine plays pretty, it's fine but that doesn't always happen, sadly!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Thank you!! This is so hard because today is his 3rd birthday!!


Awww, happy birthday to Michael and I really hope you will be celebrating the next one all together with him! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I took one last night at 9 pm, went to bed at midnight and fell into an immediate deep sleep. Got woken up by DH at 9 am and went back to sleep until nearly 11. But I am not feeling tired today as I have done for some time. I shall not take one tonight , as advised.


Sounds like you might be getting somewhere, I do hope so!! I slept until 8.30 this morning - without a pill!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> See if you can get your doc to prescribe one instead of your pills!! :lol:


 :wink:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Awww, happy birthday to Michael and I really hope you will be celebrating the next one all together with him! xxxxx


From me too xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> This is the first two!!


These are great!!


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am ET and -7'C (19'F). I've got the sniffles. I'm not surprised. Everyone has been trapped inside with the cold temperatures.
> I've started binding off my cowl. I couldn't finish as my eyelids were starting to droop. I'll have it done tomorrow. Except blocking. Nothing in this house gets blocked because of the cats. But we were talking at Knit Night about suspending blocking items from the ceiling and I might try that in the basement. My luck, one of the cats would try to jump on it hanging from the ceiling


That's quite a thought...cat swinging from the roof!


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> My sniffling is getting worse. argg
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a good day.


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Thank you!! This is so hard because today is his 3rd birthday!!


Let's hope that he can celebrate with you next week.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hehehe, yeh, I think we'll get you motorised next time!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Too right! Mind you there is a little less of me now.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> OMG, were we singing in Canada??!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


Was that the night ...............!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Was that the night ...............!!!!!!


Quite possibly.......!!! x :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps I can persuade Mr P to let me try that xx


Why not get him to purr :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not surprised that you have a good range. You have a lovely voice.


From me, too!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Exactly, now they are saying that we are expecting up to 12 inches tomorrow. :shock: :roll: any other time I would be fine with it but just not this weekend.


We're not getting any snow here in the lowlands, but our mountains are getting at least that much. We, here in the lowlands, are getting at least an inch or more of rain today. It's absolutely awful outside today!  Hope everyone is having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I took one last night at 9 pm, went to bed at midnight and fell into an immediate deep sleep. Got woken up by DH at 9 am and went back to sleep until nearly 11. But I am not feeling tired today as I have done for some time. I shall not take one tonight , as advised.


I sure hope this works for you, Saxy!!! At least you got a good night's sleep last night!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is the first two!!


Those are great! You do fabulous work!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Awww, happy birthday to Michael and I really hope you will be celebrating the next one all together with him! xxxxx


From me, too, Lisa!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Ok I made this ring today it's a little wonky on the right don't know what happened I do know that I won't be making many of these I just got a pack of 25 needles and broke 4 just trying to thread the darn things......


It is quite pretty, well done for finishing it, especially after breaking 4 needles! 😲😲 I would have given up, after the first 2 broke. 😯😦😟


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I think that is a big part of it and I don't think she is sleeping enough so that mixed with meds she can be a little out of sorts, I just talked to her and other than loosing her train of thought a couple of times she seemed much better.


I am glad that she seems to be improving, I hope it is a continuous improvement. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I see I had many replies. I'm sorry to go on so,much.


Polly the is no crime in writing long posts, just write until you feel you don't need (or want) to put anymore in the post. I love reading your posts, and everyone else's, because it helps me understand a bit more, what life is like in other countries. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It is lovely!!!! I've never seen a quilt done this way. Beautiful! Mine is very plain but pretty. I'm in a jam because the machine I'd like to use this week while she has the other is in a case but not the plug and floor pedal. Oops! I think I brought it here but haven't found it yet. Really haven't looked. It's snowing and I've been reading for the book club. I think I just would rather use the machine at the shop. I will pick it up Thursday. The fabric you are using is lovely. Looks expensive but worth it. I don't know how to post photos but maybe I can take a picture and mail it to you when it's done.it will be a while...I work slowly and hop,from one project to another. I had a slippery drive home but the hill was not slippery. The vet found a paw print plaster from my mini pincher who died but it was so snowy I couldn't pick it up. Maybe tomorrow. I also wanted to go to Joanne fabric for a size 2 circular needle but didn't want to risk it.


Do you have an iPad, or a tablet of some sort? If you do, you could take a photo of items that you would like to post, then perhaps your son could help you with the posting process. I might put the steps down for you, point by point, if that would help


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> And not much the patient can do about it. I must add I've had some excellent doctors. The one for my knee had a great sense of humor which put me at ease.
> I just watched a rerun of the miss universe pageant where Steve Harvey announced the wrong winner. Poor loser, poor Steve Harvey. At least she didn't clobber him.
> I picked up dinner and a slice of pie. Decided to get a second piece. The fellow at the register is so nice. He said it was on him. His family owns the business so its ok. I think when I finish son's afghan I will make him a scarf. He's
> always so nice.


You are so lovely. 😇😉


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I knid of do the alternating sd you fo but havent completed projects yet.
> For 42 years I had a book where every minute of the school day was pre-planned and I had an after work routine but it's all gone out the window since I retired and family died. Having to get my life in order but best I can do is take half an envelop, make 4 boxes and note 3 things I need to do that day and ong thing I would enjoy. Might help if I made a schedule but I don't think I could follow one. I'm kind of in a lay back attitude not depressed but not peppy. Knee pain just adds to my slow speed.


Just take things as they come! Everything will work out, eventually!😂😅😂😅


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I watched a clothing designer on tv "fit2stitch"program this week who was talking how to draw the eye where you want. Like a long necklace makes the eye go low where a short one draws the eye to the face. Things like that. but I do know cleavage works ...Also I worked with a handsome man who had red chest hair peaking at his shirt collar and my eyes always went there. I was embarrassed once when he noticed where my eyes went.


Never be embarrassed, own it! 😉😉😉😉
I don't have much of a cleavage, never did! If I dressed a particular way (which was my favourite way), a lot of people thought I was a boy, up until I was in my mid 30's. 😲😲😲


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I try to have a block of afternoon time for important things and evening for things I enjoy. But today and some days I just sit and knit or read and sleep and nothing important gets done. I signed up for,a sewing group in march and a class showing how to make psanky eggs in march. When it came time I thought I'd do important things it snowed and was so icy I came home. Tomorrow I will try again. It was Martin Luther King day so places were closed. I did phone a man who advertised he does small jobs maybe my broke cabinet or solar light but he hasn't called back yet.


To me, that would mean he is very busy, or he doesn't want the work at the moment, especially if he hasn't contacted you within 24 hours of your call. That is the time I give tradespeople, when I need something fixed, especially if it is something to do with electrical, or water pipes.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Here truck drivers are the most courteous, safe drivers on the road. My opinion.


Most of them are here also, but there are still some out there, who are idiots. When those ones are out and about, I would rather be somewhere else, than on the road!

Do you have the road trains (there are 2, or 3, trailers instead of one), in the U.S. as well


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good very cold morning from London! I have six knitting bags to go and make so I won't hang around, if you don't mind!! Lots of love to you all and stay warm - except for Judi and Barny who should stay just right!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like the knitting bags are a real hit, well done! I hope you sell many more. xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Don't worry about it polly, I do the same thing. I catch up and reply to everything, then I disappear during the work day. One day Security's evil server is going to crash, then I'll be on here all day.


We pray for that day to come, so you can have some fun also!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I bought a new coat during the Boxing Day sales. It has a metallic liner that is awesomely warm (HOT) I can't wear the liner if it is close to the freezing mark, my body heat would roast me. But I have additional liners that I can switch out.
> I hope you get to see blue sky soon. This time of year is dreary.


I have never heard of a coat like that, but I think it would be more surprising if I had seen, or heard of one of those coats, especially considering the climate here! 😮😮😮


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The yarn store in Peterborough has lots of it in my dye lot. It's Galway by Diamond Yarns (Canadian). I just need to get to the store because that's the only place that has it. I have about 10 rows to go.


That's good, I hate it, when I run out of the yarn that I am making something with, because the yarns that I haven't spun, or are factory made, are usually no longer available. 😐

I have had to re-allocate yarns to a different item, and then use a yarn that complements the original yarn, so that nothing would get wasted! I have some yarns that were mum's, so I will have some work to do, when it is time to work with those yarns! 😯😦


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Are you staying cool Judi?


I am staying wonderfully cool! We actually had some time that we could have the airconditioner(s) off, and it was really great to be able to have *ONLY* fresh air coming in to the house, and not being cooled by the airconditioner. When we need the airconditioner on for a lot of days, it begins to feel almost like we are in a sauna, but without the heat! 😕😕


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well thanks but the embroidery always takes at least an hour, that's after 20 minutes of dithering while I'm setting it all up, then I have to make the bag, about another 45 minutes!! However, the machine is chugging away now on the first design so I am having a teeny tiny break!! :lol:


But it is all worth it 💰💷, in the long run! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I used to go swimming in a netted off area of Sydney Harbour!! Invigorating, exciting and scary!!


I think k there might be a few other areas around the coast, that have the netted off areas to swim in, and different Councils are researching other ways to deter the sharks; but I think that any adults wanting to take their families to the beaches, need to take some initiative, and remember that we are an island, and there are actually predators in the ocean We do look like their favourite food, and when we swim the movements are similar to an injured animal and so, the sharks do some taste testing and some of them decide we don't taste too badly at all!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have had Vegimite and to me the taste is not so 'sharp' as Marmite and the texture is floury to me, so my apologies to the Vegimite lovers!!


That's ok, most vegemite eaters do not like marmite, so I think we are pretty even. 😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I quite agree they do taste different, I'm sorry but I prefer Marmite, probably because I had so much of that first!


You would have grown up on it, as I grew up on vegemite! Although my Great Aunt did try her hardest, to change our minds about that! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I started some knitting last night...well technically I started it twice because the first time I did k2p2 and the pattern is k1p1..oops


Oh well ....... you could have made your own pattern. 😊😊


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I've not heard of attacking fresh water crocs but have noticed over the last 10 years there have been a lot more shark attacks all around Australia and that the salties are spreading.


No, they are usually more timid I think, and that attack I mentioned, was the first one I have ever heard of!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> They are totally different. I have both and which I chose is pretty much down to which takes my fancy at the time. A bit like dark or milk chocolate.


I don't have milk chocolate either, unless I really want some chocolate, and milk is the only one available. 😆😆😆


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Yesterday was a good day. I persuaded the High Sheriff to join our Society, and yesterday I received her membership form with a £500 cheque, gift aided, so it is worth £627 to us.
> Today is not so good. DH woke me as he wanted me to go to the Airport with him. As I was up earlier than usual I tried phoning for a doctor's appointment. Of course there are none available in the next fortnight, so I was asked to try again tomorrow at 8 am. Fat chance! I explained that my main problem is that I cannot get to sleep at night, and cannot wake in the morning. I must have sounded distressed as she said she would get a doctor to contact me sometime today. I'm still waiting, so missed the airport.
> We have finally been told that there will be no airshow this year.


I hope you got to see the doctor, on that day, or you get to see him/her very soon, and that you can get some help. (((((()))))) xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> A couple of winters ago, Jill and I had been doing a guided London Walk around Marylebone and were freezing so we found a pub and they boasted 40 flavours of vodka, including Marmite. The bar tender let me try a little- it was vile!!!
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


I can imagine it would be. Different food companies try different com I nations with vegemite too, but most of them don't take.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh, Lisa, I have so many things crossed for you, I can't see or walk straight! Lots of love to you all! xxxxxx


I will do a "ditto" here Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well I have spent most of the day sewing again, I had orders for 12 of my personalised knitting bags, two down, ten to follow!!!


Wow, I hope you have got a good price on them! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have been given some tablets which I also have to take 3 hours before I want to sleep. If I sleep well tonight I don't take one tomorrow; if I don't sleep well tonight I try again tomorrow, and can take 2 if necessary. Sounds a bit hit and miss. Doc is hoping it will 'kickstart' a better sleeping pattern and let me sleep all night and wake at a normal time.


Saxy, restarting a good sleep pattern, especially in older adults, has always been hit and miss; because unfortunately medications do not work the same way for each different person. It would be so much better, if each of us could have a tailer-made medication, we would have no sleep problems.

I seriously hope that you get good results with this medication.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> What's housework?????? :lol: At the moment we have a cleaner.


But you are on holiday, so you shouldn't be doing housework! I would love to have a housekeper, but I don't know if I could cope with one - unless I got my house sorted out first!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is and as of right now mom says she will be with us in court so that is one more plus on our side......if she goes...


I really hope she is with you! Could be the break you need!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is the first two!!


Very nice! No wonder people are buying them. 👍👍👍👍


----------



## jollypolly

Hi, I was almost caught up but now I'm behind again.ive gotten the taxes and waterbill paid, gone to my knit group and met friends for dinner. My good news is I've gotten my full refund for the pet scarves $34 plus tax. Went to get yarn to finish my hat and saw the scarf kits were 50% off so I bought 2, different colors but ok. Now my bad bad bad news. My friend slipped on a hardwood floor spot her friend left wet and has broken her hip...the ball joint snapped...so had a hip replacement. The hospital she was taken to by ambulance does not have a good reputation to do such and all her friends fear she may have trouble. Hoping all will be well but I know I can't take anymore grief!!! My get-by tricks are being overuse
.Tomorrow the man I picked from the paper Is coming to fix the cabinet and put a senser light outside and I hope he has skills. sewing lady had to take her dad to a doctor appointment so I will wait til Saturday for her help. Found my machine pedal and plug. I'm sleepy and need to get up early so I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

A quick fly by this morning as it's sewing group. 

Did see Londys lovely bags, they are great

Will xatch up later. Have a great day xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We're not getting any snow here in the lowlands, but our mountains are getting at least that much. We, here in the lowlands, are getting at least an inch or more of rain today. It's absolutely awful outside today!  Hope everyone is having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Same here today Pam, cold, grey and wet, yuk! The only bright spot of the day is that I'm meeting our Chrissie for lunch later!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Those are great! You do fabulous work!  xxxooo


  Thank you!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Sounds like the knitting bags are a real hit, well done! I hope you sell many more. xxxxxx


Thanks Judi! x


----------



## LondonChris

See you soon, I just sent you my new mob no. See you soon.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> But it is all worth it 💰💷, in the long run! xxxx


Too true! This is going towards my spending money for my cruise. I have definitely over-stretched myself with upcoming trips this year!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Wow, I hope you have got a good price on them! xxxx


They are priced to sell!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its windy and raining. Last night I went crazy with toothache. DH went to ASDA at 11pm for painkillers. Today its just a dull ache. I'm at the dentists on Monday so, before she does anything she'll have to see to the achy one. To be honest Ive got 2. I only ever went to the dentist a year ago because a tooth had broken and my teeth have never been right since, Im sick of aching. 

We went to DS's yesterday . GS1 has bought himself a new laptop with the money he earned on hs Christmas job. GS2 is studying hard for exams, He's staying at school an extra hour at night and usually working through his lunch hour. 

I may give Dentists a ring.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Hi, I was almost caught up but now I'm behind again.ive gotten the taxes and waterbill paid, gone to my knit group and met friends for dinner. My good news is I've gotten my full refund for the pet scarves $34 plus tax. Went to get yarn to finish my hat and saw the scarf kits were 50% off so I bought 2, different colors but ok. Now my bad bad bad news. My friend slipped on a hardwood floor spot her friend left wet and has broken her hip...the ball joint snapped...so had a hip replacement. The hospital she was taken to by ambulance does not have a good reputation to do such and all her friends fear she may have trouble. Hoping all will be well but I know I can't take anymore grief!!! My get-by tricks are being overuse
> .Tomorrow the man I picked from the paper Is coming to fix the cabinet and put a senser light outside and I hope he has skills. sewing lady had to take her dad to a doctor appointment so I will wait til Saturday for her help. Found my machine pedal and plug. I'm sleepy and need to get up early so I'll be back tomorrow.


So sorry about your friend's hip, happens so easily as we get older, hope she makes a full recovery! I also hope that your odd job man turns out to be someone you can rely on to do all your little jobs, that would be a real bonus!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by this morning as it's sewing group.
> 
> Did see Londys lovely bags, they are great
> 
> Will xatch up later. Have a great day xxxxxx


Enjoy your sewing dear, if you feel your ears burning, that will be Chris and I talking about you!! Only good stuff to say!!! xxxxx :lol:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its windy and raining. Last night I went crazy with toothache. DH went to ASDA at 11pm for painkillers. Today its just a dull ache. I'm at the dentists on Monday so, before she does anything she'll have to see to the achy one. To be honest Ive got 2. I only ever went to the dentist a year ago because a tooth had broken and my teeth have never been right since, Im sick of aching.
> 
> We went to DS's yesterday . GS1 has bought himself a new laptop with the money he earned on hs Christmas job. GS2 is studying hard for exams, He's staying at school an extra hour at night and usually working through his lunch hour.
> 
> I may give Dentists a ring.


Oh, you poor love, so sorry for you sore mouth. I think ringing the dentist is a great idea! Sending you big, comforting hugs! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its windy and raining. Last night I went crazy with toothache. DH went to ASDA at 11pm for painkillers. Today its just a dull ache. I'm at the dentists on Monday so, before she does anything she'll have to see to the achy one. To be honest Ive got 2. I only ever went to the dentist a year ago because a tooth had broken and my teeth have never been right since, Im sick of aching.
> 
> We went to DS's yesterday . GS1 has bought himself a new laptop with the money he earned on hs Christmas job. GS2 is studying hard for exams, He's staying at school an extra hour at night and usually working through his lunch hour.
> 
> I may give Dentists a ring.


Ring the dentist, don't suffer over the weekend. I think toothache is one of the worse pains. Someone designed teeth wrong, they are trouble coming & certainly trouble when you get older. My gum is throbbing most of the time, I shall be glad when I have my op on it, but dreading it too. Sounds as those boys of yours are doing you proud, well done them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> But you are on holiday, so you shouldn't be doing housework! I would love to have a housekeper, but I don't know if I could cope with one - unless I got my house sorted out first!


Had a hard day Tuesday, cooked lunch for a change. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -13'C (9'F) There is a big storm coming up the eastern coast of North America, but it is not coming here. We are getting sun.
I am going to pick up my tickets after work today. I'm flying to England April 13th to April 23rd. I'm hoping to meet as many of the UK ladies as I can. I want to have tea with everyone.
And if I get to see a bunch of old buildings, that's a bonus.
I need to get a better camera.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a hard day Tuesday, cooked lunch for a change. :lol: :lol:


It's payday so I think I'm going to walk to the fish and chips shop and have a yummy lunch. Whitby has really good fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its windy and raining. Last night I went crazy with toothache. DH went to ASDA at 11pm for painkillers. Today its just a dull ache. I'm at the dentists on Monday so, before she does anything she'll have to see to the achy one. To be honest Ive got 2. I only ever went to the dentist a year ago because a tooth had broken and my teeth have never been right since, Im sick of aching.
> 
> We went to DS's yesterday . GS1 has bought himself a new laptop with the money he earned on hs Christmas job. GS2 is studying hard for exams, He's staying at school an extra hour at night and usually working through his lunch hour.
> 
> I may give Dentists a ring.


Definitely ring the Dentist. You shouldn't ache so much.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Same here today Pam, cold, grey and wet, yuk! The only bright spot of the day is that I'm meeting our Chrissie for lunch later!!!


Yay for meetups. Have a great time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Grocery stores are raising fresh produce prices here (because they can) Cauliflower is selling for $9 a head. I don't like cauliflower that much.
The only thing I'm really missing fresh is lettuce. $3 for iceburg lettuce.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Hi, I was almost caught up but now I'm behind again.ive gotten the taxes and waterbill paid, gone to my knit group and met friends for dinner. My good news is I've gotten my full refund for the pet scarves $34 plus tax. Went to get yarn to finish my hat and saw the scarf kits were 50% off so I bought 2, different colors but ok. Now my bad bad bad news. My friend slipped on a hardwood floor spot her friend left wet and has broken her hip...the ball joint snapped...so had a hip replacement. The hospital she was taken to by ambulance does not have a good reputation to do such and all her friends fear she may have trouble. Hoping all will be well but I know I can't take anymore grief!!! My get-by tricks are being overuse
> .Tomorrow the man I picked from the paper Is coming to fix the cabinet and put a senser light outside and I hope he has skills. sewing lady had to take her dad to a doctor appointment so I will wait til Saturday for her help. Found my machine pedal and plug. I'm sleepy and need to get up early so I'll be back tomorrow.


Sorry about your friend's hip. I hope your handy man works out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think k there might be a few other areas around the coast, that have the netted off areas to swim in, and different Councils are researching other ways to deter the sharks; but I think that any adults wanting to take their families to the beaches, need to take some initiative, and remember that we are an island, and there are actually predators in the ocean We do look like their favourite food, and when we swim the movements are similar to an injured animal and so, the sharks do some taste testing and some of them decide we don't taste too badly at all!


My sister and I went swimming with a sandbar shark by accident one time when we were in Florida near Daytona Beach. We thought it was a dolphin. Every time it came near we stood still. The fishermen on the shore never said anything.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am staying wonderfully cool! We actually had some time that we could have the airconditioner(s) off, and it was really great to be able to have *ONLY* fresh air coming in to the house, and not being cooled by the airconditioner. When we need the airconditioner on for a lot of days, it begins to feel almost like we are in a sauna, but without the heat! 😕😕


We have the opposite here. After months of heating the house, everything has dried out. I'm tired of static cling, and static shocks. I've boiled pots of water on the stove just to get the humidity up. This house doesn't "breathe" as well as our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That's good, I hate it, when I run out of the yarn that I am making something with, because the yarns that I haven't spun, or are factory made, are usually no longer available. 😐
> 
> I have had to re-allocate yarns to a different item, and then use a yarn that complements the original yarn, so that nothing would get wasted! I have some yarns that were mum's, so I will have some work to do, when it is time to work with those yarns! 😯😦


The cowl is all done. I need to get a picture when it is light out. I have enough of the ball left to try fingerless mitts too. My magic mitts are too cold now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have never heard of a coat like that, but I think it would be more surprising if I had seen, or heard of one of those coats, especially considering the climate here! 😮😮😮


http://www.columbia.com/technology-omniheatreflective/

It would be totally useless in heat. You need one with a built in airconditioner.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Most of them are here also, but there are still some out there, who are idiots. When those ones are out and about, I would rather be somewhere else, than on the road!
> 
> Do you have the road trains (there are 2, or 3, trailers instead of one), in the U.S. as well


The double longs are popular here. I haven't seen any longer but I haven't been out to the prairies. If there were road trains in this country, they would be there.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

I GIVE UP !!!!!!!!! This coffee machine is STUPID...DH has gone to the shops so I though I'd get the instructions out and have a try to make some cappucino. What a mess....Ive got milk and coffee dregs all over. Blow that!!!! He csn see if he can make it when he comes in. Its stupid....


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a hard day Tuesday, cooked lunch for a change. :lol: :lol:


My heart is bleeding for you :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a hard day Tuesday, cooked lunch for a change. :lol: :lol:


OOOh poor you. I suggest you have a lie down all afternoon xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -13'C (9'F) There is a big storm coming up the eastern coast of North America, but it is not coming here. We are getting sun.
> I am going to pick up my tickets after work today. I'm flying to England April 13th to April 23rd. I'm hoping to meet as many of the UK ladies as I can. I want to have tea with everyone.
> And if I get to see a bunch of old buildings, that's a bonus.
> I need to get a better camera.


Will pm you with some ideas. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Same here today Pam, cold, grey and wet, yuk! The only bright spot of the day is that I'm meeting our Chrissie for lunch later!!!


Good morning! It's the same here again today -- we had more than 2 inches of rain in our area yesterday! Today it's supposed to be rainy in the morning and then clear up a bit (and hopefully dry up for at least a day or two). Enjoy your lunch with Chrissie!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So sorry about your friend's hip, happens so easily as we get older, hope she makes a full recovery! I also hope that your odd job man turns out to be someone you can rely on to do all your little jobs, that would be a real bonus!!! xxxx


From me, too, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a hard day Tuesday, cooked lunch for a change. :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -13'C (9'F) There is a big storm coming up the eastern coast of North America, but it is not coming here. We are getting sun.
> I am going to pick up my tickets after work today. I'm flying to England April 13th to April 23rd. I'm hoping to meet as many of the UK ladies as I can. I want to have tea with everyone.
> And if I get to see a bunch of old buildings, that's a bonus.
> I need to get a better camera.


You are going to have such a fabulous time!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Grocery stores are raising fresh produce prices here (because they can) Cauliflower is selling for $9 a head. I don't like cauliflower that much.
> The only thing I'm really missing fresh is lettuce. $3 for iceburg lettuce.


That is so ridiculous (and very greedy) when they do that!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The cowl is all done. I need to get a picture when it is light out. I have enough of the ball left to try fingerless mitts too. My magic mitts are too cold now.


Well done. Looking forward to the photo of it.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The double longs are popular here. I haven't seen any longer but I haven't been out to the prairies. If there were road trains in this country, they would be there.


Here in Washington they can only do double longs, but in Oregon they are allowed triple long trailers.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a hard day Tuesday, cooked lunch for a change. :lol: :lol:


Oh no! Hope you spent the rest of the week recuperating?!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -13'C (9'F) There is a big storm coming up the eastern coast of North America, but it is not coming here. We are getting sun.
> I am going to pick up my tickets after work today. I'm flying to England April 13th to April 23rd. I'm hoping to meet as many of the UK ladies as I can. I want to have tea with everyone.
> And if I get to see a bunch of old buildings, that's a bonus.
> I need to get a better camera.


YAY!!! Putting out the multi-national flags in readiness!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's payday so I think I'm going to walk to the fish and chips shop and have a yummy lunch. Whitby has really good fish and chips.


Payday for me too. No fish and chips for me but I did buy some USA$$$ for my trip in March!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Payday for me too. No fish and chips for me but I did buy some USA$$$ for my trip in March!!


Hope you enjoyed your lunch. I just had some homemade soup as Mr P wants a Chinese take away this evening. xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Grocery stores are raising fresh produce prices here (because they can) Cauliflower is selling for $9 a head. I don't like cauliflower that much.
> The only thing I'm really missing fresh is lettuce. $3 for iceburg lettuce.


Wow, that's nearly £4.50!!! Save your cents and buy one when you get here, they are only £1!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Payday for me too. No fish and chips for me but I did buy some USA$$$ for my trip in March!!


And given the exchange rate to US$$$, you probably had to take out a second mortgage!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Same here today Pam, cold, grey and wet, yuk! The only bright spot of the day is that I'm meeting our Chrissie for lunch later!!!


that would cheer me up too. Enjoy.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's nearly £4.50!!! Save your cents and buy one when you get here, they are only £1!!!


Only 49p at ASDA


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I GIVE UP !!!!!!!!! This coffee machine is STUPID...DH has gone to the shops so I though I'd get the instructions out and have a try to make some cappucino. What a mess....Ive got milk and coffee dregs all over. Blow that!!!! He csn see if he can make it when he comes in. Its stupid....


He'll just have to make sure you have a coffee before he ever goes out!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Will pm you with some ideas. xxxx


just make sure I'm included!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> And given the exchange rate to US$$$, you probably had to take out a second mortgage!


Well, my 'bag money' helped out a bit and the credit card can do the rest! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Only 49p at ASDA


I'm obviously shopping in the wrong shop!!!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> just make sure I'm included!!!


me too if its possible, but dont go doing to much by organising everything. It can be a headache. I'm going in the bath now....while my toothache is sleeping.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> just make sure I'm included!!!


No show without Punch!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> No show without Punch!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxx


If only Judy could be there as well!


----------



## London Girl

Had a lovely lunch and catch up with Chris and then we went and bought some knickers. Well, we were in Marks and Spencer!! Nice to you dear!! Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, my 'bag money' helped out a bit and the credit card can do the rest! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a hard day Tuesday, cooked lunch for a change. :lol: :lol:


I'm so sorry, you must be longing to get home to the dusters !!!😔🇬🇧🇬🇧


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -13'C (9'F) There is a big storm coming up the eastern coast of North America, but it is not coming here. We are getting sun.
> I am going to pick up my tickets after work today. I'm flying to England April 13th to April 23rd. I'm hoping to meet as many of the UK ladies as I can. I want to have tea with everyone.
> And if I get to see a bunch of old buildings, that's a bonus.
> I need to get a better camera.


Hope we can share a pot of tea when you are over!?


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> just make sure I'm included!!!


....and me!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch and catch up with Chris and then we went and bought some knickers. Well, we were in Marks and Spencer!! Nice to you dear!! Xxx


Good to see you too. Enjoyed my lunch & chat not to mention our fantastic shopping experience in M&S. (Hope your knickers fit, I'm pleased with mine!)


----------



## pearlone

Oh I am so jealous Nitzi that you are going to the UK. Not really dear, just wish I could go with you. This summer with all that happened interferred with my plans to go see everyone this past summer. Know you will have a lovely time. I have my DH cold and am on an antibiotic, so have been mia this past week. Love to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Oh I am so jealous Nitzi that you are going to the UK. Not really dear, just wish I could go with you. This summer with all that happened interferred with my plans to go see everyone this past summer. Know you will have a lovely time. I have my DH cold and am on an antibiotic, so have been mia this past week. Love to all. Purly


You'll get here love, when you are tip top again and we will spoil you rotten, just as we will spoil Nitzi!! xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You'll get here love, when you are tip top again and we will spoil you rotten, just as we will spoil Nitzi!! xxxxxx


And just as you did me!!! And very much appreciated by both Mr. Ric and me!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

pearlone said:


> Oh I am so jealous Nitzi that you are going to the UK. Not really dear, just wish I could go with you. This summer with all that happened interferred with my plans to go see everyone this past summer. Know you will have a lovely time. I have my DH cold and am on an antibiotic, so have been mia this past week. Love to all. Purly


You'll get there, Purly! Sorry you've gotten DH's cold. I hope you're well on the mend from that now.  xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Grocery stores are raising fresh produce prices here (because they can) Cauliflower is selling for $9 a head. I don't like cauliflower that much.
> The only thing I'm really missing fresh is lettuce. $3 for iceburg lettuce.


Wow those prices make my eyes water :shock:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I GIVE UP !!!!!!!!! This coffee machine is STUPID...DH has gone to the shops so I though I'd get the instructions out and have a try to make some cappucino. What a mess....Ive got milk and coffee dregs all over. Blow that!!!! He csn see if he can make it when he comes in. Its stupid....


Just leave him to play with his toy...


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I'm obviously shopping in the wrong shop!!!


Well under a £ in Lidl too :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch and catch up with Chris and then we went and bought some knickers. Well, we were in Marks and Spencer!! Nice to you dear!! Xxx


Well what else would you buy in M&S :lol:

Glad you had a good get together :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I'm so sorry, you must be longing to get home to the dusters !!!😔🇬🇧🇬🇧


Hehehe, glad you are having a good time Barney


----------



## lifeline

pearlone said:


> Oh I am so jealous Nitzi that you are going to the UK. Not really dear, just wish I could go with you. This summer with all that happened interferred with my plans to go see everyone this past summer. Know you will have a lovely time. I have my DH cold and am on an antibiotic, so have been mia this past week. Love to all. Purly


Hope you shake that cold off soon and keep on getting better


----------



## lifeline

Ok I will stop chatting to my self and go off to the shops


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> My heart is bleeding for you :thumbup:


I thought I could hear something dripping. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> OOOh poor you. I suggest you have a lie down all afternoon xxxxx


I did. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning! It's the same here again today -- we had more than 2 inches of rain in our area yesterday! Today it's supposed to be rainy in the morning and then clear up a bit (and hopefully dry up for at least a day or two). Enjoy your lunch with Chrissie!  xxxooo


I see the East side is expecting a big storm soon. Are you in line for it? Sounds as though you will have to get your snow shovels out. :thumbdown:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you enjoyed your lunch. I just had some homemade soup as Mr P wants a Chinese take away this evening. xxx


Ooh I could just eat one of those, come to think of it anything without fries.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch and catch up with Chris and then we went and bought some knickers. Well, we were in Marks and Spencer!! Nice to you dear!! Xxx


What else would one buy in M&S?


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I'm so sorry, you must be longing to get home to the dusters !!!😔🇬🇧🇬🇧


Yes I'm really missing my dusters and my hoover and am bereft without my Iron (NOT) :lol:


----------



## binkbrice

It is a really sad day there was a 14 year old boy killed behind our house the other day by a 16 year old because they were fighting...so sad


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I'm really missing my dusters and my hoover and am bereft without my Iron (NOT) :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> It is a really sad day there was a 14 year old boy killed behind our house the other day by a 16 year old because they were fighting...so sad


That is sad...


----------



## binkbrice

Oh I went out this morning to go to the store left at 8:00a.m. and it had just started snowing, well it got pretty bad by the time I came out of the store and I was sliding....luckily I have traction control on my car and it would kick in and help stop the slide..had my root canal done and was ready to take 2 hrs. to get home but we got in the car and in that time the snow had melted off the roads and I didn't have any trouble getting home but we got almost 3 inches so far on top of what we still had from the other day and it is still snowing.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Well what else would you buy in M&S :lol:
> 
> Glad you had a good get together :thumbup:


We know how to live it up! Lots of tea & new knickers, it's the most fun I've had in ages!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It is quite pretty, well done for finishing it, especially after breaking 4 needles! 😲😲 I would have given up, after the first 2 broke. 😯😦😟


I almost did quit but then I said naaa then I would have broke them for no reason....I know why they send you 25 know!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I am glad that she seems to be improving, I hope it is a continuous improvement. xxxx


She seems to be doing alot better she wasn't checking her blood sugar every day and I told dad that could be why to if it is getting to low or high and it is getting a little high I think he is getting better about checking it and Linky might have had a talk with him about how important it is to check it everyday!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Most of them are here also, but there are still some out there, who are idiots. When those ones are out and about, I would rather be somewhere else, than on the road!
> 
> Do you have the road trains (there are 2, or 3, trailers instead of one), in the U.S. as well


Not as much they are really rare but then the regular ones are reallllly long....


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I see the East side is expecting a big storm soon. Are you in line for it? Sounds as though you will have to get your snow shovels out. :thumbdown:


Thank heavens, no, we're completely over on the other side of the country in the Northwest.  We've been getting more than our fair share of rain lately, but thankfully the snow is all staying in the mountains here!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I'm really missing my dusters and my hoover and am bereft without my Iron (NOT) :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It is a really sad day there was a 14 year old boy killed behind our house the other day by a 16 year old because they were fighting...so sad


Oh, Lisa, that is absolutely heart wrenching!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Oh I went out this morning to go to the store left at 8:00a.m. and it had just started snowing, well it got pretty bad by the time I came out of the store and I was sliding....luckily I have traction control on my car and it would kick in and help stop the slide..had my root canal done and was ready to take 2 hrs. to get home but we got in the car and in that time the snow had melted off the roads and I didn't have any trouble getting home but we got almost 3 inches so far on top of what we still had from the other day and it is still snowing.


Wow, you were very fortunate, Lisa, to have clear roads on the way home. Hope your mouth is feeling okay. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Thank heavens, no, we're completely over on the other side of the country in the Northwest.  We've been getting more than our fair share of rain lately, but thankfully the snow is all staying in the mountains here!


Sorry getting my geography mixed up. :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry getting my geography mixed up. :thumbdown:


No problem!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> She seems to be doing alot better she wasn't checking her blood sugar every day and I told dad that could be why to if it is getting to low or high and it is getting a little high I think he is getting better about checking it and Linky might have had a talk with him about how important it is to check it everyday!


Yes i did talk to him .. I had the nurses call the doctor while she was still in hospital and do bloodwork to look for a UTI or kidney infection . All of her tests were normal . 
Then dad tells us she has been waking up looking for us kids .. and thinking we all were still little and lived there . And she keeps thinking someone is watching her outside the windows or breaking in. I think the next step and i have already discussed it with everyone is to have her checked for sleep apnea , sleep deprivation can cause her to be confused and hallucinate also :/

But she on a better note is getting around very well , she is getting tired easy of course but she is getting up everyday several times a day 

It is still snowing ... i think we have about six inches right now and it is suppose to keep snowing till the a.m. 
Its pretty in a few places but jeez the roads are terrible on the side roads and back roads . slicker than snot on the main roads but not as many drifts .. those are getting pretty high too with the high winds we have with this storm .
I am almost finished with glove two for DS  , im trying to get it done quickly because it seems that if i dont i tend to have alot of unfinished projects that just pile up lol .

hope everyone getting the cold weather is staying nice and toasty and that MJ is staying nice and cool 

Love you all


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> What else would one buy in M&S?


Food?


----------



## linkan

OOh DH brought food  burger and fries with chilli  yum 

talk to you all again soon  
lots of love and hugs


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> It is a really sad day there was a 14 year old boy killed behind our house the other day by a 16 year old because they were fighting...so sad


That is so tragic.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Oh I went out this morning to go to the store left at 8:00a.m. and it had just started snowing, well it got pretty bad by the time I came out of the store and I was sliding....luckily I have traction control on my car and it would kick in and help stop the slide..had my root canal done and was ready to take 2 hrs. to get home but we got in the car and in that time the snow had melted off the roads and I didn't have any trouble getting home but we got almost 3 inches so far on top of what we still had from the other day and it is still snowing.


So glad you got home safely xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> OOh DH brought food  burger and fries with chilli  yum
> 
> talk to you all again soon
> lots of love and hugs


Love to yoo too Angela, stay safe and warm. Hope you Mum gets on ok, give your parents my love too. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

It's 8.30 pm and have just been for a stroll around the grounds. The moon is full and the stars are shining .................... and I'm still in my bathers. There's a lovely cool breeze and all is well with the world. Wow I sound quite poetic and I haven't had a drink yet.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Yes i did talk to him .. I had the nurses call the doctor while she was still in hospital and do bloodwork to look for a UTI or kidney infection . All of her tests were normal .
> Then dad tells us she has been waking up looking for us kids .. and thinking we all were still little and lived there . And she keeps thinking someone is watching her outside the windows or breaking in. I think the next step and i have already discussed it with everyone is to have her checked for sleep apnea , sleep deprivation can cause her to be confused and hallucinate also :/
> 
> But she on a better note is getting around very well , she is getting tired easy of course but she is getting up everyday several times a day
> 
> It is still snowing ... i think we have about six inches right now and it is suppose to keep snowing till the a.m.
> Its pretty in a few places but jeez the roads are terrible on the side roads and back roads . slicker than snot on the main roads but not as many drifts .. those are getting pretty high too with the high winds we have with this storm .
> I am almost finished with glove two for DS  , im trying to get it done quickly because it seems that if i dont i tend to have alot of unfinished projects that just pile up lol .
> 
> hope everyone getting the cold weather is staying nice and toasty and that MJ is staying nice and cool
> 
> Love you all


I hope for your sake they can find what is causing your Mum's problems. I don't like to worry you but it sounds so familiar all the problems she is having.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Food?


Yes of course food, we only get to M&S about once a year when we go up North we haven't got one near where we are now. Hereford or Cardiff would be the nearest.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -13'C (9'F) There is a big storm coming up the eastern coast of North America, but it is not coming here. We are getting sun.
> I am going to pick up my tickets after work today. I'm flying to England April 13th to April 23rd. I'm hoping to meet as many of the UK ladies as I can. I want to have tea with everyone.
> And if I get to see a bunch of old buildings, that's a bonus.
> I need to get a better camera.


That is a bonus I really want to do this with Linky!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Grocery stores are raising fresh produce prices here (because they can) Cauliflower is selling for $9 a head. I don't like cauliflower that much.
> The only thing I'm really missing fresh is lettuce. $3 for iceburg lettuce.


I don't like it enough to pay that either bet when they throw them all out for rotting they will wish they hadn't charged so much, I think in hind sight I paid almost $13 dollars for 6 apples today :shock:


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Thank heavens, no, we're completely over on the other side of the country in the Northwest.  We've been getting more than our fair share of rain lately, but thankfully the snow is all staying in the mountains here!


We are the ones getting this storm and it was pretty bad this morning but then it cleared up on the roads thank goodness!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Lisa, that is absolutely heart wrenching!


They haven't released his name yet but my mil(who lives next door to me) said it was her neighbor on the other side of her which means my daughter will be heart broke when she finds out!!!!


----------



## binkbrice

I am off to make some dinner before I get lynched by everyone. Tooth is not behaving itself but oh well time will tell.

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Hi, I was almost caught up but now I'm behind again.ive gotten the taxes and waterbill paid, gone to my knit group and met friends for dinner. My good news is I've gotten my full refund for the pet scarves $34 plus tax. Went to get yarn to finish my hat and saw the scarf kits were 50% off so I bought 2, different colors but ok. Now my bad bad bad news. My friend slipped on a hardwood floor spot her friend left wet and has broken her hip...the ball joint snapped...so had a hip replacement. The hospital she was taken to by ambulance does not have a good reputation to do such and all her friends fear she may have trouble. Hoping all will be well but I know I can't take anymore grief!!! My get-by tricks are being overuse
> .Tomorrow the man I picked from the paper Is coming to fix the cabinet and put a senser light outside and I hope he has skills. sewing lady had to take her dad to a doctor appointment so I will wait til Saturday for her help. Found my machine pedal and plug. I'm sleepy and need to get up early so I'll be back tomorrow.


Polly I hope the bad reputation of the hospital is proved wrong, in your friend's case, I hope she has an uneventful recovery.
Sleep well! xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Same here today Pam, cold, grey and wet, yuk! The only bright spot of the day is that I'm meeting our Chrissie for lunch later!!!


I hope you & Chris had a great time, I can't imagine that you wouldn't have! 😄😄😄😄


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Too true! This is going towards my spending money for my cruise. I have definitely over-stretched myself with upcoming trips this year!!


As long as you can have a great time, and you leave enough to live on, what does it matter? You are fortunate enough to live close enough to the rest of the world, to be able to visit those places fairly easily! 😉😉


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They are priced to sell!!!


👍👍👍


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its windy and raining. Last night I went crazy with toothache. DH went to ASDA at 11pm for painkillers. Today its just a dull ache. I'm at the dentists on Monday so, before she does anything she'll have to see to the achy one. To be honest Ive got 2. I only ever went to the dentist a year ago because a tooth had broken and my teeth have never been right since, Im sick of aching.
> 
> We went to DS's yesterday . GS1 has bought himself a new laptop with the money he earned on hs Christmas job. GS2 is studying hard for exams, He's staying at school an extra hour at night and usually working through his lunch hour.
> 
> I may give Dentists a ring.


Those two boys are very industrious, it will put them in good stead for uni, or their chosen career; and the rest of their life!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So sorry about your friend's hip, happens so easily as we get older, hope she makes a full recovery! I also hope that your odd job man turns out to be someone you can rely on to do all your little jobs, that would be a real bonus!!! xxxx


Having a regular odd job man would be great, especially if he does really good work!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Ring the dentist, don't suffer over the weekend. I think toothache is one of the worse pains. Someone designed teeth wrong, they are trouble coming & certainly trouble when you get older. My gum is throbbing most of the time, I shall be glad when I have my op on it, but dreading it too. Sounds as those boys of yours are doing you proud, well done them.


What sort of op do you need to have on your gum? I have some bone ledges, at the base of the inside of my lower jaw, that will have to be removed, if I ever need to have dentures. That is why I am trying my hardest to keep my teeth where they are. 😯😠


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Had a hard day Tuesday, cooked lunch for a change. :lol: :lol:


😂😅😂😅😂😅😂😅😂


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and -13'C (9'F) There is a big storm coming up the eastern coast of North America, but it is not coming here. We are getting sun.
> I am going to pick up my tickets after work today. I'm flying to England April 13th to April 23rd. I'm hoping to meet as many of the UK ladies as I can. I want to have tea with everyone.
> And if I get to see a bunch of old buildings, that's a bonus.
> I need to get a better camera.


And I expect to see photos of everyone! 😄😄😄


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's payday so I think I'm going to walk to the fish and chips shop and have a yummy lunch. Whitby has really good fish and chips.


We have 2 great fish and chip shops, and one has great pizza also; so we are doubly blessed. We also have great crabbing areas, in many places close to us. Luckily one of the sil's loves crabbing, and he always gives some of his catch to us. I really love crab, fresh from the sea!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My sister and I went swimming with a sandbar shark by accident one time when we were in Florida near Daytona Beach. We thought it was a dolphin. Every time it came near we stood still. The fishermen on the shore never said anything.


That wasn't very nice of the fishermen, they should have warned you, is a sandbar shark known to bite people? I am not familiar with them. I had a similar experience when I was 19, I was with my sister, and her husband, quite a way out into the sea, and we were diving of their yacht, trying to bring a handful of sand from the seabed. When I reached the surface, I saw a fin coming my way, and immediately thought 'SHARK', and I think if I had been timed during that swim, I would have made it into the Olympic squad! Luckily the fin belonged to a dolphin, and my sister & hubby, had to come back into shore to get me; then we decided that we might just make it a day, after that minor (?) fright.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have the opposite here. After months of heating the house, everything has dried out. I'm tired of static cling, and static shocks. I've boiled pots of water on the stove just to get the humidity up. This house doesn't "breathe" as well as our old house.


Our house breathes àll over the place, there are gaps everywhere, for the air to get in, so we don't have to worry about drying out.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> http://www.columbia.com/technology-omniheatreflective/
> 
> It would be totally useless in heat. You need one with a built in airconditioner.


Yep, it is called a singlet! 😆😆😆😆😆

They are some serious winter clothing. I think our winter clothes are too much to wear, but I do like keeping warm so I wear them. I think I would be inclined to stay inside, if I needed to wear your necessary winter clothing. 😞


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The double longs are popular here. I haven't seen any longer but I haven't been out to the prairies. If there were road trains in this country, they would be there.


We have them come through here, but they have to leave the 3rd trailer at a depot about 100km out of Adelaide, and another prime mover comes and picks up the extra trailers. The road trains are only àllowed in the less populated areas of the country; so it would probably be the same over there.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day.


I hope your day was good also.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I GIVE UP !!!!!!!!! This coffee machine is STUPID...DH has gone to the shops so I though I'd get the instructions out and have a try to make some cappucino. What a mess....Ive got milk and coffee dregs all over. Blow that!!!! He csn see if he can make it when he comes in. Its stupid....


It takes a while to learn how to use those machines. I think with some of them, a uni degree is needed!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> If only Judy could be there as well!


Oh, if only ....... our dollar has dropped even more, so it isn't looking good! We will probably do several small trips around Australia, and go to some places we haven't been!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Polly I hope the bad reputation of the hospital is proved wrong, in your friend's case, I hope she has an uneventful recovery.
> Sleep well! xxx


We are going to see her Sunday. We thought she might need a few days before wanting company. Her sister died last year and a few weeks ago her nephew found his wife dead...only in her late fiftys I think. She has had memory problems which seem worse lately. She told her doctor and her doctor reported her to get her driving license taken but she has a great driving record so they couldn't do it. Now I think she is afraid to get help for her memory problem. Now breaking her hip!! She is spunky so I'm hoping she will be ok physically and emotionally. 
I did sleep well but had to get up 8ish for the guy to fix my cabinet which he did. He also put in a senser light on my front wall but tonight it went on when I came in but never turned off. I need to find the small info sheet which I put in my pocket but it isn't there?? Also my handicap tag is missing. Had it in the car this morning. He put a screw in the knob in my tub but said it may only last a few months. And he assembled a 5 shelf wire stand which will help me unbox things from mom's house. I went to my meeting tonight and did some crochet on son's afghan. oh! I forgot my good news...i was unboxing while the guy worked and found about 20 books of patterns, some quilting most knit/crochet. Felt like Christmas in January. I'm too tired to read on so I'm going to bed. Tomorrow I go get my sewing machine at 10:00 and I'd like to sleep til noon.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It is a really sad day there was a 14 year old boy killed behind our house the other day by a 16 year old because they were fighting...so sad


That is very sad, things just get far too aggressive, when there is no need for it. If only they new how short life really is, and how unimportant whatever they were fighting over, would be in the bigger picture! 😢

In one of the other states here, a 24 yo young pregnant mum was killed 😢 by a joyriding 15 yo! The only happy things about this incident, are that her young child wasn't injured, and her unborn baby was saved by ceasarean section. The babe must have been at a viable age, so they did the delivery, now the dad has a new baby, a toddler, and no wife, to mother these ltitle ones. Fortunately, the children involved in the crash, have all been apprehended, and charged accordingly! Now I hope that the charges stick, and these young ones are made to face the cosequences of their behaviour, 😈😠


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> We have 2 great fish and chip shops, and one has great pizza also; so we are doubly blessed. We also have great crabbing areas, in many places close to us. Luckily one of the sil's loves crabbing, and he always gives some of his catch to us. I really love crab, fresh from the sea!


Mmmmm! Me too. Yum.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 8.30 pm and have just been for a stroll around the grounds. The moon is full and the stars are shining .................... and I'm still in my bathers. There's a lovely cool breeze and all is well with the world. Wow I sound quite poetic and I haven't had a drink yet.


You sound relaxed. Good!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Having a regular odd job man would be great, especially if he does really good work!


He was very nice and worked steady. I thought his price was fine. I posted below (above?) all he did. I'm a bit dopey. Tried to be helpful when he put the shelf together. He did it different than hub and I have done them in the past. Actually his way was much easier...of course its his line of work so he would know how.....The guy was very accepting of my not so helpful help. Wish I'd just watched as I had when he did the other work.i have a bad habit of trying to help when no help is necessary. Not trying to show I'm smart just trying to lend a hand. I'm giving his name to all my friends who, like me, need small jobs and can't find anyone to do them. Then they say there is an unemployment problem. I'm so grateful to have my trash/recycle bins back. Funny how a problem like that ruins a good day.i had to keep hiding waste items from the dog. Got pretty creative like putting cat food cans in the dishwasher, empty chinese take out boxes in the frig til I could go outside to the garbage can. It drove me nuts!! Well, Mooch is on my lap on my afghan and I'm fading fast so I will say good night.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That is very sad, things just get far too aggressive, when there is no need for it. If only they new how short life really is, and how unimportant whatever they were fighting over, would be in the bigger picture! 😢
> 
> In one of the other states here, a 24 yo young pregnant mum was killed 😢 by a joyriding 15 yo! The only happy things about this incident, are that her young child wasn't injured, and her unborn baby was saved by ceasarean section. The babe must have been at a viable age, so they did the delivery, now the dad has a new baby, a toddler, and no wife, to mother these ltitle ones. Fortunately, the children involved in the crash, have all been apprehended, and charged accordingly! Now I hope that the charges stick, and these young ones are made to face the cosequences of their behaviour, 😈😠


I heard a minister say that a young person who murdered said it was easy..., he had killed a lot on video games. movies and tv also are violent. Can't they make entertainment that is relaxing.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I see the East side is expecting a big storm soon. Are you in line for it? Sounds as though you will have to get your snow shovels out. :thumbdown:


We had a wonderful thunder and lightening storm, with lots of rain, the other night; I loved it and I don't think it started any fires this time. I am hoping we get some more rain in the coming days, because we have lots of cloud cover ........ but I don't like my chances of this happening. 😯😦😟


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, you were very fortunate, Lisa, to have clear roads on the way home. Hope your mouth is feeling okay. xxxooo


I will definitely second this statement, Lisa! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry getting my geography mixed up. :thumbdown:


Saw a bit about this storm, on our news this evening! I am so glad I don't live anywhere near the region's that is covering, but I do feel for those who live there!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yes i did talk to him .. I had the nurses call the doctor while she was still in hospital and do bloodwork to look for a UTI or kidney infection . All of her tests were normal .
> Then dad tells us she has been waking up looking for us kids .. and thinking we all were still little and lived there . And she keeps thinking someone is watching her outside the windows or breaking in. I think the next step and i have already discussed it with everyone is to have her checked for sleep apnea , sleep deprivation can cause her to be confused and hallucinate also :/
> 
> But she on a better note is getting around very well , she is getting tired easy of course but she is getting up everyday several times a day
> 
> It is still snowing ... i think we have about six inches right now and it is suppose to keep snowing till the a.m.
> Its pretty in a few places but jeez the roads are terrible on the side roads and back roads . slicker than snot on the main roads but not as many drifts .. those are getting pretty high too with the high winds we have with this storm .
> I am almost finished with glove two for DS  , im trying to get it done quickly because it seems that if i dont i tend to have alot of unfinished projects that just pile up lol .
> 
> hope everyone getting the cold weather is staying nice and toasty and that MJ is staying nice and cool
> 
> Love you all


Thanks CD, I am sssooo COOL, and am so happy I am not where that storm is. I hope everyone stays safe, and sensible, in their decisions regarding any type of travelling - leave it to another day, if at all possible!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 8.30 pm and have just been for a stroll around the grounds. The moon is full and the stars are shining .................... and I'm still in my bathers. There's a lovely cool breeze and all is well with the world. Wow I sound quite poetic and I haven't had a drink yet.


You had better hurry up and have one, just to get on an even keel again! 😊😊


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope for your sake they can find what is causing your Mum's problems. I don't like to worry you but it sounds so familiar all the problems she is having.


I agree Barny, it is very similar to what my mum was doing; but I hope that the cause of your mum's problems is something different! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> We are going to see her Sunday. We thought she might need a few days before wanting company. Her sister died last year and a few weeks ago her nephew found his wife dead...only in her late fiftys I think. She has had memory problems which seem worse lately. She told her doctor and her doctor reported her to get her driving license taken but she has a great driving record so they couldn't do it. Now I think she is afraid to get help for her memory problem. Now breaking her hip!! She is spunky so I'm hoping she will be ok physically and emotionally.
> I did sleep well but had to get up 8ish for the guy to fix my cabinet which he did. He also put in a senser light on my front wall but tonight it went on when I came in but never turned off. I need to find the small info sheet which I put in my pocket but it isn't there?? Also my handicap tag is missing. Had it in the car this morning. He put a screw in the knob in my tub but said it may only last a few months. And he assembled a 5 shelf wire stand which will help me unbox things from mom's house. I went to my meeting tonight and did some crochet on son's afghan. oh! I forgot my good news...i was unboxing while the guy worked and found about 20 books of patterns, some quilting most knit/crochet. Felt like Christmas in January. I'm too tired to read on so I'm going to bed. Tomorrow I go get my sewing machine at 10:00 and I'd like to sleep til noon.


What a bonus, finding those pattern books! Can we look forward to seeing some wonderful things being made, in your neck of the woods? They are not expected in the next few days though, maybe by next week! 😲😲 😂😂😂😂😂 Not really, just joking! Stay warm, and we'll!

Are you in the same region as the big storm in the Eastern side of your country? You don't need to say exactly where you are, only if you are in the path of the storm!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I heard a minister say that a young person who murdered said it was easy..., he had killed a lot on video games. movies and tv also are violent. Can't they make entertainment that is relaxing.


Now that would just be too sensible, but I do agree with you. I am unable to play video games, because I have problems with keeping up with all of the activities that are happening in the games. They just do my head in!!


----------



## Xiang

I have now totally caught up with everything, have commented on a few things ...... and missed Jolly when she was on line - sorry about that Jolly, but you need your sleep also. I hope you have a deep, relaxing sleep! xxxx

I might get on again later, depends how easily I get to sleep. I don't want to disturb DH once he gets to sleep, because he had a repeat hernia repair on Friday (yesterday) morning, and still has quite a bit of pain, and isn't moving too easily yet, so DD5 & I are doing everything at the moment; although he did cook our tea tonight!

I am now going to do some knitting. I have just begun the second little dress for the dynamic duo, but I still need to do some crochet around the neck, and shoulder straps, before the first dress is finished properly. So off I go, to be a little industrious!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I see the East side is expecting a big storm soon. Are you in line for it? Sounds as though you will have to get your snow shovels out. :thumbdown:


Fortunately, our Pam is way over on the West side in Washington. Nitzi is more likely to cop it as she is just North of Toronto! Geography lesson over!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. I have nothing planned today, so I may do the laundry. My tooth is behaving itself this morning. Hope to get it sorted on monday.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It is a really sad day there was a 14 year old boy killed behind our house the other day by a 16 year old because they were fighting...so sad


Oh dear, that is sad. Try not to dwell on it, although I know it will be hard. You have more important things to focus on!! Hugs & xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Oh I went out this morning to go to the store left at 8:00a.m. and it had just started snowing, well it got pretty bad by the time I came out of the store and I was sliding....luckily I have traction control on my car and it would kick in and help stop the slide..had my root canal done and was ready to take 2 hrs. to get home but we got in the car and in that time the snow had melted off the roads and I didn't have any trouble getting home but we got almost 3 inches so far on top of what we still had from the other day and it is still snowing.


Glad you got that tooth sorted, horrible but over now! Bad news about the snow, you need to get some grips on your shoes. I bought snow boots and grips two years ago, haven't got them out of the box yet!! Mind how you go!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> We know how to live it up!  Lots of tea & new knickers, it's the most fun I've had in ages!


You need to get out more! :lol: :lol: :lol: Please with my knick-knacks, wearing them now!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yes i did talk to him .. I had the nurses call the doctor while she was still in hospital and do bloodwork to look for a UTI or kidney infection . All of her tests were normal .
> Then dad tells us she has been waking up looking for us kids .. and thinking we all were still little and lived there . And she keeps thinking someone is watching her outside the windows or breaking in. I think the next step and i have already discussed it with everyone is to have her checked for sleep apnea , sleep deprivation can cause her to be confused and hallucinate also :/
> 
> But she on a better note is getting around very well , she is getting tired easy of course but she is getting up everyday several times a day
> 
> It is still snowing ... i think we have about six inches right now and it is suppose to keep snowing till the a.m.
> Its pretty in a few places but jeez the roads are terrible on the side roads and back roads . slicker than snot on the main roads but not as many drifts .. those are getting pretty high too with the high winds we have with this storm .
> I am almost finished with glove two for DS  , im trying to get it done quickly because it seems that if i dont i tend to have alot of unfinished projects that just pile up lol .
> 
> hope everyone getting the cold weather is staying nice and toasty and that MJ is staying nice and cool
> 
> Love you all


Hi love, you take care in that bad weather, if you don't HAVE to go out, you stay cosy and safe indoors! Hope you see a big improvement with your mum very soon! Love you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That is a bonus I really want to do this with Linky!!


We're ready when you are girls!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I don't like it enough to pay that either bet when they throw them all out for rotting they will wish they hadn't charged so much, I think in hind sight I paid almost $13 dollars for 6 apples today :shock:


*WHAT??* That's terrible, and they are supposed to be encouraging us to eat more fruit and veg!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> And I expect to see photos of everyone! 😄😄😄


Oh, you will!! So wish we could all meet up in Hawaii or somewhere lovely and warm and in the middle. Hmmm, I have a feeling we've travelled this road before. Oh well, we can always hope!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You need to get out more! :lol: :lol: :lol: Please with my knick-knacks, wearing them now!!


Photo? :shock:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We have 2 great fish and chip shops, and one has great pizza also; so we are doubly blessed. We also have great crabbing areas, in many places close to us. Luckily one of the sil's loves crabbing, and he always gives some of his catch to us. I really love crab, fresh from the sea!


Crab sandwiches are a speciality in Cornwall, love, love, love them!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That wasn't very nice of the fishermen, they should have warned you, is a sandbar shark known to bite people? I am not familiar with them. I had a similar experience when I was 19, I was with my sister, and her husband, quite a way out into the sea, and we were diving of their yacht, trying to bring a handful of sand from the seabed. When I reached the surface, I saw a fin coming my way, and immediately thought 'SHARK', and I think if I had been timed during that swim, I would have made it into the Olympic squad! Luckily the fin belonged to a dolphin, and my sister & hubby, had to come back into shore to get me; then we decided that we might just make it a day, after that minor (?) fright.


Yeh, it doesn't pay to hang about and check the species, does it?!!! Scary!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a misty Surrey. Spent far too long in bed this morning looking at Pinterest, I now have 16 ripple stitchets I want to crochet plus about 50 different type of squares!!!!! And then Londy goes and sends me that lovely short row pattern in purple. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Perlie, Nice to see you here, how things are getting better and you can shake off that cold. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Crab sandwiches are a speciality in Cornwall, love, love, love them!!!


That reminds me of the crab salad I had in Bothams in Whitby xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Photo? :shock:


No dear, it will put you off your coffee! Anyway, you saw plenty of me in my knickers on our trip!! :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> No dear, it will put you off your coffee! Anyway, you saw plenty of me in my knickers on our trip!! :XD:


Wayhay!!!!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, our Pam is way over on the West side in Washington. Nitzi is more likely to cop it as she is just North of Toronto! Geography lesson over!!!


What a wonderful lesson, puts everyone in perspective


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Crab sandwiches are a speciality in Cornwall, love, love, love them!!!


We honeymooned in Cornwall, crab sandwiches were our favourite lunchtime snack. They sure know how to make them in Cornwall, big on the crab small on the bread.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What a wonderful lesson, puts everyone in perspective


Sorry I couldn't squeeze you in there, Judi!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We honeymooned in Cornwall, crab sandwiches were our favourite lunchtime snack. They sure know how to make them in Cornwall, big on the crab small on the bread.


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Xiang

It is wonderful to see so many on line, but I am finding it hard to stay awake, so I am going to go to bed, and see if I can con my brain into thinking that I am still watching tv. That way I might actually get to sleep by a decent time. Have a wonderful day everyone. I hope the weather in each country behaves itself, for everyone. xxxxxxxx

Good night all


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 8.30 pm and have just been for a stroll around the grounds. The moon is full and the stars are shining .................... and I'm still in my bathers. There's a lovely cool breeze and all is well with the world. Wow I sound quite poetic and I haven't had a drink yet.


Big sigh from me, wish I was there too. You enjoy every moment!


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Having a regular odd job man would be great, especially if he does really good work!


We have a great contact, he has popped in to do little jobs taking minutes which is great. He also, over a few years, completely renovated our kitchen, did our roof & built our little summer house & laid patio. So you see he's quite a find, he now has a fully trained gas engineer in his son so I expect he will be down to do our heating ! Just reading this makes me realise how he's got a huge car, we've paid for it!!


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> What sort of op do you need to have on your gum? I have some bone ledges, at the base of the inside of my lower jaw, that will have to be removed, if I ever need to have dentures. That is why I am trying my hardest to keep my teeth where they are. 😯😠


I had a tooth removed & had trouble after that. Now I have a huge lump of bone sticking out, well it feel huge to me. Whenever I get a cold my sinuses are really painful. I saw a consultant at the dental hospital & he says the bone is too close to the sinuses, also there's a possibility of some infection that's causing the constant throbbing. I had a denture made last year but I can't wear it now so I'm 'gummy' at the top. I'm having the op in March, rather nervous as I shall be awake, but the dentist says I won't feel a thing & nothing to worry about. I asked if he would like to have it done & he gave me a big smile.😁


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> We have 2 great fish and chip shops, and one has great pizza also; so we are doubly blessed. We also have great crabbing areas, in many places close to us. Luckily one of the sil's loves crabbing, and he always gives some of his catch to us. I really love crab, fresh from the sea!


Crab is one of most favourite things!


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> He was very nice and worked steady. I thought his price was fine. I posted below (above?) all he did. I'm a bit dopey. Tried to be helpful when he put the shelf together. He did it different than hub and I have done them in the past. Actually his way was much easier...of course its his line of work so he would know how.....The guy was very accepting of my not so helpful help. Wish I'd just watched as I had when he did the other work.i have a bad habit of trying to help when no help is necessary. Not trying to show I'm smart just trying to lend a hand. I'm giving his name to all my friends who, like me, need small jobs and can't find anyone to do them. Then they say there is an unemployment problem. I'm so grateful to have my trash/recycle bins back. Funny how a problem like that ruins a good day.i had to keep hiding waste items from the dog. Got pretty creative like putting cat food cans in the dishwasher, empty chinese take out boxes in the frig til I could go outside to the garbage can. It drove me nuts!! Well, Mooch is on my lap on my afghan and I'm fading fast so I will say good night.


So pleased you found 'a man that does'. Keep his no close by, it will come in useful. Good find in your boxes, that will give you something to do!


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> I heard a minister say that a young person who murdered said it was easy..., he had killed a lot on video games. movies and tv also are violent. Can't they make entertainment that is relaxing.


I really hate all the games & movies that the kids see today, it's not surprising that some take them so literally. Even my 4year old GS were attacking each other & when I told them to stop I was informed they were Power Rangers!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, our Pam is way over on the West side in Washington. Nitzi is more likely to cop it as she is just North of Toronto! Geography lesson over!!!


Thanks for that, I never knew where are friends are living. You need to do a GB now!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> You need to get out more! :lol: :lol: :lol: Please with my knick-knacks, wearing them now!!


I do need to get out more! Do you know yesterday was the first time I have been out on my own in months? Probably since I saw you last! My confidence is at a low ebb, I shall work on that. Ps my Knicks are very nice & lacy !!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Spent far too long in bed this morning looking at Pinterest, I now have 16 ripple stitchets I want to crochet plus about 50 different type of squares!!!!! And then Londy goes and sends me that lovely short row pattern in purple. :thumbup:


Did she send you the pattern of the scarf I passed on to her?


----------



## LondonChris

Whoops I seem to have gone on this morning. Sitting here watching our eldest GS play. He is nearly 8 now, love him to bits. He's going to spend the day with us today & his little bro is with my other DD. so far he has play Lego & now got all the cars out, leaving MrB still playing Lego. Think I will go & find something I should be doing! Have a great day/evening wherever you are, love to you all.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Did she send you the pattern of the scarf I passed on to her?


Yes, it's on my to do list when I've finished the cushions. xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, it's on my to do list when I've finished the cushions. xx


Did you see the gloves too


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Did you see the gloves too


Ooooh, ooooooh!!!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Ooooh, ooooooh!!!


Saw them & thought of you!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for that, I never knew where are friends are living. You need to do a GB now!


Will do!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Did she send you the pattern of the scarf I passed on to her?


Yes, I did! They have made the pattern look a lot harder than the one on my shawl, even though it looks exactly the same!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Did you see the gloves too


Didn't see those, they are very Mrs P - if they were purple, of course!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Didn't see those, they are very Mrs P - if they were purple, of course!!!


Of course xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

We went to 3 miles outside Whitby and had a toastie sandwhich. Then we went to ASDA. I cant contain the excitement!!!! BUT>>>>>>> DH has made me a cappucino and it was fine. Still needs to be a bit hotter. We are waiting for it coming from ebay.(themometer)

Im sorry to all my USA friends with the bad weather you;re all having. Please stay safe.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> We went to 3 miles outside Whitby and had a toastie sandwhich. Then we went to ASDA. I cant contain the excitement!!!! BUT>>>>>>> DH has made me a cappucino and it was fine. Still needs to be a bit hotter. We are waiting for it coming from ebay.(themometer)
> 
> Im sorry to all my USA friends with the bad weather you;re all having. Please stay safe.


Glad you had a nice time out and a good cappacino. I was watching the news and they showed the storms in the US, stay safe everyone over there. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Well another day in the sweat shop! I have almost finished all the embroidery, just the stitching up to do. Have had quite a few problems with the machine this afternoon, it really didn't like some of the designs and just after I had embroidered 'Knitting', I realised it should have been Crochet grrrrr!! ' Going indoors for a rest now, catch you in a minute on the laptop!!xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well another day in the sweat shop! I have almost finished all the embroidery, just the stitching up to do. Have had quite a few problems with the machine this afternoon, it really didn't like some of the designs and just after I had embroidered 'Knitting', I realised it should have been Crochet grrrrr!! ' Going indoors for a rest now, catch you in a minute on the laptop!!xxx


Is the lamb crocheting or knitting? I love your bags. I have to get in an order for one....I'd need a combo one of both crochet and knit.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well another day in the sweat shop! I have almost finished all the embroidery, just the stitching up to do. Have had quite a few problems with the machine this afternoon, it really didn't like some of the designs and just after I had embroidered 'Knitting', I realised it should have been Crochet grrrrr!! ' Going indoors for a rest now, catch you in a minute on the laptop!!xxx


They are fantastic, xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Is the lamb crocheting or knitting? I love your bags. I have to get in an order for one....I'd need a combo one of both crochet and knit.


Well....she _was_ knitting until I realised I had used the wrong lamb so after a bit of jiggery pokery, she is now crocheting! You could have knitting on one side and crochet on the other!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> They are fantastic, xxxxx


Thank you, it has been a difficult day but I hope to be able to finish them all off tomorrow and post them on Monday. Still have a few people making up their minds about what they want!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it has been a difficult day but I hope to be able to finish them all off tomorrow and post them on Monday. Still have a few people making up their minds about what they want!!!


Hope you machine behaves and you get done quickly xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you machine behaves and you get done quickly xxx


Thank you pet!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you machine behaves and you get done quickly xxx


Thank you pet!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well another day in the sweat shop! I have almost finished all the embroidery, just the stitching up to do. Have had quite a few problems with the machine this afternoon, it really didn't like some of the designs and just after I had embroidered 'Knitting', I realised it should have been Crochet grrrrr!! ' Going indoors for a rest now, catch you in a minute on the laptop!!xxx


^They are gorgeous....


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> ^They are gorgeous....


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, our Pam is way over on the West side in Washington. Nitzi is more likely to cop it as she is just North of Toronto! Geography lesson over!!!


Well done!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Crab sandwiches are a speciality in Cornwall, love, love, love them!!!


Sounds delicious!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We honeymooned in Cornwall, crab sandwiches were our favourite lunchtime snack. They sure know how to make them in Cornwall, big on the crab small on the bread.


That's the best way!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for that, I never knew where are friends are living. You need to do a GB now!


Indeed she does!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well another day in the sweat shop! I have almost finished all the embroidery, just the stitching up to do. Have had quite a few problems with the machine this afternoon, it really didn't like some of the designs and just after I had embroidered 'Knitting', I realised it should have been Crochet grrrrr!! ' Going indoors for a rest now, catch you in a minute on the laptop!!xxx


They all look great! Sorry you had to undo. I use the one you made for me all the time!  xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

My laptop had a moment.
Please excuse it while I slap it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well another day in the sweat shop! I have almost finished all the embroidery, just the stitching up to do. Have had quite a few problems with the machine this afternoon, it really didn't like some of the designs and just after I had embroidered 'Knitting', I realised it should have been Crochet grrrrr!! ' Going indoors for a rest now, catch you in a minute on the laptop!!xxx


These are great. Maybe the machine just wanted a time out. I hope it behaves itself next time.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We went to 3 miles outside Whitby and had a toastie sandwhich. Then we went to ASDA. I cant contain the excitement!!!! BUT>>>>>>> DH has made me a cappucino and it was fine. Still needs to be a bit hotter. We are waiting for it coming from ebay.(themometer)
> 
> Im sorry to all my USA friends with the bad weather you;re all having. Please stay safe.


I'm thinking that your DH needs to run the machine for you all the time.

All day I've had
SUNSHINE.
I've been wearing my sunglasses outside.
We're supposed to get some cloud tomorrow but no precipitation has been forecast unless the wind shifts to the southwest.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Did you see the gloves too


I like, like, like.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I really hate all the games & movies that the kids see today, it's not surprising that some take them so literally. Even my 4year old GS were attacking each other & when I told them to stop I was informed they were Power Rangers!


I remember watching the Road Runner and Coyote cartoons a lot when I was a kid. The coyote jumped off cliffs with an umbrella quite often, but I never once thought of doing the same thing. Why do kids today think that if they see it on the TV/movie/video game, that they can do it too, or even try it too?


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you found 'a man that does'. Keep his no close by, it will come in useful. Good find in your boxes, that will give you something to do!


There is company here called "Rent a Son". The fellows in it are quite good. We had one here all day fixing our door when it wouldn't shut.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Crab is one of most favourite things!


I love Northern Atlantic Snow Crab. I have a special pair of crab scissors just for them.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> We have a great contact, he has popped in to do little jobs taking minutes which is great. He also, over a few years, completely renovated our kitchen, did our roof & built our little summer house & laid patio. So you see he's quite a find, he now has a fully trained gas engineer in his son so I expect he will be down to do our heating ! Just reading this makes me realise how he's got a huge car, we've paid for it!!


But it sounds like he has been worth it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful to see so many on line, but I am finding it hard to stay awake, so I am going to go to bed, and see if I can con my brain into thinking that I am still watching tv. That way I might actually get to sleep by a decent time. Have a wonderful day everyone. I hope the weather in each country behaves itself, for everyone. xxxxxxxx
> 
> Good night all


I hope you get some sleep and wake well rested.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Sorry I couldn't squeeze you in there, Judi!!


You just need an arrow pointing off map down and to the left. Make it a big arrow, it has a long way to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh, you will!! So wish we could all meet up in Hawaii or somewhere lovely and warm and in the middle. Hmmm, I have a feeling we've travelled this road before. Oh well, we can always hope!!


As I recall the intersecting lines met at Tunisia if you used one map and somewhere in the Pacific, if you used the other.
Hawaii is in the Pacific, yes??


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Glad you got that tooth sorted, horrible but over now! Bad news about the snow, you need to get some grips on your shoes. I bought snow boots and grips two years ago, haven't got them out of the box yet!! Mind how you go!!


I need to get some of those grips. The bottoms of my boots are not as sticky on ice as they used to be.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I have nothing planned today, so I may do the laundry. My tooth is behaving itself this morning. Hope to get it sorted on monday.


Then I hope it behaves itself until Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, our Pam is way over on the West side in Washington. Nitzi is more likely to cop it as she is just North of Toronto! Geography lesson over!!!


Great map. We were told that the storm is heading east so I'll only get cloud so long as the wind doesn't shift to the southwest. Then I'll get lake effect flurries instead of system snow. (Snow's snow, right) The sun is just starting to set now and I can only see blue sky so far.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> He was very nice and worked steady. I thought his price was fine. I posted below (above?) all he did. I'm a bit dopey. Tried to be helpful when he put the shelf together. He did it different than hub and I have done them in the past. Actually his way was much easier...of course its his line of work so he would know how.....The guy was very accepting of my not so helpful help. Wish I'd just watched as I had when he did the other work.i have a bad habit of trying to help when no help is necessary. Not trying to show I'm smart just trying to lend a hand. I'm giving his name to all my friends who, like me, need small jobs and can't find anyone to do them. Then they say there is an unemployment problem. I'm so grateful to have my trash/recycle bins back. Funny how a problem like that ruins a good day.i had to keep hiding waste items from the dog. Got pretty creative like putting cat food cans in the dishwasher, empty chinese take out boxes in the frig til I could go outside to the garbage can. It drove me nuts!! Well, Mooch is on my lap on my afghan and I'm fading fast so I will say good night.


Good night. I'm glad that handyman is putting your house right.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> We are going to see her Sunday. We thought she might need a few days before wanting company. Her sister died last year and a few weeks ago her nephew found his wife dead...only in her late fiftys I think. She has had memory problems which seem worse lately. She told her doctor and her doctor reported her to get her driving license taken but she has a great driving record so they couldn't do it. Now I think she is afraid to get help for her memory problem. Now breaking her hip!! She is spunky so I'm hoping she will be ok physically and emotionally.
> I did sleep well but had to get up 8ish for the guy to fix my cabinet which he did. He also put in a senser light on my front wall but tonight it went on when I came in but never turned off. I need to find the small info sheet which I put in my pocket but it isn't there?? Also my handicap tag is missing. Had it in the car this morning. He put a screw in the knob in my tub but said it may only last a few months. And he assembled a 5 shelf wire stand which will help me unbox things from mom's house. I went to my meeting tonight and did some crochet on son's afghan. oh! I forgot my good news...i was unboxing while the guy worked and found about 20 books of patterns, some quilting most knit/crochet. Felt like Christmas in January. I'm too tired to read on so I'm going to bed. Tomorrow I go get my sewing machine at 10:00 and I'd like to sleep til noon.


That's a bonus.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have them come through here, but they have to leave the 3rd trailer at a depot about 100km out of Adelaide, and another prime mover comes and picks up the extra trailers. The road trains are only àllowed in the less populated areas of the country; so it would probably be the same over there.


I didn't think of that. That system makes sense.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yep, it is called a singlet! 😆😆😆😆😆
> 
> They are some serious winter clothing. I think our winter clothes are too much to wear, but I do like keeping warm so I wear them. I think I would be inclined to stay inside, if I needed to wear your necessary winter clothing. 😞


I can always add more layers of clothing. I think I'd be hugging the air conditioner in your heat.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it has been a difficult day but I hope to be able to finish them all off tomorrow and post them on Monday. Still have a few people making up their minds about what they want!!!


You have been busy! Sorry your machine has been behaving itself, probably tired! All the bags are great!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That wasn't very nice of the fishermen, they should have warned you, is a sandbar shark known to bite people? I am not familiar with them. I had a similar experience when I was 19, I was with my sister, and her husband, quite a way out into the sea, and we were diving of their yacht, trying to bring a handful of sand from the seabed. When I reached the surface, I saw a fin coming my way, and immediately thought 'SHARK', and I think if I had been timed during that swim, I would have made it into the Olympic squad! Luckily the fin belonged to a dolphin, and my sister & hubby, had to come back into shore to get me; then we decided that we might just make it a day, after that minor (?) fright.


When the fishermen have caught a few they get cranky. I was told that my sister and I did the right thing by standing still in the water until the shark was out of the way. It's the splashing that attracts them.
That would have been a record breaking swim. Adrenaline is great.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> And I expect to see photos of everyone! 😄😄😄


I'll do my best. I need a different camera. My phone won't work over there (and it ate all my pics of the ladies over here).


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. DD has come twice asking what we are doing for supper and I have a cat who is trying really hard to get into my lap and doesn;t care that there is a laptop there already.


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> I heard a minister say that a young person who murdered said it was easy..., he had killed a lot on video games. movies and tv also are violent. Can't they make entertainment that is relaxing.


That's the problem when they play those games is they don't understand it is just a game, people don't get back up like they do in the game!

And I would never have dreamed of repeating anything I see in them!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Saw a bit about this storm, on our news this evening! I am so glad I don't live anywhere near the region's that is covering, but I do feel for those who live there!


We were on the edge of it so only got about 4 inches of snow out of it.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, our Pam is way over on the West side in Washington. Nitzi is more likely to cop it as she is just North of Toronto! Geography lesson over!!!


That's pretty good Londy! Yep we got hit just not as bad as they were saying!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Glad you got that tooth sorted, horrible but over now! Bad news about the snow, you need to get some grips on your shoes. I bought snow boots and grips two years ago, haven't got them out of the box yet!! Mind how you go!!


It wasn't to bad although I did do the sorta splits trying to get into the car :shock: (one leg getting in the car and the other one slipped ow)


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> *WHAT??* That's terrible, and they are supposed to be encouraging us to eat more fruit and veg!!!


Yeah I know and I was wrong it was only 4 apples, at those prices they should know why we can't eat more it's crazy!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Well another day in the sweat shop! I have almost finished all the embroidery, just the stitching up to do. Have had quite a few problems with the machine this afternoon, it really didn't like some of the designs and just after I had embroidered 'Knitting', I realised it should have been Crochet grrrrr!! ' Going indoors for a rest now, catch you in a minute on the laptop!!xxx


I really love these the "knitting is my superpower" is my favorite!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get some of those grips. The bottoms of my boots are not as sticky on ice as they used to be.


I have some for my shoes but it is a pain to put on and I have had them on once already!


----------



## binkbrice

I have to go and take Ava home now then I am going to make a pot of chili.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> As I recall the intersecting lines met at Tunisia if you used one map and somewhere in the Pacific, if you used the other.
> Hawaii is in the Pacific, yes??


It is indeed!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It is indeed!!


And would be a really lovely place for a meet-up! It's beautiful over there.  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sorry I couldn't squeeze you in there, Judi!!


That's ók, I think most people know approximately where Australia is, at least I think people are discovering that we aren't near Africa, but are across the bigger pond, in the Southern Hemisphere. 😉😉😉😉😉😉😆😲


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> We have a great contact, he has popped in to do little jobs taking minutes which is great. He also, over a few years, completely renovated our kitchen, did our roof & built our little summer house & laid patio. So you see he's quite a find, he now has a fully trained gas engineer in his son so I expect he will be down to do our heating ! Just reading this makes me realise how he's got a huge car, we've paid for it!!


You quite possibly did, but at least you have evidence of his good work!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I had a tooth removed & had trouble after that. Now I have a huge lump of bone sticking out, well it feel huge to me. Whenever I get a cold my sinuses are really painful. I saw a consultant at the dental hospital & he says the bone is too close to the sinuses, also there's a possibility of some infection that's causing the constant throbbing. I had a denture made last year but I can't wear it now so I'm 'gummy' at the top. I'm having the op in March, rather nervous as I shall be awake, but the dentist says I won't feel a thing & nothing to worry about. I asked if he would like to have it done & he gave me a big smile.😁


Sounds similar to my problem, but in the opposite jaw! 😞


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Did you see the gloves too


Very nice, are you making them?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well another day in the sweat shop! I have almost finished all the embroidery, just the stitching up to do. Have had quite a few problems with the machine this afternoon, it really didn't like some of the designs and just after I had embroidered 'Knitting', I realised it should have been Crochet grrrrr!! ' Going indoors for a rest now, catch you in a minute on the laptop!!xxx


They are beautiful, I love the one with the 4 sheep on it, but they are all gorgeous. Well done, now I am wishing my machine did embroidery also! 😐😦😒


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it has been a difficult day but I hope to be able to finish them all off tomorrow and post them on Monday. Still have a few people making up their minds about what they want!!!


they are fantastic! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> What a bonus, finding those pattern books! Can we look forward to seeing some wonderful things being made, in your neck of the woods? They are not expected in the next few days though, maybe by next week! 😲😲 😂😂😂😂😂 Not really, just joking! Stay warm, and we'll!
> 
> Are you in the same region as the big storm in the Eastern side of your country? You don't need to say exactly where you are, only if you are in the path of the storm!


I've got too many irons on the fire. Mittens with Scandinavian design. I learned too late not to pull the yarn tension so I'd be better off taking it apart and beginning over. I have about 10 strips of the mile a minute afghan for son started. 125 sets of double shell. Need a second part, double crochet around the shells. More than half a green hat. Just begun a brown and multi color hat for me. Bought two scarf kits for my friend's twins. The scarves look like a cat and a dog. Did first quilt square and ready to sew 4 more. Picked up my machine and began a second square with a red bird in the center of a snowball type center. Reading a mystery and doing a jigsaw puzzle. Kind of overboard!!! Nothing I do is as lovely and quality as the things I've seen you all post. I'm in your fan club don't know how to post photos. I ate sweet cereal and a muffin now my heart is beating fast.this is new...hmm.
My friend lives in new jersey and has 10 inches of snow so far. She phoned tonight because she feels bored having to stay indoors. The college where she teaches might be closed Monday. They expect a lot more snow. She wants to visit me in March. I will be happy to see her but my house is Early Warehouse not Early American. 
We have very cold temperature but a clear blue sky. I shopped a bit but hated to get out of the warm car snd go thru the parking lot. I got a hamper, the new Willie Nelson cd and another Chris Isaac cd, a carry box for my colored pencils, some grocerys. Son thought the heat was fine but the radiator is cold. He put the temp up and the radiator is getting warmer. I'm off to see.

Nodded off And now have a split keyboard, not sure how to unite it.tomorow I'll try. Suzie settLe on my lap. I'm not checking the radiated...don't want to disturb her and I'm sleepy. Hope my heart calms. Good night.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They are beautiful, I love the one with the 4 sheep on it, but they are all gorgeous. Well done, now I am wishing my machine did embroidery also! 😐😦😒


Go on, treat yourself, best investment I ever made!! X


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've got too many irons on the fire. Mittens with Scandinavian design. I learned too late not to pull the yarn tension so I'd be better off taking it apart and beginning over. I have about 10 strips of the mile a minute afghan for son started. 125 sets of double shell. Need a second part, double crochet around the shells. More than half a green hat. Just begun a brown and multi color hat for me. Bought two scarf kits for my friend's twins. The scarves look like a cat and a dog. Did first quilt square and ready to sew 4 more. Picked up my machine and began a second square with a red bird in the center of a snowball type center. Reading a mystery and doing a jigsaw puzzle. Kind of overboard!!! Nothing I do is as lovely and quality as the things I've seen you all post. I'm in your fan club don't know how to post photos. I ate sweet cereal and a muffin now my heart is beating fast.this is new...hmm.
> My friend lives in new jersey and has 10 inches of snow so far. She phoned tonight because she feels bored having to stay indoors. The college where she teaches might be closed Monday. They expect a lot more snow. She wants to visit me in March. I will be happy to see her but my house is Early Warehouse not Early American.
> We have very cold temperature but a clear blue sky. I shopped a bit but hated to get out of the warm car snd go thru the parking lot. I got a hamper, the new Willie Nelson cd and another Chris Isaac cd, a carry box for my colored pencils, some grocerys. Son thought the heat was fine but the radiator is cold. He put the temp up and the radiator is getting warmer. I'm off to see.
> 
> Nodded off And now have a split keyboard, not sure how to unite it.tomorow I'll try. Suzie settLe on my lap. I'm not checking the radiated...don't want to disturb her and I'm sleepy. Hope my heart calms. Good night.


Sounds like a bit of a sugar rush, something like I get when I have accidently ingested caffeine!! I like Chris Isaac although, off the top of my head, I can only think of Wicked Game. I thought he was great when he appeared in an episode of Friends, singing Smelly Cat in his own style, hilarious!! As I sat down to drink my coffee, I remembered three things I absolutely have to do but can now only remember two of them! :evil: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning all. Another dull day here. Tooth behaving itself, that cos I'm at the dentist tomorrow.Not planning anything today as we have a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all. Another dull day here. Tooth behaving itself, that cos I'm at the dentist tomorrow.Not planning anything today as we have a busy day tomorrow.


Good Morning Love!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Ok, I have got a map of the UK here, it must be a very old map because Wales and Cleveland, where Susan lives, don't even exist!!! Anyway, It will give our overseas friends a rough idea of where we all are. The distance between Saxy and Susan is 331 miles, just to give you some perspective!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey but much milder Surrey. Tepms here up to 12 degrees today.

Not much planned today as it's going to be a busy week.

Hope you are enjoying the week end. xx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all. Another dull day here. Tooth behaving itself, that cos I'm at the dentist tomorrow.Not planning anything today as we have a busy day tomorrow.


Don't go putting that appointment off though, we already know the ache will come back with a vengeance :-(


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but much milder Surrey. Tepms here up to 12 degrees today.
> 
> Not much planned today as it's going to be a busy week.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the week end. xx


Those temperatures mean not having to wrap up every time I stop moving, yay!
Enjoy not doing much ahead of your busy week.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Those temperatures mean not having to wrap up every time I stop moving, yay!
> Enjoy not doing much ahead of your busy week.


Must make playground duty more bearable. Hope you are keeping well, see you soon. xxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Must make playground duty more bearable. Hope you are keeping well, see you soon. xxx


Indeed!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Ok, I have got a map of the UK here, it must be a very old map because Wales and Cleveland, where Susan lives, don't even exist!!! Anyway, It will give our overseas friends a rough idea of where we all are. The distance between Saxy and Susan is 331 miles, just to give you some perspective!!


Thank you for the map, I could use it on my holiday??


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, quiet day planned, unless my family knows otherwise! Got knitting to finish as they are gifts for this week. Hope everyone has a great day. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Just off food shopping, bleurghhhh!! Have finished the last of the embroidery, not entirely happy with one of the bags, everything that could go wrong did but I will put it all together and see how it comes out! Catch you later, have a good one everybody, love every single one of you!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> Oh I am so jealous Nitzi that you are going to the UK. Not really dear, just wish I could go with you. This summer with all that happened interferred with my plans to go see everyone this past summer. Know you will have a lovely time. I have my DH cold and am on an antibiotic, so have been mia this past week. Love to all. Purly


All of us over here wish you could come with Nitzi as well. When you're better!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Just leave him to play with his toy...


as long as you get enough of the results!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I thought I could hear something dripping. :lol:


are you calling my friend Susan a drip?


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Oh I went out this morning to go to the store left at 8:00a.m. and it had just started snowing, well it got pretty bad by the time I came out of the store and I was sliding....luckily I have traction control on my car and it would kick in and help stop the slide..had my root canal done and was ready to take 2 hrs. to get home but we got in the car and in that time the snow had melted off the roads and I didn't have any trouble getting home but we got almost 3 inches so far on top of what we still had from the other day and it is still snowing.


Sounds like your angel is with you, let's hope he or she stays for a few days!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> We know how to live it up! Lots of tea & new knickers, it's the most fun I've had in ages!


It would be, when you add June to the mix.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Crab sandwiches are a speciality in Cornwall, love, love, love them!!!


Ooooooooh!!!! What a wonderful thought.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> That reminds me of the crab salad I had in Bothams in Whitby xxx


Bothams in Whitby!!!!! Stop it with the lovely food memories. I'm taking time out to get a coffee!


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been very industrious. Ive ironed my trousers and prepared thr dinner, for tea time......DH made some cappucinos and they tasted good but Ive told him they are just frothy coffees, but thats a different story. I may do some knitting.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> It would be, when you add June to the mix.


 :thumbup: : Looking forward to seeing you This year sometime😃👍👍👍


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for the map, I could use it on my holiday??


Thank you from me, too! It's a great map.  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a nice time out and a good cappacino. I was watching the news and they showed the storms in the US, stay safe everyone over there. xxx


I have to agree with Susan and Purple. Please stay safe and don't take chances.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well another day in the sweat shop! I have almost finished all the embroidery, just the stitching up to do. Have had quite a few problems with the machine this afternoon, it really didn't like some of the designs and just after I had embroidered 'Knitting', I realised it should have been Crochet grrrrr!! ' Going indoors for a rest now, catch you in a minute on the laptop!!xxx


brilliant work - as ever.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> There is company here called "Rent a Son". The fellows in it are quite good. We had one here all day fixing our door when it wouldn't shut.


We have 'Rent-a-Hubby' and they are always busy. They will do anything that hubby can't do around the house, and put right what he tried to do.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Ok, I have got a map of the UK here, it must be a very old map because Wales and Cleveland, where Susan lives, don't even exist!!! Anyway, It will give our overseas friends a rough idea of where we all are. The distance between Saxy and Susan is 331 miles, just to give you some perspective!!


and it shows why I consider myself part of the "London Mob". I am as close to Purple as June is, and London is just a short train ride away. We are so lucky. Thanks to the train system Susan is easy to get to as well. Barny would probably be easier by car.
Once any of you are in London we are all readily accessible.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> :thumbup: : Looking forward to seeing you This year sometime😃👍👍👍


I should say so! A year is a long time.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I should say so! A year is a long time.


Too right!


----------



## LondonChris

I'm just watching the news showing the terrible weather in the USA. To any of you affected please take care & keep warm. My SIL works for a company in USA & they have 74cms of snow outside their building!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I'm just watching the news showing the terrible weather in the USA. To any of you affected please take care & keep warm. My SIL works for a company in USA & they have 74" of snow outside their building!


that would cover most ground floor windows. Reminds me of snow drifts when I was stationed in Richmond Park and 3 months pregnant.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> that would cover most ground floor windows. Reminds me of snow drifts when I was stationed in Richmond Park and 3 months pregnant.


Sorry Saxy just realised, should of been cms! I've changed it now. Still a lot though


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I'm just watching the news showing the terrible weather in the USA. To any of you affected please take care & keep warm. My SIL works for a company in USA & they have 74cms of snow outside their building!


whats that in old money??


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> whats that in old money??


That's approx 2ft 6", deep enough for me!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> That's approx 2ft 6", deep enough for me!


And I'm so thankful I'm so glad I'm not anywhere near there!!!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I am off to watch the Broncos play and have some chili trying to calm my nerves for tomorrow...don't see it happenin....I love you all!

It's going to be a very long day!


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> I am off to watch the Broncos play and have some chili trying to calm my nerves for tomorrow...don't see it happenin....I love you all!
> 
> It's going to be a very long day!


Enjoy the game & the chilli. Shall be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## LondonChris

HELP PLEASE. My Dd has asked me to make the baby, now 3 months, some leg-warmers with feet. She carries him in a sling a lot & wants to keep his feet & legs warm. I have looked for a pattern, in DK but can't find any. Perhaps one of you lovelies might have one? If not I'm going to design a pair!


----------



## RookieRetiree

LondonChris said:


> HELP PLEASE. My Dd has asked me to make the baby, now 3 months, some leg-warmers with feet. She carries him in a sling a lot & wants to keep his feet & legs warm. I have looked for a pattern, in DK but can't find any. Perhaps one of you lovelies might have one? If not I'm going to design a pair!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tusts-toe-up-spiral-tube-socks-for-baby

I think tube socks will work great for this.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Ok, I have got a map of the UK here, it must be a very old map because Wales and Cleveland, where Susan lives, don't even exist!!! Anyway, It will give our overseas friends a rough idea of where we all are. The distance between Saxy and Susan is 331 miles, just to give you some perspective!!


How smart and nice of you to do this. So many places.this will help a lot.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> are you calling my friend Susan a drip?


No just her heart bleeding. Will try and get my sunrise pictures to work again.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> and it shows why I consider myself part of the "London Mob". I am as close to Purple as June is, and London is just a short train ride away. We are so lucky. Thanks to the train system Susan is easy to get to as well. Barny would probably be easier by car.
> Once any of you are in London we are all readily accessible.


Much easier. If not train to Birmingham, train to Newtown, bus to Llanidloes, bus to Pantydwr, walk two and a half miles or the Cardiff way which is just as bad, but I'm sure we would pick up somewhere along the line. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> No just her heart bleeding. Will try and get my sunrise pictures to work again.


Lovely photos xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No just her heart bleeding. Will try and get my sunrise pictures to work again.


Beautiful!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> No just her heart bleeding. Will try and get my sunrise pictures to work again.


Lovely photos, enjoy


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tusts-toe-up-spiral-tube-socks-for-baby
> 
> I think tube socks will work great for this.


Never thought of those! I've never made a pair of sock, made ONE once, long story! I'll try tube socks. Thank you


----------



## LondonChris

I'm off to bed, will try more knitting tomorrow. Have a good rest of day . Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos xx


Thought you all in the UK would be in bed by now :!:


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> I have to agree with Susan and Purple. Please stay safe and don't take chances.


The news showed two feet of snow in new jersey! Here just very cold.visited my friend with the hip replacement. She is perky. I got her hand lotion she liked. I hope your weather snd mine gets warmer. Brrrrr!


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> and it shows why I consider myself part of the "London Mob". I am as close to Purple as June is, and London is just a short train ride away. We are so lucky. Thanks to the train system Susan is easy to get to as well. Barny would probably be easier by car.
> Once any of you are in London we are all readily accessible.


Lovely invitation. Would be grand. Glad you all can get together. You are more like a band of angels than a mob. 
News showing west Virginia got 16 inches.jersey had floods from high tides. Scary. I'm glad we just have cold. Don't feel like going outside...good I'm retired. 
Trying to use brown yarn purled to separate petal looking part of my hat done in multi color yarn knit stitch. So far it's working.My keyboard is still split ...forgot to ask son how to unite it. My handyman dropped a manual for a tool in my driveway so I phoned and he came to get it. My sensor light now goes off. Son accidentally got it fixed. Doesn't know what fixed it. I love having light go on and off automatically.Yippie! Hurt my knee getting in/out of my friend's van 6 times...too high...mooch is on my lap and almost 4 am so I will say good night.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a mild and sunny Surrey. Knitting group here this morning, we seem to be growing, we now have about 18 on the books.

Nearly finished another cushion yesterday, just got to join it up at the seams.

Have to drop Mr P to the hospital for an echocardiogram before knitting so I will catch you all later. 

Have a good week. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

orning girls. Its 9am and Ive got myself up with the alarm. Im at the dentists this morning and Ive not got any toothache!!!!!!!. Got a hosp appointment for DH this afternoon. It seems very windy outside.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> No just her heart bleeding. Will try and get my sunrise pictures to work again.


It looks like heaven :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> It looks like heaven :thumbup:


It's probably the nearest I'll get to it. :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am ET and -3'C (27'F). We had some snow flurries yesterday but it wasn't enough to cover the rabbit tracks in the backyard. Rain is supposed to come tonight to melt the snow and create a mess when it freezes again.
I finished my cowl and am wearing it even if it isn't blocked. I do need to tie in a couple ends.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> orning girls. Its 9am and Ive got myself up with the alarm. Im at the dentists this morning and Ive not got any toothache!!!!!!!. Got a hosp appointment for DH this afternoon. It seems very windy outside.


Isn't that always the way. I hope the dentist can fix your teeth anyway and the toothache won't come back.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and sunny Surrey. Knitting group here this morning, we seem to be growing, we now have about 18 on the books.
> 
> Nearly finished another cushion yesterday, just got to join it up at the seams.
> 
> Have to drop Mr P to the hospital for an echocardiogram before knitting so I will catch you all later.
> 
> Have a good week. xxxx


Our Knit Night group has about 5 or 6. Your Knitting group must be popular to be growing like that.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Lovely invitation. Would be grand. Glad you all can get together. You are more like a band of angels than a mob.
> News showing west Virginia got 16 inches.jersey had floods from high tides. Scary. I'm glad we just have cold. Don't feel like going outside...good I'm retired.
> Trying to use brown yarn purled to separate petal looking part of my hat done in multi color yarn knit stitch. So far it's working.My keyboard is still split ...forgot to ask son how to unite it. My handyman dropped a manual for a tool in my driveway so I phoned and he came to get it. My sensor light now goes off. Son accidentally got it fixed. Doesn't know what fixed it. I love having light go on and off automatically.Yippie! Hurt my knee getting in/out of my friend's van 6 times...too high...mooch is on my lap and almost 4 am so I will say good night.


We have one of those sensor lights at the back. We have to keep it off at this time of year though. The bunnys keep setting it off.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> No just her heart bleeding. Will try and get my sunrise pictures to work again.


I love palm trees. Nice pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I am off to watch the Broncos play and have some chili trying to calm my nerves for tomorrow...don't see it happenin....I love you all!
> 
> It's going to be a very long day!


I hope that worked for you. I've got fingers crossed for today.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I'm just watching the news showing the terrible weather in the USA. To any of you affected please take care & keep warm. My SIL works for a company in USA & they have 74cms of snow outside their building!


Some places had over 90cm. About 3 ft. They are probably going to have as many problems today as this stuff melts. The drains are all covered with snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've been watching tv. One of the major highways in Toronto has been blocked for an accident since 10pm last night. The reason it is still blocked is because of insurance adjusters who have been taking pictures at the site all night. That shouldn't be allowed. The pictures and video that the police take should be sufficient. I'm glad I don't go anywhere near that place.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Ok, I have got a map of the UK here, it must be a very old map because Wales and Cleveland, where Susan lives, don't even exist!!! Anyway, It will give our overseas friends a rough idea of where we all are. The distance between Saxy and Susan is 331 miles, just to give you some perspective!!


Wonderful map.
331 miles is just about how far it is from my house to Ottawa, Canada's capital. I can drive that. In the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to get going. I think I'm on late shift but not sure. I didn't bring my calendar home. I'm taking some socks with me so I can knit if my shift starts later.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that worked for you. I've got fingers crossed for today.


It didn't my nerves are bouncing all over the place this is going to be a long day!

I just wanted to say I love you all and appreciate everyone of you, I don't know how long this will take today!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No just her heart bleeding. Will try and get my sunrise pictures to work again.


Ooh, lovely! It looks exactly like where I try to imagine I am when I can't sleep, rocking gently in a hammock - assuming I could get into a hammock in the first place!!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Ooh, lovely! It looks exactly like where I try to imagine I am when I can't sleep, rocking gently in a hammock - assuming I could get into a hammock in the first place!!!


Know what you mean but I would worry about getting out


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Ooh, lovely! It looks exactly like where I try to imagine I am when I can't sleep, rocking gently in a hammock - assuming I could get into a hammock in the first place!!!


Know what you mean but I would worry about getting out


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that worked for you. I've got fingers crossed for today.


Me, too, Lisa. I hope all goes well for you today!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Wonderful map.
> 331 miles is just about how far it is from my house to Ottawa, Canada's capital. I can drive that. In the summer.


It's a little further from where I live to the eastern edge of our state. A good five-six hour drive.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Know what you mean but I would worry about getting out


I've been in one a few times when we were in Puerto Rico and I always feel so awkward getting in and out, but it's nice to be in once there. 

I'm off for my walk shortly - not a drop of rain in sight this morning. We had a mostly dry day yesterday and should have a dry day all day today and part of tomorrow before more rain comes back. It's been so nice to see the sun come out, even if only for a short time. 

Mr. Ric is off for a PT session this morning. He's going twice a week. It seems to be going well. Took a little drive yesterday afternoon and got a bite to eat while we were out. Nothing much else going on with us.

Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> It didn't my nerves are bouncing all over the place this is going to be a long day!
> 
> I just wanted to say I love you all and appreciate everyone of you, I don't know how long this will take today!


Wondering how your day is going....


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Wonderful map.
> 331 miles is just about how far it is from my house to Ottawa, Canada's capital. I can drive that. In the summer.


I would happily drive it to see my Susan.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Know what you mean but I would worry about getting out


I would probably do that several times before actually managing to get in!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Wondering how your day is going....


my fingers etc are sore from keeping them crossed, so it had better be going well!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> my fingers etc are sore from keeping them crossed, so it had better be going well!


I've been thinking of her all day, do so hope it all gets satisfactorily solved today.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I would probably do that several times before actually managing to get in!


 :thumbup: :👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## grandma susan

Ive just written a long mesage and lost the d...thing in cyber space/ Im not repeating it. basically....I get toothe out 4th february. DH appointment was just the same appointment that he had 6 wks ago. This is a 60miles allround trip to the hospital, just to be told exactly what we were told 6 weeks ago.....I'm frustrated today and on top of that I was up at 9am....hahahaha..

Lisa I hope your day has been a lot more beneficial. Ive thought about you....


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I would happily drive it to see my Susan.


aw...my saxy


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooh, lovely! It looks exactly like where I try to imagine I am when I can't sleep, rocking gently in a hammock - assuming I could get into a hammock in the first place!!!


I've tried a hammock and they are not all they are cracked up to be, I felt more like a banana then relaxed. :thumbdown:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Know what you mean but I would worry about getting out


Falling out is the usual way :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I've tried a hammock and they are not all they are cracked up to be, I felt more like a banana then relaxed. :thumbdown:


You should come and try my hammock. Mr P and l had it and it is verycomfy. Hope uou are continuing to enjoy your holiday xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Fingers crossed for you Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a houseful this morning, 16 ladies. Lots of exchanging ideas and planning summer workshops.

Finished another cushion this afternoon and started the back of the next one. I am definitely getting there on the cushion front.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a houseful this morning, 16 ladies. Lots of exchanging ideas and planning summer workshops.
> 
> Finished another cushion this afternoon and started the back of the next one. I am definitely getting there on the cushion front.


That sounds like a fun get together today, Purple! Can't wait to see your finished cushions!!!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a fun get together today, Purple! Can't wait to see your finshed cushions!!!  xxxooo


Won't be long now. I'm even running out of wool. Most of the backs will be a right hotch potch!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You should come and try my hammock. Mr P and l had it and it is verycomfy. Hope uou are continuing to enjoy your holiday xx


I'm so laid back I'm horizontal most of the day. :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm so laid back I'm horizontal most of the day. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Falling out is the usual way :lol:


Went to our friends last summer & her DH got stuck in, had the biggest laugh getting him out & he's tiny!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm so laid back I'm horizontal most of the day. :lol:


Am I jealous???.....yes!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Am I jealous???.....yes!


Still three weeks to go, I don't think anyone will be talking to me by then. :thumbdown:


----------



## binkbrice

Well ladies I'm afraid I don't have any news he said he would take things under advisement and get back with the attorneys with the decision!

I am afraid I didn't understand what my attorney meant today when she asked me how Michael interacted with us I gave her a few brief answers and what she wanted was stories about when he was here I am so sad about this and beating myself up already 

Don't get me wrong I don't think it was all bad mom showed with her dad and right in front of the whole room he told her she shouldn't be sitting with us well she is a grown woman she can make that choice right, she didn't move, her testimony didn't harm us but when asked where she wanted Michael she looked at her dad and was torn and said I don't know I want him home which is how I answered that question first!


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Know what you mean but I would worry about getting out


I've found looking over the side makes getting out easy. I Just fall over to the ground. Haven't in a long time. Chuckle, chuckle!


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Ive just written a long mesage and lost the d...thing in cyber space/ Im not repeating it. basically....I get toothe out 4th february. DH appointment was just the same appointment that he had 6 wks ago. This is a 60miles allround trip to the hospital, just to be told exactly what we were told 6 weeks ago.....I'm frustrated today and on top of that I was up at 9am....hahahaha..
> 
> Lisa I hope your day has been a lot more beneficial. Ive thought about you....


It must be so frustrating and tiring. If you get rid of the pain it will be worth it. Are you hurting badly now? I hope not because they shouldn't make you wait in pain.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm so laid back I'm horizontal most of the day. :lol:


That is very funny. I needed a laugh. Thank you.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I'm afraid I don't have any news he said he would take things under advisement and get back with the attorneys with the decision!
> 
> I am afraid I didn't understand what my attorney meant today when she asked me how Michael interacted with us I gave her a few brief answers and what she wanted was stories about when he was here I am so sad about this and beating myself up already
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't think it was all bad mom showed with her dad and right in front of the whole room he told her she shouldn't be sitting with us well she is a grown woman she can make that choice right, she didn't move, her testimony didn't harm us but when asked where she wanted Michael she looked at her dad and was torn and said I don't know I want him home which is how I answered that question first!


You did your best in a stressful situation. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> It wasn't to bad although I did do the sorta splits trying to get into the car :shock: (one leg getting in the car and the other one slipped ow)


Be verrrry careful. My friend slipped in wet hardwood floor and has just had a hip replacement because the ball broke in her socket. Now I'm so careful I'm tripping over things I never did before.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to visit a local abbey this morning. I'll catch up later. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its very gusty out there. Im at over 60's today. Will catch up now. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> It must be so frustrating and tiring. If you get rid of the pain it will be worth it. Are you hurting badly now? I hope not because they shouldn't make you wait in pain.


I,m not in pain jolly. She put some sedative in the tooth, but I cant have a tooth out until //////ive taken some tablets/


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I'm afraid I don't have any news he said he would take things under advisement and get back with the attorneys with the decision!
> 
> I am afraid I didn't understand what my attorney meant today when she asked me how Michael interacted with us I gave her a few brief answers and what she wanted was stories about when he was here I am so sad about this and beating myself up already
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't think it was all bad mom showed with her dad and right in front of the whole room he told her she shouldn't be sitting with us well she is a grown woman she can make that choice right, she didn't move, her testimony didn't harm us but when asked where she wanted Michael she looked at her dad and was torn and said I don't know I want him home which is how I answered that question first!


Sending you all my love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> That is very funny. I needed a laugh. Thank you.


Any time I can oblige. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I'm afraid I don't have any news he said he would take things under advisement and get back with the attorneys with the decision!
> 
> I am afraid I didn't understand what my attorney meant today when she asked me how Michael interacted with us I gave her a few brief answers and what she wanted was stories about when he was here I am so sad about this and beating myself up already
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't think it was all bad mom showed with her dad and right in front of the whole room he told her she shouldn't be sitting with us well she is a grown woman she can make that choice right, she didn't move, her testimony didn't harm us but when asked where she wanted Michael she looked at her dad and was torn and said I don't know I want him home which is how I answered that question first!


I'm so sorry this is dragging out, thinking of you! Love xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, picking Aiden up today from nursery. Expect it will be another Lego afternoon! I'm busy finishing a jacket. 
My friend is 60 this weekend & her family have arranged a surprise party for her. That in itself is a big deal but her son & family are coming over from Australia too. They are going to be at the party. She is going to be in shock! Her son was born a few weeks before our little boy, who we sadly lost. Mark has always been so special to me. We shall be meeting his new baby boy for the first time, hence me making him a jacket, they will all be feeling the cold when they arrive! Well just noticed the time I'm off to pick up our A, he is always so happy to see me because he knows Grandad is just behind!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, picking Aiden up today from nursery. Expect it will be another Lego afternoon! I'm busy finishing a jacket.
> My friend is 60 this weekend & her family have arranged a surprise party for her. That in itself is a big deal but her son & family are coming over from Australia too. They are going to be at the party. She is going to be in shock! Her son was born a few weeks before our little boy, who we sadly lost. Mark has always been so special to me. We shall be meeting his new baby boy for the first time, hence me making him a jacket, they will all be feeling the cold when they arrive! Well just noticed the time I'm off to pick up our A, he is always so happy to see me because he knows Grandad is just behind!!


Don't sell yourself short...they always need Grandma! What a special day for your friend. Although, I'm not so sure I'd like to be surprised like that---I might be too flummoxed to enjoy everything.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Any time I can oblige. :thumbup:


I'm pleased you are enjoying your holly's...the weather here is awful with lots of wind. You stay where you are and have a great time. Dont over do things :roll:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm pleased you are enjoying your holly's...the weather here is awful with lots of wind. You stay where you are and have a great time. Dont over do things :roll:


I'm trying hard not to overdo it, it is a struggle sometimes, having to walk down the beach, swim in the sea, have meals etc. but have coped so far. :lol: Sorry about your weather, at least it isn't snow, that's probably waiting until we get home. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm trying hard not to overdo it, it is a struggle sometimes, having to walk down the beach, swim in the sea, have meals etc. but have coped so far. :lol: Sorry about your weather, at least it isn't snow, that's probably waiting until we get home. :thumbdown:


We had rain yesterday and snow is forecasted for today, but it's 30F degrees so we're doing okay. Not a bad winter so far. Just wish we'd get more sunshine; it's been very gloomy for way too long and it affects everyone's mood (including mine)!

Going into work this morning ... the contract job is winding down and my projects are nearly completed, so I'm planning on what craft project I'm going to attack first when this is all done. I've missed my needlework! I do have a valentine coaster thing going via crochet and a baby bib on the knitting needles. I'm determined to finish writing up that pattern and sending it around. I've only made about 5 of them with different versions and think I'm down to the finish line of deciding which techniques turned out the best.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon, it is now pouring with rain, but thankful we have our visit to Farnborough Abbey in the dry. It was most interesting. Farnborough Abbey was built by the Empress Eugine, the wife of Napolean 3rd as a mauseleum for her husband and son. They were exiled to England and after his death Eugine lived at Farnborough Hill which is now a girls school. The Abbey is run by Benedectine monks and it is self sufficient with it's own farm. It's amazing what history is just on my doorstep.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, it is now pouring with rain, but thankful we have our visit to Farnborough Abbey in the dry. It was most interesting. Farnborough Abbey was built by the Empress Eugine, the wife of Napolean 3rd as a mauseleum for her husband and son. They were exiled to England and after his death Eugine lived at Farnborough Hill which is now a girls school. The Abbey is run by Benedectine monks and it is self sufficient with it's own farm. It's amazing what history is just on my doorstep.


My uncle is a Benedictine monk/priest and has been part of an abbey about an hour north of me. He's the only living sibling of my Dad's. The abbey was a working farm for many years and then was into so many other things over the years and now is mainly a retreat and convention center. It's a great place for us to have our family reunions although some family members object to communal bathrooms and sparse furnishings. I'd love to visit other monasteries; I find that way of life fascinating as I could never ever live it!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, it is now pouring with rain, but thankful we have our visit to Farnborough Abbey in the dry. It was most interesting. Farnborough Abbey was built by the Empress Eugine, the wife of Napolean 3rd as a mauseleum for her husband and son. They were exiled to England and after his death Eugine lived at Farnborough Hill which is now a girls school. The Abbey is run by Benedectine monks and it is self sufficient with it's own farm. It's amazing what history is just on my doorstep.


That sounds like a fun day and an interesting visit to the Abbey. We've got rain again this morning. Not sure what I'm going to do today. Hope everyone is having a great/day/afternoon in spite of whatever weather you may be having. Love you all lots. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to the over 60's. Guess what?????? I won the bonus ball twice and got $50......THEN.....I won $9 on the bingo and a pkt of bars of like milky ways. Its been a good afternoon.

Its official.... DH has made me the perfect cup of cappucino (hes still not getting my winnings) haha....Ive put the winnings in the holiday purse, well its holidays/wool purse. 

The weather is high force gales and rain so enjoy yourself Barny. with a bit of luck it'll be Spring when you get home. All my snowdrops are out in the back garden. 

The staff is supposed to be coming tonight. I hope she does then we can catch up on the gossip!!!!!(nice gossip)


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, it is now pouring with rain, but thankful we have our visit to Farnborough Abbey in the dry. It was most interesting. Farnborough Abbey was built by the Empress Eugine, the wife of Napolean 3rd as a mauseleum for her husband and son. They were exiled to England and after his death Eugine lived at Farnborough Hill which is now a girls school. The Abbey is run by Benedectine monks and it is self sufficient with it's own farm. It's amazing what history is just on my doorstep.


You live in a beautiful part of the country, Most things are at hand to you. I love it down there.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the over 60's. Guess what?????? I won the bonus ball twice and got $50......THEN.....I won $9 on the bingo and a pkt of bars of like milky ways. Its been a good afternoon.
> 
> Its official.... DH has made me the perfect cup of cappucino (hes still not getting my winnings) haha....Ive put the winnings in the holiday purse, well its holidays/wool purse.
> 
> The weather is high force gales and rain so enjoy yourself Barny. with a bit of luck it'll be Spring when you get home. All my snowdrops are out in the back garden.
> 
> The staff is supposed to be coming tonight. I hope she does then we can catch up on the gossip!!!!!(nice gossip)


Great winnings Susan, you do well at all these events :thumbup: now that your DH has made you the best cappuccino ever will he be able to keep up the standard? Stay in from this awful weather, if it's as bad as down here (and I suspect it's worse) you really don't want to be out in it... I don't know how I got home from the station in one piece!


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a fun day and an interesting visit to the Abbey. We've got rain again this morning. Not sure what I'm going to do today. Hope everyone is having a great/day/afternoon in spite of whatever weather you may be having. Love you all lots. xxxooo


What ever you got around to doing I hope you enjoyed your self


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I'm afraid I don't have any news he said he would take things under advisement and get back with the attorneys with the decision!
> 
> I am afraid I didn't understand what my attorney meant today when she asked me how Michael interacted with us I gave her a few brief answers and what she wanted was stories about when he was here I am so sad about this and beating myself up already
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't think it was all bad mom showed with her dad and right in front of the whole room he told her she shouldn't be sitting with us well she is a grown woman she can make that choice right, she didn't move, her testimony didn't harm us but when asked where she wanted Michael she looked at her dad and was torn and said I don't know I want him home which is how I answered that question first!


Don't beat yourself up over your answers, you were under a lot of pressure and very few people perform well in those conditions. Hope you get a out come soon.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I'm afraid I don't have any news he said he would take things under advisement and get back with the attorneys with the decision!
> 
> I am afraid I didn't understand what my attorney meant today when she asked me how Michael interacted with us I gave her a few brief answers and what she wanted was stories about when he was here I am so sad about this and beating myself up already
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't think it was all bad mom showed with her dad and right in front of the whole room he told her she shouldn't be sitting with us well she is a grown woman she can make that choice right, she didn't move, her testimony didn't harm us but when asked where she wanted Michael she looked at her dad and was torn and said I don't know I want him home which is how I answered that question first!


Oh honey, how awful that they are still leaving you hanging without a decision. Your attorney should have prepared you for what he wanted you to say, please don't worry that what you said wasn't right, I'm sure the judge could tell from every word and your body language how much you love that little boy and how good you would be for him! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well today was dear John's funeral and I have never been more proud of my family, especially my grandchildren. They looked so smart and grown up and they behaved impeccably throughout, just a few tears at the end. So glad it's all over now. Matt was a pallbearer but didn't tell Sam or his mum he was going to do it, that reduced both ladies to tears - and me!! The weather was bright and quite sunny, and the crematorium the most beautiful parkland, lakes and fountains. We have the kids overnight while Sam and Matt stay down with his mum, means an early start to take the kids to school tomorrow!
Hope everyone is doing ok, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, our Pam is way over on the West side in Washington. Nitzi is more likely to cop it as she is just North of Toronto! Geography lesson over!!!


Good map ! Yup , we were right in the middle of it all so we had a good day and a half of hearty snow .. the kind of fluffy fat snow that you cant see anything around you . Jess put it best , she said she feels like she is inside a snow globe lol.

But we have some awesome road crews and they had all the main roads clear and safe and even made it to alot of the secondary and back roads too.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh honey, how awful that they are still leaving you hanging without a decision. Your attorney should have prepared you for what he wanted you to say, please don't worry that what you said wasn't right, I'm sure the judge could tell from every word and your body language how much you love that little boy and how good you would be for him! xxxxxxxx


She did prepare us but I just lost focus because grandad came in acting horrible and I didn't get a chance to compose myself as I was the first witness called!! :-(


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I'm afraid I don't have any news he said he would take things under advisement and get back with the attorneys with the decision!
> 
> I am afraid I didn't understand what my attorney meant today when she asked me how Michael interacted with us I gave her a few brief answers and what she wanted was stories about when he was here I am so sad about this and beating myself up already
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't think it was all bad mom showed with her dad and right in front of the whole room he told her she shouldn't be sitting with us well she is a grown woman she can make that choice right, she didn't move, her testimony didn't harm us but when asked where she wanted Michael she looked at her dad and was torn and said I don't know I want him home which is how I answered that question first!


That boys attorney is a bully and well ... lots of inappropriate words too!
I pray that having so many of us standing behind you that the judge will do what is best for michael. At least the judge seems to dislike the other attorney as much as everyone else does . lol 
Love you sis , You did everything you could and now we wait  
In the mean time ... My life is getting more and more purple by the minute LOL some wonderful sister i know has gotten me a purple coat so we can be all matchy in our favorite colors hers being green and me purple  I havent got one since i gained so much weight and so have been flaunting about in me normal clothes in this weather and even i have to admit that it is a bit brisk 

See , i have the best sister in the world ... with someone who has such a capacity for kindness and love , surely things will go her way


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> She did prepare us but I just lost focus because grandad came in acting horrible and I didn't get a chance to compose myself as I was the first witness called!! :-(


OMG ! you should have heard Jess when the attorney came out to get her ! 
She was the first one of us called , and she yelled , " why do i have to be first , i didn't even do nothin"!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> OMG ! you should have heard Jess when the attorney came out to get her !
> She was the first one of us called , and she yelled , " why do i have to be first , i didn't even do nothin"!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That is hilarious and I can see her doing that!!


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm trying hard not to overdo it, it is a struggle sometimes, having to walk down the beach, swim in the sea, have meals etc. but have coped so far. :lol: Sorry about your weather, at least it isn't snow, that's probably waiting until we get home. :thumbdown:


um , i dont even have words lol just Um ... 

Hope your not hurting yourself walking on that hot sand lol


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That is hilarious and I can see her doing that!!


i think she had everyone cracking up all day


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Well today was dear John's funeral and I have never been more proud of my family, especially my grandchildren. They looked so smart and grown up and they behaved impeccably throughout, just a few tears at the end. So glad it's all over now. Matt was a pallbearer but didn't tell Sam or his mum he was going to do it, that reduced both ladies to tears - and me!! The weather was bright and quite sunny, and the crematorium the most beautiful parkland, lakes and fountains. We have the kids overnight while Sam and Matt stay down with his mum, means an early start to take the kids to school tomorrow!
> Hope everyone is doing ok, lots of love xxxxxxx


oh londy , my heart aches for all of you  
But i believe we dont really say goodbye 
just see you soon . 
because we all know how time seems to fly 
and i believe in the great reunion in heaven .

Love you all .


----------



## linkan

Congratulations Grandma Susan !! It seems like your lucky day .. maybe a good day to play a lottery ! LOL  

Love you


----------



## linkan

I have to jump off , i am not caught up 100% but getting there lol , i will be back soon .

love and hugs


----------



## binkbrice

I have to go and pick up a prescription the dentist had to call in for me my tooth that had the root canal is not playing nice I think it got infected!


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I have to go and pick up a prescription the dentist had to call in for me my tooth that had the root canal is not playing nice I think it got infected!


You and me both bonny lass. Im on the anti biotics before the extraction. and I have to come off my blood thinners a few days before incase she cant stop me bleeding when I have it out. Theres never a fdull moment in this house.

Im still not giving up on you over Michael. The judge must know You wouldnt go through all this if you didnt care about him. Stay in there girl.


----------



## grandma susan

BARNY....Ive just listened to the weather report and the places that got flooded before up here is on its way again. Keswick ec. It doesnt look healthy in Wales neither.


----------



## SaxonLady

Had Harley overnight, got up early to take him to school, then DH took him! Both boys are here again tonight as Aiden felt left out. So SOMEONE has to get up early again to take them both to school.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Had Harley overnight, got up early to take him to school, then DH took him! Both boys are here again tonight as Aiden felt left out. So SOMEONE has to get up early again to take them both to school.


Bet its not DH..... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Just been on the phone to DS. We are not to go up there tomorrow. DIL has her asthma and cant get her breath. She thinks it could be a chest infection and doesnt want DH to catch it with having no immune system. Bless her. I hope shes going to be OK..

GS1 goes to the University tomorrow for an interview in the chance that he may be able to go there next year (after this summer). It doesnt seem two mins since I was rocking him to sleep.


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't sell yourself short...they always need Grandma! What a special day for your friend. Although, I'm not so sure I'd like to be surprised like that---I might be too flummoxed to enjoy everything.


I think she will be flummoxed, so will I! Don't know how I'm going to keep a straight face when I see her on her birthday, it's the day before the party, but I shall have to give her a card that day as usual.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> That boys attorney is a bully and well ... lots of inappropriate words too!
> I pray that having so many of us standing behind you that the judge will do what is best for michael. At least the judge seems to dislike the other attorney as much as everyone else does . lol
> Love you sis , You did everything you could and now we wait
> In the mean time ... My life is getting more and more purple by the minute LOL some wonderful sister i know has gotten me a purple coat so we can be all matchy in our favorite colors hers being green and me purple  I havent got one since i gained so much weight and so have been flaunting about in me normal clothes in this weather and even i have to admit that it is a bit brisk
> 
> See , i have the best sister in the world ... with someone who has such a capacity for kindness and love , surely things will go her way


We can all certainly hope so.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Just been on the phone to DS. We are not to go up there tomorrow. DIL has her asthma and cant get her breath. She thinks it could be a chest infection and doesnt want DH to catch it with having no immune system. Bless her. I hope shes going to be OK..
> 
> GS1 goes to the University tomorrow for an interview in the chance that he may be able to go there next year (after this summer). It doesnt seem two mins since I was rocking him to sleep.


Hope your DIL feels better soon. Good luck to your GS, what Uni is he going to for the interview?


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm trying hard not to overdo it, it is a struggle sometimes, having to walk down the beach, swim in the sea, have meals etc. but have coped so far. :lol: Sorry about your weather, at least it isn't snow, that's probably waiting until we get home. :thumbdown:


Don't you worry about us we'll be fine!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Well today was dear John's funeral and I have never been more proud of my family, especially my grandchildren. They looked so smart and grown up and they behaved impeccably throughout, just a few tears at the end. So glad it's all over now. Matt was a pallbearer but didn't tell Sam or his mum he was going to do it, that reduced both ladies to tears - and me!! The weather was bright and quite sunny, and the crematorium the most beautiful parkland, lakes and fountains. We have the kids overnight while Sam and Matt stay down with his mum, means an early start to take the kids to school tomorrow!
> Hope everyone is doing ok, lots of love xxxxxxx


Thought of you all today, glad it went off OK.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> You live in a beautiful part of the country, Most things are at hand to you. I love it down there.


It's great up your way too! Pleased about your winnings, you will have to get a bigger purse soon!!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the over 60's. Guess what?????? I won the bonus ball twice and got $50......THEN.....I won $9 on the bingo and a pkt of bars of like milky ways. Its been a good afternoon.
> 
> Its official.... DH has made me the perfect cup of cappucino (hes still not getting my winnings) haha....Ive put the winnings in the holiday purse, well its holidays/wool purse.
> 
> The weather is high force gales and rain so enjoy yourself Barny. with a bit of luck it'll be Spring when you get home. All my snowdrops are out in the back garden.
> 
> The staff is supposed to be coming tonight. I hope she does then we can catch up on the gossip!!!!!(nice gossip)


Well done, Susan! That's awesome and so is the perfect cappuccino! Stay warm and dry with that weather.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh honey, how awful that they are still leaving you hanging without a decision. Your attorney should have prepared you for what he wanted you to say, please don't worry that what you said wasn't right, I'm sure the judge could tell from every word and your body language how much you love that little boy and how good you would be for him! xxxxxxxx


And from me, too, Lisa. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well today was dear John's funeral and I have never been more proud of my family, especially my grandchildren. They looked so smart and grown up and they behaved impeccably throughout, just a few tears at the end. So glad it's all over now. Matt was a pallbearer but didn't tell Sam or his mum he was going to do it, that reduced both ladies to tears - and me!! The weather was bright and quite sunny, and the crematorium the most beautiful parkland, lakes and fountains. We have the kids overnight while Sam and Matt stay down with his mum, means an early start to take the kids to school tomorrow!
> Hope everyone is doing ok, lots of love xxxxxxx


So glad it went so well and everyone will have good memories of the man and the occasion. Enjoy your GKs.  xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> um , i dont even have words lol just Um ...
> 
> Hope your not hurting yourself walking on that hot sand lol


I feel as though I've singed them a few times. :!:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> BARNY....Ive just listened to the weather report and the places that got flooded before up here is on its way again. Keswick ec. It doesnt look healthy in Wales neither.


Luckily our house is up the side of the valley and not down the bottom so all should be OK. Won't worry about it anyway as there is nothing we can do if it does get flooded. Our neighbour knows our insurance company so would get in touch with them if anything happens.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Be verrrry careful. My friend slipped in wet hardwood floor and has just had a hip replacement because the ball broke in her socket. Now I'm so careful I'm tripping over things I never did before.


Polly, I think that being careful means that you trip over *LESS * than what you used to trip over. 😲😲😲😲😆😆


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I'm afraid I don't have any news he said he would take things under advisement and get back with the attorneys with the decision!
> 
> I am afraid I didn't understand what my attorney meant today when she asked me how Michael interacted with us I gave her a few brief answers and what she wanted was stories about when he was here I am so sad about this and beating myself up already
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't think it was all bad mom showed with her dad and right in front of the whole room he told her she shouldn't be sitting with us well she is a grown woman she can make that choice right, she didn't move, her testimony didn't harm us but when asked where she wanted Michael she looked at her dad and was torn and said I don't know I want him home which is how I answered that question first!


Binky you did you very best, and my heart is with you! Everything is now in the hands of the universe! I really hope they all come to the right decision. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, picking Aiden up today from nursery. Expect it will be another Lego afternoon! I'm busy finishing a jacket.
> My friend is 60 this weekend & her family have arranged a surprise party for her. That in itself is a big deal but her son & family are coming over from Australia too. They are going to be at the party. She is going to be in shock! Her son was born a few weeks before our little boy, who we sadly lost. Mark has always been so special to me. We shall be meeting his new baby boy for the first time, hence me making him a jacket, they will all be feeling the cold when they arrive! Well just noticed the time I'm off to pick up our A, he is always so happy to see me because he knows Grandad is just behind!!


Drat ........ I wish I knew them, I would have tried to hitch a lift! hahahahah


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't sell yourself short...they always need Grandma! What a special day for your friend. Although, I'm not so sure I'd like to be surprised like that---I might be too flummoxed to enjoy everything.


I would definitely be a bit flummoxed, if a children's of mine lived overseas, and showed up at a party for me, and had not given prior notice.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm pleased you are enjoying your holly's...the weather here is awful with lots of wind. You stay where you are and have a great time. Dont over do things :roll:


Susan we are have high winds here also, but no rain or snow ........... just heat! 🌅


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm trying hard not to overdo it, it is a struggle sometimes, having to walk down the beach, swim in the sea, have meals etc. but have coped so far. :lol: Sorry about your weather, at least it isn't snow, that's probably waiting until we get home. :thumbdown:


You just make sure that you get enough rest; you don't want to be exhausted when you return home! 😯


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, it is now pouring with rain, but thankful we have our visit to Farnborough Abbey in the dry. It was most interesting. Farnborough Abbey was built by the Empress Eugine, the wife of Napolean 3rd as a mauseleum for her husband and son. They were exiled to England and after his death Eugine lived at Farnborough Hill which is now a girls school. The Abbey is run by Benedectine monks and it is self sufficient with it's own farm. It's amazing what history is just on my doorstep.


Oooooooh ..... you have a huge amount of very interesting things - lots of opportunities for day trips, or longer.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the over 60's. Guess what?????? I won the bonus ball twice and got $50......THEN.....I won $9 on the bingo and a pkt of bars of like milky ways. Its been a good afternoon.
> 
> Its official.... DH has made me the perfect cup of cappucino (hes still not getting my winnings) haha....Ive put the winnings in the holiday purse, well its holidays/wool purse.
> 
> The weather is high force gales and rain so enjoy yourself Barny. with a bit of luck it'll be Spring when you get home. All my snowdrops are out in the back garden.
> 
> The staff is supposed to be coming tonight. I hope she does then we can catch up on the gossip!!!!!(nice gossip)


Well Susan, you did have a great time at the over 60's, and that is a nice amount to add to your spending money!

Shame about the weather though, but there isn't much more of your winter left, is there? We are still getting a few days a week in the higher summer temp, but we have a forecast for a couple of cooler days, with some possible rain, as a bonus! Of course I will believe it when I see it, because the weather people are quite often wrong! 😠


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Great winnings Susan, you do well at all these events :thumbup: now that your DH has made you the best cappuccino ever will he be able to keep up the standard? Stay in from this awful weather, if it's as bad as down here (and I suspect it's worse) you really don't want to be out in it... I don't know how I got home from the station in one piece!


With a great deal of good fortune, and an additional amount of good management, I would say! 😆😆


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well today was dear John's funeral and I have never been more proud of my family, especially my grandchildren. They looked so smart and grown up and they behaved impeccably throughout, just a few tears at the end. So glad it's all over now. Matt was a pallbearer but didn't tell Sam or his mum he was going to do it, that reduced both ladies to tears - and me!! The weather was bright and quite sunny, and the crematorium the most beautiful parkland, lakes and fountains. We have the kids overnight while Sam and Matt stay down with his mum, means an early start to take the kids to school tomorrow!
> Hope everyone is doing ok, lots of love xxxxxxx


It is good that the children attended the funeral, there will be no loose ends for them, later in life. Wonderful weather is always good for funerals too, to me that would signify that everything will be ok. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Good map ! Yup , we were right in the middle of it all so we had a good day and a half of hearty snow .. the kind of fluffy fat snow that you cant see anything around you . Jess put it best , she said she feels like she is inside a snow globe lol.
> 
> But we have some awesome road crews and they had all the main roads clear and safe and even made it to alot of the secondary and back roads too.


It is wonderful, that you have such efficient road crews! I don't know if our road crews would be eligible for a compliment like that, most of the time that we see them, they are almost always resting on their equipment, instead of using it efficiently!😠😱😠😱😆


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> She did prepare us but I just lost focus because grandad came in acting horrible and I didn't get a chance to compose myself as I was the first witness called!! :-(


At times like that, blinkers and ear plugs would be helpful! ☺


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> That boys attorney is a bully and well ... lots of inappropriate words too!
> I pray that having so many of us standing behind you that the judge will do what is best for michael. At least the judge seems to dislike the other attorney as much as everyone else does . lol
> Love you sis , You did everything you could and now we wait
> In the mean time ... My life is getting more and more purple by the minute LOL some wonderful sister i know has gotten me a purple coat so we can be all matchy in our favorite colors hers being green and me purple  I havent got one since i gained so much weight and so have been flaunting about in me normal clothes in this weather and even i have to admit that it is a bit brisk
> 
> See , i have the best sister in the world ... with someone who has such a capacity for kindness and love , surely things will go her way


We all really hope so, anyway!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> OMG ! you should have heard Jess when the attorney came out to get her !
> She was the first one of us called , and she yelled , " why do i have to be first , i didn't even do nothin"!


Why did she think she was called? Was it for the same case?


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have to go and pick up a prescription the dentist had to call in for me my tooth that had the root canal is not playing nice I think it got infected!


Oh no, I really hope that it isn't infected, and that whatever is wrong with it, that it is not serious!😦😟


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Had Harley overnight, got up early to take him to school, then DH took him! Both boys are here again tonight as Aiden felt left out. So SOMEONE has to get up early again to take them both to school.


😄😄😄😄😄


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Just been on the phone to DS. We are not to go up there tomorrow. DIL has her asthma and cant get her breath. She thinks it could be a chest infection and doesnt want DH to catch it with having no immune system. Bless her. I hope shes going to be OK..
> 
> GS1 goes to the University tomorrow for an interview in the chance that he may be able to go there next year (after this summer). It doesnt seem two mins since I was rocking him to sleep.


They definitely grow quickly, blink your eyes, and they are no longer children!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I feel as though I've singed them a few times. :!:


Aw, I feel for you dear!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful, that you have such efficient road crews! I don't know if our road crews would be eligible for a compliment like that, most of the time that we see them, they are almost always resting on their equipment, instead of using it efficiently!😠😱😠😱😆


Yep, same here, one doing the work, the others standing around watching!!


----------



## London Girl

Up early this morning to take the GKs to school, Liv had band practice at 8.30, it's so true, Susan and Judi, about how fast they grow, it's almost scary. Jake takes himself to school now and Liv totters in with her karate kit over one shoulder and her trombone case over the other and her school bag round her neck, didn't want me to walk her into school even though it looked pretty deserted! So grown up, sigh!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yep, same here, one doing the work, the others standing around watching!!


And they get paid for doing that strenuous work too! I could have done with a job like that. hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Up early this morning to take the GKs to school, Liv had band practice at 8.30, it's so true, Susan and Judi, about how fast they grow, it's almost scary. Jake takes himself to school now and Liv totters in with her karate kit over one shoulder and her trombone case over the other and her school bag round her neck, didn't want me to walk her into school even though it looked pretty deserted! So grown up, sigh!


Yes ..... my gorgeous little dynamic duo are growing up too fast ........ they are still gorgeous little babies now, but I am hoping that they will keeping toddling (or running, I don't mind which) up to me, whenever we go visiting. The elder of all of the girls, is the only one that seems to have grown out of it, but she still likes getting a kiss and a cuddle, when we leave - she is 14 now, and such a beautiful girl (as they all are), she is coming into her adult looks.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, the weather is awful, rain and wind, so no plans for today.It was hard getting up this morning, I'm so tired (whats new about that eh?)


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and very windy Surrey. It howled and poured last night. It has now stopped raining for the moment but it is still very windy.

Didn't make it on last night as we had to pick gks up from school. They were on good form and entertained us to their piano pieces. Both are coming on nicely.

Londy I am so glad the funeral went well and the gks attended. Hope you made it up for school ok this morning.

Susan, well done on your winnings, hope the tooth is behaving.

We are off to choose some paint for the guestroom today and some electrical stuff to redo a standard lamp.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am ET and -2'C (28'F). We had a dusting of snow last night.
There were 6 people at Knit Night, including a friend of the owner. As usual the conversation became animated just when it was time to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and very windy Surrey. It howled and poured last night. It has now stopped raining for the moment but it is still very windy.
> 
> Didn't make it on last night as we had to pick gks up from school. They were on good form and entertained us to their piano pieces. Both are coming on nicely.
> 
> Londy I am so glad the funeral went well and the gks attended. Hope you made it up for school ok this morning.
> 
> Susan, well done on your winnings, hope the tooth is behaving.
> 
> We are off to choose some paint for the guestroom today and some electrical stuff to redo a standard lamp.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


Don't get blown away.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, the weather is awful, rain and wind, so no plans for today.It was hard getting up this morning, I'm so tired (whats new about that eh?)


I was up late last night with Knit Night. I'll be drinking jugs of tea today. The lady in the cubicle next to me is back from vacation. She makes sure that I get up and go for a walk every few hours. It does help stop me from nodding off at work.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful, that you have such efficient road crews! I don't know if our road crews would be eligible for a compliment like that, most of the time that we see them, they are almost always resting on their equipment, instead of using it efficiently!😠😱😠😱😆


The road crew that we have for our local part of the highway is wonderful. They are using the airport style snowplows that expand to cover two and a half lanes when they plow. So much better than the old crew. (The government changed contracts last year) They are actually on the highway as the snow begins, running the roads with the rest of us. That way they can react to local conditions instead of waiting and being called by the police once an accident happens.
The summer crew is a different story. They often employ students so the regular employees can have a vacation. The student employees seem to think: if they show up, pay them; if they do work, pay them more. :!: :?:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes ..... my gorgeous little dynamic duo are growing up too fast ........ they are still gorgeous little babies now, but I am hoping that they will keeping toddling (or running, I don't mind which) up to me, whenever we go visiting. The elder of all of the girls, is the only one that seems to have grown out of it, but she still likes getting a kiss and a cuddle, when we leave - she is 14 now, and such a beautiful girl (as they all are), she is coming into her adult looks.


Don't tell anyone but Jake still jumps into bed for a cuddle in the morning when they have stayed over, it's wonderful!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and very windy Surrey. It howled and poured last night. It has now stopped raining for the moment but it is still very windy.
> 
> Didn't make it on last night as we had to pick gks up from school. They were on good form and entertained us to their piano pieces. Both are coming on nicely.
> 
> Londy I am so glad the funeral went well and the gks attended. Hope you made it up for school ok this morning.
> 
> Susan, well done on your winnings, hope the tooth is behaving.
> 
> We are off to choose some paint for the guestroom today and some electrical stuff to redo a standard lamp.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


Ah, B & Q, have fun!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The road crew that we have for our local part of the highway is wonderful. They are using the airport style snowplows that expand to cover two and a half lanes when they plow. So much better than the old crew. (The government changed contracts last year) They are actually on the highway as the snow begins, running the roads with the rest of us. That way they can react to local conditions instead of waiting and being called by the police once an accident happens.
> The summer crew is a different story. They often employ students so the regular employees can have a vacation. The student employees seem to think: if they show up, pay them; if they do work, pay them more. :!: :?:


That really looks efficient!! So glad we don't need them at the moment!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Just been on the phone to DS. We are not to go up there tomorrow. DIL has her asthma and cant get her breath. She thinks it could be a chest infection and doesnt want DH to catch it with having no immune system. Bless her. I hope shes going to be OK..
> 
> GS1 goes to the University tomorrow for an interview in the chance that he may be able to go there next year (after this summer). It doesnt seem two mins since I was rocking him to sleep.


I wish GS1 luck for his interview.
Time flys before you know it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That really looks efficient!! So glad we don't need them at the moment!!


They haven't really had much snow to plow here this year. February is typically our coldest month, so we might get more snow then.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Don't tell anyone but Jake still jumps into bed for a cuddle in the morning when they have stayed over, it's wonderful!!!


So do my gss xx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have to go and pick up a prescription the dentist had to call in for me my tooth that had the root canal is not playing nice I think it got infected!


I hope you get fixed up quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now. I need to drag the bins to the curb.
Lisa and Susan, take the antibiotics and I hope your teeth stop hurting soon.
Purple, have fun shopping.
Saxy, I hope you can get a nap in this afternoon after getting up early two days in a row.

Everyone have a great day.
Stay cool, Judi


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> The road crew that we have for our local part of the highway is wonderful. They are using the airport style snowplows that expand to cover two and a half lanes when they plow. So much better than the old crew. (The government changed contracts last year) They are actually on the highway as the snow begins, running the roads with the rest of us. That way they can react to local conditions instead of waiting and being called by the police once an accident happens.
> The summer crew is a different story. They often employ students so the regular employees can have a vacation. The student employees seem to think: if they show up, pay them; if they do work, pay them more. :!: :?:


Trouble with our country it seems as though the weather always surprises. The best excuses for late trains is leaves on the lines! Don't get me started on when it snows!


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, it's wet & windy here. Just been to my 'fat club' as DH calls it. 1 & 1/2lb. ON, this week. Just what I needed today as I'm feeling a bit down, I need sunshine & warmth, have you got room for me Barny?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> They haven't really had much snow to plow here this year. February is typically our coldest month, so we might get more snow then.


Same here, if we are going to get snow, it will probablybe February!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> So do my gss xx


Long may it last!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers to all - thinking of you


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Trouble with our country it seems as though the weather always surprises. The best excuses for late trains is leaves on the lines! Don't get me started on when it snows!


The wrong sort of snow! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, it's wet & windy here. Just been to my 'fat club' as DH calls it. 1 & 1/2lb. ON, this week. Just what I needed today as I'm feeling a bit down, I need sunshine & warmth, have you got room for me Barny?


Oh dear, I put half a pound on, probably that lunch in M & S !!! :lol: Actually, I blamed the buffet yesterday, it was all lovely but all stodge, pork pies, quiches, pizza etc and I think a veggie would have starved, no salad even, except for a couple of slices of cucumber for garnish!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Same here, if we are going to get snow, it will probablybe February!


But that's when important people gave theur birthdays xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, it's wet & windy here. Just been to my 'fat club' as DH calls it. 1 & 1/2lb. ON, this week. Just what I needed today as I'm feeling a bit down, I need sunshine & warmth, have you got room for me Barny?


Sending you up hugs, weigh does go up even when you are grying to loose weight xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I put half a pound on, probably that lunch in M & S !!! :lol: Actually, I blamed the buffet yesterday, it was all lovely but all stodge, pork pies, quiches, pizza etc and I think a veggie would have starved, no salad even, except for a couple of slices of cucumber for garnish!!!


I think every funeral meal is like that. The last one we went to there was nothing veggie, my poor DD was starving, be g a strict veggie, not even a cheese sandwich!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> But that's when important people gave theur birthdays xxx


Who might that be then?🍷🍷🍷🍰🍰🍰


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Who might that be then?🍷🍷🍷🍰🍰🍰


Susan, Pam, Pearlie :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

Hi everyone. The weather is continuing to be grotty. Thankfully it stayed dry for play time...the children are climbing the walls by the end of the day if they don't get out, especially when it's windy.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. The weather is continuing to be grotty. Thankfully it stayed dry for play time...the children are climbing the walls by the end of the day if they don't get out, especially when it's windy.


Memories! I hated it when it was windy, why does it effect children so much. Hope alls well with you & yours?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, the weather is awful, rain and wind, so no plans for today.It was hard getting up this morning, I'm so tired (whats new about that eh?)


It as really hard getting up this morning; and, yes, I took the boys to school while DH slept. Very unusual though.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now. I need to drag the bins to the curb.
> Lisa and Susan, take the antibiotics and I hope your teeth stop hurting soon.
> Purple, have fun shopping.
> Saxy, I hope you can get a nap in this afternoon after getting up early two days in a row.
> 
> Everyone have a great day.
> Stay cool, Judi


No, I didn't. I had an RBL meeting.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I put half a pound on, probably that lunch in M & S !!! :lol: Actually, I blamed the buffet yesterday, it was all lovely but all stodge, pork pies, quiches, pizza etc and I think a veggie would have starved, no salad even, except for a couple of slices of cucumber for garnish!!!


Oh yes. Buffets are death to diets! I suppose pastry is cheap and easy.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Who might that be then?🍷🍷🍷🍰🍰🍰


Sophia Janet, my great grand-daughter! Nearly one year old now. February 28th.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> But that's when important people gave theur birthdays xxx


That's ok, instead of giving you birthday bumps, we'll roll you in the snow!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Oh yes. Buffets are death to diets! I suppose pastry is cheap and easy.


Very true!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's ok, instead of giving you birthday bumps, we'll roll you in the snow!!! xxxxx


I'd rather have a glass of rose please xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. The weather is continuing to be grotty. Thankfully it stayed dry for play time...the children are climbing the walls by the end of the day if they don't get out, especially when it's windy.


Grotty is a very good word to describe the weather!


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a good shop up at B and Q. Bought some wallpaper to do a feature wall in the guest room, matching duvet cover and some paint. Also bought a new light fitting for a standard lamp. Told Mr P I could do the light. WRONG! ! Thought the light fitting needed to be taken apart get at the screws. So I did. WRONG!!! Screws, springs and other bits all over the place. Mr P had to help as by this time l had broken off the thingy holding it together. I AM A FAILURE. Now havibg a stiff drink to get me through the rest of the day :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. We went out today and made a couple of appointments for eye tests. We go to the opticians on Friday and I think we may have to take a mortgage out to pay for them. We thsn had a bite to eat which was JUST acceptable. In other words, I'm pleased to be home. The wind is still blowing and to morrow its supposed to rain again.Its being so happy that keeps me going hahahahahaha.....I dont know YET how GS1 has got on and no ones thought to ring me, no doubt I shall face time them later. I hope DIL is better. I texted earlier but havrent had a reply.TOMORROW...I am NOT going out. Im going to knit.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I'd rather have a glass of rose please xxxx


I'm with you there girl, pour me a large one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good shop up at B and Q. Bought some wallpaper to do a feature wall in the guest room, matching duvet cover and some paint. Also bought a new light fitting for a standard lamp. Told Mr P I could do the light. WRONG! ! Thought the light fitting needed to be taken apart get at the screws. So I did. WRONG!!! Screws, springs and other bits all over the place. Mr P had to help as by this time l had broken off the thingy holding it together. I AM A FAILURE. Now havibg a stiff drink to get me through the rest of the day :XD:


Oh bless! I try and do these things because nobody else will, if you have a willing man *let him do it* while you sit genteelly crocheting and offering 'helpful' advice!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Don't tell anyone but Jake still jumps into bed for a cuddle in the morning when they have stayed over, it's wonderful!!!


MY lot do too.................they'd go mad If they thought I'd tell. :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The road crew that we have for our local part of the highway is wonderful. They are using the airport style snowplows that expand to cover two and a half lanes when they plow. So much better than the old crew. (The government changed contracts last year) They are actually on the highway as the snow begins, running the roads with the rest of us. That way they can react to local conditions instead of waiting and being called by the police once an accident happens.
> The summer crew is a different story. They often employ students so the regular employees can have a vacation. The student employees seem to think: if they show up, pay them; if they do work, pay them more. :!: :?:


Great snow planning by your highway folks, Nitzi!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> But that's when important people gave theur birthdays xxx


It is indeed!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Susan, Pam, Pearlie :thumbup:


And Purple!!!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Sophia Janet, my great grand-daughter! Nearly one year old now. February 28th.


I remember the day she was born. We were at Whitby?????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Sophia Janet, my great grand-daughter! Nearly one year old now. February 28th.


Oh, yes, and my DS, who actually has a real birthday on the calendar this year (February 29th)!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh bless! I try and do these things because nobody else will, if you have a willing man *let him do it* while you sit genteelly crocheting and offering 'helpful' advice!! xxxxx


That's what I do! Mr. Ric is more than happy to be Mr. Fix-It!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good shop up at B and Q. Bought some wallpaper to do a feature wall in the guest room, matching duvet cover and some paint. Also bought a new light fitting for a standard lamp. Told Mr P I could do the light. WRONG! ! Thought the light fitting needed to be taken apart get at the screws. So I did. WRONG!!! Screws, springs and other bits all over the place. Mr P had to help as by this time l had broken off the thingy holding it together. I AM A FAILURE. Now havibg a stiff drink to get me through the rest of the day :XD:


Your're not a failure..... you just didnt get it right this time.......still love you though.


----------



## Miss Pam

DS is on his way up from southern Oregon (about a 7-1/2 hour drive). Should be here early this evening if all goes well. The weather has been wet, but will hopefully be mostly dry for this trip. I do worry about him. Hope he's still holding his own with his troubles. Will know in a few hours. Will be really good to see him again.

Nothing else going on today. Will just have to knit!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> DS is on his way up from southern Oregon (about a 7-1/2 hour drive). Should be here early this evening if all goes well. The weather has been wet, but will hopefully be mostly dry for this trip. I do worry about him. Hope he's still holding his own with his troubles. Will know in a few hours. Will be really good to see him again.
> 
> Nothing else going on today. Will just have to knit!!!!  xxxooo


Hope he arrives safely xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oh bless! I try and do these things because nobody else will, if you have a willing man *let him do it* while you sit genteelly crocheting and offering 'helpful' advice!! xxxxx


But l wanted to do it!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Your're not a failure..... you just didnt get it right this time.......still love you though.


Thank you, luv u 2 xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope he arrives safely xxxx


Thank you!!!  xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Just had word from the family. GS1 has been guaranteed a place at University in Sept/oct, Hes very nervous but pleased as punch. DIL has been to the hospital today for an xray on her chest and they have given her steroids and she has to go back on Monday.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Just had word from the family. GS1 has been guaranteed a place at University in Sept/oct, Hes very nervous but pleased as punch. DIL has been to the hospital today for an xray on her chest and they have given her steroids and she has to go back on Monday.


Well done GS.Hugs to Sue xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> But that's when important people gave theur birthdays xxx


It sure is - then and in January. Two grandkids birthdays in February and one in January. I wonder who else has a birthday that month??


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> DS is on his way up from southern Oregon (about a 7-1/2 hour drive). Should be here early this evening if all goes well. The weather has been wet, but will hopefully be mostly dry for this trip. I do worry about him. Hope he's still holding his own with his troubles. Will know in a few hours. Will be really good to see him again.
> 
> Nothing else going on today. Will just have to knit!!!!  xxxooo


Sounds like a great way to wait for him to arrive.


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> It is indeed!  xxxooo


Is it your son who has a birthday this year Pam?


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, yes, and my DS, who actually has a real birthday on the calendar this year (February 29th)!


Ah should have read on before making the post just above this one


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Well done GS.Hugs to Sue xxxxxx


And from me, Susan!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Is it your son who has a birthday this year Pam?


Yes, it is. He's a Leap Year person. We brought him home from the adoption agency on April 1 (which, thankfully, was also Good Friday that year).


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, it's wet & windy here. Just been to my 'fat club' as DH calls it. 1 & 1/2lb. ON, this week. Just what I needed today as I'm feeling a bit down, I need sunshine & warmth, have you got room for me Barny?


There is a bed settee in our room!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Same here, if we are going to get snow, it will probablybe February!


Probably 18th Feb.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hi everyone. The weather is continuing to be grotty. Thankfully it stayed dry for play time...the children are climbing the walls by the end of the day if they don't get out, especially when it's windy.


To say nothing of the teachers.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> To say nothing of the teachers.


Indeed, it felt like a very long afternoon even with them having got out.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably 18th Feb.


What is happening then? Is that when you return?


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably 18th Feb.


Just had a look at your info, it's not your birthday, you are a May day baby. Lovely day to have a birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> What is happening then? Is that when you return?


We get home on the 17th, I'm just hoping we can get home before any snow as we have to go over the Brecon Beacons to get home.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Just had a look at your info, it's not your birthday, you are a May day baby. Lovely day to have a birthday :thumbup:


It was before they made mayday a bank holiday, so I never get any post when it falls on a Monday.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> We get home on the 17th, I'm just hoping we can get home before any snow as we have to go over the Brecon Beacons to get home.


Yes I appreciate it would be good to get home without having to deal with snow! It would be such a shock to the system :?


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> It was before they made mayday a bank holiday, so I never get any post when it falls on a Monday.


I can understand that. The May day bank holiday is the one I like the most as it's the only one that doesn't fall in a school holiday so I actually appreciate the extra day off


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure is - then and in January. Two grandkids birthdays in February and one in January. I wonder who else has a birthday that month??


Dd and five friends had their birthdays in January. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Why did she think she was called? Was it for the same case?


Yes she testified for us and they made them wait in the hall and called them in when it was their turn!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Just had word from the family. GS1 has been guaranteed a place at University in Sept/oct, Hes very nervous but pleased as punch. DIL has been to the hospital today for an xray on her chest and they have given her steroids and she has to go back on Monday.


That is excellent, well done GS1.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Beautiful blue sky and lots of tweeting birds. A bit of a frost overnight. Going to walk to the shops this morning.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. It seems to be a dry and windy day today.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> DS is on his way up from southern Oregon (about a 7-1/2 hour drive). Should be here early this evening if all goes well. The weather has been wet, but will hopefully be mostly dry for this trip. I do worry about him. Hope he's still holding his own with his troubles. Will know in a few hours. Will be really good to see him again.
> 
> Nothing else going on today. Will just have to knit!!!!  xxxooo


Nice you will see you son and I too hope that he is doing ok in every way! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> But l wanted to do it!!!


What would you say if Mr P decided to pick up your crochet and give it a go?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Just had word from the family. GS1 has been guaranteed a place at University in Sept/oct, Hes very nervous but pleased as punch. DIL has been to the hospital today for an xray on her chest and they have given her steroids and she has to go back on Monday.


That's wonderful news, where will he be going, or have I missed that bit?
Glad your DIL will soon be on the mend! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Probably 18th Feb.


Serves you right!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding, hope it's all over by the time you get home!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all!! Bright and sunny here too but cold! Went to see Room at the cinema yesterday, was a bit overlong but otherwise good. It was about a girl who had been abducted at the age of 17 and was locked in a remote garden shed for 7 years while her abductor, how can I put this, visited most evenings and not just to bring her groceries. She had a son while she was in there who was 5 when the film begins. They did escape eventually but their life was even worse for a while after that. Go and see it!
I am not getting any emails telling me of new postings on here or with my daily digest, admin seems to have turned them off. I have pm'd twice but neither message has been read yet!!! Most annoying. Not doing much today, finish a couple more bags, maybe.....! Have a good one everybody! xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am ET and -1'C (30'F) Precipitation and high winds all day and since it is near 0'C, it will be mixed precipitation.
I forgot to put my alarm on again. Bella-kitty woke me up.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Bright and sunny here too but cold! Went to see Room at the cinema yesterday, was a bit overlong but otherwise good. It was about a girl who had been abducted at the age of 17 and was locked in a remote garden shed for 7 years while her abductor, how can I put this, visited most evenings and not just to bring her groceries. She had a son while she was in there who was 5 when the film begins. They did escape eventually but their life was even worse for a while after that. Go and see it!
> I am not getting any emails telling me of new postings on here or with my daily digest, admin seems to have turned them off. I have pm'd twice but neither message has been read yet!!! Most annoying. Not doing much today, finish a couple more bags, maybe.....! Have a good one everybody! xxxxxxxx


We haven't been chopped either. I wonder if admin is on vacation?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Beautiful blue sky and lots of tweeting birds. A bit of a frost overnight. Going to walk to the shops this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xxx


My birds are hiding in the trees.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it is. He's a Leap Year person. We brought him home from the adoption agency on April 1 (which, thankfully, was also Good Friday that year).


One of my aunts is a leap year baby too. She's tickled to tell everyone she will be 17 this year.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Just had word from the family. GS1 has been guaranteed a place at University in Sept/oct, Hes very nervous but pleased as punch. DIL has been to the hospital today for an xray on her chest and they have given her steroids and she has to go back on Monday.


Good for GS1. I hope the steroids work for DIL.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good shop up at B and Q. Bought some wallpaper to do a feature wall in the guest room, matching duvet cover and some paint. Also bought a new light fitting for a standard lamp. Told Mr P I could do the light. WRONG! ! Thought the light fitting needed to be taken apart get at the screws. So I did. WRONG!!! Screws, springs and other bits all over the place. Mr P had to help as by this time l had broken off the thingy holding it together. I AM A FAILURE. Now havibg a stiff drink to get me through the rest of the day :XD:


And if you asked Mr P to thread your sewing machine (something you can do in seconds) you'd come back to your sewing machine in pieces because it wouldn't work for him.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to go now. Serves me right for forgetting to put the alarm on.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am ET and -1'C (30'F) Precipitation and high winds all day and since it is near 0'C, it will be mixed precipitation.
> I forgot to put my alarm on again. Bella-kitty woke me up.


Well done for looking after Mummy, Bella!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Serves you right!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding, hope it's all over by the time you get home!


Oooh someone got out of bed on the wrong side. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning -- another gray day here. Barn-dweller, please send some of that sunshine -- oh, add in a mix of sand, surf, and sea air also! Thanks.

Love to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> What would you say if Mr P decided to pick up your crochet and give it a go?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxx


You know me too well, that is just what he said! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> And if you asked Mr P to thread your sewing machine (something you can do in seconds) you'd come back to your sewing machine in pieces because it wouldn't work for him.


I know all that but l still wa ted to do it. I've offered to help him decorate the guestroom, i won't repeat his reply!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I know all that but l still wa ted to do it. I've offered to help him decorate the guestroom, i won't repeat his reply!


I can imagine!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Beautiful blue sky and lots of tweeting birds. A bit of a frost overnight. Going to walk to the shops this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xxx


Good morning (or afternoon to you) from a very wet and somewhat windy Northwest. Yuck! I'm off for a visit and lunch with my young friend and her boys this morning. DS arrived safely last evening. So good to see him and he seems to be doing better. Hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> One of my aunts is a leap year baby too. She's tickled to tell everyone she will be 17 this year.


I know. It can be fun. DS will be 7!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- another gray day here. Barn-dweller, please send some of that sunshine -- oh, add in a mix of sand, surf, and sea air also! Thanks.
> 
> Love to all.


From me, too, Barny! Would love to be where you are right now!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Sophia Janet, my great grand-daughter! Nearly one year old now. February 28th.


Can't believe she is nearly one, time certainly flies by doesn't it?


----------



## London Girl

Have been a little out of sorts today, my lower back in painful for some reason so I am walking like Groucho Marx and wearing a small hot water bottle down my trousers!! Then I get an email from my sister to say she donated her 80th blood donation today (her DH is up to 130!!) and then passed out walking back to the car. She finished up in hospital and was very sick but is now beginning to feel better. What a pair we are!!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> DS is on his way up from southern Oregon (about a 7-1/2 hour drive). Should be here early this evening if all goes well. The weather has been wet, but will hopefully be mostly dry for this trip. I do worry about him. Hope he's still holding his own with his troubles. Will know in a few hours. Will be really good to see him again.
> 
> Nothing else going on today. Will just have to knit!!!!  xxxooo


Hope you have a good visit with your DS, hope he has a good drive.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have been a little out of sorts today, my lower back in painful for some reason so I am walking like Groucho Marx and wearing a small hot water bottle down my trousers!! Then I get an email from my sister to say she donated her 80th blood donation today (her DH is up to 130!!) and then passed out walking back to the car. She finished up in hospital and was very sick but is now beginning to feel better. What a pair we are!!


Sending you both loads of hugs xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Have been a little out of sorts today, my lower back in painful for some reason so I am walking like Groucho Marx and wearing a small hot water bottle down my trousers!! Then I get an email from my sister to say she donated her 80th blood donation today (her DH is up to 130!!) and then passed out walking back to the car. She finished up in hospital and was very sick but is now beginning to feel better. What a pair we are!!


Hope you are feeling better soon. x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you both loads of hugs xxxx


Thanks dear, gently now! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon. x


Thanks sweetie, it's very frustrating cos all I can do is sit here and knit.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> There is a bed settee in our room!!!!


 :thumbup: ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Thanks sweetie, it's very frustrating cos all I can do is sit here and knit.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


Hope you & your sister feel better soon. My back has been bad too today, always is on Thursdays. Been to work, knitting club, looked after the baby for an hour now I'm going singing, all I want is a quite lie down! Xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hope you & your sister feel better soon. My back has been bad too today, always is on Thursdays. Been to work, knitting club, looked after the baby for an hour now I'm going singing, all I want is a quite lie down! Xx


Oh dear, that's really too much in one day for you, isn't it? I expect you will sleep well tonight. I had planned on digging up some Bluebells and posting them to you but sadly, they'll have to wait!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Bright and sunny here too but cold! Went to see Room at the cinema yesterday, was a bit overlong but otherwise good. It was about a girl who had been abducted at the age of 17 and was locked in a remote garden shed for 7 years while her abductor, how can I put this, visited most evenings and not just to bring her groceries. She had a son while she was in there who was 5 when the film begins. They did escape eventually but their life was even worse for a while after that. Go and see it!
> I am not getting any emails telling me of new postings on here or with my daily digest, admin seems to have turned them off. I have pm'd twice but neither message has been read yet!!! Most annoying. Not doing much today, finish a couple more bags, maybe.....! Have a good one everybody! xxxxxxxx


That was a sad situation as was all the cases that were similar to this.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you both loads of hugs xxxx


From me, too, Londy!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Have been a little out of sorts today, my lower back in painful for some reason so I am walking like Groucho Marx and wearing a small hot water bottle down my trousers!! Then I get an email from my sister to say she donated her 80th blood donation today (her DH is up to 130!!) and then passed out walking back to the car. She finished up in hospital and was very sick but is now beginning to feel better. What a pair we are!!


Oh Londy! That's awful for both of you hope that you both feel better soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- another gray day here. Barn-dweller, please send some of that sunshine -- oh, add in a mix of sand, surf, and sea air also! Thanks.
> 
> Love to all.


I'd love to be able to. Not quite so much sun today a bit cloudy and some rain but still bathers weather.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I know all that but l still wa ted to do it. I've offered to help him decorate the guestroom, i won't repeat his reply!


I wish mine would refuse my help in decorating, usually I have to initiate it, although he did start the front of the house last summer and then dragged me into it. Luckily we only had the front to do and no windows that needed painting, but still a big job.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Barny! Would love to be where you are right now!  xxxooo


Come on down. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Londy - hope you and your sister are doing better by now.


----------



## jollypolly

I get email from AccuQuilt News. They sent a funny article about where people hide fabric (could be ideas for hiding yarn, too).
It's been hectic...I got my hair cut. No longer look like the pigeon lady in Home Alone. Now look like Herman from Herman's Hermits. Hair dresser says my hair is falling out more than normal. I've noticed it when I comb and much is in the comb. Dr. Is sending me for blood test to see how I'm doing. 
We had our teacher dinner yesterday. 8 are not in Florida. Nice chatting;good food and mild weather.Today movie group went to Chinese restaurant. My frirnd may go to rehab for hip therapy soon. Son will help another change battery in smoke alarm tomorrow. I may get my blood test done if I can wake up early. Senser light is going on then off...spooky. Not sure what is happening out there. My other friend had a step uncle who got swindled out of his farm and she sees the swindlers are starting to build homes there tho they promised they wouldn't. He trusted them since they knew his family all their lives. She is so sad. My hat is 2/3 done but seems very big. My fault for not doing a sample to check. My yarn is thicker. Might take it out or save it for snow shoveling days because there is carried yarn inside which makes it double thick.i had two library books and then there was one!! How could it get lost in a second? No blood test tomorrow...I forgot and ate a fortune cookie. Saturday is better sny way. Going to catch up on your chats now. Too tired ti balance my checkbook or write up bills. Frirnd gave me two short articles on food that prevents hair loss. So nice of her. I don't have empty spots but hair feels fine and was always thick strands. And my pink scalp is showing. Oh dear!


----------



## jollypolly

I wanted to catch up but I'm so sleepy I can't read. Will try tomorrow. Good night all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. The poor birds are flying sideways.

Off for some physio this morning and then I will just have to sit and crochet as Mr P still refuses to let me help!!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Oh Londy! That's awful for both of you hope that you both feel better soon.


Thanks Lisa, feeling a little better today but I have so much to do that I just _can't_ do. Will maybe finish my Miss Grace shawl though while I'm sitting here with my feet up!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I get email from AccuQuilt News. They sent a funny article about where people hide fabric (could be ideas for hiding yarn, too).
> It's been hectic...I got my hair cut. No longer look like the pigeon lady in Home Alone. Now look like Herman from Herman's Hermits. Hair dresser says my hair is falling out more than normal. I've noticed it when I comb and much is in the comb. Dr. Is sending me for blood test to see how I'm doing.
> We had our teacher dinner yesterday. 8 are not in Florida. Nice chatting;good food and mild weather.Today movie group went to Chinese restaurant. My frirnd may go to rehab for hip therapy soon. Son will help another change battery in smoke alarm tomorrow. I may get my blood test done if I can wake up early. Senser light is going on then off...spooky. Not sure what is happening out there. My other friend had a step uncle who got swindled out of his farm and she sees the swindlers are starting to build homes there tho they promised they wouldn't. He trusted them since they knew his family all their lives. She is so sad. My hat is 2/3 done but seems very big. My fault for not doing a sample to check. My yarn is thicker. Might take it out or save it for snow shoveling days because there is carried yarn inside which makes it double thick.i had two library books and then there was one!! How could it get lost in a second? No blood test tomorrow...I forgot and ate a fortune cookie. Saturday is better sny way. Going to catch up on your chats now. Too tired ti balance my checkbook or write up bills. Frirnd gave me two short articles on food that prevents hair loss. So nice of her. I don't have empty spots but hair feels fine and was always thick strands. And my pink scalp is showing. Oh dear!


It could be stress making your hair fall out, you have a lot going on there!! Hope you had a good sleep!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild and windy Surrey. The poor birds are flying sideways.
> 
> Off for some physio this morning and then I will just have to sit and crochet as Mr P still refuses to let me help!!!!!!!


Very windy here too today, don't like it! The wind finds the not so tiny gaps in my windows and howls through it like a banshee!! Just going to ring my sister to see how she is today, catch you all later!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Ts very windy. I heard things rolling about n the night. We are going to get our eyes tested today.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ts very windy. I heard things rolling about n the night. We are going to get our eyes tested today.


Go careful out there, our big trees are wavy round quite a bit. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and -3'C (27'F). We got a bit of snow, a bit of rain and a bit of something sticky yesterday. It's all lying peacefully on the ground now.
I was bad last night, I ordered 2 balls of yarn from a Knit Night friend. I couldn't resist.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


Oh I love them, especially the one with the smaller squares on the right.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Go careful out there, our big trees are wavy round quite a bit. xxxx


You have to watch out for wavy trees.
Your area has been getting a lot of wind this season.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Ts very windy. I heard things rolling about n the night. We are going to get our eyes tested today.


I need to book one of those appointments too. By the end of the day, my eyes have given up and won't focus anymore.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and -3'C (27'F). We got a bit of snow, a bit of rain and a bit of something sticky yesterday. It's all lying peacefully on the ground now.
> I was bad last night, I ordered 2 balls of yarn from a Knit Night friend. I couldn't resist.


I don't blame you for being bad. xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I get email from AccuQuilt News. They sent a funny article about where people hide fabric (could be ideas for hiding yarn, too).
> It's been hectic...I got my hair cut. No longer look like the pigeon lady in Home Alone. Now look like Herman from Herman's Hermits. Hair dresser says my hair is falling out more than normal. I've noticed it when I comb and much is in the comb. Dr. Is sending me for blood test to see how I'm doing.
> We had our teacher dinner yesterday. 8 are not in Florida. Nice chatting;good food and mild weather.Today movie group went to Chinese restaurant. My frirnd may go to rehab for hip therapy soon. Son will help another change battery in smoke alarm tomorrow. I may get my blood test done if I can wake up early. Senser light is going on then off...spooky. Not sure what is happening out there. My other friend had a step uncle who got swindled out of his farm and she sees the swindlers are starting to build homes there tho they promised they wouldn't. He trusted them since they knew his family all their lives. She is so sad. My hat is 2/3 done but seems very big. My fault for not doing a sample to check. My yarn is thicker. Might take it out or save it for snow shoveling days because there is carried yarn inside which makes it double thick.i had two library books and then there was one!! How could it get lost in a second? No blood test tomorrow...I forgot and ate a fortune cookie. Saturday is better sny way. Going to catch up on your chats now. Too tired ti balance my checkbook or write up bills. Frirnd gave me two short articles on food that prevents hair loss. So nice of her. I don't have empty spots but hair feels fine and was always thick strands. And my pink scalp is showing. Oh dear!


Pin notes to yourself on everything "Blood test - do not eat".
I'm told that Biotin can help with hair loss. I havent' found any Biotin yet, but I'll let you know if I try it.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Oh I love them, especially the one with the smaller squares on the right.


That was to use up all the tiny bits of wool I had left, the long one with the pink edges round the squares is the same.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hope you & your sister feel better soon. My back has been bad too today, always is on Thursdays. Been to work, knitting club, looked after the baby for an hour now I'm going singing, all I want is a quite lie down! Xx


You need to bypass Thursday and go straight to Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That was to use up all the tiny bits of wool I had left, the long one with the pink edges round the squares is the same.


Well it worked well. I haven't crocheted for a while. Need better glasses. I don't need to look at the stitches all the time with knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm getting really bad for not taking pictures. I finished the mitts for the lady in the next cubicle's grandson, gave them to her, then remembered that I hadn't taken a picture. And I need to take pictures of the hat and cowl that I finished. Those are going anywhere so I should be able to get a picture of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Have been a little out of sorts today, my lower back in painful for some reason so I am walking like Groucho Marx and wearing a small hot water bottle down my trousers!! Then I get an email from my sister to say she donated her 80th blood donation today (her DH is up to 130!!) and then passed out walking back to the car. She finished up in hospital and was very sick but is now beginning to feel better. What a pair we are!!


I hope that your back is feeling better today.
Over here, they won't let you leave for an hour after donating blood. They feed you juice and cookies until you are good to go. My brother donates at every clinic that he can, he's O- so he's a universal donor.
They don't want my blood. My blood pressure is too low so I tend to pass out when I give blood and they got tired of picking me up off the floor.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I know. It can be fun. DS will be 7!


Happy "7th" birthday to your DS. Have a great visit together.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


Oh WOW, they are absolutely stunning!!! Please post them on the pictures section, everyone would love to see them!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and -3'C (27'F). We got a bit of snow, a bit of rain and a bit of something sticky yesterday. It's all lying peacefully on the ground now.
> I was bad last night, I ordered 2 balls of yarn from a Knit Night friend. I couldn't resist.


Mmmmm, delicious!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that your back is feeling better today.
> Over here, they won't let you leave for an hour after donating blood. They feed you juice and cookies until you are good to go. My brother donates at every clinic that he can, he's O- so he's a universal donor.
> They don't want my blood. My blood pressure is too low so I tend to pass out when I give blood and they got tired of picking me up off the floor.


Yes they do the same here, she had had a drink and some biscuits, cookies. The doc at the hospital thinks it was to do with her blood pressure tablets which have been changed recently. She's feeling much better today, just a bit drained.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


They all look wonderful, Purple!!! Well done! :thumbup: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and -3'C (27'F). We got a bit of snow, a bit of rain and a bit of something sticky yesterday. It's all lying peacefully on the ground now.
> I was bad last night, I ordered 2 balls of yarn from a Knit Night friend. I couldn't resist.


Stay safe today, Nitzi! Beautiful yarns! I wouldn't have been able to resist, either.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes they do the same here, she had had a drink and some biscuits, cookies. The doc at the hospital thinks it was to do with her blood pressure tablets which have been changed recently. She's feeling much better today, just a bit drained.


Glad she is feeling better. Hope you are too. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> They all look wonderful, Purple!!! Well done! :thumbup: xxxooo


Hi Pam and thank youl How you doing?


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy "7th" birthday to your DS. Have a great visit together.


Thank you! It was a very quick and short visit, but it was great to see him even for that short time.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad she is feeling better. Hope you are too. xxxxx


Me, too, on both!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam and thank youl How you doing?


Hi! I'm doing great. Getting ready to go for my walk as soon as it's almost daylight - soon! It's thankfully not raining here this morning, so will get that in before the rain begins again. I hope all of you over there are staying safe in the storm that hitting your areas. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Okay. I'm off now. I hope you all have a wonderful day/afternoon/evening!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Hi! I'm doing great. Getting ready to go for my walk as soon as it's almost daylight - soon! It's thankfully not raining here this morning, so will get that in before the rain begins again. I hope all of you over there are staying safe in the storm that hitting your areas. Love you all lots! xxxooo


Fine here, winds dropped a bit. Enjoy your walk xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Fine here, winds dropped a bit. Enjoy your walk xxxx


Thank you and that's good news that your winds are dropping. I hope they are completely calm soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

I'm so bummed out. Got myself all ready and was walking out the door and it's raining and it wasn't 5 minutes before I was ready to walk out the door!!!!  It's supposed to be wet and a bit blustery the rest of the day!!! Darn it! Well, I had good intentions anyway.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so bummed out. Got myself all ready and was walking out the door and it's raining and it wasn't 5 minutes before I was ready to walk out the door!!!!  It's supposed to be wet and a bit blustery the rest of the day!!! Darn it! Well, I had good intentions anyway.  xxxooo


Oh that's a shame, guess you'll just have to sit down with a cup of coffee and knit xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so bummed out. Got myself all ready and was walking out the door and it's raining and it wasn't 5 minutes before I was ready to walk out the door!!!!  It's supposed to be wet and a bit blustery the rest of the day!!! Darn it! Well, I had good intentions anyway.  xxxooo


Jogging on the spot for half an hour for you dear!!! xxx :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Jogging on the spot for half an hour for you dear!!! xxx :lol:


No sit and knit xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> No sit and knit xxxxxx


Have been doing that all afternoon to rest my back, while watching the shopping channel, feel really lazy !!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Have been doing that all afternoon to rest my back, while watching the shopping channel, feel really lazy !!!


How's that back of yours now?


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


They are great :thumbup: I like the two made up from granny squares, you've tied the colours in beautifully.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> They are great :thumbup: I like the two made up from granny squares, you've tied the colours in beautifully.


Thank you, those were my Kaffe Fassett colours xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


These are fantastic!!! Great job!!!

I have to say I am surprised that they are not all purple :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice

Grandma Susan I just wanted to say thank you for the absolutely lovely cardigan that you made for my GN it will definitely fit the baby!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Ok I have to go back to analyzing "Ode to a West Wind" I am just thrilled about this.....not....I really don't understand poetry and so this is really hard for me to do much less for my kids....but we are trying...


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> These are fantastic!!! Great job!!!
> 
> I have to say I am surprised that they are not all purple :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was using up my stash of 'not purple' colours xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have to go back to analyzing "Ode to a West Wind" I am just thrilled about this.....not....I really don't understand poetry and so this is really hard for me to do much less for my kids....but we are trying...


Good luck xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> How's that back of yours now?


Better than it was thanks! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I was using up my stash of 'not purple' colours xxxx


Hehehe that makes sense!!


----------



## grandma susan

evening girls. We hsve been to sort out some specs for the two of us and honestly feel that we have confidence they could be msde sallright. I had a disthyroid eye disease 20 yrears ago and it left me with a protruding eye and double vision in part of it. The lenses they tried on me seem to be fine. The only people that has got them right was, Lens Crafters in Florida. They were brilliant but its a long way to go to get them right.

The weather has taken its toll on our roof as we have had 2 ridge tiles fall and shatter into our back yard. Weve spoken to our handyman (staff) and he is willing to do them when the wind stops. I'd be lost without Alison and Jim.

DIL has had a chest infection and the doctor eants to see her again in 4 weeks. She is on steroids. She suffers from Asthma too. So...seeing as its not infectious I believe we are going up to see them all tomorrow. Ive missed them all.

Im feeling so much better than I did yesterday. I had 12 hrs sleep last night and it did me the worls of good. I shall catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


They are brilliant, they really are.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Grandma Susan I just wanted to say thank you for the absolutely lovely cardigan that you made for my GN it will definitely fit the baby!!!


You are more than welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I was using up my stash of 'not purple' colours xxxx


I didnt know you has any :roll:


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> evening girls. We hsve been to sort out some specs for the two of us and honestly feel that we have confidence they could be msde sallright. I had a disthyroid eye disease 20 yrears ago and it left me with a protruding eye and double vision in part of it. The lenses they tried on me seem to be fine. The only people that has got them right was, Lens Crafters in Florida. They were brilliant but its a long way to go to get them right.
> 
> The weather has taken its toll on our roof as we have had 2 ridge tiles fall and shatter into our back yard. Weve spoken to our handyman (staff) and he is willing to do them when the wind stops. I'd be lost without Alison and Jim.
> 
> DIL has had a chest infection and the doctor eants to see her again in 4 weeks. She is on steroids. She suffers from Asthma too. So...seeing as its not infectious I believe we are going up to see them all tomorrow. Ive missed them all.
> 
> Im feeling so much better than I did yesterday. I had 12 hrs sleep last night and it did me the worls of good. I shall catch up now.


Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> You are more than welcome. :thumbup:


It really is lovely!! you do fantastic work!!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I didnt know you has any :roll:


That's a good point.


----------



## binkbrice

See I am stalling I really need to get back to this poem.....


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Hope she feels better soon!


How are you feeling now???? Hopefully not so upset and can see some hope?????????????? you'll get there girl, you just wait and see....


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> How are you feeling now???? Hopefully not so upset and can see some hope?????????????? you'll get there girl, you just wait and see....


The waiting is horrible....and at this point it will be how God wants it to be that is our hope...Still upset but we have done our part..... now we wait...


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> The waiting is horrible....and at this point it will be how God wants it to be that is our hope...Still upset but we have done our part..... now we wait...


You have done your very best and thats all you can do....Things have reasons and ways of sorting it out...Anyway...get back to your ODE...shoooooooo xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> You have done your very best and thats all you can do....Things have reasons and ways of sorting it out...Anyway...get back to your ODE...shoooooooo xxxx


But I realllllly don't wannna........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ......alright if I have too.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Oh that's a shame, guess you'll just have to sit down with a cup of coffee and knit xxxxxxxx


Well, I had the coffee, but had a few errands to run, so now I'll sit down and knit!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Jogging on the spot for half an hour for you dear!!! xxx :lol:


Ha!!! That's what I should have done!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> No sit and knit xxxxxx


That sounds so much better and much more fun!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Better than it was thanks! xxx


That's good to hear! Just don't overdo anything and hopefully it'll be back to 100 percent.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> evening girls. We hsve been to sort out some specs for the two of us and honestly feel that we have confidence they could be msde sallright. I had a disthyroid eye disease 20 yrears ago and it left me with a protruding eye and double vision in part of it. The lenses they tried on me seem to be fine. The only people that has got them right was, Lens Crafters in Florida. They were brilliant but its a long way to go to get them right.
> 
> The weather has taken its toll on our roof as we have had 2 ridge tiles fall and shatter into our back yard. Weve spoken to our handyman (staff) and he is willing to do them when the wind stops. I'd be lost without Alison and Jim.
> 
> DIL has had a chest infection and the doctor eants to see her again in 4 weeks. She is on steroids. She suffers from Asthma too. So...seeing as its not infectious I believe we are going up to see them all tomorrow. Ive missed them all.
> 
> Im feeling so much better than I did yesterday. I had 12 hrs sleep last night and it did me the worls of good. I shall catch up now.


Sounds like a good day today, Susan, other than the tiles blowing off the roof. I hope that's fixed soon. We've got a brisk breeze today, too. What's up with this crazy weather?!!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> You have done your very best and thats all you can do....Things have reasons and ways of sorting it out...Anyway...get back to your ODE...shoooooooo xxxx


Ditto from me, Lisa!! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am ET and -1'C (30'F) Precipitation and high winds all day and since it is near 0'C, it will be mixed precipitation.
> I forgot to put my alarm on again. Bella-kitty woke me up.


Can you train her, so that she wakes you at a certain time? It would be much more relaxing, to wake to a kitty, than a raucous alarm sound! 😀


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning (or afternoon to you) from a very wet and somewhat windy Northwest. Yuck! I'm off for a visit and lunch with my young friend and her boys this morning. DS arrived safely last evening. So good to see him and he seems to be doing better. Hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


If he is anything like my youngest DD, then his ups & downs will cycle; and he will have good times and not so good times. I have suggested (very strongly) that she visit the medical clinic, on the uni campus, so that she will know them, and they will know her, if she has a repeat of the last few months of last year. I am glad to say, that she agrees with me. 
The Psychology students (3rd year, and higher)work there, supervised by fully qualified Psychologists; so she will get high quality treatment, and also at a lower price, because she is a student of that particular uni.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have been a little out of sorts today, my lower back in painful for some reason so I am walking like Groucho Marx and wearing a small hot water bottle down my trousers!! Then I get an email from my sister to say she donated her 80th blood donation today (her DH is up to 130!!) and then passed out walking back to the car. She finished up in hospital and was very sick but is now beginning to feel better. What a pair we are!!


It might be better if she has an hour, or more, rest and a few cups of tea (or some sort of beverage) before she heads out of the facility. 😯


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have been a little out of sorts today, my lower back in painful for some reason so I am walking like Groucho Marx and wearing a small hot water bottle down my trousers!! Then I get an email from my sister to say she donated her 80th blood donation today (her DH is up to 130!!) and then passed out walking back to the car. She finished up in hospital and was very sick but is now beginning to feel better. What a pair we are!!


Hope your back is better soon! Do you have different strategies, to help reduce the pain?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks sweetie, it's very frustrating cos all I can do is sit here and knit.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


Oh ......... and that would be so hard to do!!!!! 
Just so long as sitting doesn't make your back hurt, in a different way! xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and -3'C (27'F). We got a bit of snow, a bit of rain and a bit of something sticky yesterday. It's all lying peacefully on the ground now.
> I was bad last night, I ordered 2 balls of yarn from a Knit Night friend. I couldn't resist.


They are beautiful, do you have plans for them yet?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I need to book one of those appointments too. By the end of the day, my eyes have given up and won't focus anymore.


That isn't very good, you need them so that you can get home safely!


----------



## jollypolly

Suzie walked on the iPad screen and my quick reply is gone. I will chat soon. When cat isn't about.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. Still windy but not as bad. DH has gone to buy some ridge tiles and jim will hopefully put them on the roof on monday, weather permitting.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


They all look wonderful! So many beautiful colours!


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> You need to bypass Thursday and go straight to Friday.


But I had fun while I was doing it all, just suffer so much the next day!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, well it is for me! Had a very late night last night at my friend's surprise party which I told you about. Her face was a picture when she walked in the hall & there were lots of happy tears when she saw her son & family from Australia. There were lots of our old friends who we hadn't seen for years too. As all the kids were at school together it was great to see them all together with all their children. Little O was dancing all night he had a great time. 
I stupidly hurt my back yesterday so I'm feeling sorry for myself! I'm off to the veggie shop to get supplies then going to do knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree

LondonChris - sounds like a great party. But sorry you hurt your back; hope it's better soon.

Purple - I missed the photo of the cushions. I'll check your postings to see if I can find them. I'm sure they're beautiful. I found them and I was right, they are beautiful.


----------



## binkbrice

Hello from a much warmer Southern Indiana 50F degrees here right now.

going to try and clean house today when we return from a short trip out for DS's birthday going to take him out today as his birthday is Weds.

Nitzi the yarn is beautiful I couldn't have said no either!

Hope you all are having a wonderful day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## LondonChris

Did you see this on the main KP site, it made me smile


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Did you see this on the main KP site, it made me smile


Cute, I've seen this before but well worth reading again 

Hope you don't suffer to much with your back x


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hope your back is better soon! Do you have different strategies, to help reduce the pain?


Thanks Judi, it just seems to be a case of not doing _anything_ for too long. Walking slowly is hard but if I sit for too long, I get stuck in the shape of a chair!! Ir's much better than it was and I am hoping to be 100% for Zumba on Monday!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well it is for me! Had a very late night last night at my friend's surprise party which I told you about. Her face was a picture when she walked in the hall & there were lots of happy tears when she saw her son & family from Australia. There were lots of our old friends who we hadn't seen for years too. As all the kids were at school together it was great to see them all together with all their children. Little O was dancing all night he had a great time.
> I stupidly hurt my back yesterday so I'm feeling sorry for myself! I'm off to the veggie shop to get supplies then going to do knitting.


That party sounds just wonderful and I would love to have been a fly on the wall to see your friend's face when her family surprised her! Sorry you back is playing up, mine is getting better now so I hope yours gets better quickly too! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Did you see this on the main KP site, it made me smile


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls...Weve been up t see the family and thats enough said about that !!!! needless to say I'm glad to get home next to my radiator that heats the albert hall.When I go up on Wednesday I'll wear some thing warmer than I had on today. maybe like a space suit!!!!!

DH has had a try at putting there fence up where the wind has torn it doen but its a bigger job than first thought, and they have 3 ridge tiles off.....

Mt tiles will be put on this monday, weather permitting.

Weve had an e mail from DFS to say our suite will be in the store 15th February!!!! Hope youve all had a good day.


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> They all look wonderful! So many beautiful colours!


i agree they are all just beautiful ! Good job Purple 

Hello all  
Cant stay long tried to catch up so i wont be so far behind things , just finished a knitted twisted earwamer for DD1 , it turned out pretty cute  
and now i am going to try to get somewhere with the blanket for dd1 that has been in a basket in my room for some time now LOL

Watching some Jessica Jones on netflix while i crochet on it 

Love and hugs to all !!


----------



## linkan

double post ......


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> That party sounds just wonderful and I would love to have been a fly on the wall to see your friend's face when her family surprised her! Sorry you back is playing up, mine is getting better now so I hope yours gets better quickly too! xxx


Had a really painful day. Not sure if I said , I was walking out of the shop door yesterday & it came back at me & the huge door handle hit my lower back. I did say " oh dear that hurt". NOT, the air was full of ******.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Had a really painful day. Not sure if I said , I was walking out of the shop door yesterday & it came back at me & the huge door handle hit my lower back. I did say " oh dear that hurt". NOT, the air was full of ******.


Oh, poor you. I hope you haven't done any serious dsmage. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well it is for me! Had a very late night last night at my friend's surprise party which I told you about. Her face was a picture when she walked in the hall & there were lots of happy tears when she saw her son & family from Australia. There were lots of our old friends who we hadn't seen for years too. As all the kids were at school together it was great to see them all together with all their children. Little O was dancing all night he had a great time.
> I stupidly hurt my back yesterday so I'm feeling sorry for myself! I'm off to the veggie shop to get supplies then going to do knitting.


Sorry about your back but you really shouldn't be doing the twist at your age. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi everyone I'm back, did you miss me yesterday LOL. The wi-fi here is a bit hit and miss according to the time of day. Yesterday was cloudy with some rain (I can here the chorus of 'oh what a shame, poor thing), so a lot of us were not on the beach and everyone was on their computers so couldn't get on. Weather much better today, this morning there was no breeze at all and the sea was dead flat. The sun has been baking today and except for one shower, when we hid under the umbrellas, a perfect day. We ARE thinking of you in the awful weather you are having. Please don't send me to Coventry. Barny


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone I'm back, did you miss me yesterday LOL. The wi-fi here is a bit hit and miss according to the time of day. Yesterday was cloudy with some rain (I can here the chorus of 'oh what a shame, poor thing), so a lot of us were not on the beach and everyone was on their computers so couldn't get on. Weather much better today, this morning there was no breeze at all and the sea was dead flat. The sun has been baking today and except for one shower, when we hid under the umbrellas, a perfect day. We ARE thinking of you in the awful weather you are having. Please don't send me to Coventry. Barny


I did notice your absence yesterday. Glad you are ok. The storms have died down now, but it has become really cold. I was out today and ended up using my neck warmer on my head to keep my ears warm on the way home.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> LondonChris - sounds like a great party. But sorry you hurt your back; hope it's better soon.


Me, too, Chris!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Did you see this on the main KP site, it made me smile


That's great!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> I did notice your absence yesterday. Glad you are ok. The storms have died down now, but it has become really cold. I was out today and ended up using my neck warmer on my head to keep my ears warm on the way home.


It's nice here today, too, and cooler weather is also on the way here. Will just keep a fire going to keep the house warm. Don't want to use too much heating oil when we have all that maple from when Mr Ric took down that enormous tree in 2014.  Hope everyone is doing well and had a great day. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Had a really painful day. Not sure if I said , I was walking out of the shop door yesterday & it came back at me & the huge door handle hit my lower back. I did say " oh dear that hurt". NOT, the air was full of ******.


Oh that does hurt, but I cannot tolerate anything touching my lower back at all it can be really awful, I went into a subway(sandwich shop) yesterday to pick up dinner and opened the door let go of the door and walked through well it hit me square in my arm and it hurt like the dickens!!


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a beautiful day. Still windy but not as bad. DH has gone to buy some ridge tiles and jim will hopefully put them on the roof on monday, weather permitting.


Hope the roof is mended soon. How is your tooth pain? Did you say double image has to do with thyroid? When I look like 30 feet way I see double. I thought it due to using cheap reading glasses..stigmatism? Now my hair is finer and more in the comb. I had a blood test today. Hoping nothing aweful is wrong. I work at thinking positive but I'm a negative thinker by nature as you know.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well it is for me! Had a very late night last night at my friend's surprise party which I told you about. Her face was a picture when she walked in the hall & there were lots of happy tears when she saw her son & family from Australia. There were lots of our old friends who we hadn't seen for years too. As all the kids were at school together it was great to see them all together with all their children. Little O was dancing all night he had a great time.
> I stupidly hurt my back yesterday so I'm feeling sorry for myself! I'm off to the veggie shop to get supplies then going to do knitting.


Finding that your family and friends have such good times has perked me up greatly.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Did you see this on the main KP site, it made me smile


I've long thought AAA should have a craft group. A fellow in my knitting group asked if I could use my stash instead of buying more. Ha ha! I told him its the shopping experience feeling the yarn, loving the colors..he looked at me like I'd lost my mind. Have I?


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...Weve been up t see the family and thats enough said about that !!!! needless to say I'm glad to get home next to my radiator that heats the albert hall.When I go up on Wednesday I'll wear some thing warmer than I had on today. maybe like a space suit!!!!!
> 
> DH has had a try at putting there fence up where the wind has torn it doen but its a bigger job than first thought, and they have 3 ridge tiles off.....
> 
> Mt tiles will be put on this monday, weather permitting.
> 
> Weve had an e mail from DFS to say our suite will be in the store 15th February!!!! Hope youve all had a good day.


I bought a union suit that fits a 7 foot man, made of sweatshirt fabric ...looks warm. I'm planning on shortening it somehow. Hope no one sees me in it except the cat and dog. Just heard there is a virus spreading she said... "explosively." at my group a lady had a bad cold. Why do sick people go to groups to infect others? So inconsiderate.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about your back but you really shouldn't be doing the twist at your age. :lol:


Is the limbo where you go under a long Stick? Might need to avoid that one as I have.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Very windy here too today, don't like it! The wind finds the not so tiny gaps in my windows and howls through it like a banshee!! Just going to ring my sister to see how she is today, catch you all later!! xxxxxx


I've seen plastic sheeting. My friend tapes it iver the window in winter to keep out the cold. Sold in hardware store. Must be insulated I'd think.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


All lovely!! The teal on lower right is my favorite. Not that I'd hint for it


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and -3'C (27'F). We got a bit of snow, a bit of rain and a bit of something sticky yesterday. It's all lying peacefully on the ground now.
> I was bad last night, I ordered 2 balls of yarn from a Knit Night friend. I couldn't resist.


Nice choice of colors.
Our weather was mild this winter. Was yours?


----------



## binkbrice

This has been an ok day got a text from mum and she saw Michael today for a little bit!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Polly, I think that being careful means that you trip over *LESS * than what you used to trip over. 😲😲😲😲😆😆


I was hoping that's how it would go but I never fit the norm. I expect the unexpected and often that's how it goes so far I'm upright. Thinking I should cover the hardwood with carpet but one cat up chucks so that seems unwise. Just try to go slowly. Friend went to rehab and we will visit tomorrow. Due to so many unhappy hospital hours with mom and hub I'm very miserable while visiting but friend needs encouragement so I will visit and act chipper. 
This washer is odd. I put in thick blanket and it came out looking undone so I put it in again and watching thru the glass top it bumps up and down and moves left/right but doesn't flip. I'm thinking how will the top which is above water get done. Will look later to see if the design is still on top. Had it too long to return it I think. My shirts come out wrinkled which the old machines I've had never did. Hmmm. I don't like new things...seem never right.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> The road crew that we have for our local part of the highway is wonderful. They are using the airport style snowplows that expand to cover two and a half lanes when they plow. So much better than the old crew. (The government changed contracts last year) They are actually on the highway as the snow begins, running the roads with the rest of us. That way they can react to local conditions instead of waiting and being called by the police once an accident happens.
> The summer crew is a different story. They often employ students so the regular employees can have a vacation. The student employees seem to think: if they show up, pay them; if they do work, pay them more. :!: :?:


How do we get thru the winter? I went on the highway at 7 pn Friday thinking I'd miss 5:00 traffic and there was sooo much traffic. And they all want to speed. I try not to go on highways but I was trying to get to my meeting on time and I did by taking the highway. Had I known how much traffic I'd have opted to be late. I had to change lanes twice to the left then twice to the right on a four lane road. Speed limit 65 mph.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, well it is for me! Had a very late night last night at my friend's surprise party which I told you about. Her face was a picture when she walked in the hall & there were lots of happy tears when she saw her son & family from Australia. There were lots of our old friends who we hadn't seen for years too. As all the kids were at school together it was great to see them all together with all their children. Little O was dancing all night he had a great time.
> I stupidly hurt my back yesterday so I'm feeling sorry for myself! I'm off to the veggie shop to get supplies then going to do knitting.


It sounds like a great time was had by all, which is great. Sorry that you hurt your back, I hope you get some relief from the pain quickly. xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, it just seems to be a case of not doing _anything_ for too long. Walking slowly is hard but if I sit for too long, I get stuck in the shape of a chair!! Ir's much better than it was and I am hoping to be 100% for Zumba on Monday!!


Might be pertinent for you to Zumber a little slower than usual; just to give your back a bit of a chance to continue to improve! :shock: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Did you see this on the main KP site, it made me smile


Now I have a very good reason, for having so much yarn, and fibre ready for spinning (because all of those symptoms are the same for unspun fibres) :shock: :roll: :shock: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...Weve been up t see the family and thats enough said about that !!!! needless to say I'm glad to get home next to my radiator that heats the albert hall.When I go up on Wednesday I'll wear some thing warmer than I had on today. maybe like a space suit!!!!!
> 
> DH has had a try at putting there fence up where the wind has torn it doen but its a bigger job than first thought, and they have 3 ridge tiles off.....
> 
> Mt tiles will be put on this monday, weather permitting.
> 
> Oh no ...... getting cold at our ages, is one of the worst things, I think! I hooe you didn't take too long to warm up. It will be great if the weather is mild enough for your tiles to be replaced. I hope it all goes well, and nothing else goes wrong for quite a few months, from now on - you deserve a nice peaceful time, for a while. 💜💜
> Weve had an e mail from DFS to say our suite will be in the store 15th February!!!! Hope youve all had a good day.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> i agree they are all just beautiful ! Good job Purple
> 
> Hello all
> Cant stay long tried to catch up so i wont be so far behind things , just finished a knitted twisted earwamer for DD1 , it turned out pretty cute
> and now i am going to try to get somewhere with the blanket for dd1 that has been in a basket in my room for some time now LOL
> 
> Watching some Jessica Jones on netflix while i crochet on it
> 
> Love and hugs to all !!


I have Netflix now, and my DD3 gave me the name of something that, once downloaded and installed to my browser, I can watch programmes and films from anywhere in the world. So if I can't sleep tonight, I am going to see what I can find. I will look at programmes and films from Canada, my ďd tells me that there are some good shows on the Canadian site!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Had a really painful day. Not sure if I said , I was walking out of the shop door yesterday & it came back at me & the huge door handle hit my lower back. I did say " oh dear that hurt". NOT, the air was full of ******.


I think you were entitled to use some ........... shall we say ......... colourful language! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about your back but you really shouldn't be doing the twist at your age. :lol:


😁😅😂😅😁


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It's nice here today, too, and cooler weather is also on the way here. Will just keep a fire going to keep the house warm. Don't want to use too much heating oil when we have all that maple from when Mr Ric took down that enormous tree in 2014.  Hope everyone is doing well and had a great day. Love you all lots! xxxooo


The weather here is gradually beginning to get cooler, but we still have another month of summer; so I won't be expecting regular cool days for quite a while yet. I actually had to wear more than tshirt and shorts on Wednesday, and I wasn't happy about it, because I think I need to begin getting some different clothing, some that might actually fit me properly, and also be comfortable!😯😟😦


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I've long thought AAA should have a craft group. A fellow in my knitting group asked if I could use my stash instead of buying more. Ha ha! I told him its the shopping experience feeling the yarn, loving the colors..he looked at me like I'd lost my mind. Have I?


No, you definitely haven't, otherwise there is quite a few groups on, and off, the internet; who are totally balmy. People who have nothing to do with yarn, do not understand this phenomenon at all!

Polly you are as sane as the rest of us, and that is all there is to say about it! 😁😅😂😅😁


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I bought a union suit that fits a 7 foot man, made of sweatshirt fabric ...looks warm. I'm planning on shortening it somehow. Hope no one sees me in it except the cat and dog. Just heard there is a virus spreading she said... "explosively." at my group a lady had a bad cold. Why do sick people go to groups to infect others? So inconsiderate.


What is a union suit? Is it like a track suit, with pants and jacket, or jumper, made of the same fabric?


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I've seen plastic sheeting. My friend tapes it iver the window in winter to keep out the cold. Sold in hardware store. Must be insulated I'd think.


That doesn't sound like a bad idea, especially if the windowS aren't sealed in the walls properly might just look into that, for my house - the breezes get in, through so many spaces, that one could almost believe that there are no external walls at all, but we also need to finish off our floors too, because I can see the ground, under the house, from a couple of our rooms.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> This has been an ok day got a text from mum and she saw Michael today for a little bit!


That is a positive thing, for the situation! xxx


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> This has been an ok day got a text from mum and she saw Michael today for a little bit!


That's encouraging :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

morning girls. Its very still and quiet today. Might have to knit. Ive got nothing planned. have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone I'm back, did you miss me yesterday LOL. The wi-fi here is a bit hit and miss according to the time of day. Yesterday was cloudy with some rain (I can here the chorus of 'oh what a shame, poor thing), so a lot of us were not on the beach and everyone was on their computers so couldn't get on. Weather much better today, this morning there was no breeze at all and the sea was dead flat. The sun has been baking today and except for one shower, when we hid under the umbrellas, a perfect day. We ARE thinking of you in the awful weather you are having. Please don't send me to Coventry. Barny


We'd never do that Barny. You just enjoy yourself with all that weather. Dont you worry your little head sbout what we are having to put up with :roll: We can cope...pain and pleasure, we got pain and you got pleasure :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> We'd never do that Barny. You just enjoy yourself with all that weather. Dont you worry your little head sbout what we are having to put up with :roll: We can cope...pain and pleasure, we got pain and you got pleasure :thumbup:


You definitely did, didn't you!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> We'd never do that Barny. You just enjoy yourself with all that weather. Dont you worry your little head sbout what we are having to put up with :roll: We can cope...pain and pleasure, we got pain and you got pleasure :thumbup:


What she said. Glad you are in the warmth. It was really cold here yesterday. Have fun xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and grey Surrey. Only just up as I had a busy day yesterday. I slept like a log.

Found some pretty crochet heart patterns on Ravelry so I might just havve to have a go.

Planning not to do too much today. Hope you are all ok. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> No, you definitely haven't, otherwise there is quite a few groups on, and off, the internet; who are totally balmy. People who have nothing to do with yarn, do not understand this phenomenon at all!
> 
> Polly you are as sane as the rest of us, and that is all there is to say about it! 😁😅😂😅😁


You have put 'sane' and the 'rest of us' in the same sentence, isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> We'd never do that Barny. You just enjoy yourself with all that weather. Dont you worry your little head sbout what we are having to put up with :roll: We can cope...pain and pleasure, we got pain and you got pleasure :thumbup:


We are definitely enjoying the warmth but know that it will be so painful when we get home, it always is, you feel as though you will never get warm again. We have got the coming home bit down to a routine now. Through the front door, heat up, log burner lit, soup out of the freezer then sit on top of the fire for the rest of the day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We are definitely enjoying the warmth but know that it will be so painful when we get home, it always is, you feel as though you will never get warm again. We have got the coming home bit down to a routine now. Through the front door, heat up, log burner lit, soup out of the freezer then sit on top of the fire for the rest of the day.


Morning Barny, you keep enjoying the warmth. It was really cold here yesterday.

That's how we used to be when we went to France in the winter. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi everyone I'm back, did you miss me yesterday LOL. The wi-fi here is a bit hit and miss according to the time of day. Yesterday was cloudy with some rain (I can here the chorus of 'oh what a shame, poor thing), so a lot of us were not on the beach and everyone was on their computers so couldn't get on. Weather much better today, this morning there was no breeze at all and the sea was dead flat. The sun has been baking today and except for one shower, when we hid under the umbrellas, a perfect day. We ARE thinking of you in the awful weather you are having. Please don't send me to Coventry. Barny


No chance of that and I will get my own back when I go on my cruise in March and you're shivering in Wales!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've long thought AAA should have a craft group. A fellow in my knitting group asked if I could use my stash instead of buying more. Ha ha! I told him its the shopping experience feeling the yarn, loving the colors..he looked at me like I'd lost my mind. Have I?


Not at all, I have been known to trek all the way up to London to just pet the yarn and then come home again! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I bought a union suit that fits a 7 foot man, made of sweatshirt fabric ...looks warm. I'm planning on shortening it somehow. Hope no one sees me in it except the cat and dog. Just heard there is a virus spreading she said... "explosively." at my group a lady had a bad cold. Why do sick people go to groups to infect others? So inconsiderate.


I used to have a similar problem when I worked. If you took time off for a cold, you got nagged at. If you went in with a cold, you got the same, just couldn't win!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No chance of that and I will get my own back when I go on my cruise in March and you're shivering in Wales!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't know if I've missed it but where are you going on your cruise? By March the sun will be shining and we will be sun bathing in Wales. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up on the last couple of days, and I have been biding my time, on some wonderful news I received earlier this month (January), and I was waiting for the results of a follow up appointment,before telling everyone about this fantastic news! Have I piqued anyone's interest?

One of my neices rang me, in the first few days of January; and informed me that she had just had a scan, and she wanted to ask me some questions about the results. The scan was to check for a pregnancy, and there were 2 sacs visible, one had a very clear image of a very early foetus, but no heart beat at this time; the second sac had an in determinant muddy toned mass in it, but this was due to the early stage of the pregnancy, the visible foetus was 5w2d, and the second sac was determined to be 5w; but this difference is normal with twins.
My neice was booked in for a follow-up scan 10 days ............ I was on tenterhooks, and my neice, and her fiance, were a little (hugely) nervous and thought it wouldn't matter, if one foetus aborted, leaving them with one baby, they thought they would cope better raising one child.

Anyway, she had the second scan aaannnddd ............ there were *2 tiny hearts, beating in beautiful rhythm*, thankfully both her, and her fiance, have decided that however they feel about having twins, or a singleton, they would be having 2 babies, and there wasn't any choice given to the parents.

*I AM SO EXCITED*

My neice is about 9 weeks, and so she is due in September or October, if nothing terrible happens before that date. 😆😆😆😆😆😆

And on that note of excitement, I am now signing off, so that I can work on the second little summer dress, and also watch a series on Netflix for a while, before I get too tired, to do anything constructive.

Have a wonderful day, regardless of the weather conditions. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You have put 'sane' and the 'rest of us' in the same sentence, isn't that an oxymoron?


We're not barmy, we're yarny!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't know if I've missed it but where are you going on your cruise? By March the sun will be shining and we will be sun bathing in Wales. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha, yeah, right!! I am going with my neighbour who happens to be one of my besties and we start off flying to San Francisco for a couple of days, fly down to Las Vegas for three days then fly to LA where we board the ship that will take us down the coast of Mexico for a week! My friend had a cruise and LV on her bucket list so, two birds with one stone!!!


----------



## London Girl

Wonderful news Judi and so glad that everyone is delighted about it! Also good that there is another member of the family that can tell them all they need to know about TWINS!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Not at all, I have been known to trek all the way up to London to just pet the yarn and then come home again! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can vouch for that. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I have caught up on the last couple of days, and I have been biding my time, on some wonderful news I received earlier this month (January), and I was waiting for the results of a follow up appointment,before telling everyone about this fantastic news! Have I piqued anyone's interest?
> 
> One of my neices rang me, in the first few days of January; and informed me that she had just had a scan, and she wanted to ask me some questions about the results. The scan was to check for a pregnancy, and there were 2 sacs visible, one had a very clear image of a very early foetus, but no heart beat at this time; the second sac had an in determinant muddy toned mass in it, but this was due to the early stage of the pregnancy, the visible foetus was 5w2d, and the second sac was determined to be 5w; but this difference is normal with twins.
> My neice was booked in for a follow-up scan 10 days ............ I was on tenterhooks, and my neice, and her fiance, were a little (hugely) nervous and thought it wouldn't matter, if one foetus aborted, leaving them with one baby, they thought they would cope better raising one child.
> 
> Anyway, she had the second scan aaannnddd ............ there were *2 tiny hearts, beating in beautiful rhythm*, thankfully both her, and her fiance, have decided that however they feel about having twins, or a singleton, they would be having 2 babies, and there wasn't any choice given to the parents.
> 
> *I AM SO EXCITED*
> 
> My neice is about 9 weeks, and so she is due in September or October, if nothing terrible happens before that date. 😆😆😆😆😆😆
> 
> And on that note of excitement, I am now signing off, so that I can work on the second little summer dress, and also watch a series on Netflix for a while, before I get too tired, to do anything constructive.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, regardless of the weather conditions. xxxxxxxxxxx


Wonderful news. Hope all goes well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Have been having a fight with my printer, but I WON!! Now off to get a few bits at the shops and then crochet/knit/sew. Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, yeah, right!! I am going with my neighbour who happens to be one of my besties and we start off flying to San Francisco for a couple of days, fly down to Las Vegas for three days then fly to LA where we board the ship that will take us down the coast of Mexico for a week! My friend had a cruise and LV on her bucket list so, two birds with one stone!!!


I loved San Francisco, we had a few days there, stayed on Fisherman's Wharf opposite Alcatraz, worth a visit if you have time, and pier 39 to see the seals. I am sure you will have a wonderful time.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Wonderful news Judi and so glad that everyone is delighted about it! Also good that there is another member of the family that can tell them all they need to know about TWINS!!!


Same from me Judi x


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I have caught up on the last couple of days, and I have been biding my time, on some wonderful news I received earlier this month (January), and I was waiting for the results of a follow up appointment,before telling everyone about this fantastic news! Have I piqued anyone's interest?
> 
> One of my neices rang me, in the first few days of January; and informed me that she had just had a scan, and she wanted to ask me some questions about the results. The scan was to check for a pregnancy, and there were 2 sacs visible, one had a very clear image of a very early foetus, but no heart beat at this time; the second sac had an in determinant muddy toned mass in it, but this was due to the early stage of the pregnancy, the visible foetus was 5w2d, and the second sac was determined to be 5w; but this difference is normal with twins.
> My neice was booked in for a follow-up scan 10 days ............ I was on tenterhooks, and my neice, and her fiance, were a little (hugely) nervous and thought it wouldn't matter, if one foetus aborted, leaving them with one baby, they thought they would cope better raising one child.
> 
> Anyway, she had the second scan aaannnddd ............ there were *2 tiny hearts, beating in beautiful rhythm*, thankfully both her, and her fiance, have decided that however they feel about having twins, or a singleton, they would be having 2 babies, and there wasn't any choice given to the parents.
> 
> *I AM SO EXCITED*
> 
> My neice is about 9 weeks, and so she is due in September or October, if nothing terrible happens before that date. 😆😆😆😆😆😆
> 
> And on that note of excitement, I am now signing off, so that I can work on the second little summer dress, and also watch a series on Netflix for a while, before I get too tired, to do anything constructive.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, regardless of the weather conditions. xxxxxxxxxxx


I'm glad you got some good news. more knitting for you????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great news on the expectant twins. Hope all goes well.


----------



## grandma susan

We are going up to DS's with the trailer in an hour. Im going to wrap up....


----------



## grandma susan

plans have changed. DS is taking DIL to the hosoital because she cant breathe again. I shall keep you informed.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> plans have changed. DS is taking DIL to the hosoital because she cant breathe again. I shall keep you informed.


I hope being in that cold house hasn't made her worse!? Really hope she is better soon! xxx


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Grotty is a very good word to describe the weather!


Kelly Rippa on tv said in New York city after it snows they have snirt=snow and dirt (from polution, car exhaust) snit =snow and s..it (from dogs walking), and snash= snow and trash.(people drop on the streets). Yuck!
iPad keeps spell correcting #%


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Had a good shop up at B and Q. Bought some wallpaper to do a feature wall in the guest room, matching duvet cover and some paint. Also bought a new light fitting for a standard lamp. Told Mr P I could do the light. WRONG! ! Thought the light fitting needed to be taken apart get at the screws. So I did. WRONG!!! Screws, springs and other bits all over the place. Mr P had to help as by this time l had broken off the thingy holding it together. I AM A FAILURE. Now havibg a stiff drink to get me through the rest of the day :XD:


 You have other talents. Loved your pillows! Mechanical things are hateful.i say machines hate me. I had a copy machine shoot paper to the ceiling like a gyser and a thermo fax fold my copy into a fan. The receipt tape in cash registers jams when I go to pay. My gas cap either won't go on or come off. Can openers wont! Deep breaths or a stiff drink...perfect solutions. Also a handy handyman which you seem to have but I don't.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, yes, and my DS, who actually has a real birthday on the calendar this year (February 29th)!


Keen! Does he celebrate a day early or a day later the non leap year years? Two ladies at knitting found out Wednesday they have the same birthday different years but they have knit together for quite a while unaware.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Just had word from the family. GS1 has been guaranteed a place at University in Sept/oct, Hes very nervous but pleased as punch. DIL has been to the hospital today for an xray on her chest and they have given her steroids and she has to go back on Monday.


Wishing Pam's son and your GS and DIL good luck.

I'm up early because I couldn't sleep til 4 am, woke by dog at 6:30 again at 8;30 ...she is drinking a lot of water so wants out often..I see vet hill in my near future. I had to cancel joining my two frirnd's for breakfast and visit ti my friend in the rehab for hip replacement. I did too much in the dining room snd kitchen then two loads of laundry ...got over tired and couldn't sleep. Knee hurts and stomach sore from pushing the cabinet inches at a push. Shouldn't have, could have asked son but like Purple I wanted to do it myself.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> To say nothing of the teachers.


Days like that we played musical chairs going up and down the rows with a chair missing .had to get promise they would not push one another to fall. Anyone who did was 'out' of the game. Or we would line up 5 chairs and I had names on file cards so would shuffle and pick. The rest could sit on the floor or on their desks which were pushed to the side of the room. That gave them some,movement and kept them behaved til game time. My rule was "don't do anything to make yor teacher sad or mad" I miss those days soooo much.you are so fortunate to be with kids as you know.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Wishing Pam's son and your GS and DIL good luck.
> 
> I'm up early because I couldn't sleep til 4 am, woke by dog at 6:30 again at 8;30 ...she is drinking a lot of water so wants out often..I see vet hill in my near future. I had to cancel joining my two frirnd's for breakfast and visit ti my friend in the rehab for hip replacement. I did too much in the dining room snd kitchen then two loads of laundry ...got over tired and couldn't sleep. Knee hurts and stomach sore from pushing the cabinet inches at a push. Shouldn't have, could have asked son but like Purple I wanted to do it myself.


Hope you can take it easy nnow. Stubborn aren't we? Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> plans have changed. DS is taking DIL to the hosoital because she cant breathe again. I shall keep you informed.


Hope she is going to be ok. Healing vibes on their way xxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jollypolly said:


> Kelly Rippa on tv said in New York city after it snows they have snirt=snow and dirt (from polution, car exhaust) snit =snow and s..it (from dogs walking), and snash= snow and trash.(people drop on the streets). Yuck!
> iPad keeps spell correcting #%


It's true here too. Not so much in our suburb where there is plenty of grass, but in the city of Chicago were everything is concrete, the snow gets pushed to the streets from the sidewalks and everything collects in the curbsides as it drains. When I walked to work from the train, I wore my Wellies with thick warm socks inside because you never knew when you stepped off the curb to cross the street just how deep the dirty slushy icy water would be---I've had it come up to my calves at points. Really Yucky.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Hope she is going to be ok. Healing vibes on their way xxxxxxx


It may take healing vibes////The Doc has sent her over to the hospital and she is lying behind a curtain as I text. DS a bit worried. I think they might keep her in.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It may take healing vibes////The Doc has sent her over to the hospital and she is lying behind a curtain as I text. DS a bit worried. I think they might keep her in.


Sending a load more then. Xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Keen! Does he celebrate a day early or a day later the non leap year years? Two ladies at knitting found out Wednesday they have the same birthday different years but they have knit together for quite a while unaware.


I'd celebrate _both_ days to make up for only having a real one every four years! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sending a load more then. Xxxxxx


........and a load more from me too!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> ........and a load more from me too!! xxxxxxx


Hi Honey, how's your back been today xxx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> This is what I have been making this afternoon! Intended to make these to send out with Christmas cards but the voile curtains got in the way, so to speak! They are made by embroidering on the foil lining of a Cadbury's Highlights Bag!!


Very pretty! Did you machine or hand embroider? How did you think to do that?


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Good to hear from you. Great that you are driving again, take it easy. Good luck with your Appts & the cataract op. I am so pleased I had both mine done, the world is a lot brighter! Xx


Is it a hospital stay or outpatient? I'm wondering if I need it but scared to go find out.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Purly it was great hearing from you!
> 
> Ok I have got to go to bed but here is a picture first.....


Ooooh very pretty! You are very creative.


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Oh that does hurt, but I cannot tolerate anything touching my lower back at all it can be really awful, I went into a subway(sandwich shop) yesterday to pick up dinner and opened the door let go of the door and walked through well it hit me square in my arm and it hurt like the dickens!!


Just what happened to but my lower back, where I have my problems. Hope your arm is ok


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> Finding that your family and friends have such good times has perked me up greatly.


That's good!


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Great news on the expectant twins. Hope all goes well.


Yes wonderful news.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> It may take healing vibes////The Doc has sent her over to the hospital and she is lying behind a curtain as I text. DS a bit worried. I think they might keep her in.


Hope she soon feels better


----------



## LondonChris

Hi, finally got on, my iPad ran out of battery & I could not find my charger. I searched everywhere then found it on huge table beside me?? Just had a very good roast dinner which I so enjoyed. I'm now going to do more knitting, making myself something for a change.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi, finally got on, my iPad ran out of battery & I could not find my charger. I searched everywhere then found it on huge table beside me?? Just had a very good roast dinner which I so enjoyed. I'm now going to do more knitting, making myself something for a change.


Sounds good. What are you making?


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds good. What are you making?


I'm making a waistcoat which button at the top, double breasted. It's got a simple cable up he front. Making in a very light linen colour, hopefully will go with lots of things. Enjoying the challenge so far.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> What she said. Glad you are in the warmth. It was really cold here yesterday. Have fun xxxxx


And from me, too. It's chilly here again today, but I was able to get out for my morning walk. Came home and did a few chores and then ran a couple of errands. Going to knit this afternoon!  Enjoy your day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You have put 'sane' and the 'rest of us' in the same sentence, isn't that an oxymoron?


Indeed!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> No chance of that and I will get my own back when I go on my cruise in March and you're shivering in Wales!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I have caught up on the last couple of days, and I have been biding my time, on some wonderful news I received earlier this month (January), and I was waiting for the results of a follow up appointment,before telling everyone about this fantastic news! Have I piqued anyone's interest?
> 
> One of my neices rang me, in the first few days of January; and informed me that she had just had a scan, and she wanted to ask me some questions about the results. The scan was to check for a pregnancy, and there were 2 sacs visible, one had a very clear image of a very early foetus, but no heart beat at this time; the second sac had an in determinant muddy toned mass in it, but this was due to the early stage of the pregnancy, the visible foetus was 5w2d, and the second sac was determined to be 5w; but this difference is normal with twins.
> My neice was booked in for a follow-up scan 10 days ............ I was on tenterhooks, and my neice, and her fiance, were a little (hugely) nervous and thought it wouldn't matter, if one foetus aborted, leaving them with one baby, they thought they would cope better raising one child.
> 
> Anyway, she had the second scan aaannnddd ............ there were *2 tiny hearts, beating in beautiful rhythm*, thankfully both her, and her fiance, have decided that however they feel about having twins, or a singleton, they would be having 2 babies, and there wasn't any choice given to the parents.
> 
> *I AM SO EXCITED*
> 
> My neice is about 9 weeks, and so she is due in September or October, if nothing terrible happens before that date. 😆😆😆😆😆😆
> 
> And on that note of excitement, I am now signing off, so that I can work on the second little summer dress, and also watch a series on Netflix for a while, before I get too tired, to do anything constructive.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, regardless of the weather conditions. xxxxxxxxxxx


That is wonderful and exciting news for them (and the rest of the family)! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I loved San Francisco, we had a few days there, stayed on Fisherman's Wharf opposite Alcatraz, worth a visit if you have time, and pier 39 to see the seals. I am sure you will have a wonderful time.


And you will probably need some warm clothes for San Francisco - it can be chilly there in March.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> plans have changed. DS is taking DIL to the hosoital because she cant breathe again. I shall keep you informed.


I really hope she's okay, Susan! How worrisome for all of you.  Hugs to you and to her! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> Keen! Does he celebrate a day early or a day later the non leap year years? Two ladies at knitting found out Wednesday they have the same birthday different years but they have knit together for quite a while unaware.


He celebrates on 2/28 as we always have figured he was born in February, so should celebrate in February. Plus, he has a cousin who is one year older and his birthday is on March 1st.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sending a load more then. Xxxxxx


And me, too, Susan. Sending many, many, many healing hugs and vibes to her! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I'm making a waistcoat which button at the top, double breasted. It's got a simple cable up he front. Making in a very light linen colour, hopefully will go with lots of things. Enjoying the challenge so far.


Oh, I really like that!


----------



## grandma susan

Well, here I am tucked up at DS,s, got the alarms on to get these boys up and out. We are coming down home tomorrow but will be back up to feed the boys and collect from college and school. Everything is up in the air.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I'm making a waistcoat which button at the top, double breasted. It's got a simple cable up he front. Making in a very light linen colour, hopefully will go with lots of things. Enjoying the challenge so far.


That is lovely xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well, here I am tucked up at DS,s, got the alarms on to get these boys up and out. We are coming down home tomorrow but will be back up to feed the boys and collect from college and school. Everything is up in the air.


Thinking of you all and sending lots and lots of love xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Thank you all for your wishes. She has just spoken with DS and she is in the short stay ward, breathing better. We shall see what she's like tomorrow. Love you all...


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Thank you all for your wishes. She has just spoken with DS and she is in the short stay ward, breathing better. We shall see what she's like tomorrow. Love you all...


That's better news! Love you, too! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That's better news! Love you, too! xxxooo


It is good news. Love you two too xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That is lovely xxx


Go on you're itching to say it --- especially in purple. :lol:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You have put 'sane' and the 'rest of us' in the same sentence, isn't that an oxymoron?


No ........ I'm Australian, remember ......... others can never be sure which way we mean the things we say! But, with that one I mean it in the nicest way possible! 😆😆😆😆


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We are definitely enjoying the warmth but know that it will be so painful when we get home, it always is, you feel as though you will never get warm again. We have got the coming home bit down to a routine now. Through the front door, heat up, log burner lit, soup out of the freezer then sit on top of the fire for the rest of the day.


Hahahaha ...... Barny I really hope it isn't too cold for you, when you get home. I can't even imagine how cold your country gets, as I have not even been in snow country here!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I used to have a similar problem when I worked. If you took time off for a cold, you got nagged at. If you went in with a cold, you got the same, just couldn't win!!


I think that mindset is changing gradually, with the really severe conditions that have been showing up, over the last 10 years, or so! I know it has changed for the hospital staff here!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We're not barmy, we're yarny!!!


👍👍👍👍


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Wonderful news Judi and so glad that everyone is delighted about it! Also good that there is another member of the family that can tell them all they need to know about TWINS!!!


Too right, my neice has been stalking DD4 on FB, so that she can pick up some of the positiveness from her. I hope it works!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Wonderful news. Hope all goes well. xx


Thanks Purple xxx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Same from me Judi x


Thanks Rebecca xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm glad you got some good news. more knitting for you????


Maybe, at least 2 baby blankets, anyway.


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Great news on the expectant twins. Hope all goes well.


Thanks Rookie


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I hope being in that cold house hasn't made her worse!? Really hope she is better soon! xxx


Same from me! I hope some kind of heating is beginning to be used, to b elp her get well!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Kelly Rippa on tv said in New York city after it snows they have snirt=snow and dirt (from polution, car exhaust) snit =snow and s..it (from dogs walking), and snash= snow and trash.(people drop on the streets). Yuck!
> iPad keeps spell correcting #%


That sounds so disgusting, makes me wonder how anyone would want to live there!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sending a load more then. Xxxxxx


And a huge load of nice warm healing vibes, from the land of summer. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I'm making a waistcoat which button at the top, double breasted. It's got a simple cable up he front. Making in a very light linen colour, hopefully will go with lots of things. Enjoying the challenge so far.


That looks good, not too complicated, I hope you master the challenge! xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Well, here I am tucked up at DS,s, got the alarms on to get these boys up and out. We are coming down home tomorrow but will be back up to feed the boys and collect from college and school. Everything is up in the air.


I hope you stay warm enough, while you are there! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Thanks for the good wishes for the news of the expectation of new twins in the family. I will post any further news, as I get it. 

I now need to go and do some work, so that I can continue knitting this little dress; so that I can get some things finished for myself - I think it is time I did something for myself. &#128558;&#9786;


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. It's a work of art trying to get the boys up...I shall win though.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Go on you're itching to say it --- especially in purple. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Lots of high winds overnight, but quieter now.

Creative Chaos here this morning. Not sure what we will get up to, but it will definitely be Chaos!!

Hope everyone has a good week. I'll catch up later. Love you all loads, xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That sounds so disgusting, makes me wonder how anyone would want to live there!


A lot of people seem to love living in cities and shudder at the thought of living in the country, having done both give me rural living anytime. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Lots of high winds overnight, but quieter now.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning. Not sure what we will get up to, but it will definitely be Chaos!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. I'll catch up later. Love you all loads, xxxxx


Good morning from a grey St. Martins although that is because the sun hasn't climbed above the clouds yet. Have been to check the beach is still there (not a very long walk) and now fighting the wi-fi here. Not sure what the day will bring yet. Yesterday was cloudy in the morning so stayed in our back garden and finished a baby pullover. The sun came out pm so had a couple of hours on the beach until the clouds came back. See you all later, have a good one.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Well, here I am tucked up at DS,s, got the alarms on to get these boys up and out. We are coming down home tomorrow but will be back up to feed the boys and collect from college and school. Everything is up in the air.


Hope you got up on time! Hope your DIL soon feels better soon.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> That is lovely xxx


Thought I would show you the purple version!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Go on you're itching to say it --- especially in purple. :lol:


You know our Purple so well already! Mind you if this turns out ok I'm going to make one in purple too


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> That looks good, not too complicated, I hope you master the challenge! xx


The challenge is it being big. It's supposed to be knitted together but I didn't fancy 300 stitches so I have adapted the pattern & making it in pieces. I will not find it so heavy as my hands get painful sometimes


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone. What a miserable day it is outside! Not going far today. We are having the baby this afternoon, what a hardship! My DD needs to do some things at home but the baby is not too well with a cold, all he wants is a cuddle, I can do that easily.!


----------



## LondonChris

Sorry that picture is so big,


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:04 am ET and 3'C (37'F). It was 10'C (50'F) overnight. It would have been nice if that had been the daytime temperature.
I'm on late shift this week. I get to do it twice in February.
I tried working on my socks. I did get one toe grafted but I was too bored with stockinette to do anymore. Instead I found another pattern and cast on with stash yarn. DD likes it so far so it may end up becoming hers.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. What a miserable day it is outside! Not going far today. We are having the baby this afternoon, what a hardship! My DD needs to do some things at home but the baby is not too well with a cold, all he wants is a cuddle, I can do that easily.!


Cute superboys.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A lot of people seem to love living in cities and shudder at the thought of living in the country, having done both give me rural living anytime. :thumbup:


I like living on the edge.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Lots of high winds overnight, but quieter now.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning. Not sure what we will get up to, but it will definitely be Chaos!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. I'll catch up later. Love you all loads, xxxxx


Have fun creating Chaos.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. It's a work of art trying to get the boys up...I shall win though.....


Teens are especially hard to get up.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Thank you all for your wishes. She has just spoken with DS and she is in the short stay ward, breathing better. We shall see what she's like tomorrow. Love you all...


I'm glad that she is feeling better. I wish continuing improvement.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I'm making a waistcoat which button at the top, double breasted. It's got a simple cable up he front. Making in a very light linen colour, hopefully will go with lots of things. Enjoying the challenge so far.


Very nice -- especially in purple  :lol: :wink:


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> It's true here too. Not so much in our suburb where there is plenty of grass, but in the city of Chicago were everything is concrete, the snow gets pushed to the streets from the sidewalks and everything collects in the curbsides as it drains. When I walked to work from the train, I wore my Wellies with thick warm socks inside because you never knew when you stepped off the curb to cross the street just how deep the dirty slushy icy water would be---I've had it come up to my calves at points. Really Yucky.


My winter boots are formed rubber with a wool lining (that's pretty felted now). Guaranteed waterproof. 
Our old house I needed hip waders to walk along the driveway. It would look like a hard snowdrift but in the spring it would let loose on me and I could end up in 3 feet of slush, depending on how deep the snowdrift was.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Wishing Pam's son and your GS and DIL good luck.
> 
> I'm up early because I couldn't sleep til 4 am, woke by dog at 6:30 again at 8;30 ...she is drinking a lot of water so wants out often..I see vet hill in my near future. I had to cancel joining my two frirnd's for breakfast and visit ti my friend in the rehab for hip replacement. I did too much in the dining room snd kitchen then two loads of laundry ...got over tired and couldn't sleep. Knee hurts and stomach sore from pushing the cabinet inches at a push. Shouldn't have, could have asked son but like Purple I wanted to do it myself.


Could the dog be drinking more because the air in the house is dry. My cats are. I'm filling their bowls a couple times each day.
Hope you are feeling less sore soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Keen! Does he celebrate a day early or a day later the non leap year years? Two ladies at knitting found out Wednesday they have the same birthday different years but they have knit together for quite a while unaware.


My aunt used to celebrate the day after when she was younger because 2 of her brothers already had birthdays in February. Now she celebrates on her actual birthday and skips the in-between years.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Haha, yeah, right!! I am going with my neighbour who happens to be one of my besties and we start off flying to San Francisco for a couple of days, fly down to Las Vegas for three days then fly to LA where we board the ship that will take us down the coast of Mexico for a week! My friend had a cruise and LV on her bucket list so, two birds with one stone!!!


Wow, that's a whirlwind vacation. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have caught up on the last couple of days, and I have been biding my time, on some wonderful news I received earlier this month (January), and I was waiting for the results of a follow up appointment,before telling everyone about this fantastic news! Have I piqued anyone's interest?
> 
> One of my neices rang me, in the first few days of January; and informed me that she had just had a scan, and she wanted to ask me some questions about the results. The scan was to check for a pregnancy, and there were 2 sacs visible, one had a very clear image of a very early foetus, but no heart beat at this time; the second sac had an in determinant muddy toned mass in it, but this was due to the early stage of the pregnancy, the visible foetus was 5w2d, and the second sac was determined to be 5w; but this difference is normal with twins.
> My neice was booked in for a follow-up scan 10 days ............ I was on tenterhooks, and my neice, and her fiance, were a little (hugely) nervous and thought it wouldn't matter, if one foetus aborted, leaving them with one baby, they thought they would cope better raising one child.
> 
> Anyway, she had the second scan aaannnddd ............ there were *2 tiny hearts, beating in beautiful rhythm*, thankfully both her, and her fiance, have decided that however they feel about having twins, or a singleton, they would be having 2 babies, and there wasn't any choice given to the parents.
> 
> *I AM SO EXCITED*
> 
> My neice is about 9 weeks, and so she is due in September or October, if nothing terrible happens before that date. 😆😆😆😆😆😆
> 
> And on that note of excitement, I am now signing off, so that I can work on the second little summer dress, and also watch a series on Netflix for a while, before I get too tired, to do anything constructive.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, regardless of the weather conditions. xxxxxxxxxxx


CONGRATULATIONS! More knitting for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
It's light out.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, how's your back been today xxx


Sorry, I missed this last night! It's much better thank you, I actually went to Zumba today and threw myself into it about 95%!! It hurts most if I stay still in any position for too long!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Very pretty! Did you machine or hand embroider? How did you think to do that?


It was a design from my regular design source, Embroidery Library, which I think is a Canadian site and they used something called Mylar which I don't think we have here so this was the next best thing - and free!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I'm making a waistcoat which button at the top, double breasted. It's got a simple cable up he front. Making in a very light linen colour, hopefully will go with lots of things. Enjoying the challenge so far.


Ooh, that's pretty and useful too, can you post a link to the pattern? The Bluebells are coming up in my garden all over the place again, if my back lets me dig them up, I'll post them to you!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> And you will probably need some warm clothes for San Francisco - it can be chilly there in March.


Jill got her grandson to look it up and the predictions are SF, 9'C, LV 20'C and 25'C in Mexico! Talk about take your entire wardrobe!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. What a miserable day it is outside! Not going far today. We are having the baby this afternoon, what a hardship! My DD needs to do some things at home but the baby is not too well with a cold, all he wants is a cuddle, I can do that easily.!


Big AND beautiful, bless them!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Well, I finally persuaded DH to apply for his disabled parking badge and this afternoon, he goes for an assessment at our local library. It has been a real struggle to convince him that he has a disability and I think he's only doing this to shut me up but at least he's doing it now! I told him to put a stone in his shoe so he looks in real pain when he walks, as a joke. He doesn't need to do that though, it's easy to see it hurts him to walk very far!


----------



## London Girl

My shawl is almost finished and I have now picked up 700 stitches round it to finish the edge. It is knitted in garter stitched and I realised I had added a different colour on a purl round, which made it look like the wrong side, soooooo, I tinked two rounds, that's 1400 stitched but it looks better now!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I remember the day she was born. We were at Whitby?????????????????


we were indeed, and I was so thrilled that she was given my name.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Just had word from the family. GS1 has been guaranteed a place at University in Sept/oct, Hes very nervous but pleased as punch. DIL has been to the hospital today for an xray on her chest and they have given her steroids and she has to go back on Monday.


Congratulations GS1.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


I love them all! Especially the pale blue one. What a lot of work.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and -3'C (27'F). We got a bit of snow, a bit of rain and a bit of something sticky yesterday. It's all lying peacefully on the ground now.
> I was bad last night, I ordered 2 balls of yarn from a Knit Night friend. I couldn't resist.


But they are wonderful colours. What will you make with them; or are you just going to love them as they are? Confess!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Ok I have to go back to analyzing "Ode to a West Wind" I am just thrilled about this.....not....I really don't understand poetry and so this is really hard for me to do much less for my kids....but we are trying...


I know we all had to do it, but I cannot agree with it. It ruins the poetry, which was never intended to be analysed, and only the poet knows why it was written as it was.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that's pretty and useful too, can you post a link to the pattern? The Bluebells are coming up in my garden all over the place again, if my back lets me dig them up, I'll post them to you!!! xxx


I'd pop over for them! Don't go gardening with a bad back


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> My winter boots are formed rubber with a wool lining (that's pretty felted now). Guaranteed waterproof.
> Our old house I needed hip waders to walk along the driveway. It would look like a hard snowdrift but in the spring it would let loose on me and I could end up in 3 feet of slush, depending on how deep the snowdrift was.


So pleased we don't get that much snow!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Well, I finally persuaded DH to apply for his disabled parking badge and this afternoon, he goes for an assessment at our local library. It has been a real struggle to convince him that he has a disability and I think he's only doing this to shut me up but at least he's doing it now! I told him to put a stone in his shoe so he looks in real pain when he walks, as a joke. He doesn't need to do that though, it's easy to see it hurts him to walk very far!


Good luck! I had mine a few weeks ago. The person interviewing me asked me to stand up then bend my knees, I nearly fell over, proved a point though. Still waiting for my result. Make sure if he gets a permit always show it & never cover any part of it. I left a piece of paper on my dashboard & it covered up a bit of the permit & I got a Parking Ticket, that's £80 of my holiday fund gone!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I have caught up on the last couple of days, and I have been biding my time, on some wonderful news I received earlier this month (January), and I was waiting for the results of a follow up appointment,before telling everyone about this fantastic news! Have I piqued anyone's interest?
> 
> One of my neices rang me, in the first few days of January; and informed me that she had just had a scan, and she wanted to ask me some questions about the results. The scan was to check for a pregnancy, and there were 2 sacs visible, one had a very clear image of a very early foetus, but no heart beat at this time; the second sac had an in determinant muddy toned mass in it, but this was due to the early stage of the pregnancy, the visible foetus was 5w2d, and the second sac was determined to be 5w; but this difference is normal with twins.
> My neice was booked in for a follow-up scan 10 days ............ I was on tenterhooks, and my neice, and her fiance, were a little (hugely) nervous and thought it wouldn't matter, if one foetus aborted, leaving them with one baby, they thought they would cope better raising one child.
> 
> Anyway, she had the second scan aaannnddd ............ there were *2 tiny hearts, beating in beautiful rhythm*, thankfully both her, and her fiance, have decided that however they feel about having twins, or a singleton, they would be having 2 babies, and there wasn't any choice given to the parents.
> 
> *I AM SO EXCITED*
> 
> My neice is about 9 weeks, and so she is due in September or October, if nothing terrible happens before that date. 😆😆😆😆😆😆
> 
> And on that note of excitement, I am now signing off, so that I can work on the second little summer dress, and also watch a series on Netflix for a while, before I get too tired, to do anything constructive.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, regardless of the weather conditions. xxxxxxxxxxx


Two more babies for us to love. Congratulations.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> ........and a load more from me too!! xxxxxxx


and from me xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Good luck! I had mine a few weeks ago. The person interviewing me asked me to stand up then bend my knees, I nearly fell over, proved a point though. Still waiting for my result. Make sure if he gets a permit always show it & never cover any part of it. I left a piece of paper on my dashboard & it covered up a bit of the permit & I got a Parking Ticket, that's £80 of my holiday fund gone!


Oh b****r, how annoying is that? The one time I used my mum's blue badge when she wasn't in the car (very naughty!) and I was late for work, I got a fine cos I didn't realise it was out of date! I know, serves me right !!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Well, here I am tucked up at DS,s, got the alarms on to get these boys up and out. We are coming down home tomorrow but will be back up to feed the boys and collect from college and school. Everything is up in the air.


Very worrying for you. Stay as calm as possible! QWe're all there with you.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I hope you stay warm enough, while you are there! xxxx


I hope the heating is on full to thaw the place out a bit.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> You know our Purple so well already! Mind you if this turns out ok I'm going to make one in purple too


I have to confess that I am sitting here totally dressed in purple; new trousers and a wonderful soft fluffy cardi.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. What a miserable day it is outside! Not going far today. We are having the baby this afternoon, what a hardship! My DD needs to do some things at home but the baby is not too well with a cold, all he wants is a cuddle, I can do that easily.!


They really are super boys. I'd happily cuddle either or both of them.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that's pretty and useful too, can you post a link to the pattern? The Bluebells are coming up in my garden all over the place again, if my back lets me dig them up, I'll post them to you!!! xxx


My bluebells seem to be slow or non-existent this year. The daffodils are pretty though. I haven't done any gardening in years, so anything coming up is a bonus.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Good luck! I had mine a few weeks ago. The person interviewing me asked me to stand up then bend my knees, I nearly fell over, proved a point though. Still waiting for my result. Make sure if he gets a permit always show it & never cover any part of it. I left a piece of paper on my dashboard & it covered up a bit of the permit & I got a Parking Ticket, that's £80 of my holiday fund gone!


That was cruel of the parking attendant! How petty.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I have to confess that I am sitting here totally dressed in purple; new trousers and a wonderful soft fluffy cardi.


I'm wearing purple too! It's like our team colours!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> They really are super boys. I'd happily cuddle either or both of them.


Shame you're not here now because baby is not happy, all he wants is cuddles from me, not grandad. Ifinally got him off to sleep & now he is awake again, bless him. He is so cute I'm getting lots of smiles.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. What a miserable day it is outside! Not going far today. We are having the baby this afternoon, what a hardship! My DD needs to do some things at home but the baby is not too well with a cold, all he wants is a cuddle, I can do that easily.!


Lovely photo xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I'm wearing purple too! It's like our team colours!


And guess what....... so am I!


----------



## jinx

Not quite sure how I ended up on this topic. I thought it was funny because.... I am wearing purple. Have a nice day everyone.


PurpleFi said:


> And guess what....... so am I!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Not quite sure how I ended up on this topic. I thought it was funny because.... I am wearing purple. Have a nice day everyone.


You're welcome any time jinx and I love the heart hat on your avatar!! Hope you are having a nice day too!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Not quite sure how I ended up on this topic. I thought it was funny because.... I am wearing purple. Have a nice day everyone.


welcome to the club!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly finished all my cushions, just 2 more to go


They all look nice and cosy, pretty colours also xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Not quite sure how I ended up on this topic. I thought it was funny because.... I am wearing purple. Have a nice day everyone.


Good choice of colour. Nice to see you here. Feel free to pop back and join us 💜👍


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. What a miserable day it is outside! Not going far today. We are having the baby this afternoon, what a hardship! My DD needs to do some things at home but the baby is not too well with a cold, all he wants is a cuddle, I can do that easily.!


Sweet little guys!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I like living on the edge.


I would prefer to be a bit further from the edge than we are.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sorry, I missed this last night! It's much better thank you, I actually went to Zumba today and threw myself into it about 95%!! It hurts most if I stay still in any position for too long!! xxx


Glad you were able to make it to Zumba and did pretty well at it from the sounds of it.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Jill got her grandson to look it up and the predictions are SF, 9'C, LV 20'C and 25'C in Mexico! Talk about take your entire wardrobe!!!


No kidding!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, I finally persuaded DH to apply for his disabled parking badge and this afternoon, he goes for an assessment at our local library. It has been a real struggle to convince him that he has a disability and I think he's only doing this to shut me up but at least he's doing it now! I told him to put a stone in his shoe so he looks in real pain when he walks, as a joke. He doesn't need to do that though, it's easy to see it hurts him to walk very far!


Well, good that you've finally convinced him!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My shawl is almost finished and I have now picked up 700 stitches round it to finish the edge. It is knitted in garter stitched and I realised I had added a different colour on a purl round, which made it look like the wrong side, soooooo, I tinked two rounds, that's 1400 stitched but it looks better now!!


Can't wait to see it. That's a lot of stitches you had to do to go back and fix that one.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> And guess what....... so am I!


Surprise!!!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. What a miserable day it is outside! Not going far today. We are having the baby this afternoon, what a hardship! My DD needs to do some things at home but the baby is not too well with a cold, all he wants is a cuddle, I can do that easily.!


What a pair of likely looking lads! :-D


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Two more babies for us to love. Congratulations.


Thanks Saxy, I am waiting to hear more news, on the progression of the pregnancy


----------



## PurpleFi

Londy, glad you madd it to Zumba, hope you back was ok afterwards. Xx

Had fun thist morning. Finished a twiddle muff for jy friends Mum who has dementia. Going to make another for a lady who has an autistic daughter.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Can't wait to see it. That's a lot of stitches you had to do to go back and fix that one.


I just can't leave it if it's wrong! Having said that, there are plenty of boo boos in it but I only leave them if it's to late to go back!! One side cast off this afternoon!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Londy, glad you madd it to Zumba, hope you back was ok afterwards. Xx
> 
> Had fun thist morning. Finished a twiddle muff for jy friends Mum who has dementia. Going to make another for a lady who has an autistic daughter.


Ooh, yes, I like that and I recognise the little cat button cos I have some just like it!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Have just been to Sidcup library with Pat for his assessment for a blue badge. A fly on the wall would have been having hysterics!!! The assessor was a very nice Asian lady with a very strong accent, Pat is very hard of hearing, I'll leave the rest to your imagination!! She couldn't predict whether he would get a blue badge or not, she has to attend a meeting with her manager but I have a feeling he won't get one, not sure why, just a feeling!


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, We are home. DIL came home this afternoon and breathing much better. She has a few more days of steroids but hopefully she'll be fine.....She thinks shes going to work on Thrsdsay. I think she'll be pushing it. Theyve all been fed. The other grandad is going up in the morning to take GS2 to school and Then him and Grandma ann will go up and feed them at tea time. We shall go again on Wednesday when we've collected our sprcs from the shop. I wonder what the chances are of both of us being satisfied with our "no hassle" specs....

Thankyou all for your support and love, my very very dear friends.


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, We are home. DIL came home this afternoon and breathing much better. She has a few more days of steroids but hopefully she'll be fine.....She thinks shes going to work on Thrsdsay. I think she'll be pushing it. Theyve all been fed. The other grandad is going up in the morning to take GS2 to school and Then him and Grandma ann will go up and feed them at tea time. We shall go again on Wednesday when we've collected our sprcs from the shop. I wonder what the chances are of both of us being satisfied with our "no hassle" specs....

Thankyou all for your support and love, my very very dear friends.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Have just been to Sidcup library with Pat for his assessment for a blue badge. A fly on the wall would have been having hysterics!!! The assessor was a very nice Asian lady with a very strong accent, Pat is very hard of hearing, I'll leave the rest to your imagination!! She couldn't predict whether he would get a blue badge or not, she has to attend a meeting with her manager but I have a feeling he won't get one, not sure why, just a feeling!


Hope your prediction is incorrect!


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. What a miserable day it is outside! Not going far today. We are having the baby this afternoon, what a hardship! My DD needs to do some things at home but the baby is not too well with a cold, all he wants is a cuddle, I can do that easily.!


aw they are lovely
:thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, We are home. DIL came home this afternoon and breathing much better. She has a few more days of steroids but hopefully she'll be fine.....She thinks shes going to work on Thrsdsay. I think she'll be pushing it. Theyve all been fed. The other grandad is going up in the morning to take GS2 to school and Then him and Grandma ann will go up and feed them at tea time. We shall go again on Wednesday when we've collected our sprcs from the shop. I wonder what the chances are of both of us being satisfied with our "no hassle" specs....
> 
> Thankyou all for your support and love, my very very dear friends.


Glad she's back home. Tell her very firmly not to go to work on Thursday. She needs to wait until after half term, have a proper rest, otherwise it will take a lot longer to recover x


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Not quite sure how I ended up on this topic. I thought it was funny because.... I am wearing purple. Have a nice day everyone.


And I'm NOT....hello jynx...lovely to see you. how are you?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, We are home. DIL came home this afternoon and breathing much better. She has a few more days of steroids but hopefully she'll be fine.....She thinks shes going to work on Thrsdsay. I think she'll be pushing it. Theyve all been fed. The other grandad is going up in the morning to take GS2 to school and Then him and Grandma ann will go up and feed them at tea time. We shall go again on Wednesday when we've collected our sprcs from the shop. I wonder what the chances are of both of us being satisfied with our "no hassle" specs....
> 
> Thankyou all for your support and love, my very very dear friends.


So glad things are looking up, it's such a worry and I expect the boys have been upset too, so lucky that they have you and DIL's M & D on hand to help out, they'd be lost without you! Fingers crossed that all will be well now xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Londy, glad you madd it to Zumba, hope you back was ok afterwards. Xx
> 
> Had fun thist morning. Finished a twiddle muff for jy friends Mum who has dementia. Going to make another for a lady who has an autistic daughter.


Ive seen these. I'm not sure if they are good for dementia or not. They do seem to be becoming popular.......


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Have just been to Sidcup library with Pat for his assessment for a blue badge. A fly on the wall would have been having hysterics!!! The assessor was a very nice Asian lady with a very strong accent, Pat is very hard of hearing, I'll leave the rest to your imagination!! She couldn't predict whether he would get a blue badge or not, she has to attend a meeting with her manager but I have a feeling he won't get one, not sure why, just a feeling!


he cant walk far...DH and me just sent the forms in. his was for his heart and mine was for the stroke. 
Why shouldnt he get one?


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, We are home. DIL came home this afternoon and breathing much better. She has a few more days of steroids but hopefully she'll be fine.....She thinks shes going to work on Thrsdsay. I think she'll be pushing it. Theyve all been fed. The other grandad is going up in the morning to take GS2 to school and Then him and Grandma ann will go up and feed them at tea time. We shall go again on Wednesday when we've collected our sprcs from the shop. I wonder what the chances are of both of us being satisfied with our "no hassle" specs....
> 
> Thankyou all for your support and love, my very very dear friends.


stupid double post...it looks like I'm home twice. Stupid thing.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Londy, glad you madd it to Zumba, hope you back was ok afterwards. Xx
> 
> Had fun thist morning. Finished a twiddle muff for jy friends Mum who has dementia. Going to make another for a lady who has an autistic daughter.


That's great! That will be fun to use. I'm going to try & get my knitting group to make some. The charity who I work with is helps people with dementia. As its where we have our meetings I think it's what we should be doing.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> My shawl is almost finished and I have now picked up 700 stitches round it to finish the edge. It is knitted in garter stitched and I realised I had added a different colour on a purl round, which made it look like the wrong side, soooooo, I tinked two rounds, that's 1400 stitched but it looks better now!!


Oh bother!!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> he cant walk far...DH and me just sent the forms in. his was for his heart and mine was for the stroke.
> Why shouldnt he get one?


The badges get misused a lot down here, usually by people who don't need them. Or they are using their relations. It makes it so hard for genuine cases, like Londy's Pat. Hope she's wrong & he gets his.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> And I'm NOT....hello jynx...lovely to see you. how are you?


Nor me, pink bathers today. Have had an exhausting day today, watched the end of a yoga session and then watched aqua-aerobics, had to lie down this afternoon. The girl who does the yoga originally came from Cardiff, where I was born so we had a nice chat. I am the first Welsh person she has met here. She had seen our Welsh Dragon flag on the chalet and was pleased I went to see her.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Londy, glad you madd it to Zumba, hope you back was ok afterwards. Xx
> 
> Had fun thist morning. Finished a twiddle muff for jy friends Mum who has dementia. Going to make another for a lady who has an autistic daughter.


How clever is that?!!! It looks great, Purple!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I just can't leave it if it's wrong! Having said that, there are plenty of boo boos in it but I only leave them if it's to late to go back!! One side cast off this afternoon!!


I hear you and that's great progress you made this afternoon.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Have just been to Sidcup library with Pat for his assessment for a blue badge. A fly on the wall would have been having hysterics!!! The assessor was a very nice Asian lady with a very strong accent, Pat is very hard of hearing, I'll leave the rest to your imagination!! She couldn't predict whether he would get a blue badge or not, she has to attend a meeting with her manager but I have a feeling he won't get one, not sure why, just a feeling!


I hope you're wrong on that feeling! He definitely deserves one. Must have been quite a meeting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Glad she's back home. Tell her very firmly not to go to work on Thursday. She needs to wait until after half term, have a proper rest, otherwise it will take a lot longer to recover x


Ditto from me!!! She should wait.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, We are home. DIL came home this afternoon and breathing much better. She has a few more days of steroids but hopefully she'll be fine.....She thinks shes going to work on Thrsdsay. I think she'll be pushing it. Theyve all been fed. The other grandad is going up in the morning to take GS2 to school and Then him and Grandma ann will go up and feed them at tea time. We shall go again on Wednesday when we've collected our sprcs from the shop. I wonder what the chances are of both of us being satisfied with our "no hassle" specs....
> 
> Thankyou all for your support and love, my very very dear friends.


Glad Sue is home, tell her not yo rush back to eork in case she has a set back xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! More knitting for you.


Yes it does, and I was planning on finishing some things for myself. 😯😦😟


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I just can't leave it if it's wrong! Having said that, there are plenty of boo boos in it but I only leave them if it's to late to go back!! One side cast off this afternoon!!


Depending on what the error looked like, if it enhances the item then I would leave it as it it; but if I didn't like the look of it, I would have to tin it back to any errors, and remake it so that it is the same as the pattern, and of course to my liking!


----------



## linkan

Hello everyone , did a little catching up and wow MJudi TWO more babies !!  

And the twiddle muff is adorable  how sweet Londy .
It has felt more like fall today than winter ! And yesterday too was beautiful outside .. 

We could all use a few extra good vibes , our Binky's DD has had a few seizures the last few days  
She is okay , its just rough .

But you know our Binky , her heart is so big and right there on her sleeve .  

I had an epidural shot today for my neck and shoulders .. been a bit out of it . 

Im getting ready to work on DD's blanket some more , its getting pretty big lol .

hope you are all doing well 

Lots of love and hugs


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have just been to Sidcup library with Pat for his assessment for a blue badge. A fly on the wall would have been having hysterics!!! The assessor was a very nice Asian lady with a very strong accent, Pat is very hard of hearing, I'll leave the rest to your imagination!! She couldn't predict whether he would get a blue badge or not, she has to attend a meeting with her manager but I have a feeling he won't get one, not sure why, just a feeling!


I think all countries should have the assessors that speak the native language of the country they are working in; or failing that, the assessor should have a very minimal accent, from a different language! That way there would be no misunderstanding, between the assessed and the assessor! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Nor me, pink bathers today. Have had an exhausting day today, watched the end of a yoga session and then watched aqua-aerobics, had to lie down this afternoon. The girl who does the yoga originally came from Cardiff, where I was born so we had a nice chat. I am the first Welsh person she has met here. She had seen our Welsh Dragon flag on the chalet and was pleased I went to see her.


I think it is great meeting people, who come from the same place, when one is on holiday and away from their own country.

As yet, I have never been away from my country of birth, so I don't really know what it would be like; I suppose it would be the same as meeting someone from the same state, if we were having a holiday in a different state!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Glad Sue is home, tell her not yo rush back to eork in case she has a set back xxxx


I agree with everyone who has said the same thing. Tell her that no-one gets a medal for going back to work too early, and she just might have a setback, and need more time off; or even longer in hospital!

The other thing is that the doctor might have different ideas, when it comes to returning to work! If her sick certificate Covers her until next week, then she is unable to return to work, until after the second date (up to, and including), because if she injured (heaven forbid) herself while she was at work before she is supposed to be, she will not be covered by anything through the school; if it is needed!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I have caught up on the last couple of days, and I have been biding my time, on some wonderful news I received earlier this month (January), and I was waiting for the results of a follow up appointment,before telling everyone about this fantastic news! Have I piqued anyone's interest?
> 
> One of my neices rang me, in the first few days of January; and informed me that she had just had a scan, and she wanted to ask me some questions about the results. The scan was to check for a pregnancy, and there were 2 sacs visible, one had a very clear image of a very early foetus, but no heart beat at this time; the second sac had an in determinant muddy toned mass in it, but this was due to the early stage of the pregnancy, the visible foetus was 5w2d, and the second sac was determined to be 5w; but this difference is normal with twins.
> My neice was booked in for a follow-up scan 10 days ............ I was on tenterhooks, and my neice, and her fiance, were a little (hugely) nervous and thought it wouldn't matter, if one foetus aborted, leaving them with one baby, they thought they would cope better raising one child.
> 
> Anyway, she had the second scan aaannnddd ............ there were *2 tiny hearts, beating in beautiful rhythm*, thankfully both her, and her fiance, have decided that however they feel about having twins, or a singleton, they would be having 2 babies, and there wasn't any choice given to the parents.
> 
> *I AM SO EXCITED*
> 
> My neice is about 9 weeks, and so she is due in September or October, if nothing terrible happens before that date. 😆😆😆😆😆😆
> 
> And on that note of excitement, I am now signing off, so that I can work on the second little summer dress, and also watch a series on Netflix for a while, before I get too tired, to do anything constructive.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, regardless of the weather conditions. xxxxxxxxxxx


That is awesome!!! Hope all goes well for them!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I know we all had to do it, but I cannot agree with it. It ruins the poetry, which was never intended to be analysed, and only the poet knows why it was written as it was.


See that is exactly what I thought and some of it they analyze was written almost 200 years ago so we really have no idea.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Hello everyone , did a little catching up and wow MJudi TWO more babies !!
> 
> And the twiddle muff is adorable  how sweet Londy .
> It has felt more like fall today than winter ! And yesterday too was beautiful outside ..
> 
> We could all use a few extra good vibes , our Binky's DD has had a few seizures the last few days
> She is okay , its just rough .
> 
> But you know our Binky , her heart is so big and right there on her sleeve .
> 
> Well it was my DD and she had a seizure early Sunday morning and in her confusion after the seizure she walked out of the house and was found on the highway by a cop and when he called me he said she was confused and stumbling around then he said she was suicidal so he had to take her to the hospital I tried to explain to him that it sounded like she had a seizure and that would explain her confusion and being on the highway stumbling around but he wouldn't listen to me and sent her to the hospital where they all latched onto the s word and wouldn't even consult with us because she is 18, so they had her convinced she needed to be in a behavioral hospital on 24 hour watch, they still did not listen to me and did not give her her medicine the right way and we got a phone call this morning saying that they found her on the bathroom floor....they had the nerve to tell her she tried to kill herself.....sent her back to the hospital only to find out that she had indeed had a couple seizures well I told them she was not going back to that place because they obviously were not watching her and how dare they tell her she tried to kill herself when it was a seizure I was so fired up and insisting she was coming home with me that....I..got..thrown...out of the hospital, well I went straight to where they were taking her and was there for 3 hours fighting them about the fact that she needed medical help because it was seizures and that was what was causing her confusion and them putting words in her mouth wasn't helping any....my DD is home with me right now    .....so they might have thrown me out but I got my DD home so she can get the help that she needs.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone , did a little catching up and wow MJudi TWO more babies !!
> 
> And the twiddle muff is adorable  how sweet Londy .
> It has felt more like fall today than winter ! And yesterday too was beautiful outside ..
> 
> We could all use a few extra good vibes , our Binky's DD has had a few seizures the last few days
> She is okay , its just rough .
> 
> But you know our Binky , her heart is so big and right there on her sleeve .
> 
> Well it was my DD and she had a seizure early Sunday morning and in her confusion after the seizure she walked out of the house and was found on the highway by a cop and when he called me he said she was confused and stumbling around then he said she was suicidal so he had to take her to the hospital I tried to explain to him that it sounded like she had a seizure and that would explain her confusion and being on the highway stumbling around but he wouldn't listen to me and sent her to the hospital where they all latched onto the s word and wouldn't even consult with us because she is 18, so they had her convinced she needed to be in a behavioral hospital on 24 hour watch, they still did not listen to me and did not give her her medicine the right way and we got a phone call this morning saying that they found her on the bathroom floor....they had the nerve to tell her she tried to kill herself.....sent her back to the hospital only to find out that she had indeed had a couple seizures well I told them she was not going back to that place because they obviously were not watching her and how dare they tell her she tried to kill herself when it was a seizure I was so fired up and insisting she was coming home with me that....I..got..thrown...out of the hospital, well I went straight to where they were taking her and was there for 3 hours fighting them about the fact that she needed medical help because it was seizures and that was what was causing her confusion and them putting words in her mouth wasn't helping any....my DD is home with me right now    .....so they might have thrown me out but I got my DD home so she can get the help that she needs.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear what you have been through. I hope you get an apology
> for such bad treatment and l hope your DD is now ok. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey, damp and windy Surrey. I have the coven here this morning. So I will catch up later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry to hear what you have been through. I hope you get an apology
> for such bad treatment and l hope your DD is now ok. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxx


Don't mess with Momma when it comes to their babies no matters the age! Good for you for sticking up for her. Glad that she's home and hopefully doing better.


----------



## grandma susan

Mrning girls. Its sunny but windy. I slept in. thats because Im back in my own bed. Over 60's this afternoon. I dreamed I won $100 last night !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone , did a little catching up and wow MJudi TWO more babies !!
> 
> And the twiddle muff is adorable  how sweet Londy .
> It has felt more like fall today than winter ! And yesterday too was beautiful outside ..
> 
> We could all use a few extra good vibes , our Binky's DD has had a few seizures the last few days
> She is okay , its just rough .
> 
> But you know our Binky , her heart is so big and right there on her sleeve .
> 
> Well it was my DD and she had a seizure early Sunday morning and in her confusion after the seizure she walked out of the house and was found on the highway by a cop and when he called me he said she was confused and stumbling around then he said she was suicidal so he had to take her to the hospital I tried to explain to him that it sounded like she had a seizure and that would explain her confusion and being on the highway stumbling around but he wouldn't listen to me and sent her to the hospital where they all latched onto the s word and wouldn't even consult with us because she is 18, so they had her convinced she needed to be in a behavioral hospital on 24 hour watch, they still did not listen to me and did not give her her medicine the right way and we got a phone call this morning saying that they found her on the bathroom floor....they had the nerve to tell her she tried to kill herself.....sent her back to the hospital only to find out that she had indeed had a couple seizures well I told them she was not going back to that place because they obviously were not watching her and how dare they tell her she tried to kill herself when it was a seizure I was so fired up and insisting she was coming home with me that....I..got..thrown...out of the hospital, well I went straight to where they were taking her and was there for 3 hours fighting them about the fact that she needed medical help because it was seizures and that was what was causing her confusion and them putting words in her mouth wasn't helping any....my DD is home with me right now    .....so they might have thrown me out but I got my DD home so she can get the help that she needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you lisa. It sounds very frustrating. I think i might have lampred someone. How is she now?
Click to expand...


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Nor me, pink bathers today. Have had an exhausting day today, watched the end of a yoga session and then watched aqua-aerobics, had to lie down this afternoon. The girl who does the yoga originally came from Cardiff, where I was born so we had a nice chat. I am the first Welsh person she has met here. She had seen our Welsh Dragon flag on the chalet and was pleased I went to see her.


That sounds an exhausting morning not surprised you had to lie down in the afternoon! Just make the most of your holiday! 
It's strange how you see people far from home. I remember when I was about 19 I was walking in an Italian market when I had my 'bum' pinched, I turned round thinking it might be a gorgeous Italian only to find someone from work who I didn't know was going to Italy, it's a small world.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> he cant walk far...DH and me just sent the forms in. his was for his heart and mine was for the stroke.
> Why shouldnt he get one?


Apparently, some Boroughs are really tight-fisted about these things and Bexley is one of the meanest. I think they used parking fines and council car park fees to heavily supplement our council tax!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> The badges get misused a lot down here, usually by people who don't need them. Or they are using their relations. It makes it so hard for genuine cases, like Londy's Pat. Hope she's wrong & he gets his.


Thanks Chris, I hope so too!


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone , did a little catching up and wow MJudi TWO more babies !!
> 
> And the twiddle muff is adorable  how sweet Londy .
> It has felt more like fall today than winter ! And yesterday too was beautiful outside ..
> 
> We could all use a few extra good vibes , our Binky's DD has had a few seizures the last few days
> She is okay , its just rough .
> 
> But you know our Binky , her heart is so big and right there on her sleeve .
> 
> Well it was my DD and she had a seizure early Sunday morning and in her confusion after the seizure she walked out of the house and was found on the highway by a cop and when he called me he said she was confused and stumbling around then he said she was suicidal so he had to take her to the hospital I tried to explain to him that it sounded like she had a seizure and that would explain her confusion and being on the highway stumbling around but he wouldn't listen to me and sent her to the hospital where they all latched onto the s word and wouldn't even consult with us because she is 18, so they had her convinced she needed to be in a behavioral hospital on 24 hour watch, they still did not listen to me and did not give her her medicine the right way and we got a phone call this morning saying that they found her on the bathroom floor....they had the nerve to tell her she tried to kill herself.....sent her back to the hospital only to find out that she had indeed had a couple seizures well I told them she was not going back to that place because they obviously were not watching her and how dare they tell her she tried to kill herself when it was a seizure I was so fired up and insisting she was coming home with me that....I..got..thrown...out of the hospital, well I went straight to where they were taking her and was there for 3 hours fighting them about the fact that she needed medical help because it was seizures and that was what was causing her confusion and them putting words in her mouth wasn't helping any....my DD is home with me right now    .....so they might have thrown me out but I got my DD home so she can get the help that she needs.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for all this! Great you are able to fight for your DD. Hugs to you both.
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nor me, pink bathers today. Have had an exhausting day today, watched the end of a yoga session and then watched aqua-aerobics, had to lie down this afternoon. The girl who does the yoga originally came from Cardiff, where I was born so we had a nice chat. I am the first Welsh person she has met here. She had seen our Welsh Dragon flag on the chalet and was pleased I went to see her.


You are funny Barny!! That's nice, to meet someone from home. xx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Mrning girls. Its sunny but windy. I slept in. thats because Im back in my own bed. Over 60's this afternoon. I dreamed I won $100 last night !!!!!!!!!!!


Hope your dreams come true!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Depending on what the error looked like, if it enhances the item then I would leave it as it it; but if I didn't like the look of it, I would have to tin it back to any errors, and remake it so that it is the same as the pattern, and of course to my liking!


Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


It's beautiful, are you keeping this one or is it for your 'Cornish mum' I know you make her things


----------



## Islander

That is stunning knitting London Girl !


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> he cant walk far...DH and me just sent the forms in. his was for his heart and mine was for the stroke.
> Why shouldnt he get one?


possibly because too many people qualify now? Because parking down this road is almost impossible in the evening, anyone with a blue badge has a disabled bay marked out. That makes it even harder for everyone else. And we already need a lot more bays in the town.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


I think that is just amazing!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> That is stunning knitting London Girl !


Hello Islander. How are you today?


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> It's beautiful, are you keeping this one or is it for your 'Cornish mum' I know you make her things


Yes, it's for Doris, my Cornish mum, it's her 92nd birthday on 9th Feb!! Hoping it will keep out the Cornish 'hooleys'!!

Edit: It seems that hooley is actually a village in Surrey or a wild party but when I lived in Cornwall, a sailing friend would always say 'It's blowing a hooley'!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That is stunning knitting London Girl !


Well, thank you kindly!! The pattern is the Miss Grace shawl, free pattern from Ravelry. The pattern is a bit tricky to follow but there is a video on youtube which helped a lot!!


----------



## Islander

Hello SaxonLady,
It is 3:30 a.m. here on the island, having a cup of tea in front of the wood stove! Please tell me about Connections, is it a thread especially for ladies in the UK. Is it ok to join in and say hello! Trish


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Well, thank you kindly!! The pattern is the Miss Grace shawl, free pattern from Ravelry. The pattern is a bit tricky to follow but there is a video on youtube which helped a lot!!


So kind of you to share London Girl! I have yet to try short rows, they look intimidating... I am getting more bold at trying new techniques though.  Trish


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:07 am ET and 0'C (32'F). Clear right now, but freezing rain and ice pellets are expected just at the time that I'm at Knit Night. It's one of the ladies' birthday so I'm going anyway. I just hope the weather is delayed until I get home.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hello SaxonLady,
> It is 3:30 a.m. here on the island, having a cup of tea in front of the wood stove! Please tell me about Connections, is it a thread especially for ladies in the UK. Is it ok to join in and say hello! Trish


Hello Trish. I'm Nitzi over in Ontario.
The UK ladies are the first ones up. Connections spans the globe with people from UK, US and Australia.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> possibly because too many people qualify now? Because parking down this road is almost impossible in the evening, anyone with a blue badge has a disabled bay marked out. That makes it even harder for everyone else. And we already need a lot more bays in the town.


We need a lot more here too. My building is one of the few that has LOTS of handicapped parking.
They give out a lot of temporary "blue badges" here for anyone who is recovering from surgery.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


Beautiful. I like those colours.
I've got a boo boo that I'm contemplating if I can fix it. Somehow I twisted a stitch about 6 rows back. It's throwing the stitch count off. I'm wondering if I should fix or cheat.


----------



## Islander

Good morning Nitzi, nice to meet you, love your avatar!


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> That sounds an exhausting morning not surprised you had to lie down in the afternoon! Just make the most of your holiday!
> It's strange how you see people far from home. I remember when I was about 19 I was walking in an Italian market when I had my 'bum' pinched, I turned round thinking it might be a gorgeous Italian only to find someone from work who I didn't know was going to Italy, it's a small world.


When we owned a place in Florida, one of our neighbours was also a neighbour in Canada. We had never met them when we were in Canada, but hung out together when we were in Florida.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Mrning girls. Its sunny but windy. I slept in. thats because Im back in my own bed. Over 60's this afternoon. I dreamed I won $100 last night !!!!!!!!!!!


I hope that comes true.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and windy Surrey. I have the coven here this morning. So I will catch up later. Love and hugs xxx


Have fun with the coven.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone , did a little catching up and wow MJudi TWO more babies !!
> 
> And the twiddle muff is adorable  how sweet Londy .
> It has felt more like fall today than winter ! And yesterday too was beautiful outside ..
> 
> We could all use a few extra good vibes , our Binky's DD has had a few seizures the last few days
> She is okay , its just rough .
> 
> But you know our Binky , her heart is so big and right there on her sleeve .
> 
> Well it was my DD and she had a seizure early Sunday morning and in her confusion after the seizure she walked out of the house and was found on the highway by a cop and when he called me he said she was confused and stumbling around then he said she was suicidal so he had to take her to the hospital I tried to explain to him that it sounded like she had a seizure and that would explain her confusion and being on the highway stumbling around but he wouldn't listen to me and sent her to the hospital where they all latched onto the s word and wouldn't even consult with us because she is 18, so they had her convinced she needed to be in a behavioral hospital on 24 hour watch, they still did not listen to me and did not give her her medicine the right way and we got a phone call this morning saying that they found her on the bathroom floor....they had the nerve to tell her she tried to kill herself.....sent her back to the hospital only to find out that she had indeed had a couple seizures well I told them she was not going back to that place because they obviously were not watching her and how dare they tell her she tried to kill herself when it was a seizure I was so fired up and insisting she was coming home with me that....I..got..thrown...out of the hospital, well I went straight to where they were taking her and was there for 3 hours fighting them about the fact that she needed medical help because it was seizures and that was what was causing her confusion and them putting words in her mouth wasn't helping any....my DD is home with me right now    .....so they might have thrown me out but I got my DD home so she can get the help that she needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Can your DD get a letter from her doctor explaining the situation, that you can keep and wave in the face of the police and other doctors.
> Can't keep momma bear from her cub.
Click to expand...


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> See that is exactly what I thought and some of it they analyze was written almost 200 years ago so we really have no idea.


And the language has changed in those 200 years so some of the words aren't used anymore or have different meanings, just to make it harder.

I read an interesting website yesterday that explaining some of the weirder spelling in English. Like how "island" got an "s" in it when it has never been pronounced with an "s". During the renaissance, some people "romanticized" some words to make them look like they were descended from latin words.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I agree with everyone who has said the same thing. Tell her that no-one gets a medal for going back to work too early, and she just might have a setback, and need more time off; or even longer in hospital!
> 
> The other thing is that the doctor might have different ideas, when it comes to returning to work! If her sick certificate Covers her until next week, then she is unable to return to work, until after the second date (up to, and including), because if she injured (heaven forbid) herself while she was at work before she is supposed to be, she will not be covered by anything through the school; if it is needed!


If I'm off more than 3 days I have to take a doctor's note to HR explaining that I'm not going to cause a medical incident while I'm at work. :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


I love it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think all countries should have the assessors that speak the native language of the country they are working in; or failing that, the assessor should have a very minimal accent, from a different language! That way there would be no misunderstanding, between the assessed and the assessor! 😂😂😂😂


Over here, everyone in a public office has to speak English or French, or preferably both. But no one specified that they have to not have their own accent that muddles up what they are saying.
One of our previous prime ministers was asked to speak english when he was in France and french when he was in England, because of his accent.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Hello everyone , did a little catching up and wow MJudi TWO more babies !!
> 
> And the twiddle muff is adorable  how sweet Londy .
> It has felt more like fall today than winter ! And yesterday too was beautiful outside ..
> 
> We could all use a few extra good vibes , our Binky's DD has had a few seizures the last few days
> She is okay , its just rough .
> 
> But you know our Binky , her heart is so big and right there on her sleeve .
> 
> I had an epidural shot today for my neck and shoulders .. been a bit out of it .
> 
> Im getting ready to work on DD's blanket some more , its getting pretty big lol .
> 
> hope you are all doing well
> 
> Lots of love and hugs


This weather is weird. It's going to be 14'C (57'F)
So far 3 of the North American groundhogs have predicted a short winter. What winter??
Happy Groundhog day everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> If I'm off more than 3 days I have to take a doctor's note to HR explaining that I'm not going to cause a medical incident while I'm at work. :roll:


Is that how it's worded? A lot of the larger employers here in the US have a short term disability pay program that starts up after 5 days out (use paid time off /sick time for those 5 days) so after 3 days off, the paperwork begins. First to make sure the 3 days have been approved sick days and then start the paperwork for the disability. A doctor's note is usually asked for after 3 consecutive days' out with a return to work okay. It's a pretty loose "suggested" practice and I believe most managers don't adhere to it which I agree with; they know their employees and who they need to check up on and which ones they don't. I suppose it would matter what kind of work you do...sitting in cubicle with limited contact with people doesn't require the same kind of safeguards as pre-school teachers and people who work in nursing homes.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful. I like those colours.
> I've got a boo boo that I'm contemplating if I can fix it. Somehow I twisted a stitch about 6 rows back. It's throwing the stitch count off. I'm wondering if I should fix or cheat.


I always try to fix if possible but usually cheat??


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


That is absolutely gorgeous, love it, love it , love it. xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> That is stunning knitting London Girl !


Hello Island, she is a very clever lady. By the way I just love your avatar. Is that your cat?


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hello SaxonLady,
> It is 3:30 a.m. here on the island, having a cup of tea in front of the wood stove! Please tell me about Connections, is it a thread especially for ladies in the UK. Is it ok to join in and say hello! Trish


Hello Island, from the UK. We would love you to join this thread. Let me tell you a bit about ourselves. There are a group of us who have been on KP almost since the beginning. Over here in the UK we meet up regularly for a few days away and to get into mischief!

In 2014 London Girl and I visited everyone on here in America and Canada, starting in Indiana and ending in Toronto before coming home via Nova Scotia.

I live in Surrey, southern England, about a hour south west of London, I am married to Mr P and have been for a long long long time!!! :lol: I have a son who lives in France, he has 3 children and a daughter who lives not far from me with 2 children. Apart from knitting I love any hand craft including crochet, weaving, embroidery. I also belong to a singing group.

The nearest one on Connections to you is Miss Pam who lives near Seattle.

Anyway enough from me, just welcome and hope you enjoy it here. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl, I love your shawl. The colors you chose make it extra special. There are no boo boo's in knitting. We need to put a few special stitches in to make sure everyone knows it is handmade.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> London Girl, I love your shawl. The colors you chose make it extra special. There are no boo boo's in knitting. We need to put a few special stitches in to make sure everyone knows it is handmade.


Hello Jinx, how are you today. If that is the case my items are sooo hand made. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Working on another twiddlemuff. This time it is for a friend's autistic teenage daughter.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> So sorry to hear what you have been through. I hope you get an apology
> for such bad treatment and l hope your DD is now ok. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxx


And from me, too, Lisa! What an awful time you all had of this. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and windy Surrey. I have the coven here this morning. So I will catch up later. Love and hugs xxx


Good morning. I have an eye doctor appointment so will also be catching up later. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


I think it's absolutely beautiful!!! Well done!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hello SaxonLady,
> It is 3:30 a.m. here on the island, having a cup of tea in front of the wood stove! Please tell me about Connections, is it a thread especially for ladies in the UK. Is it ok to join in and say hello! Trish


Hi Trish. Absolutely ok to join in. I'm here from the Northwest, too - in the Seattle area.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Working on another twiddlemuff. This time it is for a friend's autistic teenage daughter.


That one's looking great, too!


----------



## grandma susan

I'm beginning to be embarrased hahahaha... Ive won $35 on the bonus number and the tote at over 60's. AND a box of chocolate teacakes....Nothing on the bingo hahaha...I might have to pay tax soon!!!!

The staff is coming in an hour I hope.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


Its beautiful londy. So pretty...well done.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Hello SaxonLady,
> It is 3:30 a.m. here on the island, having a cup of tea in front of the wood stove! Please tell me about Connections, is it a thread especially for ladies in the UK. Is it ok to join in and say hello! Trish


Hello Islander and welcome. NO....its not just for the UK. We have been friends now for nearly 5 years and have had some holidays and meetings together. You are more than welcome to come and join us....I must tell you though, They are all crazy except me!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm beginning to be embarrased hahahaha... Ive won $35 on the bonus number and the tote at over 60's. AND a box of chocolate teacakes....Nothing on the bingo hahaha...I might have to pay tax soon!!!!
> 
> The staff is coming in an hour I hope.


Well done on the winnings. I've never had chocolate teacakes! Is it a Northern thing?

Had fun with the coven, although 3 had managed to fall off their broomsticks and couldn't make it.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello Islander and welcome. NO....its not just for the UK. We have been friends now for nearly 5 years and have had some holidays and meetings together. You are more than welcome to come and join us....I must tell you though, They are all crazy except me!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


Who you calling crazy :?: :shock:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hello SaxonLady,
> It is 3:30 a.m. here on the island, having a cup of tea in front of the wood stove! Please tell me about Connections, is it a thread especially for ladies in the UK. Is it ok to join in and say hello! Trish


Trish, you would be more than welcome to join us. We are from all over the world, though some of us have been lucky enough to have met. We are friends, having quite a lot in common. If you have a sense of humour - you're probably one of us. Having said that, don't let Grandma Susan tell you she's the only sane one. Mostly, but not exclusively, we are knitting Grandmas. I think I may have the most - 11 grands and 6 greats. Nitzi is our only present member in Canada.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning Nitzi, nice to meet you, love your avatar!


Love yours too!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Working on another twiddlemuff. This time it is for a friend's autistic teenage daughter.


these are brilliant; so touchy feely. Just the thing.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm beginning to be embarrased hahahaha... Ive won $35 on the bonus number and the tote at over 60's. AND a box of chocolate teacakes....Nothing on the bingo hahaha...I might have to pay tax soon!!!!
> 
> The staff is coming in an hour I hope.


Did you make the £100? Dreams can come true!


----------



## jinx

I am having a good morning. Getting prepared for snow later today. I have my yarn, pattern and needles so I am prepared. Hubby is out buying food essentials to tide us over. He has one thing on the list. Sugar free Italian coffee mate. Cannot run out of that.
I like your muffs. I have made a few of them. My greatgrand tested my child size one. She partially liked the hair elastics I knit into the fabric. I put them in so toys could be added or exchanged. She thought it was great fun just to snap them. 


PurpleFi said:


> Hello Jinx, how are you today. If that is the case my items are sooo hand made. x


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Who you calling crazy :?: :shock:


you, my lovely crazy friend and compatriot.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I am having a good morning. Getting prepared for snow later today. I have my yarn, pattern and needles so I am prepared. Hubby is out buying food essentials to tide us over. He has one thing on the list. Sugar free Italian coffee mate. Cannot run out of that.
> I like your muffs. I have made a few of them. My greatgrand tested my child size one. She partially liked the hair elastics I knit into the fabric. I put them in so toys could be added or exchanged. She thought it was great fun just to snap them.


You can keep the snow! Today is another sunny, blue sky, little white clouds day in Sunny Worthing. The sea is calm and everybody seems to be out.


----------



## SaxonLady

out to lunch with my army ladies today. Then on the way home the battery on the bus went flat! I've never heard of that happening while it's running. Fortunately they run every ten minutes, and a back-up came out.
Then the driver stopped at the next bus stop and phoned in to say he had left something on the broken down bus. He didn't smile when I said everything runs in threes as I got off at my stop. I cannot imagine why not.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am having a good morning. Getting prepared for snow later today. I have my yarn, pattern and needles so I am prepared. Hubby is out buying food essentials to tide us over. He has one thing on the list. Sugar free Italian coffee mate. Cannot run out of that.
> I like your muffs. I have made a few of them. My greatgrand tested my child size one. She partially liked the hair elastics I knit into the fabric. I put them in so toys could be added or exchanged. She thought it was great fun just to snap them.


Thanks Jinx, any feed back on the muffs is so useful and the idea of the hair elastics is brilliant.

you say you are preparing for snow, whereabouts in the USA are you? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> you, my lovely crazy friend and compatriot.


Oh! OK xxxxx


----------



## jinx

I envy you today. We had perfect weather yesterday. I went to my knitting group under a shower of sunshine and warm temperatures. It does seem there are more people out and about in the stores in nice weather.


SaxonLady said:


> You can keep the snow! Today is another sunny, blue sky, little white clouds day in Sunny Worthing. The sea is calm and everybody seems to be out.


----------



## jinx

I live in Wisconsin. I was going to say I lived in the land of the frozen tundra, but that would not mean much to you. 
The other thing I put on a muff was fringe. I will add a picture.


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jinx, any feed back on the muffs is so useful and the idea of the hair elastics is brilliant.
> 
> you say you are preparing for snow, whereabouts in the USA are you? Xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


So beautiful...


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I am having a good morning. Getting prepared for snow later today. I have my yarn, pattern and needles so I am prepared. Hubby is out buying food essentials to tide us over. He has one thing on the list. Sugar free Italian coffee mate. Cannot run out of that.
> I like your muffs. I have made a few of them. My greatgrand tested my child size one. She partially liked the hair elastics I knit into the fabric. I put them in so toys could be added or exchanged. She thought it was great fun just to snap them.


Hi jinx. The addition of hair bands sounds like a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I live in Wisconsin. I was going to say I lived in the land of the frozen tundra, but that would not mean much to you.
> The other thing I put on a muff was fringe. I will add a picture.


These are lovely.

Oh and I hope that the snow stays with you, although it's gone cold here this afternoon. I was so glad the heating was on when I got in from work.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I live in Wisconsin. I was going to say I lived in the land of the frozen tundra, but that would not mean much to you.
> The other thing I put on a muff was fringe. I will add a picture.


Thanks for the photos, they are great x


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> These are lovely.
> 
> Oh and I hope that the snow stays with you, although it's gone cold here this afternoon. I was so glad the heating was on when I got in from work.


Hi Rebecca, how are you today? Xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> So kind of you to share London Girl! I have yet to try short rows, they look intimidating... I am getting more bold at trying new techniques though.  Trish


When you do try short rows, have a look at German short rows on youtube, so easy and leave no holes!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful. I like those colours.
> I've got a boo boo that I'm contemplating if I can fix it. Somehow I twisted a stitch about 6 rows back. It's throwing the stitch count off. I'm wondering if I should fix or cheat.


Is it lace or can you just tink down and repair it?


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone , did a little catching up and wow MJudi TWO more babies !!
> 
> And the twiddle muff is adorable  how sweet Londy .
> It has felt more like fall today than winter ! And yesterday too was beautiful outside ..
> 
> We could all use a few extra good vibes , our Binky's DD has had a few seizures the last few days
> She is okay , its just rough .
> 
> But you know our Binky , her heart is so big and right there on her sleeve .
> 
> Well it was my DD and she had a seizure early Sunday morning and in her confusion after the seizure she walked out of the house and was found on the highway by a cop and when he called me he said she was confused and stumbling around then he said she was suicidal so he had to take her to the hospital I tried to explain to him that it sounded like she had a seizure and that would explain her confusion and being on the highway stumbling around but he wouldn't listen to me and sent her to the hospital where they all latched onto the s word and wouldn't even consult with us because she is 18, so they had her convinced she needed to be in a behavioral hospital on 24 hour watch, they still did not listen to me and did not give her her medicine the right way and we got a phone call this morning saying that they found her on the bathroom floor....they had the nerve to tell her she tried to kill herself.....sent her back to the hospital only to find out that she had indeed had a couple seizures well I told them she was not going back to that place because they obviously were not watching her and how dare they tell her she tried to kill herself when it was a seizure I was so fired up and insisting she was coming home with me that....I..got..thrown...out of the hospital, well I went straight to where they were taking her and was there for 3 hours fighting them about the fact that she needed medical help because it was seizures and that was what was causing her confusion and them putting words in her mouth wasn't helping any....my DD is home with me right now    .....so they might have thrown me out but I got my DD home so she can get the help that she needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Binks, I am so sorry for you and your DD, you really don't seem to be able to get a break at the moment love. I really hope with all my heart that things turn around for you and your lovely family, stay strong! xxxxxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> That sounds an exhausting morning not surprised you had to lie down in the afternoon! Just make the most of your holiday!
> It's strange how you see people far from home. I remember when I was about 19 I was walking in an Italian market when I had my 'bum' pinched, I turned round thinking it might be a gorgeous Italian only to find someone from work who I didn't know was going to Italy, it's a small world.


I did the same on Circular Quay in Sydney in 1998 but it was a guy that DH and I used to work with back in the 60s! He didn't pinch my bum, just yelled "B****y hell, fancy seeing you here!!"


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rebecca, how are you today? Xx


Good thanks. Sorry I dashed off, I saw you were on just as I realised the time. It was my turn to cook and I hadn't even started :-( any way all cooked and consumed now!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hello Island, from the UK. We would love you to join this thread. Let me tell you a bit about ourselves. There are a group of us who have been on KP almost since the beginning. Over here in the UK we meet up regularly for a few days away and to get into mischief!
> 
> In 2014 London Girl and I visited everyone on here in America and Canada, starting in Indiana and ending in Toronto before coming home via Nova Scotia.
> 
> I live in Surrey, southern England, about a hour south west of London, I am married to Mr P and have been for a long long long time!!! :lol: I have a son who lives in France, he has 3 children and a daughter who lives not far from me with 2 children. Apart from knitting I love any hand craft including crochet, weaving, embroidery. I also belong to a singing group.
> 
> The nearest one on Connections to you is Miss Pam who lives near Seattle.
> 
> Anyway enough from me, just welcome and hope you enjoy it here. xx


Crumbs, I didn't know all that! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> London Girl, I love your shawl. The colors you chose make it extra special. There are no boo boo's in knitting. We need to put a few special stitches in to make sure everyone knows it is handmade.


Thank you very much! The yarn was all from my stash;the camel colour was bought from Ebay ages ago and was so fine I had to ply 4 strands together. The green colour that changed to purple-ish was bought in Defiance, Ohio to knit a medallion scarf that I decided I was not up to and the turquoise/blue/black was bought in Whitby, here in the North of the UK. Want to knit another one when I have caught up with all the WIPS that went to one side to knit this!!!


----------



## grandma susan

The staff has been and weeve had our chats and coffee....I love it when she does for me downstairs. we never stop chatting, Shes a good worker. 

Ive put my winning money in my holiday purse......


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Working on another twiddlemuff. This time it is for a friend's autistic teenage daughter.


Very nice, he will love it!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Crumbs, I didn't know all that! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


Bet you did. You just forgot. Now it's your turn to introduce yourself to our two new ladies. How's your back today? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm beginning to be embarrased hahahaha... Ive won $35 on the bonus number and the tote at over 60's. AND a box of chocolate teacakes....Nothing on the bingo hahaha...I might have to pay tax soon!!!!
> 
> The staff is coming in an hour I hope.


Well, it wasn't the £100 of which you dreamed but not bad going!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good thanks. Sorry I dashed off, I saw you were on just as I realised the time. It was my turn to cook and I hadn't even started :-( any way all cooked and consumed now!


Same here, just had spag bol (veggie version for me) now l need ice cream xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on the winnings. I've never had chocolate teacakes! Is it a Northern thing?
> 
> Had fun with the coven, although 3 had managed to fall off their broomsticks and couldn't make it.


Have you never heard of Tunnocks chocolate teacakes? They are a creamy marshmallow dome on a biscuit base and surrounded in lovely chocolate. If they are a Northern thing then when I see you if yyiu remind me on I'll get some for you....BUT they aren't purple.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on the winnings. I've never had chocolate teacakes! Is it a Northern thing?
> 
> Had fun with the coven, although 3 had managed to fall off their broomsticks and couldn't make it.


Aren't they the dome shaped teacakes with biscuit on the base, marshmallow and then coated in chocolate? Used to have them as a kid and still see them in the shops!

Edit: Well, looks like we agree on that then Susan! I think they used to be called Munchmallows down here back in the day!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> The staff has been and weeve had our chats and coffee....I love it when she does for me downstairs. we never stop chatting, Shes a good worker.
> 
> Ive put my winning money in my holiday purse......


How's your DD today? Hope she is taking it easy xx


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Did you make the £100? Dreams can come true!


Adding last weeks to this weeks winnings Ive made $94 !!!!!!!! and a pkt of chocolate teacakes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Aren't they the dome shaped teacakes with biscuit on the base, marshmallow and then coated in chocolate? Used to have them as a kid and still see them in the shops!


Oh them! I was imagining fruit teacakes but chocolate flavour. :shock:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am having a good morning. Getting prepared for snow later today. I have my yarn, pattern and needles so I am prepared. Hubby is out buying food essentials to tide us over. He has one thing on the list. Sugar free Italian coffee mate. Cannot run out of that.
> I like your muffs. I have made a few of them. My greatgrand tested my child size one. She partially liked the hair elastics I knit into the fabric. I put them in so toys could be added or exchanged. She thought it was great fun just to snap them.


Oh dear, so sorry for your awful weather over there jinx, we used to get snow here in London, every winter but get hardly any now, I'm glad to say! I'm guessing you must be on the Eastern side of USA?


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Have you never heard of Tunnocks chocolate teacakes? They are a creamy marshmallow dome on a biscuit base and surrounded in lovely chocolate. If they are a Northern thing then when I see you if yyiu remind me on I'll get some for you....BUT they aren't purple.


You can get them in M&S, not sure that they are Tunnocks from there though.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Have you never heard of Tunnocks chocolate teacakes? They are a creamy marshmallow dome on a biscuit base and surrounded in lovely chocolate. If they are a Northern thing then when I see you if yyiu remind me on I'll get some for you....BUT they aren't purple.


Not heard of tunnock but l know what you mean xxxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Adding last weeks to this weeks winnings Ive made $94 !!!!!!!! and a pkt of chocolate teacakes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Nice going :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Just going to put my pjs on, clothes are hurting. Back soon xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Not heard of tunnock but l know what you mean xxxx


Tunnocks also do really yummy caramel biscuits


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bet you did. You just forgot. Now it's your turn to introduce yourself to our two new ladies. How's your back today? Xxxx


Fine until I sit still for too long and it has moved to my erm....rump! Sat through over two hours of The Big Short at the cinema today, what a bore! If you are well up on how the banking world functions, you would probably enjoy it! Before that, we had afternoon tea in M&S, it was awesome and only £10 for both of us as I had registered my Sparks card!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> How's your DD today? Hope she is taking it easy xx


Shes sleepy but resting. We shall see her tomorrow. We are going for our glasses then picking GS2 up from school.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Adding last weeks to this weeks winnings Ive made $94 !!!!!!!! and a pkt of chocolate teacakes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


YAY!!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oh them! I was imagining fruit teacakes but chocolate flavour. :shock:


Excuse me while I BLEURGHHH.....oops, too late!


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> You can get them in M&S, not sure that they are Tunnocks from there though.


They are m and s own teacakes. Quite nice but not like the real thing..tunnocks is creamy mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Shes sleepy but resting. We shall see her tomorrow. We are going for our glasses then picking GS2 up from school.


Glad to hear she's resting. Hope she's given up the idea of work this week.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> They are m and s own teacakes. Quite nice but not like the real thing..tunnocks is creamy mmmmmmmmmmm


I shall now go hunting for Tunnocks xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Shes sleepy but resting. We shall see her tomorrow. We are going for our glasses then picking GS2 up from school.


Give her a gentle hugs from me. How's her fm?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Give her a gentle hugs from me. How's her fm?


fm seems to be ok as she hasnt mentioned it. If she goes back to work this weeek I'll have my say!!!!!..They are on holiday next week. theres no point just going in for 2 days when shes been so poorly. Ive had a text today, as I told her to knit, she said she couldnt be bothered. Weve a little way to go.


----------



## jinx

Hubby and I are laughing over the fuss and bother about a possible 5 inches of snow. We also use to get snow storms, 12 inches or more. Now we get a little bit and everyone calls it a storm. I am in the north central part of the states. The east coast had their quota last week and does not want or need any more.


London Girl said:


> Oh dear, so sorry for your awful weather over there jinx, we used to get snow here in London, every winter but get hardly any now, I'm glad to say! I'm guessing you must be on the Eastern side of USA?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You are funny Barny!! That's nice, to meet someone from home. xx


Glad I've brightened your day, love your shawl wish I had the patience to do that, way too big for me. Well too many stitches anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Same here, just had spag bol (veggie version for me) now l need ice cream xx


I did cooking today, nothing much, baked potatoes with cheese on and fried egg. Sounds weird I know but went down well and no fries in sight. This cooking lark is getting a habit which I must try to break, did curried lobster tail and rice on Sunday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Have you never heard of Tunnocks chocolate teacakes? They are a creamy marshmallow dome on a biscuit base and surrounded in lovely chocolate. If they are a Northern thing then when I see you if yyiu remind me on I'll get some for you....BUT they aren't purple.


I like Tunnocks teacakes, haven't had them for years. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I'm beginning to be embarrased hahahaha... Ive won $35 on the bonus number and the tote at over 60's. AND a box of chocolate teacakes....Nothing on the bingo hahaha...I might have to pay tax soon!!!!
> 
> The staff is coming in an hour I hope.


Well done on your winnings today, Susan!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> These are lovely.
> 
> Oh and I hope that the snow stays with you, although it's gone cold here this afternoon. I was so glad the heating was on when I got in from work.


Ditto from me, Jinx!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Good for you lisa. It sounds very frustrating. I think i might have lampred someone. How is she now?


She is doing some better but continues to have the petite mal(sp) seizures and the have upped her dose, the right way, and she has an appointment with her neurologist next week.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> She is doing some better but continues to have the petite mal(sp) seizures and the have upped her dose, the right way, and she has an appointment with her neurologist next week.


That's good, Lisa, that she's doing some better, although worrisome that the seizures are continuing to happen. Glad she has an appointment next week and hopefully they will be able to get her stabilized. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Can your DD get a letter from her doctor explaining the situation, that you can keep and wave in the face of the police and other doctors.
> Can't keep momma bear from her cub.


I am already working on it we have to actually file for legal guardianship of our own daughter isn't that a crock, but the doctor filled out the paperwork today and I will take them to our attorney tomorrow.

That is exactly what I said Nitzi!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> That's good, Lisa, that she's doing some better, although worrisome that the seizures are continuing to happen. Glad she has an appointment next week and hopefully they will be able to get her stabilized. Love you lots! xxxooo


Thank you I really hope so too! Love you lots too!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I am already working on it we have to actually file for legal guardianship of our own daughter isn't that a crock, but the doctor filled out the paperwork today and I will take them to our attorney tomorrow.
> 
> That is exactly what I said Nitzi!


Hope you can get it all sorted out. My friend here has a dsughter that has seizures, she wears a medic alert bracelet. Do you have those in the USA? Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you can get it all sorted out. My friend here has a dsughter that has seizures, she wears a medic alert bracelet. Do you have those in the USA? Xx


That's a great idea and they do have those available here in the USA.


----------



## Islander

Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!

A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!

I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!

Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!
> 
> A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!
> 
> I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!
> 
> Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


That's wonderful, Trish, that you're joining us. I have to give credit where due, though - it's our very clever and creative Purple, not me, who is making those very lovely muffs as well as Jinx.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I have Netflix now, and my DD3 gave me the name of something that, once downloaded and installed to my browser, I can watch programmes and films from anywhere in the world. So if I can't sleep tonight, I am going to see what I can find. I will look at programmes and films from Canada, my ďd tells me that there are some good shows on the Canadian site!


I like "The Artful Detective", "FatherBrown"and "Elementary". All mild murder mysteries.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> What is a union suit? Is it like a track suit, with pants and jacket, or jumper, made of the same fabric?


Do men wear one piece underwear in winter where you are? They start at the ankles and legs and are one piece up the hips snd to the shoulders with long sleeves. Some have a trap door on the fanny for bathroom ease. They have buttons from belly to neckline. Mine has no trap door so I'm going to make it two piece so I won't have to lower the top when using the John. Is this explanation helpful? My brain is slow right now. . I had another night up til 4 am, slept til 6:30 let dog out, slept til 10. Tried to be awake for dinner with 3 ladies...am fading fast. Hope son puts out the garbage and helps with the dog soon so I get to sleep. I used a stranded shiny yarn..looks like paten leather..to make a cowl but it's too heavy and stiff. Got another yarn and will try again. My shoulder hurts from knitting too tightly.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> What is a union suit? Is it like a track suit, with pants and jacket, or jumper, made of the same fabric?


Oops! Sorry for the double posting.

Do men wear one piece underwear in winter where you are? They start at the ankles and legs and are one piece up the hips snd to the shoulders with long sleeves. Some have a trap door on the fanny for bathroom ease. They have buttons from belly to neckline. Mine has no trap door so I'm going to make it two piece so I won't have to lower the top when using the John. Is this explanation help. I had another night up til 4 am, slept til 6:30 let dog out, slept til 10. Tried to be awake for dinner with 3 ladies...am fading fast. Hope son puts out the garbage and helps with the dog soon so I get to sleep. I used a stranded shiny yarn..looks like paten leather..to make a cowl but it's too heavy and stiff. Got another yarn and will try again. My shoulder hurts from knitting too tightly.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!
> 
> A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!
> 
> I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!
> 
> Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


Hi Trish. Welcome. Glad to have you join us. Your fur baby is so beautiful.

I did the same thing when I semi-retired. Was looking after DFIL and then our DSIL. It does take up your time that's for sure. I hope you share some photos of your knitting.


----------



## Islander

Thank you RookieRetiree, my fur baby is named Zena after my dear grandmother. I have to be honest, knitting is not my real interest, I have delved in traditional rug hooking and my passion is spinning. My 85 yr old mother is an exceptional knitter, I keep her in yarn and she keeps me in socks and other beautiful things... you can never have enough socks! Knitting is what keeps her alive and full of life. 
She is slipping a little and not able to write out her patterns some which I would love to keep in the family. We talk knitting everyday, so I understand knitting but just don't put it into practice much. I like simple patterns and colour. Here are a few of my moms knits The shawl pins were turned by my dearest Mr. J. just over a year ago, he will not let his Parkinson's hold him back even though he is slowing now. 
It is so amazing to meet others on the other side of the world ! Trish


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!
> 
> A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!
> 
> I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!
> 
> Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


Hi Trish, welcome


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Thank you RookieRetiree, my fur baby is named Zena after my dear grandmother. I have to be honest, knitting is not my real interest, I have delved in traditional rug hooking and my passion is spinning. My 85 yr old mother is an exceptional knitter, I keep her in yarn and she keeps me in socks and other beautiful things... you can never have enough socks! Knitting is what keeps her alive and full of life.
> She is slipping a little and not able to write out her patterns some which I would love to keep in the family. We talk knitting everyday, so I understand knitting but just don't put it into practice much. I like simple patterns and colour. Here are a few of my moms knits The shawl pins were turned by my dearest Mr. J. just over a year ago, he will not let his Parkinson's hold him back even though he is slowing now.
> It is so amazing to meet others on the other side of the world ! Trish


Wow I have just had a look at your ravelry page, beautiful stuff.
I think I need to refresh the page to see the shawl pins.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Thank you RookieRetiree, my fur baby is named Zena after my dear grandmother. I have to be honest, knitting is not my real interest, I have delved in traditional rug hooking and my passion is spinning. My 85 yr old mother is an exceptional knitter, I keep her in yarn and she keeps me in socks and other beautiful things... you can never have enough socks! Knitting is what keeps her alive and full of life.
> She is slipping a little and not able to write out her patterns some which I would love to keep in the family. We talk knitting everyday, so I understand knitting but just don't put it into practice much. I like simple patterns and colour. Here are a few of my moms knits The shawl pins were turned by my dearest Mr. J. just over a year ago, he will not let his Parkinson's hold him back even though he is slowing now.
> It is so amazing to meet others on the other side of the world ! Trish


Oh wow, beautiful work. Lovely fair isle affect on the hats without the effort :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

Got to go or I will be late for work :roll:


----------



## Islander

Have a nice day at work Lifeline!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!
> 
> A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!
> 
> I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!
> 
> Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


Hi Trish and thank you for telling us a bit about yourself. I am very happy to be your new best friend, but I only dabble at loom weaving so you could probably teach me a thing or two. At the moment I am arranging a spinning workshop at a local producer of rare sheep wool for my Womens Institute. My last attempt at spinning produce yarn ranging from chunky to lace weight all the the distance of about one metre! Xiang who lives in Australia is an excellent weaver, I don't think you've met her yet.

Your Mum does the most beautiful knitting and I look forward to seeing your work. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. There are patches of blue sky and it was frosty overnight.

Mr. P has finished decorating the guest bedroom and will put new curtain poles up today, which means I have to wash and iron the curtains before they go back.

Tonight is Singing and I am still trying to get my head round the alto part of the song we are learning. I either slip back to the soprano part or end up singing everything an octave lower :roll: 

Hope everyone has a good day. Love you all lots xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Ive got a busy day. Off to get our specs, (watch this space) this afternoon then school pick up and on to see how DIL is.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive got a busy day. Off to get our specs, (watch this space) this afternoon then school pick up and on to see how DIL is.


Hope the specs are ok and give DIL a hug from me. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!
> 
> A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!
> 
> I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!
> 
> Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


N ice to have you with us...come in, settle down and be comfy....x


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Thank you RookieRetiree, my fur baby is named Zena after my dear grandmother. I have to be honest, knitting is not my real interest, I have delved in traditional rug hooking and my passion is spinning. My 85 yr old mother is an exceptional knitter, I keep her in yarn and she keeps me in socks and other beautiful things... you can never have enough socks! Knitting is what keeps her alive and full of life.
> She is slipping a little and not able to write out her patterns some which I would love to keep in the family. We talk knitting everyday, so I understand knitting but just don't put it into practice much. I like simple patterns and colour. Here are a few of my moms knits The shawl pins were turned by my dearest Mr. J. just over a year ago, he will not let his Parkinson's hold him back even though he is slowing now.
> It is so amazing to meet others on the other side of the world ! Trish


Wow what beautiful work trish thankyou for showing us.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!
> 
> A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!
> 
> I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!
> 
> Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


I managed to teach my 11-year-old GS to knit, but he keeps forgetting! No luck with the others yet.
I looked you up on Ravelry. Do you really have a pet elk? I have a son who has been called Elk for his entire adult life. Just a nickname.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!
> 
> A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!
> 
> I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!
> 
> Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


Hi Trish, I'm Barndweller and am presently on holiday in the Caribbean but normally hail from Wales. First of all don't believe anyone who says they are not crazy, although I haven't been here long, just a newly really this is one crazy site, it takes one to know one :!:


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> I like "The Artful Detective", "FatherBrown"and "Elementary". All mild murder mysteries.


They are all comedic as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thank you RookieRetiree, my fur baby is named Zena after my dear grandmother. I have to be honest, knitting is not my real interest, I have delved in traditional rug hooking and my passion is spinning. My 85 yr old mother is an exceptional knitter, I keep her in yarn and she keeps me in socks and other beautiful things... you can never have enough socks! Knitting is what keeps her alive and full of life.
> She is slipping a little and not able to write out her patterns some which I would love to keep in the family. We talk knitting everyday, so I understand knitting but just don't put it into practice much. I like simple patterns and colour. Here are a few of my moms knits The shawl pins were turned by my dearest Mr. J. just over a year ago, he will not let his Parkinson's hold him back even though he is slowing now.
> It is so amazing to meet others on the other side of the world ! Trish


Your mother's knitting is beautiful. Our Xiang is the spinner in our little group. She lives in Australia.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, I'm Barndweller and am presently on holiday in the Caribbean but normally hail from Wales. First of all don't believe anyone who says they are not crazy, although I haven't been here long, just a newly really this is one crazy site, it takes one to know one :!:


well, you certainly fitted in instantly!


----------



## SaxonLady

it's another beautiful blue-sky day today. Warm in the sun, very cold out of it. I'm stuck in as I have to prep a meeting tonight. I'm willing to bet the weather breaks again tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, I'm Barndweller and am presently on holiday in the Caribbean but normally hail from Wales. First of all don't believe anyone who says they are not crazy, although I haven't been here long, just a newly really this is one crazy site, it takes one to know one :!:


Good morning, l supposed you've got another busy day planned xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> well, you certainly fitted in instantly!


She certainly did. How are you today? Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, I'm Barndweller and am presently on holiday in the Caribbean but normally hail from Wales. First of all don't believe anyone who says they are not crazy, although I haven't been here long, just a newly really this is one crazy site, it takes one to know one :!:


Get back to your sun and be good...... :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> She certainly did. How are you today? Xx


I'm fine. Sunny days make all the difference, but it's clouding over a bit now. Once tonight's meeting is over I come to the quiet part of the month. Why are all monthly meetings either in the first or last week?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Get back to your sun and be good...... :thumbup:


even better, get back to your sun and be bad.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:11 am ET and 10'C (50'F) going up to 15'C (59'F) after lunch. It rained last night after I came home from Knit Night. So I didn't see any freezing rain at all.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive got a busy day. Off to get our specs, (watch this space) this afternoon then school pick up and on to see how DIL is.


I need to get new specs. In order to do that, I need to get a new Health Card which I can only get on a Thursday. Then I have to make an appointment with the eye doc which I can only get on a Monday or Tuesday.
I need more days in the week.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive got a busy day. Off to get our specs, (watch this space) this afternoon then school pick up and on to see how DIL is.


I need to get new specs. In order to do that, I need to get a new Health Card which I can only get on a Thursday. Then I have to make an appointment with the eye doc which I can only get on a Monday or Tuesday.
I need more days in the week.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from an almost sunny Surrey. There are patches of blue sky and it was frosty overnight.
> 
> Mr. P has finished decorating the guest bedroom and will put new curtain poles up today, which means I have to wash and iron the curtains before they go back.
> 
> Tonight is Singing and I am still trying to get my head round the alto part of the song we are learning. I either slip back to the soprano part or end up singing everything an octave lower :roll:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. Love you all lots xxx


You decorate much faster than we do over here.
I'm an alto.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> You decorate much faster than we do over here.
> I'm an alto.


Come and learn this part for me. I'm driving Mr P mad!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thank you RookieRetiree, my fur baby is named Zena after my dear grandmother. I have to be honest, knitting is not my real interest, I have delved in traditional rug hooking and my passion is spinning. My 85 yr old mother is an exceptional knitter, I keep her in yarn and she keeps me in socks and other beautiful things... you can never have enough socks! Knitting is what keeps her alive and full of life.
> She is slipping a little and not able to write out her patterns some which I would love to keep in the family. We talk knitting everyday, so I understand knitting but just don't put it into practice much. I like simple patterns and colour. Here are a few of my moms knits The shawl pins were turned by my dearest Mr. J. just over a year ago, he will not let his Parkinson's hold him back even though he is slowing now.
> It is so amazing to meet others on the other side of the world ! Trish


Your mum's and hubby's work is wonderful.
If you understand knitting can you write the patterns for her.?


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Oops! Sorry for the double posting.
> 
> Do men wear one piece underwear in winter where you are? They start at the ankles and legs and are one piece up the hips snd to the shoulders with long sleeves. Some have a trap door on the fanny for bathroom ease. They have buttons from belly to neckline. Mine has no trap door so I'm going to make it two piece so I won't have to lower the top when using the John. Is this explanation help. I had another night up til 4 am, slept til 6:30 let dog out, slept til 10. Tried to be awake for dinner with 3 ladies...am fading fast. Hope son puts out the garbage and helps with the dog soon so I get to sleep. I used a stranded shiny yarn..looks like paten leather..to make a cowl but it's too heavy and stiff. Got another yarn and will try again. My shoulder hurts from knitting too tightly.


I have the 2 piece set for winter. It's wonderful for staying warm.
I'd like to see that yarn. I have Paton's Metallic which is like shiny metal and I have LionBrand Suede. But I'd like to see a yarn like patent leather.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I like "The Artful Detective", "FatherBrown"and "Elementary". All mild murder mysteries.


The "Artful Detective" is renamed "Murdoch Mysteries" up here. They filmed a show in the alley behind the store where I go for Knit Night. They met with the owner and gave her a list of things that she couldn't do while they were filming. Like: she couldn't put up any neon signs outside.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!
> 
> A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!
> 
> I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!
> 
> Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


When I joined KP, I did have 8 "catz". One died of a blood disease when he was 3 years old. And I recently lost my teddy bear Trevor when he ate some medicine that had fallen on the floor. We still have 6. One is 16 years old.
My mum, my daughter and myself all share a house in Port Hope. I'm still working, but retirement is in sight.
I don't spin even though I live in a spinning town. And I have so many WIPs, I've lost a few. :wink:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> She is doing some better but continues to have the petite mal(sp) seizures and the have upped her dose, the right way, and she has an appointment with her neurologist next week.


I hope she will get stabilized soon and life will get back to the way that it used to be for both of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> fm seems to be ok as she hasnt mentioned it. If she goes back to work this weeek I'll have my say!!!!!..They are on holiday next week. theres no point just going in for 2 days when shes been so poorly. Ive had a text today, as I told her to knit, she said she couldnt be bothered. Weve a little way to go.


I agree with you. If they are going on holiday the next week, don't bother going in for the 2 days.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I shall now go hunting for Tunnocks xxx


They have been made in Canada since 1901 by Dare Foods. They're called Whippets here. They are yummy. The only thing better is Vachon's Caramels. 
http://www.vachon.com/en/pastries/ah-caramel/#regulier


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> When I joined KP, I did have 8 "catz". One died of a blood disease when he was 3 years old. And I recently lost my teddy bear Trevor when he ate some medicine that had fallen on the floor. We still have 6. One is 16 years old.
> My mum, my daughter and myself all share a house in Port Hope. I'm still working, but retirement is in sight.
> I don't spin even though I live in a spinning town. And I have so many WIPs, I've lost a few. :wink:


Aaaah xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> They have been made in Canada since 1901 by Dare Foods. They're called Whippets here.


Yes we do have them here, just didn't know what they were called!!! I see they come in plain chocolate also. Guess what is at the top of my shopping list?


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to go now.
I still need to drag the bins to the curb and my battery is running low,
Everyone have a great day.,


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Yes we do have them here, just didn't know what they were called!!! I see they come in plain chocolate also. Guess what is at the top of my shopping list?


Our's come in about 6 different flavours including Black Forest. Yum.
Have fun shopping.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> well, you certainly fitted in instantly!


Gee thanks. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, l supposed you've got another busy day planned xx


Well now you come to mention it, yes. Must walk down to the beach shortly, lay my towel out, sun bathe, swim, read, I might watch the aqua-aerobics if I can lift my head, then will have to make a big decision of where to have dinner today. Then back to the beach this afternoon. Wow how do I fit it all in you might ask? See you all later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Get back to your sun and be good...... :thumbup:


I like the first suggestion, not so keen on the second. No-one knows me here so what the hell, on the other hand we would like to come back.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well now you come to mention it, yes. Must walk down to the beach shortly, lay my towel out, sun bathe, swim, read, I might watch the aqua-aerobics if I can lift my head, then will have to make a big decision of where to have dinner today. Then back to the beach this afternoon. Wow how do I fit it all in you might ask? See you all later.


Barny, please be careful. Don't wear yourself out. Never mind, you can rest when you get home.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I'm beginning to be embarrased hahahaha... Ive won $35 on the bonus number and the tote at over 60's. AND a box of chocolate teacakes....Nothing on the bingo hahaha...I might have to pay tax soon!!!!
> 
> The staff is coming in an hour I hope.


Well done, not quite as much as you dreamt !


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Have you never heard of Tunnocks chocolate teacakes? They are a creamy marshmallow dome on a biscuit base and surrounded in lovely chocolate. If they are a Northern thing then when I see you if yyiu remind me on I'll get some for you....BUT they aren't purple.


We have them down here, they were a favourite with my girls when they were young, I shall have to get some for my boys.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, you've all been very chatty. Good see Jinx again, love the Twiddle mitts.
Welcome to Trish, as people say " you don't have to be mad to be here, but it helps!" I joined this group about 3 years ago. I have been lucky to meet some of the UK girls. I live very near London Girl so we meet up for lunch quite often. I'm retired, live in London. I have 2 wonderful daughters, who look after their mum. I also have 1grandsons aged 7. Two are 4 & a 14week old bundle of joy, another boy. Live with my DH who is retired & driving me mad!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I managed to teach my 11-year-old GS to knit, but he keeps forgetting! No luck with the others yet.
> I looked you up on Ravelry. Do you really have a pet elk? I have a son who has been called Elk for his entire adult life. Just a nickname.


Not exactly pets Saxon Lady, the local wildlife. They are protected and the herds are getting larger now. They come into the village in groups of 20 or more all sizes. They sleep in my yard for some reason and I have to be very careful when I go out at night as they are as big as horses. I guess you could say I am a sanctuary! It's very difficult to garden...


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Thank you RookieRetiree, my fur baby is named Zena after my dear grandmother. I have to be honest, knitting is not my real interest, I have delved in traditional rug hooking and my passion is spinning. My 85 yr old mother is an exceptional knitter, I keep her in yarn and she keeps me in socks and other beautiful things... you can never have enough socks! Knitting is what keeps her alive and full of life.
> She is slipping a little and not able to write out her patterns some which I would love to keep in the family. We talk knitting everyday, so I understand knitting but just don't put it into practice much. I like simple patterns and colour. Here are a few of my moms knits The shawl pins were turned by my dearest Mr. J. just over a year ago, he will not let his Parkinson's hold him back even though he is slowing now.
> It is so amazing to meet others on the other side of the world ! Trish


Lovely pictures Trish, thanks for sharing!! Lost my mum nine years ago but she too lived to knit but of course nobody wanted her knitted bits back then so she knitted for the maternity unit in the hospital where she went for check-ups, the nurses would make such a big fuss of her when she dropped in with her knitted gifts!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> well, you certainly fitted in instantly!


Touché!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Not exactly pets Saxon Lady, the local wildlife. They are protected and the herds are getting larger now. They come into the village in groups of 20 or more all sizes. They sleep in my yard for some reason and I have to be very careful when I go out at night as they are as big as horses. I guess you could say I am a sanctuary! It's very difficult to garden...


How gorgeous, we get deer in our garden.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> When I joined KP, I did have 8 "catz". One died of a blood disease when he was 3 years old. And I recently lost my teddy bear Trevor when he ate some medicine that had fallen on the floor. We still have 6. One is 16 years old.
> My mum, my daughter and myself all share a house in Port Hope. I'm still working, but retirement is in sight.
> I don't spin even though I live in a spinning town. And I have so many WIPs, I've lost a few. :wink:


Don't remember you losing two fur babies, so sorry about that dear. You didn't mention the 'pretend' pussy cats that come and eat the cat food!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> They have been made in Canada since 1901 by Dare Foods. They're called Whippets here. They are yummy. The only thing better is Vachon's Caramels.
> http://www.vachon.com/en/pastries/ah-caramel/#regulier


Mmmm, they look yummy, especially the Ah, Caramel!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well now you come to mention it, yes. Must walk down to the beach shortly, lay my towel out, sun bathe, swim, read, I might watch the aqua-aerobics if I can lift my head, then will have to make a big decision of where to have dinner today. Then back to the beach this afternoon. Wow how do I fit it all in you might ask? See you all later.


Fit it all in quickly before it comes to an end!!    :twisted:


----------



## Islander

1 Elk equals 4 deer Purple.... I have my hands full!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> 1 Elk equals 4 deer Purple.... I have my hands full!


Well in that xase you are way ahead of me, the deer only visit occasionally. I live jus a quarter if a mile from the town centre.


----------



## Islander

London Girl, our hospital ladies auxiliary still knit beautiful sets for the new babies. Is it true that layettes and knits are still appreciated more in the UK than what they are here. New moms don't seem to want to take the time to look after their hand knits. I still have some of mine that Mom made for my babies in perfect shape in tissue paper. But then I'm sentimental... it is wonderful to hear your Mom was loved for her kindness!


----------



## London Girl

Hi everybody, I have just come back from one of my random visits to London with my buddy Jill. We were going to try for cheap tickets for The Book of Mormon but it is still doing so well they aren't reducing the ticket prices. Soooo, we went for a coffee and decided to go and find a Wetherspoon Pub somewhere on the underground map for a nice lunch and a glass or several of wine. We finished up at Highgate and I can see why they call it that! We heaved ourselves up one side, had our lunch and then rolled down the other side as far as Holloway, where we gave up and got a bus back into town, it was a really nice day and we are both getting very excited about the cruise now!!!


----------



## Islander

2000 pop. here Purplefi, a gas station, corner store, and cafe. It's nothing to see a herd of Elk going down the street while you drink java at the coffee shop! The logging has brought them where they shouldn't come...


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> 2000 pop. here Purplefi, a gas station, corner store, and cafe. It's nothing to see a herd of Elk going down the street while you drink java at the coffee shop! The logging has brought them where they shouldn't come...


Wow, that sounds so different to here, my town has a population of around 33,000 although it is only a short drive to the countryside.

Must dash, got to do a warm up before the rest of the singers get here.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi everybody, I have just come back from one of my random visits to London with my buddy Jill. We were going to try for cheap tickets for The Book of Mormon but it is still doing so well they aren't reducing the ticket prices. Soooo, we went for a coffee and decided to go and find a Wetherspoon Pub somewhere on the underground map for a nice lunch and a glass or several of wine. We finished up at Highgate and I can see why they call it that! We heaved ourselves up one side, had our lunch and then rolled down the other side as far as Holloway, where we gave up and got a bus back into town, it was a really nice day and we are both getting very excited about the cruise now!!!


I bet you are
:thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. I'm typing with my new glasses on the end of my nose. I think they are fantastic for my lap top but I havent tried them for knitting yet. I would recommend Specsavers in Middlesbrough to everyone. They have been fantastic and very professional. 

We have been to the family's and DIL is a lot better but tires quickly.


----------



## LondonChris

This is for you Purple


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> 1 Elk equals 4 deer Purple.... I have my hands full!


I only get squirrels!!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm typing with my new glasses on the end of my nose. I think they are fantastic for my lap top but I havent tried them for knitting yet. I would recommend Specsavers in Middlesbrough to everyone. They have been fantastic and very professional.
> 
> We have been to the family's and DIL is a lot better but tires quickly.


Glad your new glasses are a success, where's the photo. PLEASED YOUR DIL is feeling better now.


----------



## Islander

London Chris... squirrels are good, I think? They can get into places they shouldn't as well! What a beautiful stripey garter cardigan in your list. Love those fun colours.


----------



## Islander

Missed your hello BarnDweller, hope you are enjoying your holiday and taking lots of pic of the beautiful Caribbean!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Missed your hello BarnDweller, hope you are enjoying your holiday and taking lots of pic of the beautiful Caribbean!


Have posted a few, but here are a couple of our native neighbours.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> This is for you Purple


Thank you CHris. We certainly had a work out tonight. Have now got the alto part off perfectly. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Have posted a few, but here are a couple of our native neighbours.


We have little green lizards in France but that is a DRAGON!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Oh wow, beautiful work. Lovely fair isle affect on the hats without the effort :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Trish! Wonderful work!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> well, you certainly fitted in instantly!


Indeed she did!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The "Artful Detective" is renamed "Murdoch Mysteries" up here. They filmed a show in the alley behind the store where I go for Knit Night. They met with the owner and gave her a list of things that she couldn't do while they were filming. Like: she couldn't put up any neon signs outside.


I like that show, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Not exactly pets Saxon Lady, the local wildlife. They are protected and the herds are getting larger now. They come into the village in groups of 20 or more all sizes. They sleep in my yard for some reason and I have to be very careful when I go out at night as they are as big as horses. I guess you could say I am a sanctuary! It's very difficult to garden...


Wonderful photo, Trish!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi everybody, I have just come back from one of my random visits to London with my buddy Jill. We were going to try for cheap tickets for The Book of Mormon but it is still doing so well they aren't reducing the ticket prices. Soooo, we went for a coffee and decided to go and find a Wetherspoon Pub somewhere on the underground map for a nice lunch and a glass or several of wine. We finished up at Highgate and I can see why they call it that! We heaved ourselves up one side, had our lunch and then rolled down the other side as far as Holloway, where we gave up and got a bus back into town, it was a really nice day and we are both getting very excited about the cruise now!!!


Sounds like a fun day! I have run errands for the past few hours and am now home to stay and get some knitting done! It's raining once again, so a good excuse to stay in.  xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Thank you Miss Pam, hope your day is going well. Rainy dark day here with winds making white caps on the Lake. An excellent day to stay in and make chicken pot pie with phyllo pastry. Done, now I can relax. 

Barndweller, not crazy about reptiles but I could learn to like a lizard like that. I'm guessing he eats fruit!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm typing with my new glasses on the end of my nose. I think they are fantastic for my lap top but I havent tried them for knitting yet. I would recommend Specsavers in Middlesbrough to everyone. They have been fantastic and very professional.
> 
> We have been to the family's and DIL is a lot better but tires quickly.


Glad you're happy with them, Susan, and really glad to hear your DIL is so much better. I truly hope she doesn't go back to work until after the holiday break. She needs that rest time!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> This is for you Purple


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I only get squirrels!!


We get squirrels and raccoons.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Have posted a few, but here are a couple of our native neighbours.


Wow! Awesome native neighbor!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you CHris. We certainly had a work out tonight. Have now got the alto part off perfectly. xx


Wonderful!


----------



## Islander

Nitzi your cat is beautiful.... I am getting the stare down now from mine, it's dinner time.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Thank you Miss Pam, hope your day is going well. Rainy dark day here with winds making white caps on the Lake. An excellent day to stay in and make chicken pot pie with phyllo pastry. Done, now I can relax.
> 
> Barndweller, not crazy about reptiles but I could learn to like a lizard like that. I'm guessing he eats fruit!


It is a good day to stay in. I'm glad I got my errands taken care of before it became really wet.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Nitzi your cat is beautiful.... I am getting the stare down now from mine, it's dinner time.


What is your cat's name?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm typing with my new glasses on the end of my nose. I think they are fantastic for my lap top but I havent tried them for knitting yet. I would recommend Specsavers in Middlesbrough to everyone. They have been fantastic and very professional.
> 
> We have been to the family's and DIL is a lot better but tires quickly.


I use Specsavers here and they are very good too. Glad your specs are ok. Hope DIL continues to improve and ddoesn't rush vack to work. Xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> What is your cat's name?


The Evil Zena.. she is a tamed feral that is only half tame, still has a hissy fit if you try to pick her up... but she's yet to take my face off!

Sorry you meant Nitzi's cat didn't you Purple!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> The Evil Zena.. she is a tamed feral that is only half tame, still has a hissy fit if you try to pick her up... but she's yet to take my face off!
> 
> Sorry you meant Nitzi's cat didn't you Purple!


No i did mean yours, she's lovely and doesn't look the slightest bit dvil xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you can get it all sorted out. My friend here has a dsughter that has seizures, she wears a medic alert bracelet. Do you have those in the USA? Xx


Yes we do and I have already discussed getting her one and have you seen the new beaded bracelets that people are attaching to them me and Angie have talked about making them because she needs one for penicilan(sp).


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Do men wear one piece underwear in winter where you are? They start at the ankles and legs and are one piece up the hips snd to the shoulders with long sleeves. Some have a trap door on the fanny for bathroom ease. They have buttons from belly to neckline. Mine has no trap door so I'm going to make it two piece so I won't have to lower the top when using the John. Is this explanation helpful? My brain is slow right now. . I had another night up til 4 am, slept til 6:30 let dog out, slept til 10. Tried to be awake for dinner with 3 ladies...am fading fast. Hope son puts out the garbage and helps with the dog soon so I get to sleep. I used a stranded shiny yarn..looks like paten leather..to make a cowl but it's too heavy and stiff. Got another yarn and will try again. My shoulder hurts from knitting too tightly.


i was going to attach a picture but it didn't work for some reason :roll:


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Good map ! Yup , we were right in the middle of it all so we had a good day and a half of hearty snow .. the kind of fluffy fat snow that you cant see anything around you . Jess put it best , she said she feels like she is inside a snow globe lol.
> 
> But we have some awesome road crews and they had all the main roads clear and safe and even made it to alot of the secondary and back roads too.


We've had one snow storm which is odd. Bet it becomes 120 degrees this summer! I'm forgetting what snow looks like. That's a good thing tho it's beautiful.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Well today was dear John's funeral and I have never been more proud of my family, especially my grandchildren. They looked so smart and grown up and they behaved impeccably throughout, just a few tears at the end. So glad it's all over now. Matt was a pallbearer but didn't tell Sam or his mum he was going to do it, that reduced both ladies to tears - and me!! The weather was bright and quite sunny, and the crematorium the most beautiful parkland, lakes and fountains. We have the kids overnight while Sam and Matt stay down with his mum, means an early start to take the kids to school tomorrow!
> Hope everyone is doing ok, lots of love xxxxxxx


I'm sorry for your loss. So hard to loss our loved ones.


----------



## jollypolly

I'm skimming fast to catch up but I want to share my good news. Son got his degree in the mail tonight. He has a two year degree in business administration. And a commendation for superior work. 
I've visited my frirnd in rehab for hip replacement. Guess what I brought her. Yarn, pattern for a simple scarf and circular knitting needles. It is an hour away and I came home in the dark over roads dark and new to me. But I did it!! 
Yesterday the store triple billed me so I went back for my refund. Found so many beautiful books on sale plus senior discount. Making rag dolls, Japanese houses quilted, log cabin new style, knit scarf/cowls, one skein crochet patterns, cross stitch with tea cups, 4 yarns ....I was semi bad. I'm sneezing so might be getting a cold. Hospitals have germs. Son heard howling and cries like animal was attacked so we are afraid to let dog out into the yard for last call. I got to sleep 4 am again yesterday so missed my knitting group. My collar bone aches I think from knitting too tight yesterday.
Now I'm going back to catching up on your posts. Hope all is well


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you up hugs, weigh does go up even when you are grying to loose weight xxxx


So...there's more of you to love. You are intending to lose weight which if great. I'm a bit to go to even intend to lose weight. I wrote on the top of each calendar page a benefit to being thinner. This month's is "increase life span." last month's was "look younger" but I just have not made a commitment as you have. You will do it! It's best to lose slowly so flesh doesn't hang.

Please kick me...waited for a to-go meal in the diner and the cutest man spoke to me and like the last timr I just said so little I discouraged him. I am so shy!!! he was built like my hub, small hips wide shoulders And red hair.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> Oh yes. Buffets are death to diets! I suppose pastry is cheap and easy.


I remember they told us to walk the buffet just looking for good choices and then go to the beginning and select. If the choices were rich you did the best you could and under stressful circumstances.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> It could be stress making your hair fall out, you have a lot going on there!! Hope you had a good sleep!!


It might be. I had the blood test so it should show if I'm vitamin deficient. I don't like meat.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Pin notes to yourself on everything "Blood test - do not eat".
> I'm told that Biotin can help with hair loss. I havent' found any Biotin yet, but I'll let you know if I try it.


Good idea. Also, my local buddy says I should figure most people go to bed earlier so I should eat at midnight and not get the test til afternoon since my body clock in later. I found a biotin pill in the health food dept and will try it maybe Friday.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its windy again. I am getting a tooth out today. Its never hurt me since she put a dresssing in it. I'm dreading it.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> I'm skimming fast to catch up but I want to share my good news. Son got his degree in the mail tonight. He has a two year degree in business administration. And a commendation for superior work.
> I've visited my frirnd in rehab for hip replacement. Guess what I brought her. Yarn, pattern for a simple scarf and circular knitting needles. It is an hour away and I came home in the dark over roads dark and new to me. But I did it!!
> Yesterday the store triple billed me so I went back for my refund. Found so many beautiful books on sale plus senior discount. Making rag dolls, Japanese houses quilted, log cabin new style, knit scarf/cowls, one skein crochet patterns, cross stitch with tea cups, 4 yarns ....I was semi bad. I'm sneezing so might be getting a cold. Hospitals have germs. Son heard howling and cries like animal was attacked so we are afraid to let dog out into the yard for last call. I got to sleep 4 am again yesterday so missed my knitting group. My collar bone aches I think from knitting too tight yesterday.
> Now I'm going back to catching up on your posts. Hope all is well


Well done to you for your driving and a big well done for your sons degree.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its windy again. I am getting a tooth out today. Its never hurt me since she put a dresssing in it. I'm dreading it.


Will be thinking of you and holding your hand, it eill soon be over xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Polly, huge big congratulations to your son on his degree xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone , did a little catching up and wow MJudi TWO more babies !!
> 
> And the twiddle muff is adorable  how sweet Londy .
> It has felt more like fall today than winter ! And yesterday too was beautiful outside ..
> 
> We could all use a few extra good vibes , our Binky's DD has had a few seizures the last few days
> She is okay , its just rough .
> 
> But you know our Binky , her heart is so big and right there on her sleeve .
> 
> Well it was my DD and she had a seizure early Sunday morning and in her confusion after the seizure she walked out of the house and was found on the highway by a cop and when he called me he said she was confused and stumbling around then he said she was suicidal so he had to take her to the hospital I tried to explain to him that it sounded like she had a seizure and that would explain her confusion and being on the highway stumbling around but he wouldn't listen to me and sent her to the hospital where they all latched onto the s word and wouldn't even consult with us because she is 18, so they had her convinced she needed to be in a behavioral hospital on 24 hour watch, they still did not listen to me and did not give her her medicine the right way and we got a phone call this morning saying that they found her on the bathroom floor....they had the nerve to tell her she tried to kill herself.....sent her back to the hospital only to find out that she had indeed had a couple seizures well I told them she was not going back to that place because they obviously were not watching her and how dare they tell her she tried to kill herself when it was a seizure I was so fired up and insisting she was coming home with me that....I..got..thrown...out of the hospital, well I went straight to where they were taking her and was there for 3 hours fighting them about the fact that she needed medical help because it was seizures and that was what was causing her confusion and them putting words in her mouth wasn't helping any....my DD is home with me right now    .....so they might have thrown me out but I got my DD home so she can get the help that she needs.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you were there fighting for her! It is really bad, when professionals don't listen to the parents, even if the person is over 18. Is it worthwhile for you to become her carer? That would be the only way that police, and hospital staff, will listen to her now that she is over 18; and her seizures are causing dangerous conditions for her, when she is post ictal; also does she have a medic alert bracelet (these have the persons medications, and medical conditions, that may cause problems for the person)
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I usually adopt that attitude but if it's too far back or the pattern is too complicated, I will always try and improve the look of it but not necessarily frog it back. I don't think any of the boo boos will actually be noticeable! What do you think?


I think it looks excellent, and if there are any booboo's in it, they definitely aren't noticeable! 😊😊


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, it's for Doris, my Cornish mum, it's her 92nd birthday on 9th Feb!! Hoping it will keep out the Cornish 'hooleys'!!
> 
> Edit: It seems that hooley is actually a village in Surrey or a wild party but when I lived in Cornwall, a sailing friend would always say 'It's blowing a hooley'!!!


Oh well, use it as you know it! I for one, would know what it was, without having it explained. 😄😄😄


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:07 am ET and 0'C (32'F). Clear right now, but freezing rain and ice pellets are expected just at the time that I'm at Knit Night. It's one of the ladies' birthday so I'm going anyway. I just hope the weather is delayed until I get home.


Did your hope for the weather delay, come to fruition; or did you have to use all of your driving skills to get to, and from, your knitting night?

I hope the weather wasn't too bad for you!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Slept like a log last night after all that singing. Chris is right it's a bit like a work out.

Have to catch up on some housework today, but I intend to crochet later. I looked at some crochet charts and I think I understood them!!"!!!!! The penny seemed to have dropped, still can't understand the written patterns.

Hope everyone is ok, Susan be brave, it will be over before you know it. I've had several teeth out and it wasn't that bad. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that how it's worded? A lot of the larger employers here in the US have a short term disability pay program that starts up after 5 days out (use paid time off /sick time for those 5 days) so after 3 days off, the paperwork begins. First to make sure the 3 days have been approved sick days and then start the paperwork for the disability. A doctor's note is usually asked for after 3 consecutive days' out with a return to work okay. It's a pretty loose "suggested" practice and I believe most managers don't adhere to it which I agree with; they know their employees and who they need to check up on and which ones they don't. I suppose it would matter what kind of work you do...sitting in cubicle with limited contact with people doesn't require the same kind of safeguards as pre-school teachers and people who work in nursing homes.


When workers need to take time off for medical, or other, reasons, permanent workers have an allocated number of days of sick leave that can be used each year. Once the sick leave has been used, and more time is needed, the worker can access annual leave hours, or if that has also run out; then the worker might have Long Service Leave, that they can access. Only after all of those options are exhausted, then the worker can access Social Security payments, to cover them until they are able to return to work. If that person is unable to return to work, then they might be eligible for disability, either through their workplace, or through Social Security!


----------



## grandma susan

I am going now..to the dentist's. If I dont return you can all have some of my stash........


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Thank you for the nice welcome ladies! My name is Trish, I am Canadian, a recently retired nurse who left the workforce at 57 to spend quality time with my soul mate and hubby who lives with Parkinsons and to care for my 85 yr. old mother who still lives in her own home with my help. It keeps me very busy! I have 2 grown daughters with mates and a grand dog...! I've knitted 3 items since I joined KP, this qualifies me as very experienced at the craft. Wink wink nudge, nudge!
> 
> A quaker yarn stretcher shawlette, a pair of socks that have been on the needles for over a year now.. yawn... and I am currently doing my first 1898 hat, band completed!
> 
> I am trying to renew my past skills in weaving, having just acquired a floor loom and a rigid heddle loom. Purplefi you have just become my new best friend... you have weaving skills!
> 
> Thank you London Girl for the German short row recommendation, I will bookmark it! Nitzi, would you by any chance own "8catz"? : ) I have 3. And 3 rescue dogs. Miss Pam and Jinx, you make incredibly beautiful twiddle muffs, I know they would be so appreciated by many. Saxon Lady you are so lucky to have so many grands, hope you have the time to teach them all to knit like my grandmother did me! Grandma Susan, I don't think I'm crazy either... but I know others wonder! Thank you again for the warm welcome. Trish


Hi Trish, I am the lone Australian in the group. I live in the driest state, in the driest country, and we are just coming to the end of our very hot summer. I retired almost 6 years ago, after nursing for almost 40 years. I retired because of medical reasons, and am now enjoying knitting, spinning and sewing (machine quilting, and am also beginning to make my own clothes again). I also enjoy reading the different things that the rest of this group shares in their posts, there have been some really entertaining posts on here, at different times, by different members.

The spinning has helped me become relaxed, once more. I have also recently aquired an Inkle Loom, but I haven't really begun using it yet, as I am waiting for a book that will help me make some interesting things for my grand children.

I have 5 daughters, and 7 grand daughters; the youngest of whom are 14 month old twins. The children belong to 2 of my girls, 3 in one family, ànd 4 in the second family (the twins are in the second family).

Welcolm to the crew!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I like "The Artful Detective", "FatherBrown"and "Elementary". All mild murder mysteries.


I will have to see if I can find them, next time I am not sleeping. Thanks for that Polly, I actually like those type of shows also.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Do men wear one piece underwear in winter where you are? They start at the ankles and legs and are one piece up the hips snd to the shoulders with long sleeves. Some have a trap door on the fanny for bathroom ease. They have buttons from belly to neckline. Mine has no trap door so I'm going to make it two piece so I won't have to lower the top when using the John. Is this explanation helpful? My brain is slow right now. . I had another night up til 4 am, slept til 6:30 let dog out, slept til 10. Tried to be awake for dinner with 3 ladies...am fading fast. Hope son puts out the garbage and helps with the dog soon so I get to sleep. I used a stranded shiny yarn..looks like paten leather..to make a cowl but it's too heavy and stiff. Got another yarn and will try again. My shoulder hurts from knitting too tightly.


That is an excellent description, and I know what they are now. I don't know if the men wear them in the colder parts of this country, but they aren't worn here, because It probably doesn't get cold enough. I have heard of them being called long John's, and I have seen them in English, and American films. I think the first time I remember seeing them, was in the Beverly Hillbillies!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its windy again. I am getting a tooth out today. Its never hurt me since she put a dresssing in it. I'm dreading it.


Good luck with that, I hate dentists. :thumbdown: It's 6.45 am here and the sun isn't up yet, quite windy on the beach so will wait for things to warm up before I venture out again.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck with that, I hate dentists. :thumbdown: It's 6.45 am here and the sun isn't up yet, quite windy on the beach so will wait for things to warm up before I venture out again.


Good morning, hope you slept well. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Thank you RookieRetiree, my fur baby is named Zena after my dear grandmother. I have to be honest, knitting is not my real interest, I have delved in traditional rug hooking and my passion is spinning. My 85 yr old mother is an exceptional knitter, I keep her in yarn and she keeps me in socks and other beautiful things... you can never have enough socks! Knitting is what keeps her alive and full of life.
> She is slipping a little and not able to write out her patterns some which I would love to keep in the family. We talk knitting everyday, so I understand knitting but just don't put it into practice much. I like simple patterns and colour. Here are a few of my moms knits The shawl pins were turned by my dearest Mr. J. just over a year ago, he will not let his Parkinson's hold him back even though he is slowing now.
> It is so amazing to meet others on the other side of the world ! Trish


They are all beautiful. My mum was also a spinner, knitter, weaver, and last but not least she also was a very accomplished seamstress, and made a lot of the families clothing, when we were growing up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, hope you slept well. xx


Yes thank you, very well, I always do here, must be all the fresh sea air from 6.30 am to 9.30 pm when we eventually close the door. Things will change when we get home, don't usually see any time before 8.30 am and I certainly won't be out in the fresh air as much. :lol:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hope the specs are ok and give DIL a hug from me. xxxx


Same from me, Susan xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Your mother's knitting is beautiful. Our Xiang is the spinner in our little group. She lives in Australia.


Oh Ho, I am beginning to get notorious! hahahaha


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get new specs. In order to do that, I need to get a new Health Card which I can only get on a Thursday. Then I have to make an appointment with the eye doc which I can only get on a Monday or Tuesday.
> I need more days in the week.


I think you need at least 3 more days, in your week! That might give you enough days in the week, to do the stuff you need to do! 😆😆


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> They have been made in Canada since 1901 by Dare Foods. They're called Whippets here. They are yummy. The only thing better is Vachon's Caramels.
> http://www.vachon.com/en/pastries/ah-caramel/#regulier


We have them also, I don't know what they are called here, but they are very tasty! We also have a variety that has coconut on them, but the coconut plays havoc with my throat. 😯


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Not exactly pets Saxon Lady, the local wildlife. They are protected and the herds are getting larger now. They come into the village in groups of 20 or more all sizes. They sleep in my yard for some reason and I have to be very careful when I go out at night as they are as big as horses. I guess you could say I am a sanctuary! It's very difficult to garden...


We don't have any animals like that here; but in times of drought, we have had emus, and kangaroos in our streets, looking for water. People often leave containers of water out for any animals that want to come in the yard, for a drink. Once the rains come again, the animals will return to the deeper hill country, where they are much safer.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I'm typing with my new glasses on the end of my nose. I think they are fantastic for my lap top but I havent tried them for knitting yet. I would recommend Specsavers in Middlesbrough to everyone. They have been fantastic and very professional.
> 
> We have been to the family's and DIL is a lot better but tires quickly.


That's her body's way of saying 'take it easy'!! Glad you like your spex from my former employer!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have posted a few, but here are a couple of our native neighbours.


ooh, is that a gekko? Saw a few of these on our bush walks in Oz, they are very good a remaining absolutely still in the hope that you won't spot them!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The Evil Zena.. she is a tamed feral that is only half tame, still has a hissy fit if you try to pick her up... but she's yet to take my face off!
> 
> Sorry you meant Nitzi's cat didn't you Purple!


She is beautiful though and, as we discussed on here a while back, I like a feisty puss!!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. So hard to loss our loved ones.


Thanks Polly, it was my DD's FIL, we weren't close but he was a very nice man and will be missed by the family.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ooh, is that a gekko? Saw a few of these on our bush walks in Oz, they are very good a remaining absolutely still in the hope that you won't spot them!!!


I think they are iguanas but won't swear to it there are hundreds of lizard types around from an inch to a few feet.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm skimming fast to catch up but I want to share my good news. Son got his degree in the mail tonight. He has a two year degree in business administration. And a commendation for superior work.
> I've visited my frirnd in rehab for hip replacement. Guess what I brought her. Yarn, pattern for a simple scarf and circular knitting needles. It is an hour away and I came home in the dark over roads dark and new to me. But I did it!!
> Yesterday the store triple billed me so I went back for my refund. Found so many beautiful books on sale plus senior discount. Making rag dolls, Japanese houses quilted, log cabin new style, knit scarf/cowls, one skein crochet patterns, cross stitch with tea cups, 4 yarns ....I was semi bad. I'm sneezing so might be getting a cold. Hospitals have germs. Son heard howling and cries like animal was attacked so we are afraid to let dog out into the yard for last call. I got to sleep 4 am again yesterday so missed my knitting group. My collar bone aches I think from knitting too tight yesterday.
> Now I'm going back to catching up on your posts. Hope all is well


So happy for your son, you have every right to be bursting with pride!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its windy again. I am getting a tooth out today. Its never hurt me since she put a dresssing in it. I'm dreading it.


It will be fine and if they hurt you, I will come up and lamp them!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I am going now..to the dentist's. If I dont return you can all have some of my stash........


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have posted a few, but here are a couple of our native neighbours.


I thought I had forgotten something! I have a 5yo female AmStaffxAmPitbull x Pitbull, who is very gentle, and loving. We also get a lot of sleepy lizards I siting our yard, and she has decided that they need to be rescued from something. When she rescues the lizards, she usually brings them inside, and deposits them in front of any door that DH is about to come through, and he gets a heck of a shock. She also put one of the lizards to bed (in her bed), and I noticed that she was lying by her bed, and kept looking inside the bed quite often. I had a look, and found a very upset lizard, so I had to remove it from the bed, and let it free in the front yard, so that it could escape from her.
I will try and find a photo of a sleepy lizard, for those who don't know what one looks like!


----------



## London Girl

Last picture of my shawl! I bought a pretty box to post it in this morning, it is white with gold butterflies on it, I really hope my 'Cornish mum' likes it!
Not doing much today, visiting a friend for lunch later. I have started knitting a The Force Awakens hat for Jake but it's not on to do while watching TV!! Have a good one everyone, love you ! xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> So...there's more of you to love. You are intending to lose weight which if great. I'm a bit to go to even intend to lose weight. I wrote on the top of each calendar page a benefit to being thinner. This month's is "increase life span." last month's was "look younger" but I just have not made a commitment as you have. You will do it! It's best to lose slowly so flesh doesn't hang.
> 
> Please kick me...waited for a to-go meal in the diner and the cutest man spoke to me and like the last timr I just said so little I discouraged him. I am so shy!!! he was built like my hub, small hips wide shoulders And red hair.


When you are ready to speak to men, you will do it! Don't be too hard on yourself!


----------



## Xiang

I am off to bed now, as it is beginning to get a bit cool, so I need to get nice and cosy in my bed. I will finish catching up tomorrow. Have a great day, everyone! Good night xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and 2'C (36'F). Clear at the moment, but the wind is going to pick up and bring lake effect flurries with it. Did not have a good sleep last night, I'll be drinking lots of tea.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am off to bed now, as it is beginning to get a bit cool, so I need to get nice and cosy in my bed. I will finish catching up tomorrow. Have a great day, everyone! Good night xxxx


Stay cool Judi and have a good night.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Last picture of my shawl! I bought a pretty box to post it in this morning, it is white with gold butterflies on it, I really hope my 'Cornish mum' likes it!
> Not doing much today, visiting a friend for lunch later. I have started knitting a The Force Awakens hat for Jake but it's not on to do while watching TV!! Have a good one everyone, love you ! xxxxxxx


She'll love it.
I wish you well with the hat. I've looked at it often.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I thought I had forgotten something! I have a 5yo female AmStaffxAmPitbull x Pitbull, who is very gentle, and loving. We also get a lot of sleepy lizards I siting our yard, and she has decided that they need to be rescued from something. When she rescues the lizards, she usually brings them inside, and deposits them in front of any door that DH is about to come through, and he gets a heck of a shock. She also put one of the lizards to bed (in her bed), and I noticed that she was lying by her bed, and kept looking inside the bed quite often. I had a look, and found a very upset lizard, so I had to remove it from the bed, and let it free in the front yard, so that it could escape from her.
> I will try and find a photo of a sleepy lizard, for those who don't know what one looks like!


That little "dragon" doesn't look to bad. I may change my mind if I saw it in person.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We don't have any animals like that here; but in times of drought, we have had emus, and kangaroos in our streets, looking for water. People often leave containers of water out for any animals that want to come in the yard, for a drink. Once the rains come again, the animals will return to the deeper hill country, where they are much safer.


I put milk and kibbles out for the stray kitties (and the "fake kitty"). I end up with a lot of bowls of frozen milk in the winter. Our wildlife has trouble finding a drink when everything is frozen.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I am going now..to the dentist's. If I dont return you can all have some of my stash........


I hope your mouth gets fixed up with the least amount of pain.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Slept like a log last night after all that singing. Chris is right it's a bit like a work out.
> 
> Have to catch up on some housework today, but I intend to crochet later. I looked at some crochet charts and I think I understood them!!"!!!!! The penny seemed to have dropped, still can't understand the written patterns.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, Susan be brave, it will be over before you know it. I've had several teeth out and it wasn't that bad. xxxxx


Good for you on the crochet patterns. (Just don't look at the Japanese crochet patterns, yet. They use different symbols.)


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Did your hope for the weather delay, come to fruition; or did you have to use all of your driving skills to get to, and from, your knitting night?
> 
> I hope the weather wasn't too bad for you!


My wishes worked. The storm slowed and didn't hit until I was in bed. And we didn't get as much ice as they predicted.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm skimming fast to catch up but I want to share my good news. Son got his degree in the mail tonight. He has a two year degree in business administration. And a commendation for superior work.
> I've visited my frirnd in rehab for hip replacement. Guess what I brought her. Yarn, pattern for a simple scarf and circular knitting needles. It is an hour away and I came home in the dark over roads dark and new to me. But I did it!!
> Yesterday the store triple billed me so I went back for my refund. Found so many beautiful books on sale plus senior discount. Making rag dolls, Japanese houses quilted, log cabin new style, knit scarf/cowls, one skein crochet patterns, cross stitch with tea cups, 4 yarns ....I was semi bad. I'm sneezing so might be getting a cold. Hospitals have germs. Son heard howling and cries like animal was attacked so we are afraid to let dog out into the yard for last call. I got to sleep 4 am again yesterday so missed my knitting group. My collar bone aches I think from knitting too tight yesterday.
> Now I'm going back to catching up on your posts. Hope all is well


Congratulations to your son.

Good for you for driving in the dark. I'm getting worse for seeing in the dark. I have some of those yellow glasses for night time driving, and they do cut the glare from the headlights, but that is all.

My yard used to sound like that when there was a kitty in heat. The males would scream at each other and wrestle, but usually, all they did was pull out a little hair.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> We've had one snow storm which is odd. Bet it becomes 120 degrees this summer! I'm forgetting what snow looks like. That's a good thing tho it's beautiful.


Our weather people say this is the second warmest winter and the dryest one on record. That last part will not be good for the spring flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Yes we do and I have already discussed getting her one and have you seen the new beaded bracelets that people are attaching to them me and Angie have talked about making them because she needs one for penicilan(sp).


I've seen some of the new ones that have a chip in them that they can plug into the computers. What a great idea.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The Evil Zena.. she is a tamed feral that is only half tame, still has a hissy fit if you try to pick her up... but she's yet to take my face off!
> 
> Sorry you meant Nitzi's cat didn't you Purple!


She's a pretty little tiger. 
We have a couple of kitties who don't like being picked up. I do have a couple cuddle kitties who ALWAYS want to be picked up too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Nitzi your cat is beautiful.... I am getting the stare down now from mine, it's dinner time.


Thank you. Trevor was the kitty who showed up at the door with a little hat of snow on his head. He was born in an abandoned car near our house and we had seen him grow and follow his mamma around. The next time that his mamma was pregnant, we encouraged her into our house where she had her kittens and we eventually got her spayed. Trevor continued to follow her whenever she went outside until he got the nerve to come to our door and ask to come in.
For years he hid whenever anyone tried to touch him, but he seemed happy to be inside where it was warm and there was a ready supply of food. Eventually he jumped up on the couch beside me so I could pet him with the other kitties, and discovered he liked it. He really was a gentle cat who never used his claws and preferred to retreat instead of fight.

I get a chorus of singing from my group when it is time for supper, and I'm late.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've been told that I am late.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Not exactly pets Saxon Lady, the local wildlife. They are protected and the herds are getting larger now. They come into the village in groups of 20 or more all sizes. They sleep in my yard for some reason and I have to be very careful when I go out at night as they are as big as horses. I guess you could say I am a sanctuary! It's very difficult to garden...


On here I'm called Saxy. It's more friendly.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> London Girl, our hospital ladies auxiliary still knit beautiful sets for the new babies. Is it true that layettes and knits are still appreciated more in the UK than what they are here. New moms don't seem to want to take the time to look after their hand knits. I still have some of mine that Mom made for my babies in perfect shape in tissue paper. But then I'm sentimental... it is wonderful to hear your Mom was loved for her kindness!


My family all appreciate my knitteds. My GSs especially. The GDs won't wear school cardis unless Grandma has knitted them, with pockets!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> 2000 pop. here Purplefi, a gas station, corner store, and cafe. It's nothing to see a herd of Elk going down the street while you drink java at the coffee shop! The logging has brought them where they shouldn't come...


the same the world over. There are more foxes in our towns than in the country. More food for a start.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Have posted a few, but here are a couple of our native neighbours.


Are they friendly? Seems we all have our wild pets!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you CHris. We certainly had a work out tonight. Have now got the alto part off perfectly. xx


well done - we knew you would.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thank you Miss Pam, hope your day is going well. Rainy dark day here with winds making white caps on the Lake. An excellent day to stay in and make chicken pot pie with phyllo pastry. Done, now I can relax.
> 
> Barndweller, not crazy about reptiles but I could learn to like a lizard like that. I'm guessing he eats fruit!


Very cloudy here, but the sun is shining through. Chicken pot pie sounds good, and warming.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I use Specsavers here and they are very good too. Glad your specs are ok. Hope DIL continues to improve and ddoesn't rush vack to work. Xx


I only ever use Specsavers. I went into mine one Saturday, as I suddenly had a large floater moving across my eyes. I was examined by the senior guy, then sent to hospital, where the senior consultant came in especially and gave me about two hours examination to be sure it was only a floater. It was large and very disconcerting. I could not have asked for better service, and all free!


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I thought I had forgotten something! I have a 5yo female AmStaffxAmPitbull x Pitbull, who is very gentle, and loving. We also get a lot of sleepy lizards I siting our yard, and she has decided that they need to be rescued from something. When she rescues the lizards, she usually brings them inside, and deposits them in front of any door that DH is about to come through, and he gets a heck of a shock. She also put one of the lizards to bed (in her bed), and I noticed that she was lying by her bed, and kept looking inside the bed quite often. I had a look, and found a very upset lizard, so I had to remove it from the bed, and let it free in the front yard, so that it could escape from her.
> I will try and find a photo of a sleepy lizard, for those who don't know what one looks like!


Another dragon. Not sure if l could cope with those types of creatures.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Last picture of my shawl! I bought a pretty box to post it in this morning, it is white with gold butterflies on it, I really hope my 'Cornish mum' likes it!
> Not doing much today, visiting a friend for lunch later. I have started knitting a The Force Awakens hat for Jake but it's not on to do while watching TV!! Have a good one everyone, love you ! xxxxxxx


It looks fab, I sure your friend will love it xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good for you on the crochet patterns. (Just don't look at the Japanese crochet patterns, yet. They use different symbols.)


I had heard that. I've struggled with the US and UK written terms, that's why I've resorted to charts. xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I am so glad you were there fighting for her! It is really bad, when professionals don't listen to the parents, even if the person is over 18. Is it worthwhile for you to become her carer? That would be the only way that police, and hospital staff, will listen to her now that she is over 18; and her seizures are causing dangerous conditions for her, when she is post ictal; also does she have a medic alert bracelet (these have the persons medications, and medical conditions, that may cause problems for the person)


We are in the process of becoming her guardian and looking into getting her a bracelet so that this does not happen again.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Slept like a log last night after all that singing. Chris is right it's a bit like a work out.
> 
> Have to catch up on some housework today, but I intend to crochet later. I looked at some crochet charts and I think I understood them!!"!!!!! The penny seemed to have dropped, still can't understand the written patterns.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, Susan be brave, it will be over before you know it. I've had several teeth out and it wasn't that bad. xxxxx


That is amazing that you can understand the crochet charts they are Greek to me, I have no problem with the written directions at all.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> We are in the process of becoming her guardian and looking into getting her a bracelet so that this does not happen again.


That is good. How is she now since her seizures. Better I hope. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> That is amazing that you can understand the crochet charts they are Greek to me, I have no problem with the written directions at all.


Don't be amazed just yet as I have not tried it, but hope to do so later today. Watch this space.........!!!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I am going now..to the dentist's. If I dont return you can all have some of my stash........


 :shock: You will be fine.....


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> ooh, is that a gekko? Saw a few of these on our bush walks in Oz, they are very good a remaining absolutely still in the hope that you won't spot them!!!


I'm pretty sure it is an Iguana.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Last picture of my shawl! I bought a pretty box to post it in this morning, it is white with gold butterflies on it, I really hope my 'Cornish mum' likes it!
> Not doing much today, visiting a friend for lunch later. I have started knitting a The Force Awakens hat for Jake but it's not on to do while watching TV!! Have a good one everyone, love you ! xxxxxxx


Ava wants one of those hats!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> That is good. How is she now since her seizures. Better I hope. xxx


She is just really tired, starting to wonder if she didn't get a mild concussion when she had the seizure in the hospital and hit the floor...


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back from the dentist's...She decided that my tooth could be filled after all and she put some more sedative dressing in and I go back next week. Why she cant just get on with it, I do not know....

We went out for lunch today and had lunch, a pudding and a cup of tea for pensioners special. It was lovely.

DH has dragged me into a travel agents and has asked them to look at prices etc for the end of March....I'm not sure about it at all. I'm feeling very guilty because GS2 asked us if we could all go away again and I said no, and this holiday is just for us and I'm not happy about it. They drove me wild 2 years ago and I know we are better on opur own, but I'm still feeling guilty. We shall see what things the travel agent comes up with. She is actually been a friend for about 15 yrs and weve gone through her many times. It just doesnt seem right without the kids...


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393581-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

